# New GMW-B5000TVA Titanium Virtual Armour



## elborderas

Llega el G-Shock que no te querrás quitar de la muñeca en el resto de tu existencia


relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,




zonacasio.blogspot.com





I have to admit that it looks impressive, like its price.

Owning already a TB-1 I find it hard to justify getting this one but....wow, it looks amazing.
Adding the pictures from the blog here though please check also the page to give them some credit.































































Llega el G-Shock que no te querrás quitar de la muñeca en el resto de tu existencia


relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,




zonacasio.blogspot.com


----------



## complexcarbs

****. I actually like this.


----------



## Ottovonn

Oh no . . . I thought I was done with full metal squares . . . I want it 😢 I'm a big sci-fi and mech nerd so I love the look.


----------



## ACace1

Just when you think Casio couldn't add more spec sheet print onto the watch they release something like this! That said, the nerd in my quite likes it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

When does it come out? This November?


----------



## babyivan

MUST BUY MUST BUY MUST BUY


----------



## babyivan

Can you imagine if it comes with that figurine 🤯


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like

Always a pleasant surprise when G-Shock releases a model that I don't think looks like crap. First the metal Casioaks, and now this. You G fanboys might eventually win me over, after all.


----------



## Bear1845

That price! Whoa momma!

Rough translation:

"And now, the bad news (or the less good, to put it in some way). And no, it is not that they have spoiled everything in G-Shock and have put it inverted since, as you can see, its display is a practical and useful LCD in positive. It is not that, but how unattainable it will be for many people. And it is that its price - official and for Europe, in the GMW-B5000TVA-1ER model - will be *€ 1,640*. Already, brutal. Like the same watch. For the lucky ones who can reach that price tell them that it will be on the market next November. If you can get hold of him, don't let him get away."

Close to $2000 USD.


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> MUST BUY MUST BUY MUST BUY


For 2K price tag I think it will come with the figure. Still that price makes me hesitate now. I'd have to sell a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> For 2K price tag I think it will come with the figure. Still that price makes me hesitate now. I'd have to sell a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am an 80s child, grew up with the Transformers. Collected them, akin to how I collect G-Shocks now. So, price is no object on this one.

Glad I didn't buy the TB, that's for sure! 
Might not be fair to do an apples to apples comparison, but if I had bought the TB, I would be pissed, because no way I could justify having both.... hell, I might have to now sell my TCM!


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> I am an 80s child, grew up with the Transformers. Collected them, akin to how I collect G-Shocks now. So, price is no object on this one. Glad I didn't buy the TB, that's for sure!


I watched a lot of old mecha anime like Macross (robotech), Gundam, and a whole bunch of others. This model also speaks to me. I might let go of my TI camo for this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Bear1845 said:


> That price! Whoa momma!
> 
> Rough translation:
> 
> "And now, the bad news (or the less good, to put it in some way). And no, it is not that they have spoiled everything in G-Shock and have put it inverted since, as you can see, its display is a practical and useful LCD in positive. It is not that, but how unattainable it will be for many people. And it is that its price - official and for Europe, in the GMW-B5000TVA-1ER model - will be *€ 1,640*. Already, brutal. Like the same watch. For the lucky ones who can reach that price tell them that it will be on the market next November. If you can get hold of him, don't let him get away."
> 
> Close to $2000 USD.


Retail on the TB is $1700, so this ain't far off... Besides, I think US models always fair better price-wise than the Europe releases. Hoping it maxes out at $1800 🙏


----------



## Time4Playnow

elborderas said:


> Llega el G-Shock que no te querrás quitar de la muñeca en el resto de tu existencia
> 
> 
> relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonacasio.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that it looks impressive, like its price.
> 
> Owning already a TB-1 I find it hard to justify getting this one but....wow, it looks amazing.
> Adding the pictures from the blog here though please check also the page to give them some credit.
> 
> View attachment 16122953
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122954
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122955
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122956
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122957
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Llega el G-Shock que no te querrás quitar de la muñeca en el resto de tu existencia
> 
> 
> relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonacasio.blogspot.com


It doesn't speak to me at all. I don't like that extra text everywhere. That's a good thing, I guess. I don't need to be dropping that kind of coin on another square..


----------



## nonconformulaic

?????????

Like the watch, HATE the price.

Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, charges such wildly absurd "titanium" and "sapphire" taxes as Casio. Look at all the major watch manufacturers that offer an identical case/movement in variations of steel/mineral vs. titanium/sapphire, and NONE OF THEM EVEN COME CLOSE TO CHARGING WHAT CASIO DEMANDS! _Maybe_ $20 more in Casio's manufacturing costs somehow translates to a +500% price premium? GTFO Casio, you're drunk.

But they'll keep charging it as long as we keep paying it I suppose, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I guess...

The "invisible hand of the market" (Adam Smith) is definitely at play here, but any guesses what that invisible hand is doing to Casio's accountants' groinal regions? Hint: it's NSFW.


----------



## complexcarbs

Is this sapphire? Am I missing something?


----------



## A.G.

I think it's very ugly and overpriced. I would go as far as to say that anybody who buys it puts not only their health but their life at risk. Casio has lost their way and they are actively trying to kill us all. I will have to buy them all just to make sure they don't hurt anybody else. I'm willing to make that sacrifice because like the one ring it must be destroyed in the fires of Mount Doom and only I can take on that burden. So long.


----------



## complexcarbs

A.G. said:


> I think it's very ugly and overpriced. I would go as far as to say that anybody who buys it puts not only their health but their life at risk. Casio has lost their way and they are actively trying to kill us all. I will have to buy them all just to make sure they don't hurt anybody else. I'm willing to make that sacrifice because like the one ring it must be destroyed in the fires of Mount Doom and only I can take on that burden. So long.


ok nerd


----------



## kubr1ck

This looks awesome and taps into that nostalgia factor, but I don't really get the comparisons to the TB-1 other than the matte Ti finish. The TB-1 is based off the origin DW-5000C-1B and is special precisely because of its understated aesthetics (i.e. it's designed to look like a resin square). This thing is something else entirely. And I like it.


----------



## babylon19

Need some 'real life' pics before I can decide if I like it or hate it


----------



## g-fob2

too busy


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

I'll admit, it's cool AF. But there is no way I could swallow that price. Maaaaybe a mint second hand one will pop up for $999 🙃


----------



## complexcarbs

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I'll admit, it's cool AF. But there is no way I could swallow that price. Maaaaybe a mint second hand one will pop up for $999 🙃


Add a 2 in front of that number, maybe.


----------



## Ottovonn

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I'll admit, it's cool AF. But there is no way I could swallow that price. Maaaaybe a mint second hand one will pop up for $999 ?


Every time Casio releases a new full metal square, they keep pushing the price tag upwards to test us, I swear.

Also, I just realized that some of the markings indicate that it is DLC. TI and DLC.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

complexcarbs said:


> Add a 2 in front of that number, maybe.


Maybe. But since the titanium camo models get posted decently often in the 900-1100 range, here's to hoping


----------



## nonconformulaic

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I'll admit, it's cool AF. But there is no way I could swallow that price. Maaaaybe a mint second hand one will pop up for $999 🙃





toomuchdamnrum said:


> Maybe. But since the titanium camo models get posted decently often in the 900-1100 range, here's to hoping


Give it a couple years and you'll do much better than that. Lots of premium watches (e.g., Rolex, Omega, Tudor, etc.) dependably increase in value from MSRP, but Casio? Not so much. Sure, they're all _listed_ for crazy money on the bay, but they definitely aren't _selling_ for the crazy money the sellers hope to get... Not hard to grab mint condition MRGs with MSRPs of +$5k at release a couple years ago for $1k-$2k now.


----------



## dgaddis

EVERYONE: Most G Shocks have too much text on them.
CASIO: We put the whole spec sheet on one and charge more for it.


----------



## Ottovonn

dgaddis said:


> EVERYONE: Most G Shocks have too much text on them.
> CASIO: We put the whole spec sheet on one and charge more for it.


This watch really does cater to diehard G-Shock fans. Personally, I like the text on it. And I generally like understated watches without text. Casio knows their market lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

dgaddis said:


> EVERYONE: Most G Shocks have too much text on them.
> CASIO: We put the whole spec sheet on one and charge more for it.


Don't get me started on how well they listen to us about negative displays..


----------



## Snyde

What is the robot from ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostAggie

I was waiting to see the TVA model but this is way to busy with text. Going Mudmaster!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jonno83

so they printed the whole instruction manual on the watch. 

a little less text and it would be perfect.


----------



## Ottovonn

The text -- some would say excessive -- is part of the mecha theme, I think. Hence, the accompanying possible robot figure. I'm reminded of how the robots in mecha anime would have text inscriptions on the parts.


----------



## kubr1ck

nonconformulaic said:


> Give it a couple years and you'll do much better than that. Lots of premium watches (e.g., Rolex, Omega, Tudor, etc.) dependably increase in value from MSRP, but Casio? Not so much. Sure, they're all _listed_ for crazy money on the bay, but they definitely aren't _selling_ for the crazy money the sellers hope to get... Not hard to grab mint condition MRGs with MSRPs of +$5k at release a couple years ago for $1k-$2k now.


Yup. MR-Gs taking a beating for sure in the gray market. Best rule of thumb is not to look at watches as investments, which is just foolishness to begin with. G-SHOCKs aren't heirlooms. Have fun with them while you're still breathing.


----------



## babyivan

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Maybe. But since the titanium camo models get posted decently often in the 900-1100 range, here's to hoping


Numbered LE with a robot figurine (hopefully).... yeah, no way gonna see 1100 in the 2nd hand market. I would say $3k sounds about right.


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> Yup. MR-Gs taking a beating for sure in the gray market. Best rule of thumb is not to look at watches as investments, which is just foolishness to begin with. G-SHOCKs aren't heirlooms. Have fun with them while you're still breathing.


MR-G remind me of second-hand luxury cars like Mercedes Jaguar Maserati etc.... They take a huge dip in the second hand market.

But I think this piece is quite different, more akin to the porter full metal 5000. Those trade around 3k range, and are steel without Sapphire. I know, it's a hard comparison to make, but it's also a limited run LE (not sure if it's numbered like this one is)... Whether or not people will pay the increased price on them is another story.

I want this watch and it has nothing to do with the potential resale value, as you say, enjoy it while you have it. If you're buying G-Shocks for the potential resale value, you're in the wrong game. 

Edit: The Porter goes for way more now, if you can even find it! 
Looked on eBay and there was one available for $5600. There's one on Yahoo Auction Japan for $4k, though.


----------



## Ptmd

Oh my God 😱


----------



## brash47

elborderas said:


> Llega el G-Shock que no te querrás quitar de la muñeca en el resto de tu existencia
> 
> 
> relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonacasio.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit that it looks impressive, like its price.
> 
> Owning already a TB-1 I find it hard to justify getting this one but....wow, it looks amazing.
> Adding the pictures from the blog here though please check also the page to give them some credit.
> 
> View attachment 16122953
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122954
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122955
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122956
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122957
> 
> 
> View attachment 16122958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Llega el G-Shock que no te querrás quitar de la muñeca en el resto de tu existencia
> 
> 
> relojes, casio, g-shock, sheen, edifice, protrek, collection, vintage, watches, baby-g, mrg, mtg, gsteel, g-steel, mr-g, mt-g,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zonacasio.blogspot.com


Thats a cool watch!!!


----------



## SaintWoody19

Good grief this watch looks awesome. Looking forward to the youtube reviews of this one.


----------



## A.G.

In my opinion there wont be a figurine. It's a promotional armor mock-up, not a robot. It would be cool if they made a life-size display for it like they do for the MR-G models inspired by samurai.

Secondly, I don't believe converting the price in euros to dollars is the best way to guess the price. The TCM retailed for the same €1650 but was sold in the US for $1700. There is no reason for Casio America to charge more than that apart from their usual incompetence and greed.


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Edit: The Porter goes for way more now, if you can even find it!
> Looked on eBay and there was one available for $5600. There's one on Yahoo Auction Japan for $4k, though.


Yeah, I'm still waiting for @Time4Playnow to sell me his, like he did his PRX-8000. I think I'll be waiting a long time though.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah, I'm still waiting for @Time4Playnow to sell me his, like he did his PRX-8000. I think I'll be waiting a long time though.


You waiting a long time is very possible, Kubr1ck... ?


----------



## complexcarbs

So....how do I pre-order this one?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

The mail slots on the bezel are certainly different. This isn't for me, but kinda cool. Enough text to fill a book report.


----------



## ironcastle

Price is high, but no one can really be surprised? Taking the other ones like the camo versions into account, what is new under the sun? 
I would have guessed this price if I wouldn't have seen it.

As for the watch, it really speaks to the ones already hit by the G-shock flu, right. I guess many others will go 🤔


----------



## Darkchild

Looks pretty cool. Agree with the post earlier, it’s fairly different to the TB which was intended as a homage. Positive display - titanium - DLC metal square…what’s not to like


----------



## Nat-e

It immediately reminded me of this:









Oh boy, what a great game and hours wasted on it.
The watch looks absolutely amazing too.


----------



## Simon

I gotta say, and I'm surprised never owning a square - but I love this - it really draws me - that little push of red - the matt grey black tone - the clarity of the dial - and the pointless but cool text here n there - I really like it - why?


----------



## CasioExplorer

Great looking square but way wayyyyy too expensive to my taste.

I'll pass and let the "square nuts" do their thing 😃


----------



## Darkchild

DA has a great video out, worth a watch.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Darkchild said:


> DA has a great video out, worth a watch.


Damn, it's really cool......

What bothers me with the price tag is not "value for money" since it will probably keep its value very well, but more the "opportunity cost", ie. what I could buy instead with this amount of cash.


----------



## wrsmith

A.G. said:


> Secondly, I don't believe converting the price in euros to dollars is the best way to guess the price. The TCM retailed for the same €1650 but was sold in the US for $1700. There is no reason for Casio America to charge more than that apart from their usual incompetence and greed.


The official US price is $1650


----------



## James142

I love it 🤖


----------



## Facelessman

Such a beauty with a hefty price tag. It seems that this is a standard price range for Ti square now. When TB and the camo were released I thought Casio might release more non-limited versions of Ti squares with some downgrade such as no AR coating and a lower asking price. Guess i was wrong


----------



## Ottovonn

Darkchild said:


> DA has a great video out, worth a watch.


Yessssssss! Mecha theme G-Shock it is!!! 1600 price tag is a teeny bit more reasonable. The excessive text on the bezel and bracelet definitely part of the mech design. I also like that it's not a Gundam or a specific mech anime collab, so I agree that it would appeal to folks who are not necessarily anime fans. The design goes beyond that niche, which I like. I also get Robocop (remake vibes) at least for the possible figure lol










I hope getting one doesn't become a hassle.


----------



## Ottovonn

Facelessman said:


> Such a beauty with a hefty price tag. It seems that this is a standard price range for Ti square now. When TB and the camo were released I thought Casio might release more non-limited versions of Ti squares with some downgrade such as no AR coating and a lower asking price. Guess i was wrong


Perhaps this indicates that the TI models are successful with fans. Knowing Casio, they will pump out a lot of variations if they know it's a success.


----------



## HiggsBoson

Looks wise.......I absolutely adore it!


----------



## Miklos86

I understand why many of you like it. For me it's just not the same "instant get" as the TCM was, although I love that they went positive display. Looks so appropriate for this model.

I'm holding out for the square MR-G.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

It's really really beautiful.
...aaarrgghhh🥲🥲🥲🥲


----------



## A.G.

CasioExplorer said:


> Damn, it's really cool......
> 
> What bothers me with the price tag is not "value for money" since it will probably keep its value very well, but more the "opportunity cost", ie. what I could buy instead with this amount of cash.


What could you buy instead for that price?


----------



## wrsmith

Real world pic:









My thoughts on this watch - I think the design is cool in a geeky way.. but it is not what I look for in a $1700 watch.

I felt the same about the Ti camo models, not for me. I loved the B5000TB-1


----------



## CasioExplorer

A.G. said:


> What could you buy instead for that price?


I'm thinking Oceanus Cachalot for ex.


----------



## complexcarbs

wrsmith said:


> Real world pic:
> View attachment 16124254
> 
> 
> My thoughts on this watch - I think the design is cool in a geeky way.. but it is not what I look for in a $1700 watch.
> 
> I felt the same about the Ti camo models, not for me. I loved the B5000TB-1


Where did this photo come from?


----------



## Ottovonn

wrsmith said:


> Real world pic:
> View attachment 16124254
> 
> 
> My thoughts on this watch - I think the design is cool in a geeky way.. but it is not what I look for in a $1700 watch.
> 
> I felt the same about the Ti camo models, not for me. I loved the B5000TB-1



I want.


----------



## A.G.

CasioExplorer said:


> I'm thinking Oceanus Cachalot for ex.


I asked because people often offer alternatives that are actually not comparable but that is a great choice.


----------



## JRat

complexcarbs said:


> Where did this photo come from?


2nd that... source please?


----------



## complexcarbs

Also worth noting. I hate that I like this. Most I ever spent on a g shock, let alone a square was the new GW5000U. And that’s coming from a GWM5610. So I’m a bit surprised by my own reaction to this.


----------



## kubr1ck

complexcarbs said:


> Where did this photo come from?





JRat said:


> 2nd that... source please?


Source is 「G-SHOCK」2021年秋冬新作17本！ 初代「アナデジ」フルメタル化や「5600」初期カラー復刻に注目 - 価格.comマガジン. Not the greatest photos, too washed out, but they're displaying quite a few of the future models on this page.


----------



## GaryK30

G-Central has posted an article about the GMW-B5000TVA.









Mech-inspired G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor watch is unlike any other full metal square


The G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor edition stands apart from other GMW-B5000 models, with a label-heavy mech-inspired design and a new grill




www.g-central.com


----------



## Ottovonn

Looks like the finish is a little worn. Is that on purpose or perhaps just because it's a prototype. Hm, I guess we need more real life photos.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Okay, after watching the video, I MUST HAVE it!!! ?

lol Nah, just kidding. ? ? ? Although I can see why many of you want it.

* Note to self: now, if I really do end up getting it one day, I'll have to 'keep it quiet' from the forum... ???


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Okay, after watching the video, I MUST HAVE it!!! ?
> 
> lol Nah, just kidding. ? ? ? Although I can see why many of you want it.
> 
> * Note to self: now, if I really do end up getting it one day, I'll have to 'keep it quiet' from the forum... ???


I think it's time to get rid of the Porter and make room for the TVA.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> I think it's time to get rid of the Porter and make room for the TVA.


lol You're a funny guy, Kubr1ck!! ? ?


----------



## complexcarbs

Seriously...how do I pre-order this guy?


----------



## kubr1ck

complexcarbs said:


> Seriously...how do I pre-order this guy?


Well if the Japan release date is in October (according to g-central), then most likely it'll come to the states in November. G-SHOCK.com will probably send out a pre-release link and it'll sell out before we even click on it. And then we'll come on here to complain about it and discover that @JustAbe already took delivery of his.


----------



## kubr1ck

Not to derail this thread, but that kakaku.com Japanese site also revealed this 5600 "revival" series. That gold-tinted display though. Damn, I want all three!


----------



## complexcarbs

kubr1ck said:


> Well if the Japan release date is in October (according to g-central), then most likely it'll come to the states in November. G-SHOCK.com will probably send out a pre-release link and it'll sell out before we even click on it. And then we'll come on here to complain about it and discover that @JustAbe already took delivery of his.


Sounds like I'm going to go for the Japan release.


----------



## crmb

This is reaaally cool looking (and finally something original). But they lost me a bit with the "fine resin cushioning" and the lengthy phrase on the clasp. Those parts sounds more like an advertisement no?
Some parts like the clasp would have been better with words/phrases about "how to use", like "Push to release" or something... 
And the red part alone without text.


----------



## A.G.

crmb said:


> This is reaaally cool looking (and finally something original). But they lost me a bit with the "fine resin cushioning" and the lengthy phrase on the clasp. They go too much in detail, more like an advertisement than like military stuff no?
> Some parts like the clasp would have been better with words/phrases about "how to use".


Picture this: You wake up with amnesia in a strange land. The only possessions you have are this watch, and a pair of jean shorts. How will you know how to operate your watch and how durable it is? Your best chance is with this model.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Yes I agree!

It's a very cool design, and I like the mech theme they're going for, but the whole lines of text on the clasp and the bottom portion of the crystal don't really inspire me. 

Also I think the cutouts on the top and bottom of the bezel, showing the red insides of the resin cushioning, even though it's an original idea they are going to be terrible dirt traps and a pain to keep clean.


----------



## gnus411

I like the playful design, but I think it would have been better suited for the steel range (and price) versus the titanium. It's a fun looking watch, that I would have probably snapped up, but not at that price point. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## shocking!g

It would be awesome if the story on the clasp of this watch could be customized:

Original story:










_Cool Story Bro_  (TM) version:


----------



## complexcarbs

For real though, I don't want to miss this. How do I get one? Even from Japan.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

complexcarbs said:


> For real though, I don't want to miss this. How do I get one? Even from Japan.


Put your email on Casio sites that have the pre order option, then wait for release and buy one


----------



## Ajmercado

Chevy Suburban said:


> Yes I agree!
> 
> It's a very cool design, and I like the mech theme they're going for, but the whole lines of text on the clasp and the bottom portion of the crystal don't really inspire me.
> 
> Also I think the cutouts on the top and bottom of the bezel, showing the red insides of the resin cushioning, even though it's an original idea they are going to be terrible dirt traps and a pain to keep clean.


I think the red looks AWESOME but I had that same thought&#8230;so much dirt and grime are gonna be trapped unless you remove the bezel a lot I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tenthdentist

I don't know -- I really like the watch but the price is somewhat nonsensical to me. I personally have a hard time justifying quartz watches that are north of 1k usd. Not trying to be dismissive, but If a quartz watch is going to cost that much it better have an obviously good reason for it, and I'm just not seeing one here. To me the watch is just cool, and if it was $800-1000usd I wouldn't hesitate to get it, but sadly it's not.


----------



## TTV

Not my cup of G at all. Too much useless and ugly text, which ruins the otherwise nice and unique look. Bracelet does not need any pin information nor module declarations ON TOP side; how many mech inspirations (incl. Robocop) do have their shiny metal surfaces printed all over with some crap?


----------



## kubr1ck

tenthdentist said:


> I don't know -- I really like the watch but the price is somewhat nonsensical to me. I personally have a hard time justifying quartz watches that are north of 1k usd. Not trying to be dismissive, but If a quartz watch is going to cost that much it better have an obviously good reason for it, and I'm just not seeing one here. To me the watch is just cool, and if it was $800-1000usd I wouldn't hesitate to get it, but sadly it's not.


Casio took the cheap resin square from our youth, slapped in a new BT module, some stainless steel, titanium, sapphire, and plopped it in front of middle-aged men with disposable incomes. They tapped into our nostalgia and hooked us, and now they're slowly upping the ante every year because they know they have a captive audience. At the end of the day you're right, these watches aren't worth anywhere near what they're selling for. But trying to do a cost benefit analysis of luxury goods has always been futile. It is what it is.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Casio took the cheap resin square from our youth, slapped in a new BT module, some stainless steel, titanium, sapphire, and plopped it in front of middle-aged men with disposable incomes. They tapped into our nostalgia and hooked us, and now they're slowly upping the ante every year because they know they have a captive audience. At the end of the day you're right, these watches aren't worth anywhere near what they're selling for. But trying to do a cost benefit analysis of luxury goods has always been futile. It is what it is.


In my case, there was no nostalgia piece as I never knew g-shocks in the '80s. (or '90s!) Turns out, I guess I'm still a sucker anyway! 🤣 🤣


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

nonconformulaic said:


> ?????????
> 
> Like the watch, HATE the price.
> 
> Nobody, and I mean NOBODY, charges such wildly absurd "titanium" and "sapphire" taxes as Casio. Look at all the major watch manufacturers that offer an identical case/movement in variations of steel/mineral vs. titanium/sapphire, and NONE OF THEM EVEN COME CLOSE TO CHARGING WHAT CASIO DEMANDS! _Maybe_ $20 more in Casio's manufacturing costs somehow translates to a +500% price premium? GTFO Casio, you're drunk.
> 
> But they'll keep charging it as long as we keep paying it I suppose, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I guess...
> 
> The "invisible hand of the market" (Adam Smith) is definitely at play here, but any guesses what that invisible hand is doing to Casio's accountants' groinal regions? Hint: it's NSFW.


every company and i mean EVERY company has their own pricing structure and knows their customers and target market. look at most of the luxury brands, many dont even offer those features but still charge more for literally nothing more than a name (if youre lucky you might get fragility, poor time keeping and ugliness thrown in) and no im not talking about rolledeggs.
you can also buy the same watch and a Ti set from alli for a couple hundred hurrr ??

seriously tho, are you honestly going to try to apply logic to luxury LE models? belly ache and wish all you want for casio to stay in their $100 plastic watch lane but that ship has long sailed, theyre shooting for the moon and ppl are clinging on to that rocket like its the last flight out of kabul ?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

A.G. said:


> Picture this: You wake up with amnesia in a strange land. The only possetions you have are this watch, and a pair of jean shorts. How will you know how to operate your watch and how durable it is? Your best chance is with this model.


why do you need to work out how to use your watch? is it to time yourself how long it takes you to work out why youre wearing jorts?
to be fair tho, youd quickly realise youre a wis cos you managed to lose everything except your watch 👍 👍


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ajmercado said:


> I think the red looks AWESOME but I had that same thought&#8230;so much dirt and grime are gonna be trapped unless you remove the bezel a lot I guess
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


negligible really, no deeper or bigger than grooves and screw holes on most models. nothing the usual after use rinse or semi regular bath couldnt fix. tho how dirty and grimey are you planing on getting your $1500-2000 watch?


----------



## CC

Don't do squares but even I like this.

Hope that text on the clasp holds up though.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

CC said:


> Don't do squares but even I like this.
> 
> Hope that text on the clasp holds up though.


Oh yes, the text will definitely hold up.

From what I've read the text isn't actually printed but rather it is laser etched into the coating, which is DLC, and therefore very very durable.


----------



## TheBearded

This one is odd to me... 
On one hand, I really like it. On the other, I really dont. I'm quite confused. 

My brain has an inherent issue paying $1700 for a square. Titanium/LE be damned. If I were to override that, I'd be buying it to flip it. And I'm not a flipper.


----------



## Hexanaut

Yeah nope this is not for me. Def makes a change from casio just slapping another colour on the same metal square. ..when is the mrG titanium square coming I'm much more interested in that 🤔


----------



## Orange_GT3

I'm definitely interested in this one but I shudder to think what the Aussie RRP will be, assuming it even gets released here.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Get one I must


----------



## babyivan

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Get one I must











Get one you will

....as will I


----------



## A.G.

Ottovonn said:


> Yessssssss! Mecha theme G-Shock it is!!! 1600 price tag is a teeny bit more reasonable. The excessive text on the bezel and bracelet definitely part of the mech design. I also like that it's not a Gundam or a specific mech anime collab, so I agree that it would appeal to folks who are not necessarily anime fans. The design goes beyond that niche, which I like. I also get Robocop (remake vibes) at least for the possible figure lol
> 
> View attachment 16123892
> 
> 
> I hope getting one doesn't become a hassle.


I just watched this movie because of your comment. While not the greatest movie the robot and cyborg designs did resemble the design of the watch. It also posed great philosophical questions just like the original movie.

I welcome any other recommendations that evoke a similar design as the watch. I might watch some Metal Gear Solid cinematic and then delve into some classic anime.


----------



## Zombieofedgehill

Not sure if it’s been mentioned, and I know it wasnt made with this in mind, but this has some Virgil abloh-esque design to it. Abloh is the “off white” designer, pretty popular streetwear brand.


----------



## Ferretnose

kubr1ck said:


> Casio took the cheap resin square from our youth, slapped in a new BT module, some stainless steel, titanium, sapphire, and plopped it in front of middle-aged men with disposable incomes. They tapped into our nostalgia and hooked us, and now they're slowly upping the ante every year because they know they have a captive audience. At the end of the day you're right, these watches aren't worth anywhere near what they're selling for. But trying to do a cost benefit analysis of luxury goods has always been futile. It is what it is.


So much wisdom in this post, Master Kubr1ck.

Won't stop me buying it, though.

BTW, is this supposed to be a limited edition?


----------



## Ajmercado

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> negligible really, no deeper or bigger than grooves and screw holes on most models. nothing the usual after use rinse or semi regular bath couldnt fix. tho how dirty and grimey are you planing on getting your $1500-2000 watch?


But you're supposed to use it like a REAL G-Shock!!  lol jk yeah right

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkchild

Ferretnose said:


> So much wisdom in this post, Master Kubr1ck.
> 
> Won't stop me buying it, though.
> 
> BTW, is this supposed to be a limited edition?


Limited but not numbered is my understanding.


----------



## Ferretnose

Darkchild said:


> Limited but not numbered is my understanding.


No surprise - where would they put the number? And are they going to include a manual, or save themselves a few pennies and assume you can just read everything you need to know on the watch?


----------



## babyivan

Darkchild said:


> Limited but not numbered is my understanding.


I'm not saying you're wrong, but where did you hear that they are not numbering them?
Numbering pieces is not something G-Shock does ordinarily, but from what I read, there was no mention one way or the other. _I originally thought they did mention it, but misread the blog post (no thanks to Google translate)._


----------



## complexcarbs

Just a reminder....I want this.


----------



## van_helsing

Yeah….I want this, too.


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, but where did you hear that they are not numbering them?
> Numbering pieces is not something G-Shock does ordinarily, but from what I read, there was no mention one way or the other. _I originally thought they did mention it, but misread the blog post (no thanks to Google translate)._


I didn't hear a thing about this one. But throwing this out there - the Porter edition square was supposed to be limited to 500 pieces, but it is not numbered. (however, it was extreeeeeeeemely hard to get!!)


----------



## babyivan

Time4Playnow said:


> I didn't hear a thing about this one. But throwing this out there - the Porter edition square was supposed to be limited to 500 pieces, but it is not numbered. (however, it was extreeeeeeeemely hard to get!!)


Yeah, I don't remember the last time I heard that G-Shock actually numbered a piece. I believe it's been done before, but exceedingly rare.

Just to let you know, I'm second in line after @kubr1ck for your Porter


----------



## tenthdentist

babyivan said:


> Yeah, I don't remember the last time I heard that G-Shock actually numbered a piece. I believe it's been done before, but exceedingly rare.
> 
> Just to let you know, I'm second in line after @kubr1ck for your Porter


I was there. Moses himself came down from the heavens above with a full metal square on his left and a full metal Casioak on his right. Both serial numbers were hand chiseled by the God above -- just like Kikuo's jaw. Nothing like this laser etched crap we get these days.


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Yeah, I don't remember the last time I heard that G-Shock actually numbered a piece. I believe it's been done before, but exceedingly rare.
> 
> Just to let you know, I'm second in line after @kubr1ck for your Porter


I had a GWF-1000 Ti Frog that was numbered (1 of 300, I think). That's the only g-shock I've ever had that was numbered.

Oh, and about the Porter... Just to let you know, the "line" is kinda worthless. You guys might want to seek out other forum members w/a Porter.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Time4Playnow said:


> I had a GWF-1000 Ti Frog that was numbered (1 of 300, I think). That's the only g-shock I've ever had that was numbered.
> 
> Oh, and about the Porter... Just to let you know, the "line" is *kinda* worthless. You guys might want to seek out other forum members w/a Porter.


Gotcha, so you're saying there's still chance


----------



## babyivan

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Gotcha, so you're saying there's still chance


Hahaha, but don't forget, you got two people in front of you


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Gotcha, so you're saying there's still chance


Sure! Very similar to Jim Carrey's "one in a million" chance in Dumb and Dumber. About the same. ?



babyivan said:


> Hahaha, but don't forget, you got two people in front of you


Suddenly, this pic seems very appropriate to use, again..


----------



## Darkchild

babyivan said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, but where did you hear that they are not numbering them?
> Numbering pieces is not something G-Shock does ordinarily, but from what I read, there was no mention one way or the other. _I originally thought they did mention it, but misread the blog post (no thanks to Google translate)._


Mostly been covered above. I meant 'limited by number' when I said 'numbered'. So limited production like most of the other special edition G shocks but not a fixed number like the Porter was. The numbered production specials tend to come with additional goodies and at a price premium. Haven't seen an indication of either.

A lot of the earlier limited edition pieces are still available - the Tron square being the oldest - so there should be enough pieces to go round. The popular TB was also around for a fair few months so most people that wanted one were able to get one.

This is all conjecture on my part though.


----------



## babyivan

Darkchild said:


> Mostly been covered above. I meant 'limited by number' when I said 'numbered'. So limited production like most of the other special edition G shocks but not a fixed number like the Porter was. The numbered production specials tend to come with additional goodies and at a price premium. Haven't seen an indication of either.
> 
> A lot of the earlier limited edition pieces are still available - the Tron square being the oldest - so there should be enough pieces to go round. The popular TB was also around for a fair few months so most people that wanted one were able to get one.
> 
> This is all conjecture on my part though.


I think with this one it will definitely be a more limited run production-wise than the Tron (paid MSRP on that one ), or the TB. But yeah, it's anybody's guess what g-shock decides to do.

As mentioned above, even the porter wasn't officially numbered, but was quite a limited run (300 to 500?)... And I don't think G-Shock officially announced how many they made. They are so secretive about those things.


----------



## complexcarbs

This is why interest-free credit cards with introductory offers exist.


----------



## hank7444

its price scared me, it's really really really too expensive!


----------



## FROG

This reminds me less of mecha and more of a Wilcox RAID-X or something of that sort.


----------



## Aspirin-san

As a massive Gundam fan and Gunpla enthusiast, this watch is hard to ignore and I am running out of reasons not to justify buying it.


----------



## Ash5000

Saw this on Insta... Awesome piece ( till I discovered the price of ) 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

Reminds me more of Metal Gear Solid than anything else.


----------



## Ottovonn

Side Comment: Happy you guys mentioned metal gear solid. I played the first on PlayStation to the fifth. Love the series and even its sometimes wild plot. I am sad that there may no longer be any more games produced by Kojima ever since he left Konami. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

Ottovonn said:


> Side Comment: Happy you guys mentioned metal gear solid. I played the first on PlayStation to the fifth. Love the series and even its sometimes wild plot. I am sad that there may no longer be any more games produced by Kojima ever since he left Konami.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Phantom Pain was so much better than Death Stranding if that helps any.

But yeah, grew up with MGS1 among other games. Love the look. I hope I can get this one.


----------



## Ottovonn

complexcarbs said:


> Phantom Pain was so much better than Death Stranding if that helps any.


I'm having a hard time getting into Death stranding. Started it a week ago. It definitely has that funky Kojima story telling but the delivering packages across wide, tough terrain in a post apocalyptic setting is something. I fell off a mountain and my packages started melting in the rain and I turned it off lol Did enjoy Phantom Pain a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

Ottovonn said:


> I'm having a hard time getting into Death stranding. Started it a week ago. It definitely has that funky Kojima story telling but the delivering packages across wide, tough terrain in a post apocalyptic setting is something. I fell off a mountain and my packages started melting in the rain and I turned it off lol Did enjoy Phantom Pain a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dumb as **** lol. MGS5 was incredible even though it's not technically finished.


----------



## tmoore

Makes me want a square. Nice!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

I love this version, i'm thinking if Jura/CW sellors stock it then they may offer the 15% off like they currently do with the Tixxi, so if I buy 3 then sell 2 for RRP i've knocked around £444 of the one i'm left with, a sweeter price I could live with


----------



## TheBearded

complexcarbs said:


> Phantom Pain was so much better than Death Stranding if that helps any.
> 
> But yeah, grew up with MGS1 among other games. Love the look. I hope I can get this one.





Ottovonn said:


> I'm having a hard time getting into Death stranding. Started it a week ago. It definitely has that funky Kojima story telling but the delivering packages across wide, tough terrain in a post apocalyptic setting is something. I fell off a mountain and my packages started melting in the rain and I turned it off lol Did enjoy Phantom Pain a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For all the hate it got, I loved Phantom Pain.
Now Death Stranding, on the other hand..... I was stoked when I picked it up. And no matter how hard I tried, I could not get into it. It truly is a walking/package delivery simulator with a wacky Kojima storyline. Maybe it would've got better if I had stuck with it longer. But if I have to force myself to keep playing, I don't wanna.


----------



## complexcarbs

TheBearded said:


> For all the hate it got, I loved Phantom Pain.
> Now Death Stranding, on the other hand..... I was stoked when I picked it up. And no matter how hard I tried, I could not get into it. It truly is a walking/package delivery simulator with a wacky Kojima storyline. Maybe it would've got better if I had stuck with it longer. But if I have to force myself to keep playing, I don't wanna.


Played Phanton Pain to death...TWICE! On PC and Xbox. Still love it. Death Stranding I can't even watch someone play, it looks so boring.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Ottovonn said:


> The text -- some would say excessive -- is part of the mecha theme, I think. Hence, the accompanying possible robot figure. I'm reminded of how the robots in mecha anime would have text inscriptions on the parts.
> View attachment 16123310


Love Macross hehe

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Since the cat is out of the bag...I was aware of this model and saw pictures of it, immediately fell in love with it and was first in line for a preorder this watch complements the TB-1 very well...I held out this long before adding another titanium square the recent camo ones didn't really strike me as I had the TCM but this one sure caught my attention.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Not to derail this thread, but that kakaku.com Japanese site also revealed this 5600 "revival" series. That gold-tinted display though. Damn, I want all three!


I'm with you there I'd get all 3 also..

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Since the cat is out of the bag...I was aware of this model and saw pictures of it, immediately fell in love with it and was first in line for a preorder this watch complements the TB-1 very well...I held out this long before adding another titanium square the recent camo ones didn't really strike me as I had the TCM but this one sure caught my attention.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Yeah I feel the same way. The recent metal squares haven't really done it for me since the TB-1 and TCM. This one wins for being fun and having a positive display.


----------



## 10:10:31 28

babyivan said:


> But I think this piece is quite different, more akin to the porter full metal 5000. Those trade around 3k range, and are steel without Sapphire. I know, it's a hard comparison to make, but it's also a limited run LE (not sure if it's numbered like this one is)... Whether or not people will pay the increased price on them is another story.
> 
> I want this watch and it has nothing to do with the potential resale value, as you say, enjoy it while you have it. If you're buying G-Shocks for the potential resale value, you're in the wrong game.
> 
> Edit: The Porter goes for way more now, if you can even find it!
> Looked on eBay and there was one available for $5600. There's one on Yahoo Auction Japan for $4k, though.


Asking prices are one thing but it's the actual sold price that matters. There are two on eBay with asking prices of $5,600 and $10,000 but they are not going to sell for that much. I think your estimate of $3,000 is probably about right. I checked sold auctions and there were none. Just a bunch of regular G-Shocks with spare parts from the Porter edition grafted on. Has anyone here sold a Porter edition? Have they really held their value?


----------



## Time4Playnow

10:10:31 28 said:


> Asking prices are one thing but it's the actual sold price that matters. There are two on eBay with asking prices of $5,600 and $10,000 but they are not going to sell for that much. I think your estimate of $3,000 is probably about right. I checked sold auctions and there were none. Just a bunch of regular G-Shocks with spare parts from the Porter edition grafted on. Has anyone here sold a Porter edition? Have they really held their value?


Have not sold one, but have one. Can pretty much guarantee they will hold their value, and then some. Retail price in the U.S. was $1,200. But as I have no plans to sell mine, the point is moot in my case.


----------



## nonconformulaic

Best of luck


Time4Playnow said:


> Have not sold one, but have one. Can pretty much guarantee they will hold their value, and then some. Retail price in the U.S. was $1,200. But as I have no plans to sell mine, the point is moot in my case.


Give it a couple years @10:10:31 28 if you really want one, and I bet you'll be able to find a mint (or nearly there) condition Porter for <$1000. The market for "dumb" watches is drying up (and taking it down to brass tacks, dying off) pretty fast.

The "kids these days", am I right?


----------



## GregoryD

As a child of the 80s I absolutely love this. First thing I thought of:


----------



## ParkinNJ

Sorry if this was posted already but is there a pre-order link or is this another wait until G-Shock sends out the official notification via email? This titanium square gives off nostalgic Gundam / Robotec vibes; I truly dig-it.


----------



## Snyde

I think it’s cool that you all love this watch. Embrace what appeals to you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

ParkinNJ said:


> Sorry if this was posted already but is there a pre-order link or is this another wait until G-Shock sends out the official notification via email? This titanium square gives off nostalgic Gundam / Robotec vibes; I truly dig-it.


There's no preorder link. Casio will dump it on us in an email and it'll be mad dash as usual, unless you have a good relationship with an AD who has a good relationship with Casio. Or you can try for the JDM release, but you'll probably have to pay more, which is usually the case for limited high-end models like this.


----------



## Zombieofedgehill

I’ve never tried to pre order a g-shock, but serious question, do people think this is going to be sold out? Just wondering because even in a g-shock forum (I know, very small % of collectors) there seems to be pause about the price. Anyway, I am interested in it, was just wondering what was kind of the standard for Ti releases.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Orange_GT3 said:


> I'm definitely interested in this one but I shudder to think what the Aussie RRp will be, assuming it even gets released here.


premium models tend to line up pretty close to international prices, unlike just about everything else where its double/tripled! lol


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Zombieofedgehill said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, and I know it wasnt made with this in mind, but this has some Virgil abloh-esque design to it. Abloh is the "off white" designer, pretty popular streetwear brand.


nike was doing "tag text" and history blurb designs long before virgil came and ruined everything with quotations and poor, incomplete assembly.


----------



## TatsNGuns

My only question is why not slap that new better digital screen on this pfffftttt









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombieofedgehill

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> nike was doing "tag text" and history blurb designs long before virgil came and ruined everything with quotations and poor, incomplete assembly.


Yeah, I don't doubt that at all, really just meant my comment to mention it shares a popular design aesthetic, so it might appeal to a crowd completely different than the gundam crowd it's probably meant for. I'm not a fashion expert at all though.


----------



## A.G.

Zombieofedgehill said:


> I've never tried to pre order a g-shock, but serious question, do people think this is going to be sold out? Just wondering because even in a g-shock forum (I know, very small % of collectors) there seems to be pause about the price. Anyway, I am interested in it, was just wondering what was kind of the standard for Ti releases.


In my opinion this will be just like the first titanium release. There will be a mad dash at first but eventually there will be restocking by Casio. A limited edition for Casio means they will make the watch for a short time. Unless it's a numbered release they can just make more to fill demand during the production run. They can decide not to make more however. The difference with this release that throws all my theories out the window is that this watch also appeals to people that are not G-Shock fans. It has mass appeal that will increase demand. It hasn't been officially announced yet so when that happens there will really be more demand. Most people are not willing to pay that price for a Casio but I think there are enough people who will.

We can only guess what will happen. I think it will sell out at first but then get restocked. I believe everyone who wants to buy one will be able to. Hopefully that will be the case. Only time will tell.


----------



## babyivan

I got put on a short list for a pre-order for one, woohoo!

Looks like the release date is mid-November.


----------



## babyivan

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'm with you there I'd get all 3 also..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Ditto! Love all 3 of these. Green is my fave tho.


----------



## babyivan

Some less-than flattering pics I found on instagram..... I hope it looks better in person.


----------



## lvt

$1,500


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> Some less-than flattering pics I found on instagram..... I hope it looks better in person.
> 
> View attachment 16132864
> 
> 
> View attachment 16132872
> 
> View attachment 16132874


The 1st two pics don't look too bad. But, they ALWAYS look better in person! 😃


----------



## babyivan

lvt said:


> $1,500


$1,550 to be exact. Cheaper than other titaniums actually.


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> Some less-than flattering pics I found on instagram..... I hope it looks better in person.


These are from that Japanese site linked earlier. The photos are all washed out and terrible. That positive display though shore is bootiful.


----------



## wrsmith

I did not notice that the top right button is red, a nice detail


----------



## Orange_GT3

wrsmith said:


> I did not notice that the top right button is red, a nice detail
> View attachment 16133388


Add to that the red circle around the B.


----------



## CC

Never seen numbered links before.


----------



## CasioExplorer

babyivan said:


> Some less-than flattering pics I found on instagram..... I hope it looks better in person.


This one looks like it went through some serious stress test...!

Congrats on pulling the trigger, unique and awesome design IMO.
if only it were half the price i'd happily jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> These are from that Japanese site linked earlier. The photos are all washed out and terrible. That positive display though shore is bootiful.


Even though I risk life and limb by saying this on here, I think it might look_ even_ better with a negative display... 😰

*The following vid was posted earlier in the thread (clip starts with a negative display rendering).*


----------



## AstroAtlantique

babyivan said:


> Even though I risk life and limb by saying this on here, I think it might look_ even_ better with a negative display...
> 
> *The following vid was posted earlier in the thread (clip starts with a negative display rendering).*


That would look great!

Fortunately, the module can be swapped or a polarizer can be easily fitted if one really wants that look.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

babyivan said:


> Even though I risk life and limb by saying this on here, I think it might look_ even_ better with a negative display... 😰
> 
> *The following vid was posted earlier in the thread (clip starts with a negative display rendering).*


neg mip display with a special themed font 👌


----------



## Garbage Lalafell

Yo dawg, I heard you like text, so text text text text text text text


----------



## Mr.Jones82

babyivan said:


> Even though I risk life and limb by saying this on here, I think it might look_ even_ better with a negative display... 😰
> 
> *The following vid was posted earlier in the thread (clip starts with a negative display rendering).*


I can see it _ducks for cover_


----------



## Ferretnose

babyivan said:


> Even though I risk life and limb by saying this on here, I think it might look_ even_ better with a negative display... 😰


Actually, I agree from a purely aesthetic POV - negative displays do pair better stylistically with the camo Ti squares and even the gold multi-hue. And with this new TVA, *if* one wanted the ultimate murdered-out vibe.

But I wanna be able to see the time at a glance. So I much prefer the positive. It's one of the reasons I've pre-ordered the TVA with my AD. Oh, who am I kidding? I'd have bought it anyway, even with a negative display.


----------



## babyivan

Ferretnose said:


> Actually, I agree from a purely aesthetic POV - negative displays do pair better stylistically with the camo Ti squares and even the gold multi-hue. And with this new TVA, *if* one wanted the ultimate murdered-out vibe.
> 
> But I wanna be able to see the time at a glance. So I much prefer the positive. It's one of the reasons I've pre-ordered the TVA with my AD. Oh, who am I kidding? I'd have bought it anyway, even with a negative display.


Agreed, this is an easy buy for me, pos or neg! I put my pre-order in the first chance I got.

Even though I would prefer a negative display on this particular one, I sure do appreciate the increased legibility of a positive display.

The STN negative is superb, but still not as good as a comparable positive.


----------



## babyivan

Garbage Lalafell said:


> Yo dawg, I heard you like text, so text text text text text text text


----------



## Ferretnose

babyivan said:


> The STN negative is superb, but still not as good as a comparable positive.


I wonder, is there a way to make the display user-changeable from positive to negative or vice versa? In theory, there could be a mechanism that rotates a layer of polarizing filter material. But that would be thick, clunky, expensive, non-shock-resistant and completely ridiculous. Could it be done electronically? Run a charge into the polarizing layer over a negative display to turn it positive for three seconds when a button is pushed, as with the current light? Is there such a material? Or would that be too much of a PITA, both for Casio and most of us users?


----------



## babyivan

Ferretnose said:


> I wonder, is there a way to make the display user-changeable from positive to negative or vice versa? In theory, there could be a mechanism that rotates a layer of polarizing filter material. But that would be thick, clunky, expensive, non-shock-resistant and completely ridiculous. Could it be done electronically? Run a charge into the polarizing layer over a negative display to turn it positive for three seconds when a button is pushed, as with the current light? Is there such a material? Or would that be too much of a PITA, both for Casio and most of us users?


That sounds incredibly high tech, in other words not in G-Shock's wheelhouse.

I thought that technology was possible with MIP displays with some other watches, so I'm not sure how that works. G-Shock's MIP display watches do not do that. Don't know if that's related to cost or some other reason.

As other people have noted, they really should have put an MIP display on this one.


----------



## van_helsing

babyivan said:


> As other people have noted, they really should have put an MIP display on this one.


I love the MIP display and it is really great but stylewise it would not be the right display for this particular watch.


----------



## Dxnnis

I could never afford one but boy it looks good


----------



## Chempop

Awesome looking square. No doubt inspired from mecha anime. Sadly, the titanium squares are about +500% my budget for a single watch, most I've been able to scratch up is $275ea on my pair of B5000s (praise ebay).

For the gamer nerds, my favorite Kojima games are Zone of Enders 2 and Snatcher.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Chempop said:


> Sadly, the titanium squares are about +500% my budget for a single watch




On my side: 200% over my budget for any G-square


----------



## Ottovonn

Visited the Soho nyc store and learned they may get the TVA within a month.

The rep told me this watch was leaked lol

Bonus watch shots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkchild

I think Casio is comfortable with these leaks and understand they are inevitable as long as they send marketing material out months ahead of release. From a marketing perspective they generate a fair bit of hype both on forums like these (we're 9 pages deep on here for a watch a month out) and on social media.


----------



## kubr1ck

CasioExplorer said:


> On my side: 200% over my budget for any G-square


Just sell your MR-G.


----------



## complexcarbs

I hope I am able to get this thing...only G-Shock more expensive than the GW5000U I actually like. I'll pay tonight for one if I knew where to pre-order.


----------



## Snyde

babyivan said:


> Even though I risk life and limb by saying this on here, I think it might look_ even_ better with a negative display...
> 
> *The following vid was posted earlier in the thread (clip starts with a negative display rendering).*


The whole aesthetic makes sense now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Darkchild said:


> I think Casio is comfortable with these leaks and understand they are inevitable as long as they send marketing material out months ahead of release. From a marketing perspective they generate a fair bit of hype both on forums like these (we're 9 pages deep on here for a watch a month out) and on social media.


BINGO!

This is all planned, without a doubt! And I guarantee they follow these forum threads.


----------



## TheBearded

babyivan said:


> And I guarantee they follow these forum threads.


They've got a winner with this one already... 
But if they want a homerun they can charge even more for.... Keep it titanium... But cerakote it with a combination of red/white with some hints of raw titanium.


----------



## CasioExplorer

kubr1ck said:


> Just sell your MR-G.


Only Seppuku would attenuate the shame of having to sell my MR-G


----------



## blackeye

I got my preorder in today. Did anyone else pull the trigger?

For the record I paid $1560 (incl shipping and taxes). Hope that's a decent price...


----------



## CasioExplorer

Congratulations on pulling the trigger @blackeye, can't wait for the pics/review!

Seems like a fair price... At least compared to paying north of 10000$ and wait 18 months for a Rolex steel watch with an antiquated mechanical movement less precise than a 10$ quartz and a case/bracelet/bezel that can be copied to near perfection for a few hundred dollars (including movement) 

(I'm already out >>>, and yes, I already wrote my will  )


----------



## blackeye

not sure i saw this video posted but


----------



## CasioExplorer

it's a nice YT channel by the way!


----------



## blackeye

CasioExplorer said:


> Congratulations on pulling the trigger @blackeye, can't wait for the pics/review!
> 
> Seems like a fair price... At least compared to paying north of 10000$ and wait 18 months for a Rolex steel watch with an antiquated mechanical movement less precise than a 10$ quartz and a case/bracelet/bezel that can be copied to near perfection for a few hundred dollars (including movement)
> 
> (I'm already out >>>, and yes, I already wrote my will  )


Yea up until last year I was saving for a rolex/omega, but I realized their automatic movements and features weren't really what I was looking for. I get the hype but a $50 gshock will outperform a $10k rolex in everything from time keeping to durability to maintenance. And honestly as an everyday watch I think it's way more versatile in the looks department.

The TVA is going to be my "daily beater" and if I went the Rolex route I'd have to constantly be careful and worried about it. So I decided to splurge and get the best square possible... was about to pull the trigger on a TB-1 when this beauty was leaked. Can't wait to get it and wear the hell out of it.

It will replace this guy which is a custom I pieced together and is about 4 years old...


----------



## blackeye

CasioExplorer said:


> it's a nice YT channel by the way!


It is! That youtuber was taking preorders on the TVA but I think all his reservation slots are gone now.


----------



## F1_watches

I just pre-ordered the TVA this past weekend. It is just so cool. I love pretty much all the full-metal squares with metal bracelet except for ion-plated ones which look a bit aftermarket off to my eyes. Also ordered the Tokyo Twilight (purple/gray IP two-tone all metal) today, which was in stock and should be here in a day or two; I realize the Tokyo model is IP but seems higher-quality look/feel than the other IP squares; at least, that's what I convinced myself of before pulling the ordering trigger


----------



## entropy96

A.G. said:


> What could you buy instead for that price?


----------



## A.G.

entropy96 said:


> View attachment 16145837


That is steel and twice the weight. That is more comparable to a $1000 MTG-B2000.


----------



## blackeye

F1_watches said:


> I just pre-ordered the TVA this past weekend. It is just so cool. I love pretty much all the full-metal squares with metal bracelet except for ion-plated ones which look a bit aftermarket off to my eyes. Also ordered the Tokyo Twilight (purple/gray IP two-tone all metal) today, which was in stock and should be here in a day or two; I realize the Tokyo model is IP but seems higher-quality look/feel than the other IP squares; at least, that's what I convinced myself of before pulling the ordering trigger


can you share where you ordered and what the price was?


----------



## blackeye

entropy96 said:


> View attachment 16145837


personally i’d take the tva any day over this. looks rather ordinary imo.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

10 pages in and everyone has casually (or is it quietly) accepted the TVA?


----------



## CasioExplorer

blackeye said:


> personally i’d take the tva any day over this. looks rather ordinary imo.


Agreed. Not a clone but still looks like all these other countless "wannabe submariner" watches.

On top of lacking any originality :

It will stop if you don't wear it continuously or put it in a watch winder
It's not nearly as precise (and to people who say that maintenance is not necessary on a mechanical, try checking if your watch is still within chronometer specs two years after buying it...)
No multiple timezones
No Alarm(s)
No stopwatch
No timer
No perpetual calendar
No Titanium
EDIT: No shock resistance (how could I forget that  )
*So, as Mr Praline would say in the famous Monty Python sketch "WELL IT'S HARDLY A BLOODY REPLACEMENT, IS IT? "   *

Jokes aside, I respect his taste/opinion, it would be so boring if we all shared the same views... Plus I had my "mechanical days" as well so no judgement.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> 10 pages in and everyone has casually (or is it quietly) accepted the TVA?


TVA means "Value Added Tax" in french. I find the name perfectly adequate 😁


----------



## F1_watches

blackeye said:


> can you share where you ordered and what the price was?


I'll PM you; not sure of the rules / etiquette here on those topics.


----------



## FROG

There's no such thing as "the best square possible".

"The Best Square" is a work of fiction, which reads differently to everyone. To the chagrin of the consummate materialist, "The Best Square" could be the cheapest one available.

With G-Shocks, we buy what pleases us best. Not the other way around.

Pieces like the Porter TFC, the solid 18kt gold square, and the upcoming MRG-B5000 are there to remind us that we must remain humble.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

F1_watches said:


> I'll PM you; not sure of the rules / etiquette here on those topics.


Usually fair game if it's just an "Add to cart" type situation. If it's an AD giving you a special discount, then it's better to keep it private


----------



## mongkorn

My pre order is in…$1660🥲 already got hit an up charge and didn’t realize it😭 Just a data point.


----------



## kubr1ck

mongkorn said:


> My pre order is in…$1660🥲 already got hit an up charge and didn’t realize it😭 Just a data point.


You got charged $10 over MSRP? Weird.


----------



## mongkorn

Sorry I thought the US price was $1560. I’m fine with whichever price as this model really resonated with me.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

It's awesome love the look! reminds me of the warning tags and signs on fighter jets. I was looking at getting a killer MTB soon but now I'm reconsidering!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

for the price it better have a toolless microadjuster! that would def. help me over the hurdle lol


----------



## blackeye

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> for the price it better have a toolless microadjuster! that would def. help me over the hurdle lol


yea i was really hoping for that too but don’t think this model has it


----------



## Ottovonn

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It's awesome love the look! reminds me of the warning tags and signs on fighter jets. I was looking at getting a killer MTB soon but now I'm reconsidering!


Yes! The aesthetic does have that look of all the labels and warnings on machine panels. I love it.


----------



## CasioExplorer

I feel like it manages to be both full titanium/super expensive and yet totally faithful to the spirit of the resin squares (somehow).
My favorite square to date.


----------



## HiggsBoson

blackeye said:


> yea i was really hoping for that too but don’t think this model has it


It should do, at that cost! I mean, it's not 'rocket science', is it for Casio to appreciate the usefulness of 'tool-less micro adjustment'.....or maybe it is?


----------



## peterbee

Comes in a cool box! From the Casio site


















GMW-B5000TVA-1JR | CASIO







www.casio.com


----------



## A.G.

peterbee said:


> Comes in a cool box! From the Casio site
> 
> View attachment 16151417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000TVA-1JR | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio.com


The back is different. It no longer has the circular polish of the previous titanium models. It looks plain matte.

If anyone speaks Japanese please explain what it says under Exterior>Surface processing regarding the IP coating. I thought the whole watch was DLC. I would have thought this was a typo on another Casio site but the original Japanese site doesn't make mistakes like that. Google translate says it has "Black IP (bezel part)". Which part of the bezel is IP? 

I would appreciate this information. I have a preorder and want to know this information. I would ask my AD but they never know about stuff like this.


----------



## Ottovonn

A.G. said:


> The back is different. It no longer has the circular polish of the previous titanium models. It looks plain matte.
> 
> If anyone speaks Japanese please explain what it says under Exterior>Surface processing regarding the IP coating. I thought the whole watch was DLC. I would have thought this was a typo on another Casio site but the original Japanese site doesn't make mistakes like that. Google translate says it has "Black IP (bezel part)". Which part of the bezel is IP?
> 
> I would appreciate this information. I have a preorder and want to know this information. I would ask my AD but they never know about stuff like this.


That is critical info. I'd prefer DLC over IP.


----------



## Darkchild

Could be that the bezel is IP and the rest of the watch DLC


----------



## gojira54

The Japanese regarding the exterior is phonetically spelled out English words so can't really get lost in translation - bezel is black IP.


----------



## Ottovonn

gojira54 said:


> The Japanese regarding the exterior is phonetically spelled out English words so can't really get lost in translation - bezel is black IP.


I guess an upside is that any scratches could give it a worn out or damaged mecha look lol


----------



## A.G.

gojira54 said:


> The Japanese regarding the exterior is phonetically spelled out English words so can't really get lost in translation - bezel is black IP.


Looking at the GMW-B5000PB description it seems, according to google translate, that they differentiate between bezel and case. Hopefully this means that the part that is IP is just the area where "protection" is written. It doesn't make sense to me but it makes more sense than the whole case being IP when "diamond like carbon coating" is written right on the side of the case.


----------



## Darkchild

Darkchild said:


> Could be that the bezel is IP and the rest of the watch DLC


If this were indeed the case, is there any advantage to (or reason for) having the bezel IP instead of DLC coated?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

blackeye said:


> yea i was really hoping for that too but don’t think this model has it


the extra adjustment holes makes it look like it doesnt, def. not the same as the one on my cf Afrog 😕


----------



## CasioExplorer

Ottovonn said:


> I guess an upside is that any scratches could give it a worn out or damaged mecha look lol


I thought the exact same thing... !


----------



## CC

Darkchild said:


> If this were indeed the case, is there any advantage to (or reason for) having the bezel IP instead of DLC coated?


Absolutely none. If this has any IP on it that would be a travesty.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Ion Plating is cheaper and offers less scratch resistance. It is only justified when you want specific colors on your watch as DLC will only get you nuances of grey (up to black).


----------



## Darkchild

It would be odd then to have two different platings. The previous titanium model was ion plated and sold at a similar price although it’s selling point was the multiple link colours.

Can’t remember if the TB or camo models were DLC coated but if they weren’t then having the DLC bracelet (if this is indeed the case) would be an improvement and not as much a travesty.


----------



## elborderas

Darkchild said:


> It would be odd then to have two different platings. The previous titanium model was ion plated and sold at a similar price although it’s selling point was the multiple link colours.
> 
> Can’t remember if the TB or camo models were DLC coated but if they weren’t then having the DLC bracelet (if this is indeed the case) would be an improvement and not as much a travesty.


There was a post about this in the past, and this was a nice answer from A.G








GMW-B5000TB DLC Coating Durability Report


So are they DLC or IP ????? Casio Asia states it IP Coated while Casio USA states its DLC.... I reached out to Casio and waiting on a response "The surface of the metal is finished with a diamond like carbon (DLC) coating that protects it against scratching and other damage."...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## CC

Darkchild said:


> Can’t remember if the TB or camo models were DLC coated but if they weren’t then having the DLC bracelet (if this is indeed the case) would be an improvement and not as much a travesty.


What?!

This needs to be, and should be, full DLC.


----------



## Scott.

A.G. said:


> Looking at the GMW-B5000PB description it seems, according to google translate, that they differentiate between bezel and case. Hopefully this means that the part that is IP is just the area where "protection" is written. It doesn't make sense to me but it makes more sense than the whole case being IP when "diamond like carbon coating" is written right on the side of the case.


Agreed. The octagonal raised part with "Protection" and "G Shock" written on it (along with the other labelling on the sides) looks to be a different colour (a rich black the same as the buttons) than the rest of the entire bezel and strap, unlike on the all DLC TB

Strange though that the part most likely to be damaged is IP whereas the rest is DLC.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I am very curious why they would use DLC everywhere and then IP on the bezel. I honestly think it might be a mistake on the site...I mean it says DLC on the watch itself.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

It may already be pointed out but, judging by the official Casio's pic, bezel, at least, is DLC:


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I am very curious why they would use DLC everywhere and then IP on the bezel. I honestly think it might be a mistake on the site...I mean it says DLC on the watch itself.


Lol...we posted the same😅😂
Sorry!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I am very curious why they would use DLC everywhere and then IP on the bezel. I honestly think it might be a mistake on the site...I mean it says DLC on the watch itself.


Yes, that would make no logical sense at all. 

Someone earlier was wondering about the TCM camo version - it is full DLC.



AstroAtlantique said:


> It may already be pointed out but, judging by the official Casio's pic, bezel, at least, is DLC:
> View attachment 16153054


Should be proof enough, right??


----------



## Darkchild

Asked my AD, they say it’s a mix of IP and DLC. So there’s an IP coating somewhere on the watch.

Not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Darkchild said:


> Asked my AD, they say it’s a mix of IP and DLC. So there’s an IP coating somewhere on the watch.
> 
> Not a deal breaker for me.


ADs can be wrong, too. Not saying this one is. However, the bezel is marked DLC. Unless the bracelet is IP....but I doubt it, on a watch this expensive.


----------



## Darkchild

Time4Playnow said:


> ADs can be wrong, too. Not saying this one is. However, the bezel is marked DLC. Unless the bracelet is IP....but I doubt it, on a watch this expensive.


Considering the information on the Japanese site I'm inclined to believe they're correct. I believe it's the glossy top part with 'Protection' (ironic I know) that's IP coated.

We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## wrsmith

On the Japanese site, for the TR-9 they say the *case* is gold IP coated... and with PB-6 they say purple *case part*

Most of us here would consider the word case to be used incorrectly in these instances. So when they say *bezel* for TVA-1, we cannot really take it as gospel. 

Somebody needs to ask their AD to get confirmation. Not merely read a spec sheet but actually have a conversation with someone in G-Shock Japan who was involved in the manufacture. For $1650 it is the least they can do.


----------



## M-Shock

I really like the mech theme on this one.


----------



## Time4Playnow

wrsmith said:


> On the Japanese site, for the TR-9 they say the *case* is gold IP coated... and with PB-6 they say purple *case part*
> 
> Most of us here would consider the word case to be used incorrectly in these instances. So when they say *bezel* for TVA-1, we cannot really take it as gospel.
> 
> *Somebody needs to ask their AD to get confirmation. Not merely read a spec sheet but actually have a conversation with someone in G-Shock Japan who was involved in the manufacture.* For $1650 it is the least they can do.


That's what I'd do. I suspect too many ADs would simply rely on a spec sheet without actually knowing if it's accurate or not. For a watch this expensive, it would be important for me to know details about the DLC finish, and the AD should be able to find that out. But since I am not planning to get this watch, I won't be asking.


----------



## CasioExplorer

It's black (so compatible with DLC) and on top of it - as many mentioned before - it's written on the watch.

As for me, I see no reason to get all worked up...


----------



## Ferretnose

How many of you look at the ads that appear with these threads? I've trained myself to ignore them, but yesterday one popped up from Saks (an upmarket US department store, fyi,) touting fall sneakers. Got intrigued, and went to look. While Saks does offer regular brands, they seem to specialize in true fashion labels. Which start at circa $500 a pair. For casual shoes. One pair I really liked was $1,250. For _shoes_. Which get dirty and ripped and worn out if actually used. Suddenly, that new 5000TVA seems downright reasonably priced...
Besides, Saks was out of my size, just as well...


----------



## tenthdentist

Ferretnose said:


> How many of you look at the ads that appear with these threads? I've trained myself to ignore them, but yesterday one popped up from Saks (an upmarket US department store, fyi,) touting fall sneakers. Got intrigued, and went to look. While Saks does offer regular brands, they seem to specialize in true fashion labels. Which start at circa $500 a pair. For casual shoes. One pair I really liked was $1,250. For _shoes_. Which get dirty and ripped and worn out if actually used. Suddenly, that new 5000TVA seems downright reasonably priced...
> Besides, Saks was out of my size, just as well...


I was bored out of my mind last week ago and started watching shoe repair and restoration videos on YouTube. Apparently people can keep a pair of shoes going for well over 20 years by having them serviced. Not sure what the exact costs are, but I guess if you're planning on owning a pair of shoes for that long the price might even make sense. Though I assume most people that buy luxury shoes probably don't do it with that mindset to begin with.


----------



## blackeye

thinking about modding mine as soon as I get it. I think I have the correct inner resin for this (from a GMWB5000 stainless model) that should fit the TVA...

thoughts?


----------



## Ferretnose

Kool - go for it! I've got the TVA on pre-order, but want to see it in person before contemplating mods.


----------



## Time4Playnow

blackeye said:


> thinking about modding mine as soon as I get it. I think I have the correct inner resin for this (from a GMWB5000 stainless model) that should fit the TVA...
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16158420


I prefer the red. But maybe that's just me.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> I prefer the red. But maybe that's just me.


Yeah I agree. That exposed red resin cushioning is one of design elements that sets this watch apart from any other square. I wouldn't try to conceal it.


----------



## CasioExplorer

blackeye said:


> thinking about modding mine as soon as I get it. I think I have the correct inner resin for this (from a GMWB5000 stainless model) that should fit the TVA...
> 
> thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 16158420


I would also try to remove the multiple text descriptions that completely ruin the design 😁😁😁 

Seriously though, I agree with Time4Playnow and Kubr1ck, the exposed resin is an integral part of the design language of the watch, I would not temper with it.


----------



## ChronoTraveler

This looks too good and I want one so bad. Curious to see live pictures from owners.


----------



## Xerxes300

do some european and asian members arleady have access to this? i think the US has to wait until November right?


----------



## Guarionex

Time4Playnow said:


> ADs can be wrong, too. Not saying this one is. However, the bezel is marked DLC. Unless the bracelet is IP....but I doubt it, on a watch this expensive.


My blue Camo stated it was dlc on Gshock USA website but IP on Asia's website. I ended up contacting USA and they apologized and changed it to an IP coating and that was over 1700.00. I'm hoping this one is definitely dlc otherwise I'll be disappointed with IP


----------



## CasioExplorer

DLC is necessarily nuances of grey (uses carbon...) so the blue camo had to have IP on it 🙂


----------



## Darkchild

Time4Playnow said:


> I prefer the red. But maybe that's just me.


Agree as well.

Something I’ve thought about, I do hope the MRG B series doesn’t dilute innovation in the ‘regular’ full metal line. At the mooted pricing they might reserve the more exotic finishes / materials to upsell existing customers. 

Still have dreams of both a full rainbow (blue phoenix) metal square and a full bronze square.


----------



## Rikimaru

I dig it but holy crap! The price 🤑


----------



## supertoaster

I contacted Casio America asking which parts are DLC or IP treated, here's their answer:


> The parts that are DLC processed are:
> - Bezel
> - Back cover
> - Band
> 
> The parts that are IP processed are:
> - Case
> - Button
> - Case-Band connection screw


That's more information than on Casio Japan's website, but it's also contradictory. Casio.jp states the bezel is IP treated, whereas Casio America tells me the bezel is DLC and the case is IP. That would however fit the official pictures where the top metal cover that includes the bezel literally says DLC.


----------



## dgaddis

I simply can't imagine that the bezel and band aren't DLC on all the titanium models.


----------



## supertoaster

dgaddis said:


> I simply can't imagine that the bezel and band aren't DLC on all the titanium models.


I agree, as long as they are black. The case (inner I assume) being IP treated surprises me though, given that's it's also black. Casio Japan's webpage (plus Google Translate) for the GW-5000U-1JF higher-end plastic square states that the inner metal case and screw caseback are DLC treated. I would have assumed the same is true for the titanium squares.


----------



## Artie Lange

Can't believe they used the same stupid display of the cheapest squares, instead of at least a negative display to complete the all-black look. Thanks, Casio, you just saved me a lot of money.


----------



## Ottovonn

Artie Lange said:


> Can't believe they used the same stupid display of the cheapest squares, instead of at least a negative display to complete the all-black look. Thanks, Casio, you just saved me a lot of money.


How can you tell that it’s the same display as the 5600e? Just because they’re both positive display doesn’t mean that it’s the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Artie Lange said:


> Can't believe they used the same stupid display of the cheapest squares...


Wrong


----------



## Artie Lange

Ottovonn said:


> Just because they’re both positive display doesn’t mean that it’s the same.


But they're both positive, which was my point, all the details they added and then they use a positive display like every basic square.


----------



## dgaddis

Artie Lange said:


> But they're both positive, which was my point, all the details they added and then they use a positive display like every basic square.


It's an STN display which is better than most squares, and if you're paying attention you'll know that positive displays are actually rare in modern squares. Of the four titanium squares so far only 1 has been a positive display. This will make 2 out of five positive displays. In the steel GMW-B5000's less than half (5 out of 12, including the super limited edition 'Porter' model) are positive display. With the resin GW-B5600's which use the same bluetooth module as the GMW-B5000's (but a standard LCD, not the STN) out of 15 models only 5 are positive, and one of those is gold tinted.


----------



## Artie Lange

dgaddis said:


> It's an STN display which is better than most squares, and if you're paying attention you'll know that positive displays are actually rare in modern squares. Of the four titanium squares so far only 1 has been a positive display. This will make 2 out of five positive displays. In the steel GMW-B5000's less than half (5 out of 12, including the super limited edition 'Porter' model) are positive display. With the resin GW-B5600's which use the same bluetooth module as the GMW-B5000's (but a standard LCD, not the STN) out of 15 models only 5 are positive, and one of those is gold tinted.


You're also proving my point. The positive display is old, dated, _basic_. That's why it's increasingly used less.

So now Casio creates a watch with details literally meant to resemble a Mech from the future, which is why the display from the past looks ridiculously out of place.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Artie Lange said:


> So now Casio creates a watch with details literally meant to resemble a Mech from the future, which is why the display from the past looks ridiculously out of place.


This watch just isn't for you then  

It's obviously just a playful twist on a very classic design dating back to...1983! It was never meant to look futuristic.


----------



## Artie Lange

CasioExplorer said:


> It was never meant to look futuristic.




Tell it to Casio


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artie Lange said:


> You're also proving my point. *The positive display is old, dated, basic. That's why it's increasingly used less.*
> 
> So now Casio creates a watch with details literally meant to resemble a Mech from the future, which is why the display from the past looks ridiculously out of place.


Errrr, no. It is used less because the general public, as opposed to enthusiasts, prefers the aesthetics of negative displays. Negatives are just as basic, so that argument doesn't apply. If you mean positives are "dated" sylistically, I guess I kind of see what you mean, but think about the target market for a 1.6k esoteric G-Shock. Who else is going to pay that much other than an enthuiast and considering enthusiasts prefer positive displays it really isn't much of a surprise they'd move in that direction.


----------



## Artie Lange

Mr.Jones82 said:


> If you mean positives are "dated" sylistically, I guess I kind of see what you mean


Exactly, there's nothing complicated about it. The watch looks ridiculous with the dated-looking display because everything else about it screams Mecha! Virtual Armor! Dark Future Stuff! Neg display would have fit perfectly with the design and completed the look.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artie Lange said:


> Exactly, there's nothing complicated about it. The watch looks ridiculous with the dated-looking display because everything else about it screams Mecha! Virtual Armor! Dark Future Stuff! Neg display would have fit perfectly with the design and completed the look.


Sorry, how does it being merely negative scream futuristic? I'm trying to understand you, but you aren't offering any explanations, just tautologies.


----------



## Artie Lange

Mr.Jones82 said:


> think about the target market for a 1.6k esoteric G-Shock. Who else is going to pay that much other than an enthuiast and considering enthusiasts prefer positive displays it really isn't much of a surprise they'd move in that direction.


Wrong:



dgaddis said:


> Of the four titanium squares so far only 1 has been a positive display.


Yep, the silver one...to match the silver! 

This one makes even _more _sense to use a negative display than the other 4.


----------



## Artie Lange

Mr.Jones82 said:


> how does it being merely negative scream futuristic?


I never said negative displays scream futuristic, I said the neg display fits with this watch, which screams futuristic, and you already know why:



Mr.Jones82 said:


> positives are "dated" sylistically


That would be a fail by itself, but there's even more:

Except for a few red details, this entire watch is black with white numerals, and yet Casio fails to realize that a dark display with light numerals would match perfectly with the theme?


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artie Lange said:


> Wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the silver one...to match the silver!
> 
> This one makes even _more _sense to use a negative display than the other 4.


You seemed to have missed the "esoteric" style comment above that. Don't cherry pick comments out of context as it only makes your still yet to be supported claims weaker. When are you going to explain how it is more futuristic? Still waiting


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artie Lange said:


> I never said negative displays scream futuristic, I said the neg display fits with this watch, which screams futuristic, and you already know why:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a fail by itself, but there's even more:
> 
> Except for a few red details, this entire watch is black with white numerals, and yet Casio fails to realize that a dark display with light numerals would match perfectly with the theme?


Again, don't take my comments out of context. If that is your idea of a discussion, then this is over. Good day.


----------



## Artie Lange

Mr.Jones82 said:


> this is over.


It was over when you tried to say it makes business sense to use a positive display, because of the four titanium squares, only 1 has been a positive display. 

From a business sense? Fail

From a design sense? Fail

From a marketing sense? Fail.

From my wallet's sense? Success


----------



## dgaddis

Artie Lange said:


> Wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the silver one...to match the silver!
> 
> This one makes even _more _sense to use a negative display than the other 4.


There is no silver titanium square. It's really looking more and more like you don't really know what you're talking about.


----------



## Darkchild

This is one of the few releases that actually works just as well with either a positive or negative display.

Personally I like the airiness the positive display gives the watch but would have equally appreciated the consistency a -ve display would have given (light text on dark canvas)


----------



## Artie Lange

dgaddis said:


> There is no silver titanium square.







Don't cry because I proved the point: they match silver-colored _metal _with positive display.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artie Lange said:


> It was over when you tried to say it makes business sense to use a positive display, because of the four titanium squares, only 1 has been a positive display.
> 
> From a business sense? Fail
> 
> From a design sense? Fail
> 
> From a marketing sense? Fail.
> 
> From my wallet's sense? Success


Again, you failed to address the fact I stated that for an ESOTERIC DESIGN (as stated 3 times now) a positive display is a smart move. As for a business sense failure...how so? Hahahaha They're going to sell out immediately. Sorry, can you explain how selling out is failure? I'm sure you can, because you habe so obviously won the internet thus far.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Artie Lange said:


> Tell it to Casio



The markings on the case are inspired by mech anime but the watch itself is not meant to be futuristic. Otherwise they wouldn't base it on a 1983 design (and an old LCD screen).

It's just a playful twist. Maybe Casio will create a new futuristic model based on mech in the future. This watch caters to the nostalgics not the tech fanatics.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artie Lange said:


> Don't cry because I proved the point: they match silver-colored _metal _with positive display.


Sigh....again, not titanium.


----------



## Artie Lange

Darkchild said:


> the consistency a -ve display would have given (light text on dark canvas)


Exactly, and without it = inconsistency. Not sure how that becomes "airy" or even what that means in this context, but the watch is clearly dark both literally and thematically (like Casio's armored mecha).


----------



## Artie Lange

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Sigh....again, not titanium.


Back again so fast after claiming "this is over"? Don't cry because I proved the point: they match silver-colored _metal _with positive display.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artie Lange said:


> Again? Don't cry because I proved the point: they match silver-colored _metal _with positive display.


Edit: No need for anymore back and forth.


----------



## Artie Lange

CasioExplorer said:


> The markings on the case are inspired by mech anime


But the display isn't, that's the above-mentioned design inconsistency fail.


----------



## Artie Lange

Mr.Jones82 said:


> just an idiot.


Says the guy who thinks a dated looking positive display makes sense on a dark, futuristically designed square.


----------



## CasioExplorer

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Well, I tried. Thought maybe I am missing his point. Maybe he just wants a discussion. Maybe he actually has something worthwhile to contribute. Occam's Razor....nope, just an idiot.


His point is that a negative display would look better with the rest of the watch (which is black). It's just an opinion, nothing wrong with it, although I prefer the legibility of a positive display so I'm personally fine with it.

He seems also to imply that it's ridiculous to have an old LCD screen mixed with a futuristic "anime" theme. Also an opinion, but I'm afraid I also disagree; I find the contrast playful and fun.

Don't know why things escalated so quickly.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Sorry for polluting this thread with all this childish back and forth. As a rule I generally try to avoid these types of pointless back and forths. Apologies. Look forward to seeing the wrist shots in the coming weeks. I'm heading out haha


----------



## Time4Playnow

Artie Lange said:


> Says the guy who thinks a dated looking positive display makes sense on a dark, futuristically designed square.


I'm not going to get involved in this tit-for-tat EXCEPT to point you to this previous post, which is relevant to your post here...

It is not a "futuristically designed square."



CasioExplorer said:


> The markings on the case are inspired by mech anime but the watch itself is not meant to be futuristic. Otherwise they wouldn't base it on a 1983 design (and an old LCD screen).
> 
> It's just a playful twist. Maybe Casio will create a new futuristic model based on mech in the future. This watch caters to the nostalgics not the tech fanatics.


----------



## CC

Everyone is entitled to an opinion or preference.
Doesn't mean you spit out your dummy, sorry pacifier, when others don't agree.

My opinion, Negative displays suck.
(No pacifier pun intended)


----------



## Artie Lange

Time4Playnow said:


> It is not a "futuristically designed square."


It's clearly designed with futuristic mecha elements. Also marketed that way too.



CasioExplorer said:


> I find the contrast playful and fun.


There's a place for playful and fun, but on a watch inspired by weaponry, playfulness seems ridiculous.

Another posted said it reminded him of a fighter jet, someone else said warnings on industrial machinery. All of which I agree, and it's hard to argue that these things fall under the theme of "fun".

Now if you said "funny", as in unintentially, than we agree.


----------



## CasioExplorer

CC said:


> Everyone is entitled to an opinion or preference.
> Doesn't mean you spit out your dummy, sorry pacifier, when others don't agree.
> 
> My opinion, Negative displays suck.
> (No pacifier pun intended)


Is everyone pissed today or what?


----------



## CasioExplorer

Artie Lange said:


> Now if you said "funny", as in unintentially, than we agree.


No of course! We disagree but I understood your point and I made mine. We're good


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

@Artie Lange So just to be clear, are you definitely not buying this one???


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Artie Lange said:


> But they're both positive, which was my point, all the details they added and then they use a positive display like every basic square.


as opposed to a negative display like every other basic and non basic square? 😂

theres also such thing as too much black, having a stark contrast for the digits separates them from the rest of the busyness


----------



## Orange_GT3

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> as opposed to a negative display like every other basic and non basic square? 😂
> 
> theres also such thing as too much black, having a stark contrast for the digits separates them from the rest of the busyness
> 
> View attachment 16166327


If I was buying, it would be this one.


----------



## CasioExplorer

A perfect example of why I teach my sons to say "I don't like it" instead of "it's ugly".

When you say "I don't like it" you're saying something about yourself, your tastes. When you say "it's ugly" you pretend to express some truth about the thing itself, not you.

And I think It's both wrong (there doesn't seem to be anything like "intrinsic beauty": a male chimp likes female chimps...) and It's also potentially inflammatory.

Obvious but not necessarily for kids! 👀


----------



## entropy96

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> @Artie Lange So just to be clear, are you definitely not buying this one???


Seems to me he wants one. But is justifying not to buy it on impulse using the excuse "because it has a negative display."

I studied a bit of psychology so I kinda know this "denial" phase one goes through before the "acceptance" phase and still wanting to have one.

Not to mention, Filipinos are OBSESSED with Mechas (Anime in general), Tech, and are mostly "hypebeasts" (Sad reality but factual 🤣 Majority of us are sneakerheads and trading card/comics collectibles geeks)


----------



## Hexanaut

Never understood why the whole thing gets so heated. If you like something or dislike something there are enough choices in life and in the watch world - especially in the Gshock world to choose another option you do like. Also not great to p*** on other people's enjoyment of the things they like. Life is far too short to sweat the small stuff. 

I'm in the like it but not buying club for this one - too much text for my taste. It is however very cool and unique and obviously a bold design as it's splitting opinion which is actually a good thing. Its not plain or boring by any means. Quite funny reading through this thread.


----------



## Darkchild

A.G. said:


> This video from a shop in Japan has close-up shots of all the October metal releases:


Posted from another thread. Sold on the TVA now, looks awesome in person (well through YouTube anyway).


----------



## Hexanaut

Darkchild said:


> Posted from another thread. Sold on the TVA now, looks awesome in person (well through YouTube anyway).


The holes are drilled through on the bracelet, kinda cool 😎


----------



## entropy96

Darkchild said:


> Posted from another thread. Sold on the TVA now, looks awesome in person (well through YouTube anyway).


Looks like the darker part (the front) of the bezel is IP-coated. Maybe (I hope) the inner part when it gets scratched is still DLC.


----------



## dgaddis

entropy96 said:


> Looks like the darker part (the front) of the bezel is IP-coated. Maybe (I hope) the inner part when it gets scratched is still DLC.


It's not IP, it's DLC, 100%. The 'darker part' is polished titanium that is then DLC coated. DLC is thin enough you can see the metal finish thru the coating.


----------



## Hexanaut

F


dgaddis said:


> It's not IP, it's DLC, 100%. The 'darker part' is polished titanium that is then DLC coated. DLC is thin enough you can see the metal finish thru the coating.


With DLC you cant see through it ..likely they just polished this front face. DLC is only a few microns think but def not a see though coating.


----------



## Darkchild

dgaddis said:


> It's not IP, it's DLC, 100%. The 'darker part' is polished titanium that is then DLC coated. DLC is thin enough you can see the metal finish thru the coating.


I've been told (and I asked specifically) that the 'case' is IP coated. I don't now what part of the case this refers to but It was clear. 

What makes you 100% certain?

P.S. I'd of course like this to be wrong but you sound certain so curious to know.


----------



## dgaddis

Darkchild said:


> I've been told (and I asked specifically) that the 'case' is IP coated. I don't now what part of the case this refers to but It was clear.
> 
> What makes you 100% certain?
> 
> P.S. I'd of course like this to be wrong but you sound certain so curious to know.


The case is under the bezel, you can't see it while wearing the watch. I'm 100% certain because of the varying finish on the bezel, I don't know that you can do that with an IP coating. With DLC you can, because it's so thin you can see the finish of the metal underneath really clearly. Also at this price point there's just no way they're not using the more durable DLC finish on the exposed parts of the watch...it also says DLC on the watch. IP is fine on the case since it's covered and able to get knocked around.


----------



## Darkchild

dgaddis said:


> The case is under the bezel, you can't see it while wearing the watch. I'm 100% certain because of the varying finish on the bezel, I don't know that you can do that with an IP coating. With DLC you can, because it's so thin you can see the finish of the metal underneath really clearly. Also at this price point there's just no way they're not using the more durable DLC finish on the exposed parts of the watch...it also says DLC on the watch. IP is fine on the case since it's covered and able to get knocked around.


Great explanation, thanks.


----------



## Ferretnose

At this point, isn't the whole "Mecha" thing rather dated, almost nostalgic? Thus appealing to middle-aged watch enthusiasts (few teens can afford this.) The future isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Ottovonn

Ferretnose said:


> At this point, isn't the whole "Mecha" thing rather dated, almost nostalgic? Thus appealing to middle-aged watch enthusiasts (few teens can afford this.) The future isn't what it used to be.


Dang way to hit it where it hurts. 
I still love my robots/mechs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hexanaut

dgaddis said:


> The case is under the bezel, you can't see it while wearing the watch. I'm 100% certain because of the varying finish on the bezel, I don't know that you can do that with an IP coating. With DLC you can, because it's so thin you can see the finish of the metal underneath really clearly. Also at this price point there's just no way they're not using the more durable DLC finish on the exposed parts of the watch...it also says DLC on the watch. IP is fine on the case since it's covered and able to get knocked around.


Exactly this. The the dlc is thin so any change in the original surface finish is seen. This watch is dlc exterior. Check out the Porter full metal that has full dlc and has both brushed and polished finishes. It's not see through though, it's it's dark gun metal type grey typically. However casio are doing some wild stuff like the camo models and tixi multi coloured titanium that state they are dlc as well so it looks as though pigment can be added.


----------



## dgaddis

Hexanaut said:


> Exactly this. The the dlc is thin so any change in the original surface finish is seen. This watch is dlc exterior. Check out the Porter full metal that has full dlc and has both brushed and polished finishes. It's not see through though, it's it's dark gun metal type grey typically. However casio are doing some wild stuff like the camo models and tixi multi coloured titanium that state they are dlc as well so it looks as though pigment can be added.


The Trixxi model isn't DLC, it's IP/PVD, which was one of my questions about it, they claimed the new alloy was harder and more scratch resistant...but then they put an IP coating on it, which will only be as scratch resistant as the coating, and not as good as DLC. DLC is almost exclusively black only. Most companies aren't doing DLC in any color other than black, tho Casio does have a green DLC on an MRG I think, and I think Citizen has another color or two on some really high end models.

I imagine the colored camo models aren't DLC either.


----------



## Hexanaut

dgaddis said:


> The Trixxi model isn't DLC, it's IP/PVD, which was one of my questions about it, they claimed the new alloy was harder and more scratch resistant...but then they put an IP coating on it, which will only be as scratch resistant as the coating, and not as good as DLC. DLC is almost exclusively black only. Most companies aren't doing DLC in any color other than black, tho Casio does have a green DLC on an MRG I think, and I think Citizen has another color or two on some really high end models.
> 
> I imagine the colored camo models aren't DLC either.


Interesting ..no way I'd get a titanium with IP, I figured for the price the camos should have dlc, alot of the reviews and descriptions say as much. Makes sense though as my experience is its almost always the grey colour. That's mad really. My experience with IP is it wears and easily. Casios DLC is ridiculously good though my experience is that it holds up very well. With titanium base material id want the same tougher coating tbh. And yeah now you mention it the mrg green ive seen and it looks great.


----------



## entropy96

dgaddis said:


> The case is under the bezel, you can't see it while wearing the watch. I'm 100% certain because of the varying finish on the bezel, I don't know that you can do that with an IP coating. With DLC you can, because it's so thin you can see the finish of the metal underneath really clearly. Also at this price point there's just no way they're not using the more durable DLC finish on the exposed parts of the watch...it also says DLC on the watch. IP is fine on the case since it's covered and able to get knocked around.


I wasn't talking about the case. I was talking about the bezel. The darker color seems to be IP plating. I just hope underneath that IP plating is still DLC coating which is the same as the lighter color of the other parts of the bezel. 

It'll hurt to spend that much moolah if the IP plating gets scratched and the titanium base metal is exposed with no DLC coating.


----------



## dgaddis

entropy96 said:


> I wasn't talking about the case. I was talking about the bezel. The darker color seems to be IP plating. I just hope underneath that IP plating is still DLC coating which is the same as the lighter color of the other parts of the bezel.
> 
> It'll hurt to spend that much moolah if the IP plating gets scratched and the titanium base metal is exposed with no DLC coating.


I'd bet my life savings it's not IP. It's polished metal + DLC. The matte parts are matte finished metal + DLC.


----------



## Ferretnose

Ottovonn said:


> Dang way to hit it where it hurts.
> I still love my robots/mechs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry Ottovonn, didn't mean to hit a nerve! Just bemused that so many people have so much energy invested in debating negative vs. positive displays, and whether this watch is futuristic or fun. Especially since the "future" as envisioned by this piece is so far in our cultural past. 
And BTW, I have the TVA on order with my AD. Forward to the Past!


----------



## entropy96

dgaddis said:


> I'd bet my life savings it's not IP. It's polished metal + DLC. The matte parts are matte finished metal + DLC.


According to G-Shock Japan, the surface has a DLC processing and black ion plating (IP) for the “bezel part.”

_(There is some confusion as to what this means exactly, so here’s our take: We believe that the band has a DLC coating, see the reference below, as well as the outer case, and that “bezel part” refers to the actual bezel around the display or part of it, and not the entire outer case like “bezel” sometimes refers to when it comes to resin G-Shock models. You can see that the color and texture of the bezel is different from the rest of the case, and that the rest of the case looks more like the band surface. It is possible that the whole outer case has DLC and that the black IP is applied on top of it on the bezel area, in order to create that contrasting look, but we cannot confirm this. There is a “Diamond Like Carbon Coating” label etched on the side of the case, which supports the idea that the whole case has DLC. Casio-intl.com lists “Black ion plated bezel” and “Diamond Like Coating” in the specs, so make of that what you will.)









Mech-inspired G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor watch is unlike any other full metal square


The G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor edition stands apart from other GMW-B5000 models, with a label-heavy mech-inspired design and a new grill




www.g-central.com




_

Not a good idea to bet your life in something you're not 100% sure of.

Edit: Nice edit to "life savings." 🤣🤣


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ferretnose said:


> At this point, isn't the whole "Mecha" thing rather dated, almost nostalgic? Thus appealing to middle-aged watch enthusiasts (few teens can afford this.) The future isn't what it used to be.


You guys will probably get a good laugh at this, but I don't really know what the whole "mecha" thing even refers to! (& I am older than most of you) Guess I missed that entire period of American culture, somehow.  Is it the Transformer-thing? 



entropy96 said:


> According to G-Shock Japan, the surface has a DLC processing and black ion plating (IP) for the “bezel part.”
> 
> _(There is some confusion as to what this means exactly, so here’s our take: We believe that the band has a DLC coating, see the reference below, as well as the outer case, and that “bezel part” refers to the actual bezel around the display or part of it, and not the entire outer case like “bezel” sometimes refers to when it comes to resin G-Shock models. You can see that the color and texture of the bezel is different from the rest of the case, and that the rest of the case looks more like the band surface. It is possible that the whole outer case has DLC and that the black IP is applied on top of it on the bezel area, in order to create that contrasting look, but we cannot confirm this. There is a “Diamond Like Carbon Coating” label etched on the side of the case, which supports the idea that the whole case has DLC. Casio-intl.com lists “Black ion plated bezel” and “Diamond Like Coating” in the specs, so make of that what you will.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mech-inspired G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor watch is unlike any other full metal square
> 
> 
> The G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor edition stands apart from other GMW-B5000 models, with a label-heavy mech-inspired design and a new grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Not a good idea to bet your life in something you're not 100% sure of.
> 
> Edit: Nice edit to "life savings." 🤣🤣


I'll throw in my 2 cents as a mostly disinterested observer. First I think we have a terminology problem. The above paragraph (from G-shock Japan?) says that the DLC label is "etched onto the side of the case." Ummm, no.... That is the removable (one-piece) bezel that has that etching. Underneath THAT is the case. It would not make much sense for the case to have DLC.

Based on the other post in which a member asked Casio USA about it and they responded, it seems clear (to me) that the entire band and bezel has a DLC finish. That is the only thing that, in my mind, makes sense here.

There was also another suggestion of the finish possibly having DLC, then IP on top of it. ???? Why would IP be put on top of DLC if DLC is what offers the scratch protection? Seems to me (I am no expert) that the DLC would be the exterior coating. No IP on top of it.

If I were getting this watch, I'd be comfortable at this point that the entire band and bezel has a DLC finish.


----------



## entropy96

Time4Playnow said:


> You guys will probably get a good laugh at this, but I don't really know what the whole "mecha" thing even refers to! (& I am older than most of you) Guess I missed that entire period of American culture, somehow.  Is it the Transformer-thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw in my 2 cents as a mostly disinterested observer. First I think we have a terminology problem. The above paragraph (from G-shock Japan?) says that the DLC label is "etched onto the side of the case." Ummm, no.... That is the removable (one-piece) bezel that has that etching. Underneath THAT is the case. It would not make much sense for the case to have DLC.
> 
> Based on the other post in which a member asked Casio USA about it and they responded, it seems clear (to me) that the entire band and bezel has a DLC finish. That is the only thing that, in my mind, makes sense here.
> 
> There was also another suggestion of the finish possibly having DLC, then IP on top of it. ???? Why would IP be put on top of DLC if DLC is what offers the scratch protection? Seems to me (I am no expert) that the DLC would be the exterior coating. No IP on top of it.
> 
> If I were getting this watch, I'd be comfortable at this point that the entire band and bezel has a DLC finish.


I think the translation of "case" from Japanese to English (Japanese translation gets skewed even with Google Translate sometimes due to different phonetics) is actually the "bezel".

If it's not the upper bezel (darker part) that's IP plated, then what part of the watch actually has the Black IP plating (as per G-Shock JP AND Casio Int'l sites)?


----------



## entropy96

Or maybe the black IP is for the screws and buttons? 🤔 Let's just hope the "case" was mistranslated from Japanese, and that it actually means those parts instead of the front part of the bezel.


----------



## Time4Playnow

entropy96 said:


> I think the translation of "case" from Japanese to English (Japanese translation gets skewed even with Google Translate sometimes due to different phonetics) is actually the "bezel".
> 
> If it's not the upper bezel (darker part) that's IP plated, then what part of the watch actually has the Black IP plating (as per G-Shock JP AND Casio Int'l sites)?


I don't know.......don't have a 'friggin clue. This hurts my brain for a Friday. I'm out. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 

One question, for real, bec I don't know how this is actually done. Can a DLC finish be applied OVER IP plating? I wish I understood this technology better. Huh. Maybe I should have worked in the watch industry - then this wouldn't be so much of a mystery. 🤪


----------



## entropy96

Time4Playnow said:


> I don't know.......don't have a 'friggin clue. This hurts my brain for a Friday. I'm out. 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣
> 
> One question, for real, bec I don't know how this is actually done. Can a DLC finish be applied OVER IP plating? I wish I understood this technology better. Huh. Maybe I should have worked in the watch industry - then this wouldn't be so much of a mystery. 🤪


Yes, there should be no problem coating IP with DLC since IP is just a plating.

IP is like the paint on a car, and DLC is the ceramic coating. As an accurate analogy.

If the bezel is Black IP plated and there is no DLC underneath the Black IP and just base titanium, then I don't think it's worth its price since the black IP easily scratches or wears off after some time. Casio should've coated the black IP (IF the translation is correct that part of the bezel has IP) of the bezel with DLC to improve the black IP's scratch resistance.


----------



## J__D

Ferretnose said:


> At this point, isn't the whole "Mecha" thing rather dated, almost nostalgic? Thus appealing to middle-aged watch enthusiasts (few teens can afford this.) The future isn't what it used to be.


Is the future ever what it used to be?


----------



## Ferretnose

I'll tell you tomorrow...


----------



## blackeye

spoke to an AD today who told me if i wasn’t able to secure one by now i’ll probably only get them on the secondary market. according to him this will be a true limited release and this one was in crazy demand. i hope they are wrong this is literally my favorite looking G


----------



## entropy96

I know a scalper who has secured a few units of this model. Unfortunately, he's gonna sell them with 25-30% mark-up from SRP.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

blackeye said:


> spoke to an AD today who told me if i wasn’t able to secure one by now i’ll probably only get them on the secondary market. according to him this will be a true limited release and this one was in crazy demand. i hope they are wrong this is literally my favorite looking G


Interesting. I am actually not interested so no worries on my end, but I am not surprised. With the drilled through holes in the bracelet and mail slots in the bezel, this is the first time they have actually changed the design of these metal versions as opposed to just using different IP colors and materials. It deserves the attention it is getting I suppose.


----------



## A.G.

blackeye said:


> spoke to an AD today who told me if i wasn’t able to secure one by now i’ll probably only get them on the secondary market. according to him this will be a true limited release and this one was in crazy demand. i hope they are wrong this is literally my favorite looking G


I'm sorry but personally I never trust ADs. They are simply salespeople with a singular motivation. The AD I preordered from tried to pull the same thing "lots of interest, high demand, limited availability" etc. Luckily I ordered from him before so I was familiar with the sales tactic and the last time the watches were available for months afterwards. I think that is simply an AD strategy to secure a sale and for people to pay MSRP instead of getting a discounted price. I'm not a good negotiator but if I'm paying MSRP I would just buy from the official retailer. If I'm buying from an AD I need to at least get a small discount.

The watch has not sold out on the Japanese Casio site, it's available for retail at several Rakuten sellers, and the 3 ADs I contacted in the US said they were getting it. Based on this I can only assume this will not be a rare item. Maybe the demand in the US will be much higher, but in my opinion that will be balanced out by the sticker shock. For the uninformed Casio is still budget brand unfortunately.

My advice is to shop around. There are a lot of ADs so contact all the ones you like and get the best price. If not try to get it from the official Casio site when it becomes available. Worst case scenario try to buy it from Japan using a proxy service.



entropy96 said:


> I know a scalper who has secured a few units of this model. Unfortunately, he's gonna sell them with 25-30% mark-up from SRP.


Like all scalpers I hope he gets burned. If I were in his shoes I would try to sell them at a smaller mark-up so I don't get stuck with the watch for too long. Economically it's better to make a guaranteed 15% profit right now than a possible 20% in a few months, I think...


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

For the slightly _more _expensive GMW-B5000TCM-1, CASIO clearly specifies it's made out of Ti + *DLC*.









Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO


Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!




www.gshock.com





Why would the TVA be any different?


----------



## blackeye

A.G. said:


> I'm sorry but personally I never trust ADs. They are simply salespeople with a singular motivation. The AD I preordered from tried to pull the same thing "lots of interest, high demand, limited availability" etc. Luckily I ordered from him before so I was familiar with the sales tactic and the last time the watches were available for months afterwards. I think that is simply an AD strategy to secure a sale and for people to pay MSRP instead of getting a discounted price. I'm not a good negotiator but if I'm paying MSRP I would just buy from the official retailer. If I'm buying from an AD I need to at least get a small discount.
> 
> The watch has not sold out on the Japanese Casio site, it's available for retail at several Rakuten sellers, and the 3 ADs I contacted in the US said they were getting it. Based on this I can only assume this will not be a rare item. Maybe the demand in the US will be much higher, but in my opinion that will be balanced out by the sticker shock. For the uninformed Casio is still budget brand unfortunately.
> 
> My advice is to shop around. There are a lot of ADs so contact all the ones you like and get the best price. If not try to get it from the official Casio site when it becomes available. Worst case scenario try to buy it from Japan using a proxy service.
> 
> 
> Like all scalpers I hope he gets burned. If I were in his shoes I would try to sell them at a smaller mark-up so I don't get stuck with the watch for too long. Economically it's better to make a guaranteed 15% profit right now than a possible 20% in a few months, I think...


Sure but the AD wasn't trying to sell me anything. In fact, the official G-Shock store in nyc told me they don't even know if they will be getting this model in the US.

How are you sure that this will be an international release? I've heard Japan and Europe only (so far) through official channels.

Can you share some links to rakuten sellers? I was not able to find any. The few ADs I contacted here in the US don't have it. The only place I'm really seeing to buy this right now is on eBay for scalper prices.


----------



## entropy96

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> For the slightly _more _expensive GMW-B5000TCM-1, CASIO clearly specifies it's made out of Ti + *DLC*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would the TVA be any different?


Because it's specified from both Casio JP and Casio Int'l that the TVA has Black IP somewhere on the bezel (likely the darker front part of it). You'll notice in both stock photos and videos from YT that the front part has a darker hue. The TCM is all evenly coated DLC. I hope the black IP part of the bezel is still coated with DLC, or else it'll be a scratch magnet and the IP will wear off or get scratched off.


----------



## Time4Playnow

A.G. said:


> *My advice is to shop around. There are a lot of ADs so contact all the ones you like and get the best price*. If not try to get it from the official Casio site when it becomes available. Worst case scenario try to buy it from Japan using a proxy service.
> 
> Like all scalpers I hope he gets burned. If I were in his shoes I would try to sell them at a smaller mark-up so I don't get stuck with the watch for too long. Economically it's better to make a guaranteed 15% profit right now than a possible 20% in a few months, I think...


Agreed. I got a discount on my TCM when they were first released. I paid $1,350, and I think the retail was $1,600? (or $1,700, not sure) And I know the TB was available for even a bit less than that. (well below retail)

Plus there are a LOT of Casio authorized retailers. Plenty of competition.  




D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> For the slightly _more _expensive GMW-B5000TCM-1, CASIO clearly specifies it's made out of Ti + *DLC*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why would the TVA be any different?*


I really don't think it would be - especially since it (DLC) is PRINTED on the band and bezel. You can't get too much more obvious than that.


----------



## NardinNut

My AD put in an order for one today for me. Said it should be released “soon” but didn’t have a date of release. He said I’m the first to order/request one and they have three coming. I really dig this release. I have the camo titanium version, which is cool, but this one speaks to me far more


----------



## A.G.

blackeye said:


> Sure but the AD wasn't trying to sell me anything. In fact, the official G-Shock store in nyc told me they don't even know if they will be getting this model in the US.
> 
> How are you sure that this will be an international release? I've heard Japan and Europe only (so far) through official channels.
> 
> Can you share some links to rakuten sellers? I was not able to find any. The few ADs I contacted here in the US don't have it. The only place I'm really seeing to buy this right now is on eBay for scalper prices.


G-Shock Soho are a bunch of bozos. They are only good for taking down your credit card number for a purchase. I don't know anything for sure. All I know is that the ADs I reached out to are all getting it. Personally my gold standard for knowing if a watch is getting a US release is if shows up on pacparts.com and they just added the TVA. Here is a list of G-Shock ADs:





G-SHOCK Support Authorized


Get yourself familiar with G-Shock Authorized




www.gshock.com




I looked for ADs selling high end G-Shocks like MR-Gs and titanium G-Shocks and emailed them. I emailed NAGI Jewelers, Arizona Fine Time, and Feldmar Watch. PM me if you want me to put you in touch with my AD.

-edit-
Forgot the Rakuten shops. I found them through a proxy service:


https://buyee.jp/rakuten/shopping/search/category/0?translationType=&query=gmw-b5000tva


----------



## Orange_GT3

A.G. said:


> I'm not a good negotiator but if I'm paying MSRP I would just buy from the official retailer. If I'm buying from an AD I need to at least get a small discount.


AD = Authorised Dealer - how is this any different from an "official retailer"?


----------



## A.G.

Orange_GT3 said:


> AD = Authorised Dealer - how is this any different from an "official retailer"?


When I said "official retailer" I mean direct from the manufacturer. By definition they are all authorized dealers but when people refer to "ADs" they are talking about stores other than the one run by the brand. i.e. Casio.com is an AD for Casio but when people say "AD" they refer to anyone who has permission from Casio to sell, support, and warranty their products other than Casio themselves.


----------



## Orange_GT3

A.G. said:


> When I said "official retailer" I mean direct from the manufacturer. By definition they are all authorized dealers but when people refer to "ADs" they are talking about stores other than the one run by the brand. i.e. Casio.com is an AD for Casio but when people say "AD" they refer to anyone who has permission from Casio to sell, support, and warranty their products other than Casio themselves.


Understood. Just a difference in terminology. I would refer to an "official retailer" as a boutique. If a physical store, I would still be looking for a discount at a boutique. Obviously, you can't negotiate on price when shopping online!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

CasioExplorer said:


> A perfect example of why I teach my sons to say "I don't like it" instead of "it's ugly".
> 
> When you say "I don't like it" you're saying something about yourself, your tastes. When you say "it's ugly" you pretend to express some truth about the thing itself, not you.
> 
> And I think It's both wrong (there doesn't seem to be anything like "intrinsic beauty": a male chimp likes female chimps...) and It's also potentially inflammatory.
> 
> Obvious but not necessarily for kids! 👀


what if you say "i think its ugly" or "i think it looks ugly", is that better? lol 
i dont think it makes much difference either way since its a discussion forum, esp. when it comes to looks, it boils down to nothing more than the poster's opinion


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Ferretnose said:


> At this point, isn't the whole "Mecha" thing rather dated, almost nostalgic? Thus appealing to middle-aged watch enthusiasts (few teens can afford this.) The future isn't what it used to be.


not really, they continually release new eps of the gundam animes and netflix picked it up this year. theres also an endless supply of new model kits releasing every month so theres no shortage of new blood. this release however is very obviously shooting straight for the hip pocket of nostalgia ridden folk, no doubt about it. as much as everyone says casio has lost the plot, i think its the complete opposite, they know exactly what theyre doing and theyre so good at it that alot of the time you wont even know till your money is gone and youre just left with a drooling grin 🤣


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

A.G. said:


> Personally my gold standard for knowing if a watch is getting a US release is if shows up on pacparts.com


not the best gold standard since they have plenty of parts for jdm only release models


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Hexanaut said:


> Never understood why the whole thing gets so heated. If you like something or dislike something there are enough choices in life and in the watch world - especially in the Gshock world to choose another option you do like. Also not great to p*** on other people's enjoyment of the things they like. Life is far too short to sweat the small stuff.
> 
> I'm in the like it but not buying club for this one - too much text for my taste. It is however very cool and unique and obviously a bold design as it's splitting opinion which is actually a good thing. Its not plain or boring by any means. Quite funny reading through this thread.


its a discussion forum and a watch one at that so if ppl didnt sweat the small stuff thered be nothing and ppl like rosti would cease to exist!
its also on the internet, which was made purely for peeing on others tastes, hopes and dreams... well that and pr0n 😂


----------



## g-addict

Time4Playnow said:


> You guys will probably get a good laugh at this, but I don't really know what the whole "mecha" thing even refers to! (& I am older than most of you) Guess I missed that entire period of American culture, somehow.  Is it the Transformer-thing?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw in my 2 cents as a mostly disinterested observer. First I think we have a terminology problem. The above paragraph (from G-shock Japan?) says that the DLC label is "etched onto the side of the case." Ummm, no.... That is the removable (one-piece) bezel that has that etching. Underneath THAT is the case. It would not make much sense for the case to have DLC.
> 
> Based on the other post in which a member asked Casio USA about it and they responded, it seems clear (to me) that the entire band and bezel has a DLC finish. That is the only thing that, in my mind, makes sense here.
> 
> There was also another suggestion of the finish possibly having DLC, then IP on top of it. ???? Why would IP be put on top of DLC if DLC is what offers the scratch protection? Seems to me (I am no expert) that the DLC would be the exterior coating. No IP on top of it.
> 
> If I were getting this watch, I'd be comfortable at this point that the entire band and bezel has a DLC finish.


The paragraph is from G-Central. Sometimes I refer to what you say should be the "bezel" as the "case" or "outer case," and when talking about the inner case, I usually say "inner case," because I try to write for a general audience and not just G-Shock experts. I thought I made this distinction clear in that paragraph, but apparently not. I know G-Shock fans and experts often take the bezel to mean the whole outer case, but not everyone might know that and others may think the bezel is just the part immediately surrounding the display, as that is the traditional terminology for non-G-Shock watches. The suggestion as to why the IP might have been applied on top of the DLC, was to create the contrasting look that the bezel has from the rest of the outer case. I think I mentioned this too. ("_It is possible that the whole outer case has DLC and that the black IP is applied on top of it on the bezel area, in order to create that contrasting look, but we cannot confirm this.)_

Casio also often says "case" to refer to the outer case.
"Size of case : 49.3×43.2×13mm" refers to outer case and not the inner case that you think "case" should refer to. This is an English-language site.








GMW-B5000TVA-1 | CASIO







www.casio-intl.com


----------



## Time4Playnow

g-addict said:


> The paragraph is from G-Central. Sometimes I refer to what you say should be the "bezel" as the "case" or "outer case," and when talking about the inner case, I usually say "inner case," because I try to write for a general audience and not just G-Shock experts. I thought I made this distinction clear in that paragraph, but apparently not. I know G-Shock fans and experts often take the bezel to mean the whole outer case, but not everyone might know that and others may think the bezel is just the part immediately surrounding the display, as that is the traditional terminology for non-G-Shock watches. The suggestion as to why the IP might have been applied on top of the DLC, was to create the contrasting look that the bezel has from the rest of the outer case. I think I mentioned this too. ("_It is possible that the whole outer case has DLC and that the black IP is applied on top of it on the bezel area, in order to create that contrasting look, but we cannot confirm this.)_
> 
> Casio also often says "case" to refer to the outer case.
> "Size of case : 49.3×43.2×13mm" refers to outer case and not the inner case that you think "case" should refer to. This is an English-language site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000TVA-1 | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio-intl.com


Clearly I should have read your other post more closely - apologies.

I called it a bezel simply because that's what pacparts calls it, and plus it's one piece. I understand why different ppl and groups use different names for those parts, but IMO it just adds confusion.


----------



## Igorek

And I thought regular metal gshock at $400-600 usd was absurd. Great looking watch though.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Oups. Wrong thread.


----------



## g-addict

> Clearly I should have read your other post more closely - apologies.
> 
> I called it a bezel simply because that's what pacparts calls it, and plus it's one piece. I understand why different ppl and groups use different names for those parts, but IMO it just adds confusion.


No worries, I know that "bezel" is often used to refer to the whole outer case (by Casio and G-Shock too), especially for the resin models. But there are times when it needs to be interpreted in the traditional way, like when a watch has a carbon fiber bezel.


----------



## entropy96

I agree with your previous post, that Casio sometimes refers the bezel as the "case" for non-WIS to understand better. Not everyone is a watch enthusiast.

I also agree with you that hopefully below the IP is still DLC and not base titanium (or the black IP part is coated in DLC, which would be better, since the darker black IP will be easily scratched off with usage eventually without DLC.)



g-addict said:


> No worries, I know that "bezel" is often used to refer to the whole outer case (by Casio and G-Shock too), especially for the resin models. But there are times when it needs to be interpreted in the traditional way, like when a watch has a carbon fiber bezel.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Current product page at CASIO Japan:









GMW-B5000TVA-1JR | CASIO







www.casio.com


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

From the specifications, regarding bezel material:










* Just saying,,,


----------



## blackeye

i’m personally not upset at the IP. if you intend on wearing the watch daily i think the bezel IP looking a bit scuffed will add character to the watch. kind of like those battle worn mecha

if you are a collector then you probably won’t wear it that much anyway so just be careful and use a $50 gw5600 as a beater


----------



## kubr1ck

There's so much chatter about this watch that I'm already sick of it, and it hasn't even shipped yet.  

I personally don't care if one part of the bezel is IP while the case is DLC. My IP squares have held up beautifully, and this watch is more of a collector's item than some cheap resin square you're taking to the construction site.


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> *You guys will probably get a good laugh at this, but I don't really know what the whole "mecha" thing even refers to! (& I am older than most of you) Guess I missed that entire period of American culture, somehow.  Is it the Transformer-thing? *


That's okay. 

"Mecha" is a genre of Japanese animation (also known as anime) that involves robots. They come in all sizes and shapes but are often humanoid. They can be larger than a building or as tall as the average human. They can also be partly human (the android Mokoto from Ghost in the Shell, for example) or full robots (Astroboy). Shows such as Gundam, Macross (Robotech in the States), Power Rangers, Neon Genesis Evangelion all fall under the mecha genre. I think Transformers also fall under the mecha genre given that it is also based around robots that transform.

Anime featuring mecha reached the States as early as the 80's -- maybe earlier -- and gained popularity in the States during the 90's. I was introduced to mecha in the early 90's with Robotech and Gundam in the 2000's. It's more of a niche fandom but I like to think that as anime grew in popularity in the States, so too has mecha.

(Sources: Myself [a nerd], Wikipedia, and NYPL web site on "mecha").

As far as this watch goes, I have been lazily hunting for it LOL. It would be nice to have, but as the weeks passed, the burning desire to get one has faded. That said, that may change when I see folks posting them in WRUW.


----------



## PhishWatcher

I called a couple stores in the Portland, OR area about pre-orders and availability. They either didn't know if they were getting any or didn't know what I was talking about . Fingers crossed they pop up on the official g-shock store for a bit.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> That's okay.
> 
> "Mecha" is a genre of Japanese animation (also known as anime) that involves robots. They come in all sizes and shapes but are often humanoid. They can be larger than a building or as tall as the average human. They can also be partly human (the android Mokoto from Ghost in the Shell, for example) or full robots (Astroboy). Shows such as Gundam, Macross (Robotech in the States), Power Rangers, Neon Genesis Evangelion all fall under the mecha genre. I think Transformers also fall under the mecha genre given that it is also based around robots that transform.
> 
> Anime featuring mecha reached the States as early as the 80's -- maybe earlier -- and gained popularity in the States during the 90's. I was introduced to mecha in the early 90's with Robotech and Gundam in the 2000's. It's more of a niche fandom but I like to think that as anime grew in popularity in the States, so too has mecha.
> 
> (Sources: Myself [a nerd], Wikipedia, and NYPL web site on "mecha").
> 
> As far as this watch goes, I have been lazily hunting for it LOL. It would be nice to have, but as the weeks passed, the burning desire to get one has faded. That said, that may change when I see folks posting them in WRUW.


Appreciate the explanation. Yep, I deeeeeeeefinitely missed all of that. 🤣 But, the '90s was a busy time of life for me. No time for Anime. 😁🤣🤣

Truthfully, and contrary to my first impression, I think the watch looks kinda cool. IF it were a good deal less expensive, I might even consider it. But I can't drop that kind of coin on that right now, so.... that's one more for you guys to fight over. 🤣


----------



## A.G.

kubr1ck said:


> There's so much chatter about this watch that I'm already sick of it, and it hasn't even shipped yet.
> 
> I personally don't care if one part of the bezel is IP while the case is DLC. My IP squares have held up beautifully, and this watch is more of a collector's item than some cheap resin square you're taking to the construction site.


Black watch, red highlights... I though that was all it took for you to buy a watch. It will be a shame if the TVA is not a subject of your amazing photos.

I wouldn't mind if the whole watch was IP if it was cheaper. It would be cool to have it get beat up like some have mentioned on this thread. For the price I expected all DLC. Honestly my biggest issue is not knowing. I want to know every little detail about my watch and Casio is very bad about that. I'm still mad nowhere on the titanium squares does it say that it has a sapphire crystal. I'm still mad that Casio doesn't tell us the kind if titanium used except for the TranTixxi. Some people have gotten info from customer service but I rather it be clearly stated.

I don't take my watches to construction sites but in my very safe life they still get tiny little nicks and scratches. My DLC TB square takes every hit right on its polished bezel. It still holds up well but time will not be kind to it. 

Collector's item or not the TVA would look fantastic with some scratches and I will use it just how I use my cheap G-Shocks. They could release a TVA2 with the vintage aged IP of the V model.


----------



## kubr1ck

A.G. said:


> Black watch, red highlights... I though that was all it took for you to buy a watch. It will be a shame if the TVA is not a subject of your amazing photos.
> 
> I wouldn't mind if the whole watch was IP if it was cheaper. It would be cool to have it get beat up like some have mentioned on this thread. For the price I expected all DLC. Honestly my biggest issue is not knowing. I want to know every little detail about my watch and Casio is very bad about that. I'm still mad nowhere on the titanium squares does it say that it has a sapphire crystal. I'm still mad that Casio doesn't tell us the kind if titanium used except for the TranTixxi. Some people have gotten info from customer service but I rather it be clearly stated.
> 
> I don't take my watches to construction sites but in my very safe life they still get tiny little nicks and scratches. My DLC TB square takes every hit right on its polished bezel. It still holds up well but time will not be kind to it.
> 
> Collector's item or not the TVA would look fantastic with some scratches and I will use it just how I use my cheap G-Shocks. They could release a TVA2 with the vintage aged IP of the V model.


Gee whiz, A.G., thanks for the backhanded compliment! 

A few years back someone on here was obsessed with finding out what grade of titanium Casio used on the MRG-G1000s. They finally got a response from Casio Japan confirming that they pretty much all use the basic Grade 2 Ti except for the G1000DC "Akagane" copper version, which has a Grade 5 bezel only because it was the only watch in that line that did not have a DLC coated bezel. I get that people want their money's worth and obsess over the details -- that passion is what makes this forum so fun. I'm just poking fun at the fact that this thread has gone on and on about the same issue for weeks on end when nobody's the wiser because Casio loves stringing us along with little nuggets of info. They are masters of the hype machine.


----------



## blackeye

Yes I think I saw Casio tends to use Grade 2 Ti because it has better corrosion resistance then Grade 5 Ti. It's not as durable however. I'm sure the real reason is its a little cheaper and easier to machine.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

A.G. said:


> I wouldn't mind if the whole watch was IP if it was cheaper.


Absolutely agree. 99% of the people buying it aren't going to be bear wrestling with theirs anyway, but delicately gliding through door frames and fearfully eyeballing doorknobs. I'll take IP and even steel if it chops the price in half haha


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

g-addict said:


> The paragraph is from G-Central. Sometimes I refer to what you say should be the "bezel" as the "case" or "outer case," and when talking about the inner case, I usually say "inner case," because I try to write for a general audience and not just G-Shock experts. I thought I made this distinction clear in that paragraph, but apparently not. I know G-Shock fans and experts often take the bezel to mean the whole outer case, but not everyone might know that and others may think the bezel is just the part immediately surrounding the display, as that is the traditional terminology for non-G-Shock watches. The suggestion as to why the IP might have been applied on top of the DLC, was to create the contrasting look that the bezel has from the rest of the outer case. I think I mentioned this too. ("_It is possible that the whole outer case has DLC and that the black IP is applied on top of it on the bezel area, in order to create that contrasting look, but we cannot confirm this.)_
> 
> Casio also often says "case" to refer to the outer case.
> "Size of case : 49.3×43.2×13mm" refers to outer case and not the inner case that you think "case" should refer to. This is an English-language site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000TVA-1 | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.casio-intl.com


its a matter of context, if you dumb it down and try to use the one term for everything its just going to confuse ppl more, even if youre not an "expert" you should at least know the right terminology and when to use it.
when referring to size on a spec sheet, saying case obviously means "not including the band" but when youre talking about individual components its easier and clearer to define each component. inner and outer case sounds like its all part of the one object.


----------



## g-addict

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> its a matter of context, if you dumb it down and try to use the one term for everything its just going to confuse ppl more, even if youre not an "expert" you should at least know the right terminology and when to use it.
> when referring to size on a spec sheet, saying case obviously means "not including the band" but when youre talking about individual components its easier and clearer to define each component. inner and outer case sounds like its all part of the one object.


Thanks for your concern. I've used "outer case" in 3 articles, so not a huge deal, and there was always context to avoid the kind of confusion you're talking about. In the original paragraph, I was not talking about the inner case at all. I was just explaining later that I would usually say "inner case" if that's what I was talking about. I'm not saying it should always be this or that or not this or not that, or that it's not important for non-experts to learn the proper terminology. Like you said, it's a matter of context.

The whole thing was just about distinguishing the immediate bezel area around the display from the rest of the bezel or bezel case or outer case or whatever you want to call it, in relation to the where the DLC and IP might be and the contrasting look of those areas. It doesn't need to be a bigger issue than that, at least not for me.


----------



## blackeye

Can someone link to a good tool kit on Amazon US that can be used to adjust the links on this watch? Or is it recommended to take to a watch shop?


----------



## g-addict

blackeye said:


> Can someone link to a good tool kit on Amazon US that can be used to adjust the links on this watch? Or is it recommended to take to a watch shop?


oops, didn't realize it is different with the titanium band. Thanks T4P


----------



## Time4Playnow

blackeye said:


> Can someone link to a good tool kit on Amazon US that can be used to adjust the links on this watch? Or is it recommended to take to a watch shop?


That depends on the type of link connection used in the band. The above video is for a band using spring bars, which is what most of the GMW-B5000 squares use. But some of them, like my TCM titanium model, use pins and collars in the links.

Spring bar bands are very easy to adjust yourself. You can use a spring bar tool to remove each one. The only thing I'd recommend - and it may sound weird - but size it within a bag of some sort (I use a grocery plastic bag), so that if the spring bar flies off, it will hit the top of the bag and not be lost in your room somewhere. (ask me why I recommend that...) 

Pins and collars are more difficult to work with. Can be done at home, but if you've never done it before you may want to take it to a jeweler. For this, you normally will want a pin pusher to push the link pin out, tweezers for the collar, and then typically a hammer and block to reassemble the link pin in the band. There are actually good youtube videos that show the procedure and can help tremendously. (I recommend a video by Long Island Watch, for a Seiko using pins and collars. The principle is the same.) The tools needed don't have to be expensive.

p.s. here's the Long Island Watch video - very good. Pay attention to 11:35. That happens A LOT. Easy to lose the collar if you aren't expecting that. Also, Casios will be slightly different in terms of where the collar fits in the link usually. When you take it apart, pay attention to where the collar was, if you can. It will usually be fairly obvious where it goes back in - and unlike the Seiko, that probably will not be at the end of the link. (it normally inserts into the middle part of the link on one side)


----------



## CasioExplorer

Hi guys, awesome watch and very interesting thread!

I just have one question: is the coating IP or DLC?

Thanks for your answers!

(I'm already out >>>>> 😆 )


----------



## A.G.

Time4Playnow said:


> Pins and collars are more difficult to work with. Can be done at home, but if you've never done it before you may want to take it to a jeweler. For this, you normally will want a pin pusher to push the link pin out, tweezers for the collar, and then typically a hammer and block to reassemble the link pin in the band. There are actually good youtube videos that show the procedure and can help tremendously. (I recommend a video by Long Island Watch, for a Seiko using pins and collars. The principle is the same.) The tools needed don't have to be expensive.


I did my first pin and collar resizing with pliers and the pointed end of a spring bar removal tool while resting on the wooden end of a hammer... I only bent one pin!... So I would recommend getting better tools. Mainly the block that holds the bracelet while you work on it. Another word of caution is that the collars are super tiny and easy to lose so have a good working area where things can't roll away.


----------



## Time4Playnow

A.G. said:


> I did my first pin and collar resizing with pliers and the pointed end of a spring bar removal tool while resting on the wooden end of a hammer... I only bent one pin!... So I would recommend getting better tools. Mainly the block that holds the bracelet while you work on it. Another word of caution is that the collars are super tiny and easy to lose so have a good working area where things can't roll away.


😲 😲 Wow!

I normally prefer quality tools - even watch tools. But, I've done many pin and collar bracelets. Some using a cheap pin pusher (which worked fine), and many others just using a watch hammer and punch, and block to hold the band. The punch is a thinner diameter that will go thru the collar to punch the pin out, and it works very well. (would not recommend that for newbies tho - use a pin pusher) None of those tools were expensive but I've never had a problem.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

g-addict said:


> Thanks for your concern. I've used "outer case" in 3 articles, so not a huge deal, and there was always context to avoid the kind of confusion you're talking about. In the original paragraph, I was not talking about the inner case at all. I was just explaining later that I would usually say "inner case" if that's what I was talking about. I'm not saying it should always be this or that or not this or not that, or that it's not important for non-experts to learn the proper terminology. Like you said, it's a matter of context.
> 
> The whole thing was just about distinguishing the immediate bezel area around the display from the rest of the bezel or bezel case or outer case or whatever you want to call it, in relation to the where the DLC and IP might be and the contrasting look of those areas. It doesn't need to be a bigger issue than that, at least not for me.


no concern or issue here, its your site, you can call it whatever you like, im just saying call it what it is. if you think your readers are having problems understanding the basics maybe thats a topic for a future article?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

blackeye said:


> Can someone link to a good tool kit on Amazon US that can be used to adjust the links on this watch? Or is it recommended to take to a watch shop?


i used to just use the pointy end of a $2 springbar tool, the forked end was rubbish but the point was fine. then i splurged a whole $3 on a pinpusher tool, plastic base to hold the band and a metal bar pin that you screw in. works a treat 👍


----------



## babyivan

supertoaster said:


> I contacted Casio America asking which parts are DLC or IP treated, here's their answer:
> 
> 
> That's more information than on Casio Japan's website, but it's also contradictory. Casio.jp states the bezel is IP treated, whereas Casio America tells me the bezel is DLC and the case is IP. That would however fit the official pictures where the top metal cover that includes the bezel literally says DLC.


The case is completely covered by the bezel. The only part that's even the least bit exposed is where the band connects to the case underneath, the three little prongs (2 being the underneath portion of the lugs, and one is the middle prong due to the bands proprietary design). And between the back cover and the bezel there's a microscopic edge running around on the sides.

In other words, it's not something that would ever be exposed to getting damaged, so need not worry, in all practicality the watch is full DLC ....at least where it counts.


----------



## babyivan

Artie Lange said:


> But they're both positive, which was my point, all the details they added and then they use a positive display like every basic square.


They make very basic squares with negative displays, I hope you know that. 

Being a negative or positive display does not increase or decrease the quality and/or value of the watch.

This uses the premium STN display that all the gmwb squares have. It's the best display you can get on a G-Shock. 

You can arguably make the point that it's not MIP, which is a fantastic negative display, but these squares do not incorporate that tech. They've only just begun using MIP, and it's mostly for the fitness type G-Shocks, not anything resembling a traditional Square.


----------



## babyivan

Artie Lange said:


> Wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, the silver one...to match the silver!
> 
> This one makes even _more _sense to use a negative display than the other 4.


There is no silver titanium Square


----------



## babyivan

Hexanaut said:


> F
> 
> With DLC you cant see through it ..likely they just polished this front face. DLC is only a few microns think but def not a see though coating.


The TB is full DLC on the bezel, and it has shiny bits on it as well. Unless Casio is full on liying, I believe that they are able to create polished DLC bits.


----------



## wrsmith

babyivan said:


> The TB is full DLC on the bezel, and it has shiny bits on it as well. Unless Casio is full on liying, I believe that they are able to create polished DLC bits.


With the TB I assume they create a mixture of blasted finish and polished surfaces before the DLC coating is applied. DLC is very thin so when you apply it, you get whatever surface finish was already there.


----------



## g-addict

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> no concern or issue here, its your site, you can call it whatever you like, im just saying call it what it is. if you think your readers are having problems understanding the basics maybe thats a topic for a future article?


It seems like all your criticism is a reaction to my response to Time4Play rather than the actual paragraph we were talking about.

"you can call it whatever you like, im just saying call it what it is."

Umm okay, I guess that makes sense.

Sorry if saying "I try to write for a general audience and not just G-Shock experts..." offended and triggered you. That doesn't mean I don't take experts and WUS members into consideration. I always do. It doesn't mean that I look down on my readers or think that they don't understand the basics or can't figure it out by the context. It just means that I am trying to provide clarity and be inclusive, not exclusive.

You don't need to turn everything I say into something negative that needs correcting. I say I am trying to provide clarity, you say I am "dumbing it down" and will confuse people. I say I am using two terms to describe two areas of a part because it is a unique circumstance involving two different surface treatments, you say "you should at least know the right terminology." I say I want all my readers to know what area of a part I am talking about, you say I think they are "having problems understanding the basics."

But yeah it's just a forum where we can shoot from the hip, so enjoy your soapbox.


----------



## g-addict

double post


----------



## entropy96

blackeye said:


> i’m personally not upset at the IP. if you intend on wearing the watch daily i think the bezel IP looking a bit scuffed will add character to the watch. kind of like those battle worn mecha
> 
> if you are a collector then you probably won’t wear it that much anyway so just be careful and use a $50 gw5600 as a beater


Agreed on both points.

The Black IP on the front bezel getting scratched up due to constant wear will look awesome. I just hope it's the same light-colored DLC coating underneath that IP.

Most collectors don't wear limited edition G-Shocks. I personally know someone who collects the really rare pieces like the MR-G2000 Bruce Lee, Mastermind GWF-1000 Frogman (both versions), Murakami Frogman, MR-G Full Ti Frogman, Porter 5000, etc. He's never worn any of them -- All of the watches are untouched since the day he bought them. He wears a basic DW-5600E as a daily beater.


----------



## Darkchild

entropy96 said:


> Agreed on both points.
> 
> The Black IP on the front bezel getting scratched up due to constant wear will look awesome. I just hope it's the same light-colored DLC coating underneath that IP.
> 
> Most collectors don't wear limited edition G-Shocks. I personally know someone who collects the really rare pieces like the MR-G2000 Bruce Lee, Mastermind GWF-1000 Frogman (both versions), Murakami Frogman, MR-G Full Ti Frogman, Porter 5000, etc. He's never worn any of them -- All of the watches are untouched since the day he bought them. He wears a basic DW-5600E as a daily beater.


Whilst I understand the rationale, and it is ultimately his money to do as he pleases, I find it a bit of a shame. I have a few squares myself and there's a certain appreciation you can only get from wearing the watch itself and watching (excuse the pun) it age over time.


----------



## entropy96

Darkchild said:


> Whilst I understand the rationale, and it is ultimately his money to do as he pleases, I find it a bit of a shame. I have a few squares myself and there's a certain appreciation you can only get from wearing the watch itself and watching (excuse the pun) it age over time.


I did warn him though that the resin on some of his collection, like the Murakami and Mastermind Frogmans, will soon rot as it ages. 

But he insisted that it won't be his problem since it will be the new owner's problem. He's just looking to sell the pieces for the prices he want.


----------



## babyivan

g-addict said:


> It seems like all your criticism is a reaction to my response to Time4Play rather than the actual paragraph we were talking about.
> 
> "you can call it whatever you like, im just saying call it what it is."
> 
> Umm okay, I guess that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry if saying "I try to write for a general audience and not just G-Shock experts..." offended and triggered you. That doesn't mean I don't take experts and WUS members into consideration. I always do. It doesn't mean that I look down on my readers or think that they don't understand the basics or can't figure it out by the context. It just means that I am trying to provide clarity and be inclusive, not exclusive.
> 
> You don't need to turn everything I say into something negative that needs correcting. I say I am trying to provide clarity, you say I am "dumbing it down" and will confuse people. I say I am using two terms to describe two areas of a part because it is a unique circumstance involving two different surface treatments, you say "you should at least know the right terminology." I say I want all my readers to know what area of a part I am talking about, you say I think they are "having problems understanding the basics."
> 
> But yeah it's just a forum where we can shoot from the hip, so enjoy your soapbox.


This is not the first time you and Tetsu had a back and forth.... Everyone is so _passionate_ about G-Shocks


----------



## Orange_GT3

babyivan said:


> This is not the first time you and Tetsu had a back and forth.... Everyone is so _passionate_ about G-Shocks


----------



## babyivan

entropy96 said:


> Agreed on both points.
> 
> The Black IP on the front bezel getting scratched up due to constant wear will look awesome. I just hope it's the same light-colored DLC coating underneath that IP.
> 
> Most collectors don't wear limited edition G-Shocks. I personally know someone who collects the really rare pieces like the MR-G2000 Bruce Lee, Mastermind GWF-1000 Frogman (both versions), Murakami Frogman, MR-G Full Ti Frogman, Porter 5000, etc. He's never worn any of them -- All of the watches are untouched since the day he bought them. He wears a basic DW-5600E as a daily beater.


You got to wear them _some _ of the time... Daughter's wedding maybe?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Darkchild said:


> Whilst I understand the rationale, and it is ultimately his money to do as he pleases, I find it a bit of a shame. I have a few squares myself and there's a certain appreciation you can only get from wearing the watch itself and watching (excuse the pun) it age over time.


Agreed. I wouldn't enjoy getting LE g-shocks and then never wearing them. That just would not work for me. The joy for me comes in wearing them, not in thinking how much money I'll make on sales all while they sit inside their boxes, untouched.

I've worn every G I've ever owned, including limited ones like the Porter and a Ti Frog. If they are that limited, often you can get more money than you paid for them even if they are used if/when you sell - so IMO, that's a win-win.


----------



## g-addict

GMWB5000TVA1 is on G-Shock U.S. now. Shows "Out of Stock" but I don't think it has gone on sale yet.

"Like the very first G-SHOCK, the GMWB5000TVA uses a robust screw-lock back case that ensures a tight seal. The bevels are mirror-finished and *the entire watch is coated in diamond-like carbon (DLC)* to enhance abrasion resistance."









GMWB5000 Series Digital Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO


G-SHOCK’s premium Full Metal Series, the GMWB5000GD-4. This latest model is designed with a tough yet fashionable exterior, and marks the first ever model in the G-SHOCK full-metal line-up to feature a rose gold ion plated finish.




www.gshock.com


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> as opposed to a negative display like every other basic and non basic square? 😂
> 
> theres also such thing as too much black, having a stark contrast for the digits separates them from the rest of the busyness
> 
> View attachment 16166327
> 
> View attachment 16166328


I like positive displays because of the legibility but honestly this one looks much much better with the neg display. Much more stealthy.


----------



## blackeye

g-addict said:


> GMWB5000TVA1 is on G-Shock U.S. now. Shows "Out of Stock" but I don't think it has gone on sale yet.
> 
> "Like the very first G-SHOCK, the GMWB5000TVA uses a robust screw-lock back case that ensures a tight seal. The bevels are mirror-finished and *the entire watch is coated in diamond-like carbon (DLC)* to enhance abrasion resistance."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMWB5000 Series Digital Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK’s premium Full Metal Series, the GMWB5000GD-4. This latest model is designed with a tough yet fashionable exterior, and marks the first ever model in the G-SHOCK full-metal line-up to feature a rose gold ion plated finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


Excellent I hope it has IP somewhere on the case so I can use the watch for 5 years and then demand a free titanium watch from casio on the premise of false advertising


----------



## blackeye

Chevy Suburban said:


> I like positive displays because of the legibility but honestly this one looks much much better with the neg display. Much more stealthy.


Should be a simple mod if one was really serious about going that direction


----------



## Chevy Suburban

blackeye said:


> Should be a simple mod if one was really serious about going that direction


Well yes, you could easily swap out the negative module from a regular b5000, but it certainly won't be me doing this mod because I am already invested in 1 Ti square and that is really all I want to spend on that specific model right now.


----------



## blackeye

Chevy Suburban said:


> Well yes, you could easily swap out the negative module from a regular b5000, but it certainly won't be me doing this mod because I am already invested in 1 Ti square and that is really all I want to spend on that specific model right now.


Just an idea. The module won't be an exact match either. I personally prefer the positive display anyway


----------



## Time4Playnow

g-addict said:


> GMWB5000TVA1 is on G-Shock U.S. now. Shows "Out of Stock" but I don't think it has gone on sale yet.
> 
> "Like the very first G-SHOCK, the GMWB5000TVA uses a robust screw-lock back case that ensures a tight seal. The bevels are mirror-finished and *the entire watch is coated in diamond-like carbon (DLC)* to enhance abrasion resistance."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMWB5000 Series Digital Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> G-SHOCK’s premium Full Metal Series, the GMWB5000GD-4. This latest model is designed with a tough yet fashionable exterior, and marks the first ever model in the G-SHOCK full-metal line-up to feature a rose gold ion plated finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


Just something I'd like to point out after noticing this: the above description is also found on the page for the PB, and we can be pretty sure that the PB is not DLC coated everywhere, for $600. (so, we can assume this statement above for the TVA essentially carries no weight) I suspect someone at Casio is doing a copy and paste of text from another listing. 

* To be clear - I think the TVA is DLC-coated everywhere. But I don't think that ref'd statement proves anything one way or the other.

The pic below was taken from the Tokyo Twilight model's page at gshock.com:


----------



## Chevy Suburban

blackeye said:


> Just an idea. The module won't be an exact match either. I personally prefer the positive display anyway


au contraire mon friend, the modules between the stainless steel squares and the Ti squares are identical, you should be able to swap them out no problem or get a jeweller to do it for you.


----------



## g-addict

Time4Playnow said:


> Just something I'd like to point out after noticing this: the above description is also found on the page for the PB, and we can be pretty sure that the PB is not DLC coated everywhere, for $600. (so, we can assume this statement above for the TVA essentially carries no weight) I suspect someone at Casio is doing a copy and paste of text from another listing.
> 
> * To be clear - I think the TVA is DLC-coated everywhere. But I don't think that ref'd statement proves anything one way or the other.
> 
> The pic below was taken from the Tokyo Twilight model's page at gshock.com:


Good catch. Yeah the U.S. site has been known to have errors at times (usually the result of copying and pasting inappropriately like you said).


----------



## Pankrates

g-addict said:


> It seems like all your criticism is a reaction to my response to Time4Play rather than the actual paragraph we were talking about.
> 
> "you can call it whatever you like, im just saying call it what it is."
> 
> Umm okay, I guess that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry if saying "I try to write for a general audience and not just G-Shock experts..." offended and triggered you. That doesn't mean I don't take experts and WUS members into consideration. I always do. It doesn't mean that I look down on my readers or think that they don't understand the basics or can't figure it out by the context. It just means that I am trying to provide clarity and be inclusive, not exclusive.
> 
> You don't need to turn everything I say into something negative that needs correcting. I say I am trying to provide clarity, you say I am "dumbing it down" and will confuse people. I say I am using two terms to describe two areas of a part because it is a unique circumstance involving two different surface treatments, you say "you should at least know the right terminology." I say I want all my readers to know what area of a part I am talking about, you say I think they are "having problems understanding the basics."
> 
> But yeah it's just a forum where we can shoot from the hip, so enjoy your soapbox.


By the way and unrelated to this discussion, let me give you some well-deserved praise. Before I got to hear about WUS, your site was my main sources of information on new Casio releases.

Also, because your posts are always so organized, well-written and full of pictures, I am very appreciative of your work and in my mind, the release announcement is when you post it.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Pankrates said:


> By the way and unrelated to this discussion, let me give you some well-deserved praise. Before I got to hear about WUS, your site was my main sources of information on new Casio releases.
> 
> Also, because your posts are always so organized, well-written and full of pictures, I am very appreciative of your work and in my mind, the release announcement is when you post it.


Care to share the link??


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> Care to share the link??


I believe he's talking about G-Central.






G-Central G-Shock Fan Site


NEW: G-Shock Specifications Catalog




www.g-central.com


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> I believe he's talking about G-Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Central G-Shock Fan Site
> 
> 
> NEW: G-Shock Specifications Catalog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


Really??



g-addict said:


> Good catch. Yeah the U.S. site has been known to have errors at times (usually the result of copying and pasting inappropriately like you said).


So G-central is your site? I had no idea. I've used that site a LOT and it's a great source of information on g-shocks. In fact it's my go-to source for info on upcoming or recent releases. Or for research on g-shocks in general. I especially like the "All Models" articles you've done. For ex (for those who don't know), searching on "GW-9400 All Models" at G-central gives you an article listing all versions of the GW-9400 that have been released - extremely informative and useful, and I've used that type of search many times. Really an outstanding site!!    
👏👏👏


----------



## JaredNish

I would sell 3 of my 4 b5ks for this guy. Would be the way I would want my first Ti. I thought I was good for the full metal models. Son of a bi$!h.


----------



## g-addict

Time4Playnow said:


> Really??
> 
> 
> 
> So G-central is your site? I had no idea. I've used that site a LOT and it's a great source of information on g-shocks. In fact it's my go-to source for info on upcoming or recent releases. Or for research on g-shocks in general. I especially like the "All Models" articles you've done. For ex (for those who don't know), searching on "GW-9400 All Models" at G-central gives you an article listing all versions of the GW-9400 that have been released - extremely informative and useful, and I've used that type of search many times. Really an outstanding site!!
> 👏👏👏


Yes, thank you! It's really nice to hear that.


----------



## kubr1ck

g-addict said:


> Yes, thank you! It's really nice to hear that.


Yeah, it's a great site man. You should change your username to "G-of-g-central" so people recognize you.  You'll get a lot of props.


----------



## Pankrates

Time4Playnow said:


> Really??
> 
> 
> 
> So G-central is your site? I had no idea. I've used that site a LOT and it's a great source of information on g-shocks. In fact it's my go-to source for info on upcoming or recent releases. Or for research on g-shocks in general. I especially like the "All Models" articles you've done. For ex (for those who don't know), searching on "GW-9400 All Models" at G-central gives you an article listing all versions of the GW-9400 that have been released - extremely informative and useful, and I've used that type of search many times. Really an outstanding site!!
> 👏👏👏


Indeed, the "search all models is great"
Now, I know all numbers/colors of Casio watches and all the models/numbering of some series thanks to these "all models" articles. They end up being a very nice visual database.

@g-addict


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

g-addict said:


> It seems like all your criticism is a reaction to my response to Time4Play rather than the actual paragraph we were talking about.
> 
> "you can call it whatever you like, im just saying call it what it is."
> 
> Umm okay, I guess that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry if saying "I try to write for a general audience and not just G-Shock experts..." offended and triggered you. That doesn't mean I don't take experts and WUS members into consideration. I always do. It doesn't mean that I look down on my readers or think that they don't understand the basics or can't figure it out by the context. It just means that I am trying to provide clarity and be inclusive, not exclusive.
> 
> You don't need to turn everything I say into something negative that needs correcting. I say I am trying to provide clarity, you say I am "dumbing it down" and will confuse people. I say I am using two terms to describe two areas of a part because it is a unique circumstance involving two different surface treatments, you say "you should at least know the right terminology." I say I want all my readers to know what area of a part I am talking about, you say I think they are "having problems understanding the basics."
> 
> But yeah it's just a forum where we can shoot from the hip, so enjoy your soapbox.


lol seems like the only one thats offended or triggered and wants an argument is you. i wasnt the only person to say your wording is confusing but youve some how conjured it into feeling like its a personal attack. lets not forget you were the one that wanted to throw in the towel several times cos things werent going your way 😏

you can shuffle, apply and interpret my quotes anyway you like but my original comment still stands, it would be far easier to understand "case" and "bezel" as two separate things and something like "polished bezel surround" as the part of the bezel in question instead of using "case" in several variations with different meanings referring to different (or the same??) part.
its nothing to do with exclusion when youre using the correct terms, and youre not including everyone by rewriting the meaning of terms then trying to explain them, so take it however you like, me being offended (lols), some casual "expert" advice or a reason to take your bat and ball and go home 🤷‍♂️ all fine with me  👍


----------



## Scott.

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> lol seems like the only one thats offended or triggered and wants an argument is you. i wasnt the only person to say your wording is confusing but youve some how conjured it into feeling like its a personal attack. lets not forget you were the one that wanted to throw in the towel several times cos things werent going your way
> 
> you can shuffle, apply and interpret my quotes anyway you like but my original comment still stands, it would be far easier to understand "case" and "bezel" as two separate things and something like "polished bezel surround" as the part of the bezel in question instead of using "case" in several variations with different meanings referring to different (or the same??) part.
> its nothing to do with exclusion when youre using the correct terms, and youre not including everyone by rewriting the meaning of terms then trying to explain them, so take it however you like, me being offended (lols), some casual "expert" advice or a reason to take your bat and ball and go home  all fine with me


Your obsession with always having to be “right” on what is a discussion forum cracks me up!

How about we look specifically at definition and general watchmaking convention since, well, watches were first made, calling the entire case outer cover (be it resin or metal) is pretty much only a G-Shock thing.

I’m sure you know that a watch bezel is generally defined as the circular ring that holds the crystal/glass in place?

So in that sense, it’s a bit of a stretch to call the entire outer protective resin part(s) that provides form, decoration and protection to the inner (or perhaps more correctly “mid case” a “bezel”

I do accept that convention dictates that’s what they are know as. Doesn’t change the fact that technically it’s wrong.

It’s really an outer case or casing(s) depending on the model.

And here’s a question for you. How would you define the “bezel” on the analogue frogman?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

g-addict said:


> Yes, thank you! It's really nice to hear that.


Agree. I use it all the time. I really appreciate it.


----------



## g-addict

never mind


----------



## g-addict

I want to thank everyone for all the compliments. It is rare that I get compliments in emails or comments. It happens, but not a lot. So it is greatly appreciated. Obviously I can measure the site's success by its traffic, but there isn't much of that human interaction and feedback like a YouTube channel or Instagram gets. So it means a lot to me. And apologies for my frequent testiness here.


----------



## Orange_GT3

g-addict said:


> I want to thank everyone for all the compliments. It is rare that I get compliments in emails or comments. It happens, but not a lot. So it is greatly appreciated. Obviously I can measure the site's success by its traffic, but there isn't much of that human interaction and feedback like a YouTube channel or Instagram gets. So it means a lot to me. And apologies for my frequent testiness here.


You're on my RSS feed .


----------



## babyivan

g-addict said:


> I want to thank everyone for all the compliments. It is rare that I get compliments in emails or comments. It happens, but not a lot. So it is greatly appreciated. Obviously I can measure the site's success by its traffic, but there isn't much of that human interaction and feedback like a YouTube channel or Instagram gets. So it means a lot to me. And apologies for my frequent testiness here.


My go-to whenever I'm doing research on G-Shocks!


----------



## Chevy Suburban

g-addict said:


> I want to thank everyone for all the compliments. It is rare that I get compliments in emails or comments. It happens, but not a lot. So it is greatly appreciated. Obviously I can measure the site's success by its traffic, but there isn't much of that human interaction and feedback like a YouTube channel or Instagram gets. So it means a lot to me. And apologies for my frequent testiness here.


Are you kidding me? G central is literally the best thing ever since sliced bread. Always keeps me up to date with new releases and exicting rumors.


----------



## babyivan

G-Shock Full Metal Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1


A Sci-Fi Tribute to the Mighty Full Metal G The mighty GMWB5000 'Full Metal' G-Shock inherits a brand new identity wrapped in an all-new ultralight titanium exoskeleton, dubbed "Virtual Armor" after taking inspiration from the virtual heroes of the Japanese game world like Metal Gear Solid...




topperjewelers.com


----------



## mongkorn

g-addict said:


> I want to thank everyone for all the compliments. It is rare that I get compliments in emails or comments. It happens, but not a lot. So it is greatly appreciated. Obviously I can measure the site's success by its traffic, but there isn't much of that human interaction and feedback like a YouTube channel or Instagram gets. So it means a lot to me. And apologies for my frequent testiness here.


+1000 G central👍👍


----------



## entropy96

g-addict said:


> Yes, thank you! It's really nice to hear that.


Wow 😲 Mr. G-Central himself was a member of WUS all along. No wonder all his information in the site are spot-on and accurate and reliable👍

I think you should change your name to G-Central so that new G-Enthusiasts can easily recognize you 😅 Thank you for making a wonderful site. I have spent countless hours researching and reading your site. Lots of helpful articles. The Top 10 lists are especially helpful for newbies.


----------



## Darkchild

babyivan said:


> G-Shock Full Metal Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1
> 
> 
> A Sci-Fi Tribute to the Mighty Full Metal G The mighty GMWB5000 'Full Metal' G-Shock inherits a brand new identity wrapped in an all-new ultralight titanium exoskeleton, dubbed "Virtual Armor" after taking inspiration from the virtual heroes of the Japanese game world like Metal Gear Solid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topperjewelers.com


Anyone notice the weird DLC plaque / sticker in the side profile picture? From other angles it seems to be embossed into the case.


----------



## babyivan

Darkchild said:


> Anyone notice the weird DLC plaque / sticker in the side profile picture? From other angles it seems to be embossed into the case.


Everything on the case is laser etched into the metal, same process as the tron Square (except this one is DLC coated on top).


----------



## Darkchild

g-addict said:


> I want to thank everyone for all the compliments. It is rare that I get compliments in emails or comments. It happens, but not a lot. So it is greatly appreciated. Obviously I can measure the site's success by its traffic, but there isn't much of that human interaction and feedback like a YouTube channel or Instagram gets. So it means a lot to me. And apologies for my frequent testiness here.


Can only echo what others have said. Excellent site and great work.

P.S. You and @wrsmith should have lunch….just saying.


----------



## Darkchild

babyivan said:


> Everything on the case is laser etched into the metal, same process as the tron Square (except this one is DLC coated on top).


This doesn’t appear to be. It looks embossed and is the same hue as the rest of the case in contrast to…well the contrast of the text - which does look the same as the Tron


----------



## babyivan

Darkchild said:


> This doesn’t appear to be. It looks embossed and is the same hue as the rest of the case in contrast to…well the contrast of the text - which does look the same as the Tron


I highly doubt it would be a different process than the rest of the watch. We will definitively know soon enough, though.


----------



## g-addict

entropy96 said:


> Wow 😲 Mr. G-Central himself was a member of WUS all along. No wonder all his information in the site are spot-on and accurate and reliable👍
> 
> I think you should change your name to G-Central so that new G-Enthusiasts can easily recognize you 😅 Thank you for making a wonderful site. I have spent countless hours researching and reading your site. Lots of helpful articles. The Top 10 lists are especially helpful for newbies.


I have actually thought about using a new username so people won't know I'm from G-Central anymore. But yeah I might do that. It might make it easier to restrain myself from getting into petty arguments.


----------



## Ottovonn

Dang. I missed a lot of drama (busy with work LOL) but I saw your link from Toppers Babyivan. I plopped down a pre-order. Lazy hunting on my part, but thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

entropy96 said:


> Wow 😲 Mr. G-Central himself was a member of WUS all along. No wonder all his information in the site are spot-on and accurate and reliable👍
> 
> *I think you should change your name to G-Central so that new G-Enthusiasts can easily recognize you *😅 Thank you for making a wonderful site. I have spent countless hours researching and reading your site. Lots of helpful articles. The Top 10 lists are especially helpful for newbies.


Probably not a good idea unless he wants dozens of PMs a day asking if he knows about this or that and onwards haha


----------



## A.G.

Darkchild said:


> Anyone notice the weird DLC plaque / sticker in the side profile picture? From other angles it seems to be embossed into the case.


I believe the side of the case where it has the DLC wording is polished similar to the bezel. Depending on the angle of the light it looks different.


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> Dang. I missed a lot of drama (busy with work LOL) but I saw your link from Toppers Babyivan. I plopped down a pre-order. Lazy hunting on my part, but thank you for sharing with us.


No worries!


----------



## g-addict

A.G. said:


> I believe the side of the case where it has the DLC wording is polished similar to the bezel. Depending on the angle of the light it looks different.


Dude, "case" is not the preferred nomenclature. "Bezel," please.

(just joking!)


----------



## Ferretnose

Must add my appreciation to g-addict for all his work with G-Central. I visit almost every day, much to the distress of my wallet. 😄


----------



## GregoryD

G-Shock Full Metal Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1


A Sci-Fi Tribute to the Mighty Full Metal G The mighty GMWB5000 'Full Metal' G-Shock inherits a brand new identity wrapped in an all-new ultralight titanium exoskeleton, dubbed "Virtual Armor" after taking inspiration from the virtual heroes of the Japanese game world like Metal Gear Solid...




topperjewelers.com





I'm trying to resist placing a pre-order with Topper. I gather from the previous conversation that the price is somewhat justified by the full DLC, sapphire, and more advanced module? This would be the most I've ever spent on a G-Shock, so I'm mostly trying to rationalize this to myself...


----------



## g-addict

GregoryD said:


> G-Shock Full Metal Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1
> 
> 
> A Sci-Fi Tribute to the Mighty Full Metal G The mighty GMWB5000 'Full Metal' G-Shock inherits a brand new identity wrapped in an all-new ultralight titanium exoskeleton, dubbed "Virtual Armor" after taking inspiration from the virtual heroes of the Japanese game world like Metal Gear Solid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topperjewelers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to resist placing a pre-order with Topper. I gather from the previous conversation that the price is somewhat justified by the full DLC, sapphire, and more advanced module? This would be the most I've ever spent on a G-Shock, so I'm mostly trying to rationalize this to myself...


Also the titanium build. It's a lot lighter than the usual GMWs that are stainless steel. And the design is just very unique from other GMW models, and I can't think of another watch like it. I think the price is justified because it's a limited edition and once it's sold out, you won't be able to get it for that price. But it might not sell out right away. I don't really know. I thought the GMW-B5000TB was going to sell out quickly, but it didn't. We don't know how many were made, so it's hard to say what will happen. For what it's worth, the last time I checked, the article for the TVA on G-Central had 50% more views than the GWG-2000 article. Sorry, don't mean to hype you into buying it, but if you are planning to buy it, you might as well pre-order. Will you regret it if you wait and it sells out? This might be one of those releases where western countries don't get a very large supply of it, or it could be one that doesn't sell out right very quickly, but it probably will sell out eventually. If you're looking for value then you might want to consider something else. With a watch like this, you're not just paying for the watch, but also for the privilege of being one of the few people to own it.


----------



## Ottovonn

GregoryD said:


> G-Shock Full Metal Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1
> 
> 
> A Sci-Fi Tribute to the Mighty Full Metal G The mighty GMWB5000 'Full Metal' G-Shock inherits a brand new identity wrapped in an all-new ultralight titanium exoskeleton, dubbed "Virtual Armor" after taking inspiration from the virtual heroes of the Japanese game world like Metal Gear Solid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topperjewelers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to resist placing a pre-order with Topper. I gather from the previous conversation that the price is somewhat justified by the full DLC, sapphire, and more advanced module? This would be the most I've ever spent on a G-Shock, so I'm mostly trying to rationalize this to myself...


I thought about for a few minutes but then figured I'd kick myself later for not jumping on it. Big fan of the classic square and its mecha theme resonates with me. The design is also slightly more unique than previous full metals. There are visible holes in the bracelet, for example.


----------



## Pankrates

Darkchild said:


> Can only echo what others have said. Excellent site and great work.
> 
> P.S. You and @wrsmith should have lunch….just saying.


I wholeheartedly support the lunch idea. This could even be a monthly thing.


----------



## Xerxes300

it's up on the US Site for $1650.00


----------



## PhishWatcher

Reserved at Topper! Thanks for the tip. 

Because of the unique machining on this watch, I don't think it will be very limited. It costs a lot of money to adjust or change the equipment to make the design elements this watch has. For that reason alone I can't see Casio limiting the supply. Only time will tell!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottovonn said:


> I thought about for a few minutes but then figured I'd kick myself later for not jumping on it. Big fan of the classic square and its mecha theme resonates with me. *The design is also slightly more unique than previous full metals. There are visible holes in the bracelet, for example.*


Yup, its biggest plus. Honestly, it really isn'tfor me, but I do think it is an extremely interesting and significant move in the metal square trajectory since it's the first time they have really altered the design beyond materials, platings, and etchings, and I am very curious about the future.


----------



## chesterworks

That's a lot of text on the watch...

I'm still holding out for an all-metal GMW-5610. Lug to lug of 49mm is just too big for me. May just buy one of the new blue-border 5610s when they come out and slap an Ali Express metal bracelet/bezel on it instead.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

I don't suppose Topper is offering discounts on this one haha


----------



## entropy96

g-addict said:


> Also the titanium build. It's a lot lighter than the usual GMWs that are stainless steel. And the design is just very unique from other GMW models, and I can't think of another watch like it. I think the price is justified because it's a limited edition and once it's sold out, you won't be able to get it for that price. But it might not sell out right away. I don't really know. I thought the GMW-B5000TB was going to sell out quickly, but it didn't. We don't know how many were made, so it's hard to say what will happen. For what it's worth, the last time I checked, the article for the TVA on G-Central had 50% more views than the GWG-2000 article. Sorry, don't mean to hype you into buying it, but if you are planning to buy it, you might as well pre-order. Will you regret it if you wait and it sells out? This might be one of those releases where western countries don't get a very large supply of it, or it could be one that doesn't sell out right very quickly, but it probably will sell out eventually. If you're looking for value then you might want to consider something else. With a watch like this, you're not just paying for the watch, but also for the privilege of being one of the few people to own it.


Passive enabler 😂


----------



## entropy96

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yup, its biggest plus. Honestly, it really isn'tfor me, but I do think it is an extremely interesting and significant move in the metal square trajectory since it's the first time they have really altered the design beyond materials, platings, and etchings, and I am very curious about the future.


There's rumor that Casio is gonna make Full Ceramic and Full Sapphire squares someday. Read it somewhere. Maybe after they unveil the prototypes.


----------



## g-addict

entropy96 said:


> Passive enabler 😂


That's sort of my job.


----------



## spiltmilk

entropy96 said:


> There's rumor that Casio is gonna make Full Ceramic and Full Sapphire squares someday. Read it somewhere. Maybe after they unveil the prototypes.


Hopefully not too soon. I'd go broke. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

entropy96 said:


> There's rumor that Casio is gonna make Full Ceramic and Full Sapphire squares someday. Read it somewhere. Maybe after they unveil the prototypes.


I've heard ceramic is more brittle as a material and prone to shattering. How would a ceramic G-Shock retain shock resistance?


----------



## James142

babyivan said:


> G-Shock Full Metal Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1
> 
> 
> A Sci-Fi Tribute to the Mighty Full Metal G The mighty GMWB5000 'Full Metal' G-Shock inherits a brand new identity wrapped in an all-new ultralight titanium exoskeleton, dubbed "Virtual Armor" after taking inspiration from the virtual heroes of the Japanese game world like Metal Gear Solid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topperjewelers.com


Thanks for the tip! Trigger is pulled. Couldn't resist haha


----------



## babyivan

James142 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Trigger is pulled. Couldn't resist haha


Now I'm becoming an enabler 

Well, if the wife comes after you, feel free to lay the blame on my shoulders


----------



## babyivan

For you guys out there; you can't go wrong with Topper, they don't hit you with tax if you're out of state (CA). And they do free 2-day priority UPS shipping. 

You can't go wrong with them, one of the best ADs I've ever had the pleasure of dealing with! 

And no, they don't pay me, or offer me any discounts... I wish


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> For you guys out there, you can't go wrong with Topper, they don't hit you with tax if you're out of state (CA). And they do free 2-day priority UPS shipping.
> 
> You can't go wrong with them, one of the best ADs I've ever had the pleasure of dealing with!
> 
> And no, they don't pay me, or offer me any discounts... I wish


When you linked Topper, I did not hesitate. I bought my Camo TI Square from them if I recall correctly. Smooth sale, so I had no qualms about sourcing the TVA out of state.


----------



## James142

babyivan said:


> For you guys out there; you can't go wrong with Topper ...


Agreed. They have been excellent to deal with, IMO 👍


----------



## James142

Guess I'll just have to play Metal Gear Solid V again while I wait 🤖😝


----------



## A.G.

GregoryD said:


> G-Shock Full Metal Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1
> 
> 
> A Sci-Fi Tribute to the Mighty Full Metal G The mighty GMWB5000 'Full Metal' G-Shock inherits a brand new identity wrapped in an all-new ultralight titanium exoskeleton, dubbed "Virtual Armor" after taking inspiration from the virtual heroes of the Japanese game world like Metal Gear Solid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topperjewelers.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to resist placing a pre-order with Topper. I gather from the previous conversation that the price is somewhat justified by the full DLC, sapphire, and more advanced module? This would be the most I've ever spent on a G-Shock, so I'm mostly trying to rationalize this to myself...


It has the same module as the steel $500 GMW-B5000 and almost identical as the resin $150 GW-B5600. The only difference between the two modules being the TN display. The only difference from the steel model is titanium, sapphire, DLC, and the design.


----------



## g-addict

never mind, I'll make a new thread


----------



## CasioExplorer

Didn't change my mind: I'll save my money for a S6000 or maybe another MR-G if their next model is as good as Kachi Iro.

Impatient to see the reviews from members of F17 though, probably the most exciting square to date IMO 👍👍👍


----------



## Ottovonn

James142 said:


> Guess I'll just have to play Metal Gear Solid V again while I wait 🤖😝
> 
> View attachment 16178861
> 
> 
> View attachment 16178862


Always loved the mech designs in MGS. Metal Gear Rex from Metal Gear Solid 1 is still my favorite Metal Gear design. As the series progressed, the mechs became more organic and animal-like in nature. By MGS4, the mechs were sounding like cows lol (Making moo noises)


----------



## A.G.

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I don't suppose Topper is offering discounts on this one haha


I don't see why not. I got a discount from my AD. I always buy my G-Shock watches at discounted prices except for one that was only available in the US through G-Shock and they only had a few left.


----------



## PhishWatcher

Looks like Topper's reservations are already full for this watch.


----------



## Ottovonn

PhishWatcher said:


> Looks like Topper's reservations are already full for this watch.


That's why I didn't take to long to jump on it. Sorry to hear it's full. I'm sure other ADs will have models trickle down to them.


----------



## Xerxes300

i'll wait for reviews, more specifically if desk diving damages the links. i'm DLCs worst nightmare.


----------



## babyivan

PhishWatcher said:


> Looks like Topper's reservations are already full for this watch.


Wow, that was fast!

Not surprised though. I don't care what (some) people say, I think it's appropriately priced.

No regrets here


----------



## CasioExplorer

babyivan said:


> Wow, that was fast!
> 
> Not surprised though. I don't care what (some) people say, I think it's appropriately priced.
> 
> No regrets here


Value is relative, margins are not 😉
I'd be interested to know the COGS on that watch. Not saying that they would be particularly high or low. Just curious.


----------



## chimin

g-addict said:


> Yes, thank you! It's really nice to hear that.


What a revelation! So much respect to you. My delightful jaunts to f17 are typically preceded by enlightening visits to g-central. Just brilliant, thank you.


----------



## entropy96

Ottovonn said:


> Always loved the mech designs in MGS. Metal Gear Rex from Metal Gear Solid 1 is still my favorite Metal Gear design. As the series progressed, the mechs became more organic and animal-like in nature. By MGS4, the mechs were sounding like cows lol (Making moo noises)


Not gonna lie, the mecha in the promotional art for this TVA sorta reminds me of Raiden.


----------



## A.G.

Xerxes300 said:


> i'll wait for reviews, more specifically if desk diving damages the links. i'm DLCs worst nightmare.


I assume the coating is similar to the one on the TB version. The bracelet on my version is almost immaculate. All the damage goes on the polished bezel which has tiny scratches and dents. I assume the TVA will be similar.


----------



## Pankrates

CasioExplorer said:


> Didn't change my mind: I'll save my money for a S6000 or maybe another MR-G if their next model is as good as Kachi Iro.
> 
> Impatient to see the reviews from members of F17 though, probably the most exciting square to date IMO 👍👍👍


I have the 5000TB and I love it but honestly I find it too small for my wrist so I don't wear it that often. The TVA would be the perfect pair to stand side by side to the TB....but for that kind of money, I'd rather enjoy the pictures of the F17 members I'm so eagerly awaiting to see and save the money for some unreleased watch or maybe for the GWF-D ICERC which I deeply regret that I didn't buy it.


----------



## complexcarbs

g-addict said:


> Yes, thank you! It's really nice to hear that.


Huge fan myself.


----------



## aparezco

I was ready to pull the trigger at 12AM EST and the watch literally became sold out, it did not transition to for sale even... Great!


----------



## g-addict

aparezco said:


> I was ready to pull the trigger at 12AM EST and the watch literally became sold out, it did not transition to for sale even... Great!


I would keep trying later, because it was also showing "out of stock" before the pre-order day, and I don't think it went on sale yet. I think the last pre-order started around 9-10am eastern, but it could start earlier or later.








Men's Digital Watches - Tough, Water Resistant Digital Watches | G-SHOCK | CASIO


Shop the best digital watches for Men and Women by G-SHOCK. These tough yet stylish watches allow for superior functionality that can be used on any occasion.




www.gshock.com


----------



## aparezco

g-addict said:


> I would keep trying later, because it was also showing "out of stock" before the pre-order day, and I don't think it went on sale yet. I think the last pre-order started around 9-10am eastern, but it could start earlier or later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Men's Digital Watches - Tough, Water Resistant Digital Watches | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Shop the best digital watches for Men and Women by G-SHOCK. These tough yet stylish watches allow for superior functionality that can be used on any occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


I will be for sure looking until tomorrow late in the day... I hope I can connect!


----------



## GaryK30

Worn & Wound has posted an article about the TVA.









G-Shock goes sci-fi with titanium GMW-B5000TVA


G-Shock nails the sci-fi vibes with new titanium GMW-B5000TVA full metal watch available this fall, more inside.




wornandwound.com


----------



## g-addict

GaryK30 said:


> Worn & Wound has posted an article about the TVA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock goes sci-fi with titanium GMW-B5000TVA
> 
> 
> G-Shock nails the sci-fi vibes with new titanium GMW-B5000TVA full metal watch available this fall, more inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wornandwound.com


Oh no, another improper use of "case." What a travesty! (Just joking. Sorry, I am really trying to stop.)

"Throughout the watch’s case and bracelet, G-Shock has laser etched model numbers and wording marks... and the words “Diamond Like Carbon Coating” have been lasered into the case flank "


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

g-addict said:


> Oh no, another improper use of "case." What a travesty! (Just joking. Sorry, I am really trying to stop.)
> 
> "Throughout the watch’s case and bracelet, G-Shock has laser etched model numbers and wording marks... and the words “Diamond Like Carbon Coating” have been lasered into the case flank "


You've done it now!

Btw, another fan chiming in. Thank you for your service


----------



## A.G.

Pre-order button has reappeared:









Men's Digital Watches - Tough, Water Resistant Digital Watches | G-SHOCK | CASIO


Shop the best digital watches for Men and Women by G-SHOCK. These tough yet stylish watches allow for superior functionality that can be used on any occasion.




www.gshock.com





DON'T PANIC!


----------



## peterbee

Pre-order button is up now on the US site.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I've ordered mine today, my AD told me it should be delivered in November


----------



## Ferretnose

Boy, this watch has really blown up! (In a good way.) Glad I pre-ordered with my AD. Funny thing is, I know almost nothing about Japanese mecha/anime. I just dug the design. And I'm a sucker for titanium.


----------



## g-fob2

only 1650 USD ?
I could buy a car + 3 month insurance with that kind of money


----------



## Mr.Jones82

g-fob2 said:


> only 1650 USD ?
> I could buy a car + 3 month insurance with that kind of money


Not exactly a great argument for value. The Grand Prix I drove in college might be worth that at this point, but I am pretty sure the G-Shock will still be running 20 years from now , while the 1,650 car will probably be parted out in 5    That being said, I don't disagree on how absurd these Ti prices are


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ferretnose said:


> Boy, this watch has really blown up! (In a good way.) Glad I pre-ordered with my AD. Funny thing is, I know almost nothing about Japanese mecha/anime. *I just dug the design. And I'm a sucker for titanium*.


At the risk of ridicule for my previous words about not getting it (you shoulda KNOWN not to believe me)......I'll just leave this here. Reasons highlighted above are also mine... 😆😆


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> At the risk of ridicule for my previous words about not getting it (you shoulda KNOWN not to believe me)......I'll just leave this here. Reasons highlighted above are also mine... 😆😆
> 
> View attachment 16180497


Since I have a few minutes before I run an errand, lemme expand on the reasons why I'm "all in." 😆 😆 😆 😆 

Similar to @Ferretnose, I know next to nothing about Japanese anime/mecha. Only what @Ottovonn said the other day.

Never have I let a little ignorance get in the way of a watch purchase! 😆 Semi-seriously tho, & contrary to my first impressions of this watch -- I'm now kind of digging the look with the text all over. I like the cutouts for the resin bumper and the visible red there, and also the holes in the band (a unique touch, unlike any other metal square to-date). I am def a sucka for titanium - just love it as a watch material. And that matte Ti on this one looks great, IMO! As for the whole "well this is DLC, but that may not be" - I don't care. Enough of the watch has DLC to satisfy me. If a portion of the bezel does not have it, I'm okay with that.  This will be a good companion to my TCM Ti metal.


----------



## g-fob2

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Not exactly a great argument for value. The Grand Prix I drove in college might be worth that at this point, but I am pretty sure the G-Shock will still be running 20 years from now , while the 1,650 car will probably be parted out in 5    That being said, I don't disagree on how absurd these Ti prices are


I plan to use the car (Toyota Corrola) to go make better money instead of riding the bus
in 2 years with Toyota Corrola, hopefully, I'd be able to afford a Tesla and this Gshock (in payment plans - now that they give me credit for having a better and more stable job)
lolz


----------



## aparezco

g-fob2 said:


> I plan to use the car (Toyota Corrola) to go make better money instead of riding the bus
> in 2 years with Toyota Corrola, hopefully, I'd be able to afford a Tesla and this Gshock (in payment plans - now that they give me credit for having a better and more stable job)
> lolz


Your Toyota Corolla is probably better built than Teslas are... It will probably outlast any Tesla you'll buy.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Scott. said:


> Your obsession with always having to be “right” on what is a discussion forum cracks me up!
> 
> How about we look specifically at definition and general watchmaking convention since, well, watches were first made, calling the entire case outer cover (be it resin or metal) is pretty much only a G-Shock thing.
> 
> I’m sure you know that a watch bezel is generally defined as the circular ring that holds the crystal/glass in place?
> 
> So in that sense, it’s a bit of a stretch to call the entire outer protective resin part(s) that provides form, decoration and protection to the inner (or perhaps more correctly “mid case” a “bezel”
> 
> I do accept that convention dictates that’s what they are know as. Doesn’t change the fact that technically it’s wrong.
> 
> It’s really an outer case or casing(s) depending on the model.
> 
> And here’s a question for you. How would you define the “bezel” on the analogue frogman?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha the real crack up is how agreeing with others and regurgitating some facts gets me singled out as obsessing to be right, yea ok 🤷‍♂️ 😂

thats some nice points ....for watches other than Gs lol. how many watches in that general watchmaking convention even have removable bezels? you said yourself its only a gshock thing - its an article about a gshock on a site dedicated to gshocks, if theres anywhere to use specific terminology, its there, right?

the bezel on the Afrog is a multiple piece bezel but still a bezel, not a case. the resin parts would collectively be called the bezel while the metal section would be the bezel ring or metal/steel bezel ring just like on other models like the 8900 which has a metal bezel ring under the resin bezel. depending on how the bezel is arranged sometimes its referred to as inner and outer bezel (in the concentric circle sense)
quick look on pacparts, they refer to all those Afrog pieces as the bezel with the ring denoted as s/s for stainless steel. ive also seen sometimes when the resin bezel has multiple pieces its referred to as "bezel bumpers" (with an "o'clock" annotation) cos its not a single piece.

im all for crack ups so lets keep them going and define the Afrog using your "watchmaking convention" method... so it would be an inner carbon case (which isnt actually inside anything) with a steel middle case and multiple small outer cases??? 👏👏🤣🤣 not confusing at all 😅👍

as i said, the confusion would arise when you use the word case to refer to different and same pieces of a watch instead of having a different name for a different piece. generally speaking tho, its not that hard a concept to grasp, the thing that sits on top of the case on a G is likely the bezel, not more cases.


----------



## g-addict

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> haha the real crack up is how agreeing with others and regurgitating some facts gets me singled out as obsessing to be right, yea ok 🤷‍♂️ 😂
> 
> thats some nice points ....for watches other than Gs lol. how many watches in that general watchmaking convention even have removable bezels? you said yourself its only a gshock thing - its an article about a gshock on a site dedicated to gshocks, if theres anywhere to use specific terminology, its there, right?
> 
> the bezel on the Afrog is a multiple piece bezel but still a bezel, not a case. the resin parts would collectively be called the bezel while the metal section would be the bezel ring or metal/steel bezel ring just like on other models like the 8900 which has a metal bezel ring under the resin bezel. depending on how the bezel is arranged sometimes its referred to as inner and outer bezel (in the concentric circle sense)
> quick look on pacparts, they refer to all those Afrog pieces as the bezel with the ring denoted as s/s for stainless steel. ive also seen sometimes when the resin bezel has multiple pieces its referred to as "bezel bumpers" (with an "o'clock" annotation) cos its not a single piece.
> 
> im all for crack ups so lets keep them going and define the Afrog using your "watchmaking convention" method... so it would be an inner carbon case (which isnt actually inside anything) with a steel middle case and multiple small outer cases??? 👏👏🤣🤣 not confusing at all 😅👍
> 
> as i said, the confusion would arise when you use the word case to refer to different and same pieces of a watch instead of having a different name for a different piece. generally speaking tho, its not that hard a concept to grasp, the thing that sits on top of the case on a G is likely the bezel, not more cases.


What about the stainless steel part here that is not the carbon fiber bezel part? Is that still part of the bezel? (Same question for the GST-B400.) I'm not trying to challenge you here, I am asking for your opinion. I'm thinking it would be the bezel under your rules. But how would you refer to it when talking about that part and the carbon fiber bezel ring?


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> Since I have a few minutes before I run an errand, lemme expand on the reasons why I'm "all in."
> 
> Similar to @Ferretnose, I know next to nothing about Japanese anime/mecha. Only what @Ottovonn said the other day.
> 
> Never have I let a little ignorance get in the way of a watch purchase!  Semi-seriously tho, & contrary to my first impressions of this watch -- I'm now kind of digging the look with the text all over. I like the cutouts for the resin bumper and the visible red there, and also the holes in the band (a unique touch, unlike any other metal square to-date). I am def a sucka for titanium - just love it as a watch material. And that matte Ti on this one looks great, IMO! As for the whole "well this is DLC, but that may not be" - I don't care. Enough of the watch has DLC to satisfy me. If a portion of the bezel does not have it, I'm okay with that.  This will be a good companion to my TCM Ti metal.


LOL I knew you couldn’t resist Time4Play! 

I thought I could too — I was fine not getting my mitts on it — but alas I gave in so fast when the preorder at Toppers was available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> LOL I knew you couldn’t resist Time4Play!
> 
> I thought I could too — I was fine not getting my mitts on it — but alas I gave in so fast when the preorder at Toppers was available
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha! I SHOULD have pre-ordered from Topper like many of you. Now I'm getting it straight from the source. (but had to pay tax! ) 

I figured if I passed on it now.....most likely what would happen is, I would decide sometime later that I wanted it, when the only ones I could find then would probably be $2K or more. 

I considered getting on Topper's 'waiting list,' but who knows how many more they'll get, when, and/or how quickly those will sell out, so I played it safe with the Casio pre-order.  I did call another Casio AD (who shall remain nameless) and asked about it, but I knew it was a bad sign when I had to phonetically spell "GMW" for them, as they weren't familiar with it.  Turns out they did not order it / don't think they are getting it. So all is good - my order is in!


----------



## James142

A.G. said:


> Pre-order button has reappeared ... DON'T PANIC!


----------



## Time4Playnow

For anyone on Topper's "waiting list" -- fyi, I added myself to their list this morning. Then later decided to order from Casio. So....just after noon today, got an email from Topper saying it was available to order again. I didn't see the email until about 1/2 hour after it was sent. Clicked the button just to check it out, and it was already back to "notify me when reservations resume" AGAIN on Topper's webpage. Apparently they filled up their 2nd queue of orders very quickly...

Just 'sayin.


----------



## PhishWatcher

Time4Playnow said:


> For anyone on Topper's "waiting list" -- fyi, I added myself to their list this morning. Then later decided to order from Casio. So....just after noon today, got an email from Topper saying it was available to order again. I didn't see the email until about 1/2 hour after it was sent. Clicked the button just to check it out, and it was already back to "notify me when reservations resume" AGAIN on Topper's webpage. Apparently they filled up their 2nd queue of orders very quickly...
> 
> Just 'sayin.


Interesting. I wonder how much allocation they have, might not be that many. Can still pre-order directly from Casio, for now...


----------



## babyivan

AstroAtlantique said:


> I've ordered mine today, my AD told me it should be delivered in November


There might be delays with getting one, due to current supply chain drama going on. That's what the AD mentioned to me when I called to make sure "all systems go!" for my earlier pre-order.


----------



## Time4Playnow

babyivan said:


> There might be delays with getting one, due to current supply chain drama going on. That's what the AD mentioned to me when I called to make sure "all systems go!" for my earlier pre-order.


When I checked out at Casio's site, it said in small print that the shipment might be delayed until Nov 10th.

As a side note, when I ordered the Tokyo Twilight from an AD last week, they told me over the phone that it would be shipped in November. It ended up shipping this week. So....hard to say exactly what will happen.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

babyivan said:


> There might be delays with getting one, due to current supply chain drama going on. That's what the AD mentioned to me when I called to make sure "all systems go!" for my earlier pre-order.


Same here! Really hope the situation (generally speaking) solves up soon.


----------



## babyivan

G-Shock should've collaborated with a Japanese toy manufacturer, and made this with a collectable action figure/robot.... kinda like the pictures they "leaked" out. 

edit: I know it would've a little cost more money, but who friggin cares ...at this point, *ya go ALL OUT!!*










Seriously was praying that would happen... such a missed opportunity, IMO
Like a complete box collector set, with the watch and a matching robot.... They did it with 30 and 35 anniversaries, the little G-Man


----------



## Ottovonn

babyivan said:


> G-Shock should've collaborated with a Japanese toy manufacturer, and made this with a collect action figure/robot.... kinda like the pictures they "leaked" out.
> View attachment 16181058
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously was praying that would happen... such a missed opportunity, IMO
> Like a complete box collector set, with the watch and a matching robot.... They did it with 30 and 35 anniversaries, the little G-Man
> View attachment 16181062
> 
> View attachment 16181080


I agree. Especially since they are having us pay a lot for this watch. Would’ve been nice to include the robot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

DId any of you guys buy that collectable Optimus Prime robot?
Someone sent this to me:


----------



## Scott.

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> haha the real crack up is how agreeing with others and regurgitating some facts gets me singled out as obsessing to be right, yea ok
> 
> thats some nice points ....for watches other than Gs lol. how many watches in that general watchmaking convention even have removable bezels? you said yourself its only a gshock thing - its an article about a gshock on a site dedicated to gshocks, if theres anywhere to use specific terminology, its there, right?
> 
> the bezel on the Afrog is a multiple piece bezel but still a bezel, not a case. the resin parts would collectively be called the bezel while the metal section would be the bezel ring or metal/steel bezel ring just like on other models like the 8900 which has a metal bezel ring under the resin bezel. depending on how the bezel is arranged sometimes its referred to as inner and outer bezel (in the concentric circle sense)
> quick look on pacparts, they refer to all those Afrog pieces as the bezel with the ring denoted as s/s for stainless steel. ive also seen sometimes when the resin bezel has multiple pieces its referred to as "bezel bumpers" (with an "o'clock" annotation) cos its not a single piece.
> 
> im all for crack ups so lets keep them going and define the Afrog using your "watchmaking convention" method... so it would be an inner carbon case (which isnt actually inside anything) with a steel middle case and multiple small outer cases???  not confusing at all
> 
> as i said, the confusion would arise when you use the word case to refer to different and same pieces of a watch instead of having a different name for a different piece. generally speaking tho, its not that hard a concept to grasp, the thing that sits on top of the case on a G is likely the bezel, not more cases.


You *still” banging on about this? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J__D

babyivan said:


> DId any of you guys buy that collectable Optimus Prime robot?
> Someone sent this to me:


No but thanks for putting it on my radar, not visibly in the UK, but seems like an entertaining nostalgia purchase


----------



## Scott.

Just seen this on G-Shock UK’s Instagram story 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

PhishWatcher said:


> I called a couple stores in the Portland, OR area about pre-orders and availability. They either didn't know if they were getting any or didn't know what I was talking about . Fingers crossed they pop up on the official g-shock store for a bit.


It's more incredible that private businesses still are willing to be open for business in portland then about them not knowing about the watch. Now that's amazing! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackeye

TatsNGuns said:


> It's more incredible that private businesses still are willing to be open for business in portland then about them not knowing about the watch. Now that's amazing!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sad but true. My last trip to portland there was a riot in front of my hotel lmao


----------



## blackeye

Scott. said:


> Just seen this on G-Shock UK’s Instagram story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice I think this is the first wrist shot i've seen. looks good, as expected


----------



## Time4Playnow

IDK about you guys (especially all of you who've placed orders already), but I am EXCITED about this watch!  I know, prob sounds funny from a guy who initially said he didn't like the text everywhere. I changed my mind. 😆

It has such a cool look. And with its low profile and sleek black image, IMO it will be the perfect watch to wear while motorcycling. (esp w/a black leather jacket)

I can't wait for this thing to ship!! With my luck, I'll get a note from Casio in 3 weeks saying, "We regret to inform you that there will be an added delay for YOUR watch due to the cargo ship container situation. All containers have been unloaded already except for the one with YOUR watch in it - that container fell overboard and is at the bottom of the sea, and must be retrieved by highly specialized robotic divers. You can expect to have your watch by Nov 15, 2022. As a consolation, we'll send you one of the robotic divers along with your watch. Plus, a bonus: you will know that the WR of the watch actually works! We will endeavor to remove any seaweed before shipping." 😜😆😆

The next 2-3 weeks are going to go very sloooooowly for me.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> IDK about you guys (especially all of you who've placed orders already), but I am EXCITED about this watch!  I know, prob sounds funny from a guy who initially said he didn't like the text everywhere. I changed my mind. 😆
> 
> It has such a cool look. And with its low profile and sleek black image, IMO it will be the perfect watch to wear while motorcycling. (esp w/a black leather jacket)
> 
> I can't wait for this thing to ship!! With my luck, I'll get a note from Casio in 3 weeks saying, "We regret to inform you that there will be an added delay for YOUR watch due to the cargo ship container situation. All containers have been unloaded already except for the one with YOUR watch in it - that container fell overboard and is at the bottom of the sea, and must be retrieved by highly specialized robotic divers. You can expect to have your watch by Nov 15, 2022. As a consolation, we'll send you one of the robotic divers along with your watch. Plus, a bonus: you will know that the WR of the watch actually works! We will endeavor to remove any seaweed before shipping." 😜😆😆
> 
> The next 2-3 weeks are going to go very sloooooowly for me.


Hey T4P, now that you have the Tokyo Twilight, and soon this TVA, I think it might be time to make some breathing room in your metal square collection, like letting your Porter go.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Hey T4P, now that you have the Tokyo Twilight, and soon this TVA, I think it might be time to make some breathing room in your metal square collection, like letting your Porter go.


Ummmmmm, no. You are persistent my man, I'll give you that. You're like a dog chasing squirrels, except you're barking up the wrong tree.  😆 😆 😆


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Ummmmmm, no. You are persistent my man, I'll give you that. You're like a dog chasing squirrels, except you're barking up the wrong tree.  😆 😆 😆


I know T4P. At this point it's just a running joke to poke fun about. If you ever did try to sell me your Porter, I'd be the first to advise you against it.


----------



## Ferretnose

Apologies if this is a bit off-topic, but the other night on NHK TV I caught a program, Explore Japan, about a company called Anime Dramatic Tours that - you guessed it - conducts tours of real places which have appeared in anime manga. You can eat at a cafe where anime characters did, or take a selfie in front of a clock tower where characters gathered. Some cities even put up plaques at such spots. Guess I shouldn't be surprised that this watch is so popular; I mean, there are fans and there are *fans*, and the same must be true for mecha. Video can be seen at www.jibtv.com/programs/explore_ japan/20211015.html. 
BTW, just got the TVA announcement email from Casio. They claim the design and finish give the watch "a gritty, near-future feel." Ha. Near-future indeed. I'm still waiting for my flying car.


----------



## TatsNGuns

blackeye said:


> Sad but true. My last trip to portland there was a riot in front of my hotel lmao


I thought oregon renamed those riots as " peaceful nonviolent , definitely non looting events that end in bloodshed & destroyed private property Peaceful events " ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio

babyivan said:


> DId any of you guys buy that collectable Optimus Prime robot?
> Someone sent this to me:


I have the G-Shock x Transformers collab version of Optimus Prime. Definitely not as cool as the one in the video you shared @babyivan but still really interesting. The DW-6900 in this isn't set as interesting as the B5000TVA either.


----------



## Artie Lange

babyivan said:


> There is no silver titanium Square


There is a silver _steel _Square, you missed the point.



babyivan said:


> They've only just begun using MIP, and it's mostly for the fitness type G-Shocks, not anything resembling a traditional Square.


You got that wrong too:


----------



## complexcarbs

Artie Lange said:


> There is a silver _steel _Square, you missed the point.
> 
> 
> 
> You got that wrong too:


What's the bottom model here?


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Artie Lange said:


> There is a silver _steel _Square, you missed the point.
> 
> 
> 
> You got that wrong too:


Eh, square shaped but not a 'square'


----------



## Artie Lange

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Eh, square shaped but not a 'square'


A square shape doesn't resemble a 'square'? 





babyivan said:


> not anything resembling a traditional Square.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Artie Lange said:


> A square shape doesn't resemble a 'square'?


Are you purposely being difficult? It's not about the literal shape, a G Shock square is an iconic style and we all know what comes to mind when we hear "G Shock square". That fitness model ain't it


----------



## Artie Lange

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Are you purposely being difficult?


Are you purposely ignoring the word "resemble"? . 

It's even described as a "Square" on this forum:



complexcarbs said:


> What's the bottom model here?











Brand New Squares GBD-200


https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-g-squad-gbd-200-fitness-watch-with-square-case/




www.watchuseek.com







Time4Playnow said:


> with its low profile and sleek *black *image, IMO it will be the perfect watch to wear while motorcycling. (esp w/a *black* leather jacket)


You are describing, perfectly, this watch if it had a *black *negative display.

You are not describing this watch with a dorky positive display.


----------



## blackeye

Artie Lange said:


> A square shape doesn't resemble a 'square'?


Come on man everyone knows what watches we refer to when talking about "squares".


----------



## Artie Lange

blackeye said:


> talking about "squares".


Correction: talking about "resembling" a square. 

Although as I patiently explained to Hobbes, it's literally described as a "Square" on this forum:









Brand New Squares GBD-200


https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-g-squad-gbd-200-fitness-watch-with-square-case/




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Time4Playnow

Artie Lange said:


> Are you purposely ignoring the word "resemble"? .
> 
> It's even described as a "Square" on this forum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brand New Squares GBD-200
> 
> 
> https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-g-squad-gbd-200-fitness-watch-with-square-case/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are describing, perfectly, this watch if it had a *black *negative display.
> 
> You are not describing this watch with a dorky positive display.


I have no use for trolls. Welcome to my Ignore list.


----------



## Ferretnose

I am now officially jonesing for my TVA.

Must not bother AD, must not bother AD....


----------



## Ottovonn

Ferretnose said:


> I am now officially jonesing for my TVA.
> 
> Must not bother AD, must not bother AD....


Just like the Nike slogan: just do it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Ottovonn said:


> Just like the Nike slogan: just do it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My excuse is that Topper is out and the official G Shock site has the extra taxes. Gives me time to assess my sanity lol


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm trying to convince the wife, that the MRG-B5000 & GMW-B5000TVA would make the perfect 60th birthday present......for me. 
Admittedly, that's two years away, but she best buy now, before they 'sell out' thus avoiding any future disappointment......right guy's?


----------



## TTV

HiggsBoson said:


> I'm trying to convince the wife, that the MRG-B5000 & GMW-B5000TVA would make the perfect 60th birthday present......for me.
> Admittedly, that's two years away, but she best buy now, before they 'sell out' thus avoiding any future disappointment......right guy's?


Absolutely the right approach 👍 Life is too short to wait things like this; your birthday will most probably come in time, but the G's may not be available anymore. If the B-day would not come, you would still have the best G-day you want 🤩🥳 I'm sure your wife understands, please feel free to use our recommendations 🙂👍


----------



## Time4Playnow

HiggsBoson said:


> I'm trying to convince the wife, that the MRG-B5000 & GMW-B5000TVA would make the perfect 60th birthday present......for me.
> Admittedly, that's two years away, but she best buy now, before they 'sell out' thus avoiding any future disappointment......right guy's?





TTV said:


> Absolutely the right approach 👍 Life is too short to wait things like this; your birthday will most probably come in time, but the G's may not be available anymore. If the B-day would not come, you would still have the best G-day you want 🤩🥳 I'm sure your wife understands, please feel free to use our recommendations 🙂👍


Yes, would definitely agree! If the TVA is still available then, it will be MUCH higher priced most likely. 

I would even argue that she should not only buy them now - but even GIVE you at least one of them now. Why have them both sit in boxes for two years??


----------



## Ferretnose

Ottovonn said:


> Just like the Nike slogan: just do it!


Oh, I pre-ordered the minute I saw the pics. Now I just have to stop myself calling to ask, Is it here yet? Self restraint is not my forte. Obviously. 🙏


----------



## HiggsBoson

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, would definitely agree! If the TVA is still available then, it will be MUCH higher priced most likely.
> 
> I would even argue that she should not only buy them now - but even GIVE you at least one of them now. *Why have them both sit in boxes for two years*??


Good man, you are of course correct! You have reminded me, I'm sure I read somewhere, letting rechargeable batteries fully discharge, is not advisable and detrimental to their longevity.
So, I best wear both, straight away, to avoid 'storage damage'.


----------



## A.G.




----------



## Ottovonn

A.G. said:


>


What the heck!? How did this guy get it already. Thanks for sharing this video. It's such a nice looking square. And, yes, I love the dorky positive display


----------



## James142

A.G. said:


>


It's super sweet, just really amazing-looking 👍

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Damn, it's perfect


----------



## Time4Playnow

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Damn, it's perfect


Nah. It won't be perfect until it's on MY wrist!! 😜 😆 😆


----------



## babyivan

When it comes to G-Shock watches, the bezel is not the case


When it comes to G-Shock watches, the "bezel" is the full front part of the watch around the display and case. For example, on a GMW-B5000, it is not only the




www.g-central.com


----------



## FROG

This might sound a little weird, but if I had to pick one feature I love about the TVA over any other, it is the red pusher


----------



## Darkchild

A.G. said:


>


Hmmm…when I mentioned I’d asked explicitly and heard from my AD the bezel was IP coated I got a ton of pushback…

P.S. By bezel i‘m referring to the top part of the watch with ‘Protection’ on it.

That regardsless, looks amazing.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

g-addict said:


> What about the stainless steel part here that is not the carbon fiber bezel part? Is that still part of the bezel? (Same question for the GST-B400.) I'm not trying to challenge you here, I am asking for your opinion. I'm thinking it would be the bezel under your rules. But how would you refer to it when talking about that part and the carbon fiber bezel ring?
> 
> View attachment 16180629
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16180693


of course theres going to be the occasional variation where its harder to explain, esp. in this case (ha!) cos its a monocoque design. id prob call it a metal case surround, cos its exactly that, surrounding the case and going over part of the back, very little of it is showing on the front. 
helps with a visual...










quick search and the gshock site calls it a metal outer case. the cf bezel version is prob too new for pacparts.... yep, its listed but nothing under parts. the older metal bezel models dont actually have a listing for that piece (nor the cf case) so its up to you


----------



## HiggsBoson

A.G. said:


>


Oh wow, it looks incredible! Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Video looks great! I'm happy I decided to buy it...wasn't that sure but I have to admit that in real life pics and vids it looks really good!
They cant wait to meet TVA! LOL


----------



## Time4Playnow

From www.gshock.com:


----------



## A.G.

Time4Playnow said:


> From www.gshock.com:
> 
> View attachment 16186253


Now you have my permission to panic.


----------



## Xerxes300

it's not limited edition right? so it will just be batches, little by little trickled in thru g-shock US


----------



## Merv

A.G. said:


>


A guy in the comments for the video mentioned about bezel scratch. Interesting....it was quite noticeable, once he alerted me to it.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Merv said:


> A guy in the comments for the video mentioned about bezel scratch. Interesting....it was quite noticeable, once he alerted me to it.


Yeah I couldn't stop staring at that during the video but I wasn't sure if it was a trick of the light or something. Pretty disappointing if he JUST got it and it's already marked


----------



## PhishWatcher

Xerxes300 said:


> it's not limited edition right? so it will just be batches, little by little trickled in thru g-shock US


Can't be too certain, but this page on the gshock website says this in the description:

"From the full metal square series, which inherits much of its genealogy from the original G-SHOCK DW5000C, comes a *limited edition model* inspired by a virtual world."

(That's the only mention I've seen of this being a limited edition)


----------



## derp

Darkchild said:


> Hmmm…when I mentioned I’d asked explicitly and heard from my AD the bezel was IP coated I got a ton of pushback…
> 
> P.S. By bezel i‘m referring to the top part of the watch with ‘Protection’ on it.
> 
> That regardsless, looks amazing.


Seeing as how the G-Shock US website literally only mentions DLC coating and the watch costs $1650, I'm going to keep pretending the video guy was misinformed even if the scratches say otherwise. Somewhat false advertising though, do they expect all their customers to have to go to the japanese site in order to get the actual specs?

EDIT:


----------



## Igorek

I hope they make and release a titanium version without a pvd and maybe I get that one.


----------



## Orange_GT3

I saw the scratch too. I also got the impression that the watch was not his to keep. Do Casio send out samples to the media/press for review? If so, it might have already been through a few sets of hands but their reviews were under embargo until launch date hence wny it has some damage. Just a thought.


----------



## James142

That looks more like a nick than a scratch. DLC won't help if you bang it hard enough to dent the underlying Ti. I'm sure I've seen this discussed somewhere.


----------



## kubr1ck

Orange_GT3 said:


> I saw the scratch too. I also got the impression that the watch was not his to keep. Do Casio send out samples to the media/press for review? If so, it might have already been through a few sets of hands but their reviews were under embargo until launch date hence wny it has some damage. Just a thought.


Yeah it's a sample for the press. He makes clear at the end that he's just enjoying this one while he has it.


----------



## A.G.

Xerxes300 said:


> it's not limited edition right? so it will just be batches, little by little trickled in thru g-shock US


It is "limited edition" but for Casio that means that they will make as many as they want for a limited time, usually around a month. Specifically how many they make and when they stop making them only they know. It's not a numbered release or a small Japanese release. This will be released in multiple regions and they will make as many as they feel will meet demand. Different regions get different release dates so they have to allot how many they think each region demands. The Casio site stopped taking pre-orders but some other authorized sellers might still be taking pre-orders. My guess is that the Casio site might get a couple more after release and/or the G-Shock store in Soho might get a few that you have to call them to order. Demand varies from region to region. The watch has been for sale on the Japanese site for weeks and it hasn't sold out yet. Maybe the Japanese don't like it and they will repackage some of those units and sell them in another region.

Disclaimer: My posts are solely my speculation, opinion, and delusions. I have no factual information that is not publicly available. I have been wrong in the past and will be wrong in the future.


----------



## A.G.

Merv said:


> A guy in the comments for the video mentioned about bezel scratch. Interesting....it was quite noticeable, once he alerted me to it.


I noticed it immediately. The titanium TB version gets dents and scratches on the polished bezel as well. DLC is scratch resistant, not scratch proof and the polished bezel is less resistant than the matte finish on the rest of the watch, in my experience. Like @James142 mentioned dents don't care if you have DLC or not.


----------



## A.G.

derp said:


> Seeing as how the G-Shock US website literally only mentions DLC coating and the watch costs $1650, I'm going to keep pretending the video guy was misinformed even if the scratches say otherwise. Somewhat false advertising though, do they expect all their customers to have to go to the japanese site in order to get the actual specs?
> 
> EDIT:
> View attachment 16186550


Casio sites outside Japan are notorious for typos and errors. The GMW-B5000TCF2 version was at first listed as DLC when it in fact IP. It's priced at $1700. DLC or IP you will still get the dents seen on the video.


----------



## derp

A.G. said:


> It is "limited edition" but for Casio that means that they will make as many as they want for a limited time, usually around a month. Specifically how many they make and when they stop making them only they know. It's not a numbered release or a small Japanese release. This will be released in multiple regions and they will make as many as they feel will meet demand. Different regions get different release dates so they have to allot how many they think each region demands. The Casio site stopped taking pre-orders but some other authorized sellers might still be taking pre-orders. My guess is that the Casio site might get a couple more after release and/or the G-Shock store in Soho might get a few that you have to call them to order. Demand varies from region to region. The watch has been for sale on the Japanese site for weeks and it hasn't sold out yet. Maybe the Japanese don't like it and they will repackage some of those units and sell them in another region.
> 
> Disclaimer: My posts are solely my speculation, opinion, and delusions. I have no factual information that is not publicly available. I have been wrong in the past and will be wrong in the future.


I wonder if it would sell better in Japan if the large amount of text on it was in Japanese lmao. Honestly kind of curious as to how that would look now that I think about it.


----------



## A.G.

derp said:


> I wonder if it would sell better in Japan if the large amount of text on it was in Japanese lmao. Honestly kind of curious as to how that would look now that I think about it.


Don't give them any more ideas to take my money.


----------



## Orange_GT3

kubr1ck said:


> Yeah it's a sample for the press. He makes clear at the end that he's just enjoying this one while he has it.


Thought so.


----------



## kubr1ck

I know it's difficult, but It's best to try not to get hyped into spending $1650 on a watch just because you're afraid it's going to sell out. This hobby just ain't sustainable with that kind of frenzied mindset. Limited or not, you've gotta ask yourself if this is a watch you'd buy for that price even if it were widely available. If the answer is "maybe, not sure," best to move on, as we all know that with a brand like G-SHOCK there will be plenty of other watches and opportunities down the pipeline.

Case in point, we're obsessing over this watch like it's the ultimate titanium square, all the while the MRG-B5000 with its Grade 5 Ti and cobarion bezel is breathing down our necks. (Cobarion is 4X harder than pure titanium.) Casio is cold-blooded, y'all.


----------



## Ottovonn

kubr1ck said:


> I know it's difficult, but It's best to try not to get hyped into spending $1650 on a watch just because you're afraid it's going to sell out. This hobby just ain't sustainable with that kind of frenzied mindset. Limited or not, you've gotta ask yourself if this is a watch you'd buy for that price even if it were widely available. If the answer is "maybe, not sure," best to move on, as we all know that with a brand like G-SHOCK there will be plenty of other watches and opportunities down the pipeline.
> 
> Case in point, we're obsessing over this watch like it's the ultimate titanium square, all the while the MRG-B5000 with its Grade 5 Ti and cobarion bezel is breathing down our necks. (Cobarion is 4X harder than pure titanium.) Casio is cold-blooded, y'all.


You are very wise, kubr1ck. I forgot about the MRG Square. Casio would likely drop that on us a few months away. You're thinking long haul.


----------



## James142

The TCM and TB squares were limited production in 2019 and were pretty available for a few months, as I recall. I don't see why this one would be any different — unless demand is significantly higher, which I suppose is possible.


----------



## babyivan

kubr1ck said:


> I know it's difficult, but It's best to try not to get hyped into spending $1650 on a watch just because you're afraid it's going to sell out. This hobby just ain't sustainable with that kind of frenzied mindset. Limited or not, you've gotta ask yourself if this is a watch you'd buy for that price even if it were widely available. If the answer is "maybe, not sure," best to move on, as we all know that with a brand like G-SHOCK there will be plenty of other watches and opportunities down the pipeline.
> 
> Case in point, we're obsessing over this watch like it's the ultimate titanium square, all the while the MRG-B5000 with its Grade 5 Ti and cobarion bezel is breathing down our necks. (Cobarion is 4X harder than pure titanium.) Casio is cold-blooded, y'all.


I hate it when you're right 

As for the MRG, I don't think I would spend that much on a single piece. These are about as far as I would go.


----------



## complexcarbs

Hmm. I am thinking of selling my GW5000U and combi just because I never wear it. It's still brand new, both of them. But I'd be more apt to wear the TVA. I wear my PRW30 Firefall (titanium/sapphire) as my daily and my PRW70Y while swimming (easy to see temp in water and analog time). 

Any thoughts to this? Did I already answer my own question? 

TVA is already pre-ordered btw.


----------



## kubr1ck

complexcarbs said:


> Hmm. I am thinking of selling my GW5000U and combi just because I never wear it. It's still brand new, both of them. But I'd be more apt to wear the TVA. I wear my PRW30 Firefall (titanium/sapphire) as my daily and my PRW70Y while swimming (easy to see temp in water and analog time).
> 
> Any thoughts to this? Did I already answer my own question?
> 
> TVA is already pre-ordered btw.


Life's too short to hold onto watches you don't wear. I'd flip 'em. I actually sold my Firefall a while ago because I never wore it. Beautiful watch, but I don't run a Casio museum.  

That being said, maybe you should wait until you take delivery of the TVA before selling the GW5K, as a resin square wears very differently from a full Ti square. You might decide it's worth keeping both.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Just for those who want to feel your purchases are frugal in nature just show these to any loved ones who think maybe you have lost the plot ... show them declaring see !! Babe see !! I'm actually SAVING us money with this purchase... you're welcome. 


Images stolen off the interwebs and I'm pretty sure but recall for certain but I want to say Arizona time is one of the places where If you call them they will offer a discounted price but again cant confirm this. Either way look at the savings compared to this .n.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Scott. said:


> You *still” banging on about this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you mean replying to a question you asked? then yes "still" 🙄 but since youre not backing up any of your original argument id say now youre just having a bit of a troll.
at least we can finally get this thread back on track 👍


----------



## eaglepowers

Someone PM me if it goes on sale somewhere. lol


----------



## Scott.

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> you mean replying to a question you asked? then yes "still"  but since youre not backing up any of your original argument id say now youre just having a bit of a troll.
> at least we can finally get this thread back on track


There’s nothing I need to “back up”. It’s all pretty clear to everyone.

Call it a bezel or a case. It’s really not that important.

What’s more important is the extent or not of the DLC coating


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Orange_GT3 said:


> I saw the scratch too. I also got the impression that the watch was not his to keep. Do Casio send out samples to the media/press for review? If so, it might have already been through a few sets of hands but their reviews were under embargo until launch date hence wny it has some damage. Just a thought.





kubr1ck said:


> Yeah it's a sample for the press. He makes clear at the end that he's just enjoying this one while he has it.





A.G. said:


> I noticed it immediately. The titanium TB version gets dents and scratches on the polished bezel as well. DLC is scratch resistant, not scratch proof and the polished bezel is less resistant than the matte finish on the rest of the watch, in my experience. Like @James142 mentioned dents don't care if you have DLC or not.


The creator eventually responded (@kubr1ck was correct):


----------



## complexcarbs

kubr1ck said:


> Life's too short to hold onto watches you don't wear. I'd flip 'em. I actually sold my Firefall a while ago because I never wore it. Beautiful watch, but I don't run a Casio museum.
> 
> That being said, maybe you should wait until you take delivery of the TVA before selling the GW5K, as a resin square wears very differently from a full Ti square. You might decide it's worth keeping both.


I'm surpised about the Firefall. I bugged you enough about it before I got mine so maybe it says more about me than you.


----------



## Darkchild

That was quick…









GMW-B5000TVA-1ER


The G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armour limited edition timepiece is unique looking, with an industrial, mechanical design inspired by heavy duty equipment with a full metal interior case with screw-back. Some sections of the full metal case are cut away near the band, highlighting...




g-shock.co.uk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Yup, just seen it on the Casio website, here in the UK. GMW-B5000TVA-1ER


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

So with the current GBP exchange rate, the watch comes out to over $2k


----------



## Ottovonn

toomuchdamnrum said:


> So with the current GBP exchange rate, the watch comes out to over $2k


Eeep. I think for me 1.6 k is my cap for full metal square. The TVA was about same for the camo TI square I bought so it was easier to justify. If a MRG-Square is released I don’t think I can drop over 3K for the square unless it is super incredible in material, finishing, and module features.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

babyivan said:


> The creator eventually responded (@kubr1ck was correct):


I'm not surprised he didn't noticed the marks. If you look carefully, the surface of the bezel itself is not scratched, it's the edge that looks like it was nicked against something. It's the type of damage that would be visible under a camera lens but not so much to the naked eye unless you put the watch under a light. It's also the type of damage that a DLC coating would not protect against.


----------



## Xerxes300

ABTW just posted a review, probably using pre-production watch too.









Casio Debuts G-Shock GMW-B5000-TVA1 'Virtual Armor' Watch | aBlogtoWatch


The new Casio G-Shock GMWB5000TVA1 watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## 3-1-1

It really does look great, but at the end of the day it’s a black square and I just can’t do it at that price. I enjoy the hell out of the $500 ones in a way I just wouldn’t at near $2k. Gotta know yourself and your comfort level I guess.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Xerxes300 said:


> ABTW just posted a review, probably using pre-production watch too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casio Debuts G-Shock GMW-B5000-TVA1 'Virtual Armor' Watch | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> The new Casio G-Shock GMWB5000TVA1 watch, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com


And they nail it.
It is like scale models labeling.

I use to do that with my calculators at school. Turning them into F14.

Strangely on my resin G Shock, 30 years ago, I was using black ink or pencil to stealth them and make the bezel all black. 

Envoyé de mon SM-G985F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## entropy96

I'm surprised nobody else uploaded this video review of this watch from YouTube.











Looks like he already got a couple of dents on the lower part of the bezel too.


----------



## CC

entropy96 said:


> I'm surprised nobody else uploaded this video review of this watch from YouTube.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16190893
> 
> 
> Looks like he already got a couple of dents on the lower part of the bezel too.


Read the thread. Post #507, 3 days ago...


----------



## entropy96

CC said:


> Read the thread. Post #507, 3 days ago...


Oops. Yeah, I just backread the thread. 😆

Seems like he's worn this watch for quite a while with all those scratches on the bezel. Very notieable. It's great that he's using it as it was intended, and not just a shelf queen.


----------



## entropy96

derp said:


> Seeing as how the G-Shock US website literally only mentions DLC coating and the watch costs $1650, I'm going to keep pretending the video guy was misinformed even if the scratches say otherwise. Somewhat false advertising though, do they expect all their customers to have to go to the japanese site in order to get the actual specs?
> 
> EDIT:
> View attachment 16186550


Based on the video from the guy who reviewed it, I can hypothesize that the top bezel part is indeed IP and not DLC. 
Notice how the dents and scratches are only present on the front part of the bezel. Further indication that that part is not DLC coated.

The editors of Casio websites are notorious for copy-pasting the descriptions of their watches. Take it with a pinch of salt.


----------



## elborderas

entropy96 said:


> Oops. Yeah, I just backread the thread. 😆
> 
> Seems like he's worn this watch for quite a while with all those scratches on the bezel. Very notieable. It's great that he's using it as it was intended, and not just a shelf queen.


Based on the conversation here in the past days days, it seems more to be a sample unit, with probably some battle scars along the way.
It didn't give me the impression that the youtuber had much time to use this watch at all, apart for the review itself


----------



## Scott.

Here’s the narrative from G-Shock UK

Note what they name the various parts and reference to full DLC coating 

No mention of “bezel” anywhere 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CC

Scott. said:


> Here’s the narrative from G-Shock UK
> 
> Note what they name the various parts and reference to full DLC coating
> 
> No mention of “bezel” anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That reads to me that the Bezel is excluded.
The place you really want the DLC.


----------



## Scott.

CC said:


> That reads to me that the Bezel is excluded.
> The place you really want the DLC.


I read it differently. 

“Some sections of the full metal case are cut away near the band highlighting the red resin”

“has a full diamond-like carbon (DLC) coating on the case and band”

It also talks about full metal interior case 

Pretty clear to me that Casio uk are calling what is commonly known as the bezel the “full metal case”

No mention of IP anywhere, unlike the squares with IP coating. 

If it’s not got a DLC “bezel” you’d probably have a good case against Casio UK for misdescription under the various consumer protection laws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhishWatcher

Digital Trends has a review up that's pretty good:









The G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA is a Sci-Fi Inspired Design Winner | Digital Trends


G-Shock has totally embraced the world of science fiction for the design of its new GMW-B5000TVA connected watch, but it has done so in a really neat way.




www.digitaltrends.com


----------



## James142

What's up with some calling it virtual 'warriors' instead of virtual 'armor', anyway? It's TV*A* not TV*W* 🧐


----------



## James142

PhishWatcher said:


> Digital Trends has a review up that's pretty good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA is a Sci-Fi Inspired Design Winner | Digital Trends
> 
> 
> G-Shock has totally embraced the world of science fiction for the design of its new GMW-B5000TVA connected watch, but it has done so in a really neat way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.digitaltrends.com


Thanks for posting this.

The photos in the article are quite good, unlike some of the amateur photos I've seen recently that are somewhat garishly lit. I think it looks outstanding! 😊


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

From G-Central, the GMW-B5000TVA is already sold out in the U.S.:


















G-Shock GMWB5000TVA1 sold out at G-Shock US site


After it went on pre-sale at gshock.com in the U.S. on October 15, the mecha-inspired G-Shock GMWB5000TVA1 did not sell out immediately like some limited




www.g-central.com





And regarding the bezel / case discussion:


















When it comes to G-Shock watches, the bezel is not the case


When it comes to G-Shock watches, the "bezel" is the full front part of the watch around the display and case. For example, on a GMW-B5000, it is not only the




www.g-central.com


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Hey guys, just out of curiosity...
Is there anyone who's thinking to mod this watch into negative LCD screen?
I'm obviously referring to whom said it would look better in negative!

I think that it would look really good but... I don't think I'll dare to mod even if I must admit it's quite tempting


----------



## Time4Playnow

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hey guys, just out of curiosity...
> Is there anyone who's thinking to mod this watch into negative LCD screen?
> I'm obviously referring to whom said it would look better in negative!
> 
> I think that it would look really good but... I don't think I'll dare to mod even if I must admit it's quite tempting


Nope Meter says nooooooo way.....! 😁


----------



## Scott.

Mine has shipped! - and it’s at my local Parcelforce delivery depot 

Not long to go now! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spoolmakdays

Great design.


----------



## Ottovonn

AstroAtlantique said:


> Hey guys, just out of curiosity...
> Is there anyone who's thinking to mod this watch into negative LCD screen?
> I'm obviously referring to whom said it would look better in negative!
> 
> I think that it would look really good but... I don't think I'll dare to mod even if I must admit it's quite tempting


I think it’s possible. Could drop in the negative display from the camo TI module. I wouldn’t do it though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Well the B5000's share the same module as the Ti squares, so any old B5000GD would do the trick, you wouldnt need a Ti model specifically to replace it with.


----------



## HiggsBoson

toomuchdamnrum said:


> So with the current GBP exchange rate, the watch comes out to over $2k


Yup, 'Rip-off' Britain strikes again.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Ottovonn said:


> I think it’s possible. Could drop in the negative display from the camo TI module. I wouldn’t do it though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't do it too, there would also be the issue that, at that point, I'd have a positive TCM and a negative TVA but...liking the camo to be negative even... I would end up at the starting point!

I was talking about modding it with the use of a polarizer film but, as I said, I think I won't be brave enough!

Thank you for the suggestion, though!


----------



## entropy96

AstroAtlantique said:


> I wouldn't do it too, there would also be the issue that, at that point, I'd have a positive TCM and a negative TVA but...liking the camo to be negative even... I would end up at the starting point!
> 
> I was talking about modding it with the use of a polarizer film but, as I said, I think I won't be brave enough!
> 
> Thank you for the suggestion, though!


You can probably do a module swap with a GMW-B5000-1


----------



## blackeye

someone on reddit already got it. seems they live in japan. from their photos it looks great on a 6.5” wrist


----------



## felixgogo

Ordered on Wednesday 20th direct from Casio Uk, delivered Friday 22nd, and on my wrist!


----------



## Tiribos

felixgogo said:


> Ordered on Wednesday 20th direct from Casio Uk, delivered Friday 22nd, and on my wrist!
> 
> View attachment 16194948


Congrats felixgogo


----------



## entropy96

One of the best looking squares, no doubt. 👍👍


----------



## blackeye

felixgogo said:


> Ordered on Wednesday 20th direct from Casio Uk, delivered Friday 22nd, and on my wrist


congrats. you’re the first one here.


----------



## TatsNGuns

This bezel debate is getting to be the Casio variant of the Rorschach test.


Ps my correct answer is. What are two elves high fiving, final answer Alex for 1000$ 










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## James142

TatsNGuns said:


> Ps my correct answer is. What are two elves high fiving, final answer Alex for 1000$


Nonsense! That's obviously a bat that flew into the side of a building haha


----------



## TatsNGuns

James142 said:


> Nonsense! That's obviously a bat that flew into the side of a building haha


I can see that as well provided it also somehow was being xrayed & showing it engulfed one bad ass fighter jet hmmmm 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange

AstroAtlantique said:


> I'm obviously referring to whom said it would look better in negative!


Everyone?  

Casio's biggest fail is to include a positive display in this thing. My wallet is happy though!


----------



## Dan GSR

Dammit. It's awesome in person.


----------



## Dan GSR

Artie Lange said:


> Everyone?
> 
> Casio's biggest fail is to include a positive display in this thing.


No way, negative display is the worst


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Artie Lange said:


> Everyone?
> 
> Casio's biggest fail is to include a positive display in this thing. My wallet is happy though!


Really? You never mentioned that before


----------



## Artie Lange

Dan GSR said:


> No way, negative display is the worst


And yet people are already talking about modifying this watch with a negative display. They actually have a new negative display now, which is the best. So why didn't they include it?

It's a marketing thing, the Japanese do it all the time. They'll make the best design but will leave one thing ugly. They know it won't bother the easy-to-please market, those will be the first buyers. Later they'll switch it up and replace the ugly with what the hard-to-please buyer wants, the secondary market. 

Toyota did the same thing with the FJ Cruiser, first year it was only available in a ugly smurf-blue...and the less discerning buyers gobbled it up.


----------



## Dan GSR

If this came in negative, i wouldn't even consider it


----------



## Dan GSR

Only the MIP is legible


----------



## kubr1ck

Dan GSR said:


> Dammit. It's awesome in person.


Why does the TB-1 look 16:9 and the TVA look 4:3 aspect ratio in this shot?


----------



## Artie Lange

Dan GSR said:


> Only the MIP is legible


That's..the new negative display I mentioned. They charge $1000+ for some metal and paint but zero technology. The new MIP LCD would have fit perfectly, but they're not interested in perfection, not with a limited edition that will sell out anyway.


----------



## Ottovonn

Dan GSR said:


> Only the MIP is legible


The STN negative displays on the full metal squares aren't too bad compared to other solar atomic models. I find that the negative display on my camo TI square is fairly legible.


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Artie Lange said:


> And yet people are already talking about modifying this watch with a negative display. They actually have a new negative display now, which is the best. So why didn't they include it?
> 
> It's a marketing thing, the Japanese do it all the time. They'll make the best design but will leave one thing ugly. They know it won't bother the easy-to-please market, those will be the first buyers. Later they'll switch it up and replace the ugly with what the hard-to-please buyer wants, the secondary market.
> 
> Toyota did the same thing with the FJ Cruiser, first year it was only available in a ugly smurf-blue...and the less discerning buyers gobbled it up.


Why do you feel so strongly about this?

My opinion is that it looks great, as soon as I saw it I mocked up an image with negative display too, if I could justify the cost I'd buy one with either negative or positive and be happy either way

Some people prefer legibility of positive displays, and still agree that negative display looks cool, some people simply cannot get on with negative displays and that's enough to be a deal breaker.

For you to say Casio failed is simply ludicrous, how come you can't see that?

Why don't you just give your opinion, and accept others opinions instead of turning it into an argument? Some will agree with some of your points, some will disagree



Artie Lange said:


> but they're not interested in perfection, not with a limited edition that will sell out anyway.


You've answered your own question anyway 🤣

Wrong display or not, enough features or not, high price or not, it'll sell it anyway, not what they'll see as a fail


----------



## Ottovonn

kubr1ck said:


> Why does the TB-1 look 16:9 and the TVA look 4:3 aspect ratio in this shot?


I'm not a camera expert, but I think the camera focused on the TVA more?


----------



## James142

kubr1ck said:


> Why does the TB-1 look 16:9 and the TVA look 4:3 aspect ratio in this shot?


I don't know. It does look kinda weird — but I do like how different they look aesthetically even though they're both B5K Ti squares.

To my eye, the TB looks elegant and somewhat understated whereas the TVA looks fun and video-game-aggressive (like he's going to use them as armored knuckles in a multiplayer fight or something haha 🤜🤖💥).


----------



## AstroAtlantique

kubr1ck said:


> Why does the TB-1 look 16:9 and the TVA look 4:3 aspect ratio in this shot?


I think that's mainly due to the shadow projected by the solar array layer onto the LCD screen


----------



## Dan GSR

I think it is the window outline


----------



## AstroAtlantique

Dan GSR said:


> I think it is the window outline


That's also true


----------



## Artie Lange

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> For you to say Casio failed


Again, failed in the design department, not the marketing department, both of which I already explained.



BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> Why do you feel so strongly about this?


Already explained that too. If not for the display I'm purchasing a $1000+ Gshock I don't need simply because I liked how it looks that much, it's like I've been given a $1000 gift from Casio


----------



## TTV

*1640 EUR* @ *HWG*:








G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1ER watch - Origin Titanium


G-Shock watch - GMW-B5000TVA-1ER, - Origin Titanium watch for men - hollandwatchgroup.com, free shipping




www.hollandwatchgroup.com




🤑🥴


----------



## AstroAtlantique

TTV said:


> *1640 EUR* @ *HWG*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1ER watch - Origin Titanium
> 
> 
> G-Shock watch - GMW-B5000TVA-1ER, - Origin Titanium watch for men - hollandwatchgroup.com, free shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollandwatchgroup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🤑🥴


Yep! That's the list price here in EU (which translates into roughly 1900USD), I suppose it's the same all over the many countries.
What's curiuos is that the watch still isn't reported nor listed on Casio official website while it is already possible to order it at ADs as I did


----------



## J__D

Dan GSR said:


> Dammit. It's awesome in person.
> View attachment 16197798


Soooo everyone's just brushing past the fact two squares next to each other are saying different times, days and dates... my ocd can't deal with it


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

J__D said:


> Soooo everyone's just brushing past the fact two squares next to each other are saying different times, days and dates... my ocd can't deal with it


It's because the module is defaulted to Japan time lol

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Artie Lange said:


> it's like I've been given a $1000 gift from Casio


well this makes no sense, they gifted you money you may already have, by allowing you not to buy? you can keep the $1000 I wasn't going to take from you too, you're getting wealthier with each reply

I admit at this point i'm just stirring the pot


----------



## blackeye

Artie i think you just need to understand people have different taste. I prefer positive display regardless of if they used a negative stn or the MIP one you seem to like so much.

At the end of the day you can argue about the lack of additional features for this price and if it’s worth the cost for the materials/exclusivity but arguing over the look is a subjective thing. We get it, you prefer it with a negative display. I personally would not have bought it without a positive display


----------



## kubr1ck

Gotta give Artie props for being different. He might be the only one on F17 that prefers a negative display, lol. But so do most G-SHOCK fans outside of F17, apparently, since Casio makes way more of them than positive displays. To each their own.


----------



## Scott.

This watch is absolutely correct with the positive display IMHO



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhishWatcher

Anyone in the US get one yet?


----------



## Xerxes300

Scott. said:


> This watch is absolutely correct with the positive display IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


would you say the depth of the dial is similar to the DW-5600 family or to the gw-5000.

what i found was that the carbon fiber version has it closer to the glass while the gw-5000u has it a bit deeper in the case and it actually makes quite a difference.


----------



## kubr1ck

PhishWatcher said:


> Anyone in the US get one yet?


Our UK brothers got first dibs on this one. I think we'll get our shot next month in time for Turkey Day.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Artie Lange said:


> And yet people are already talking about modifying this watch with a negative display. They actually have a new negative display now, which is the best. So why didn't they include it?
> 
> It's a marketing thing, the Japanese do it all the time. They'll make the best design but will leave one thing ugly. They know it won't bother the easy-to-please market, those will be the first buyers. Later they'll switch it up and replace the ugly with what the hard-to-please buyer wants, the secondary market.
> 
> Toyota did the same thing with the FJ Cruiser, first year it was only available in a ugly smurf-blue...and the less discerning buyers gobbled it up.


👏🤣 
this is quite the stretch of the imagination! 😂
i can see it now in the design meeting, getting down to the finished version and they all get together to come up with one thing they can ruin, something that EVERYONE will think is ugly. that in itself is quite the achievement! 😂

equating it to the release of a completely new car only coming in one colour in your country is getting into street corner weirdo yelling at the sky kind of material 😂

this is also an enthusiasts forum so theres plenty of us that go into a purchase with mods in mind, the most common one outside of a band change is to go from neg to positive display not the other way around.


----------



## Scott.

Xerxes300 said:


> would you say the depth of the dial is similar to the DW-5600 family or to the gw-5000.
> 
> what i found was that the carbon fiber version has it closer to the glass while the gw-5000u has it a bit deeper in the case and it actually makes quite a difference.





Xerxes300 said:


> would you say the depth of the dial is similar to the DW-5600 family or to the gw-5000.
> 
> what i found was that the carbon fiber version has it closer to the glass while the gw-5000u has it a bit deeper in the case and it actually makes quite a difference.


It’s hard to say. I’ve had both the GW-5000 and the GW-S5600 and know what you mean. And I’ve got 2 DWs a 5030 and a 5035

The STN display on the GMWs is the best by far for clarity and viewing angles, with the GW-5000 the worst. The S5600 is next best, then the DWs and lastly the GW-5000. 

The GW-5000s display was the main factor in selling it. Great watch, quality feel with its screwback case and soft resin but (comparatively) a poor display. 

I had hoped the U version would have been better? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTV

Are the bracelet links having spring pins in this TVA?


----------



## Darkchild

TTV said:


> Are the bracelet links having spring pins in this TVA?


Pin and collar like other titanium squares I believe.


----------



## Dan GSR

Xerxes300 said:


> would you say the depth of the dial is similar to the DW-5600 family or to the gw-5000.


Display is closer to the glass on the b5000. Better visibility


----------



## Time4Playnow

Darkchild said:


> Pin and collar like other titanium squares I believe.


Yes, I asked that question (earlier in this thread, I believe) and an owner confirmed that it has pins and collars.


----------



## TTV

Darkchild said:


> Pin and collar like other titanium squares I believe.





Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, I asked that question (earlier in this thread, I believe) and an owner confirmed that it has pins and collars.


Thanks @Darkchild & @Time4Playnow 👍


----------



## James142

I wonder why the UK got them so much earlier than the US. Anyone have any ideas on that? 🤔


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> I wonder why the UK got them so much earlier than the US. Anyone have any ideas on that? 🤔


The official release date for the watch was earlier for the U.K. The release date for the U.S. is 10 November, per Casio USA. Why they do staggered release dates, who knows...?


----------



## James142

Time4Playnow said:


> The official release date for the watch was earlier for the U.K. The release date for the U.S. is 10 November, per Casio USA. Why they do staggered release dates, who knows...?


We wants it!! 😝😜🤪


----------



## TTV

James142 said:


> We wants it!! 😝😜🤪
> 
> View attachment 16208767


One square to rule the others 😄


----------



## blackeye

I may have missed this but here's a new video someone in Japan uploaded


----------



## blackeye

one more


----------



## blackeye

and another


----------



## shocking!g

The clickbaity herp derp *(Spanish Blog: ZonaCasio)* part in the topic title can surely be removed now


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

shocking!g said:


> The clickbaity herp derp *(Spanish Blog: ZonaCasio)* part in the topic title can surely be removed now


how is it clickbait when its referencing the source? not really necessary in the title but also... who cares? 🤷‍♂️ 😅


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Many new reviews.

Some of the good ones:











I wish I could justify it.


----------



## docbrauni

...My TVA arrived today and says "Hello"... 



























































































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## TTV

docbrauni said:


> ...My TVA arrived today and says "Hello"...
> 
> View attachment 16214858
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214859
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214860
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214861
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214862
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214863
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214864
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214865
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214866
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214868
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Congrats Stefan, really nice pics 😍👍


----------



## James142

docbrauni said:


> ...My TVA arrived today and says "Hello"...
> 
> View attachment 16214858
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214859
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214860
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214861
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214862
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214863
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214864
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214865
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214866
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214868
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Wow, great pics!

Congrats!! 👍


----------



## kubr1ck

docbrauni said:


> ...My TVA arrived today and says "Hello"...
> 
> View attachment 16214858
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214859
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214860
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214861
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214862
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214863
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214864
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214865
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214866
> 
> 
> View attachment 16214868
> 
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Beautiful shots as usual, Doc. If you were Casio's official marketing photographer they'd make a lot more money than they already do.


----------



## elborderas

shocking!g said:


> The clickbaity herp derp *(Spanish Blog: ZonaCasio)* part in the topic title can surely be removed now





Tetsu Tekubi said:


> how is it clickbait when its referencing the source? not really necessary in the title but also... who cares? 🤷‍♂️ 😅


Thanks for the feedback

I am surprised that mentioning the source of the information is now seen as a bad thing.
I believe it should be the right thing to do, always.
If they came up with the content, they deserve to get credit from it.

Also, some people prefer to check the original source instead of reading to some random internet person like me. Even more when the original content is written in a different language, I could make a very poor job translating it.

As for title changes, I don't think I've seen that many of those here in these past years, not sure the reason why I should change it in this particular post.


----------



## Ottovonn

elborderas said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> I am surprised that mentioning the source of the information is now seen as a bad thing.
> I believe it should be the right thing to do, always.
> If they came up with the content, they deserve to get credit from it.
> 
> Also, some people prefer to check the original source instead of reading to some random internet person like me. Even more when the original content is written in a different language, I could make a very poor job translating it.
> 
> As for title changes, I don't think I've seen that many of those here in these past years, not sure the reason why I should change it in this particular post.


I don't understand why it was "herp derp" to begin with. You did good by citing your original source, my friend.


----------



## Dan GSR

No one else feels that way


----------



## shocking!g

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> how is it clickbait when its referencing the source? not really necessary in the title but also... who cares? 🤷‍♂️ 😅


I care. Let's make every thread title a reference to some blog/company etc. from now on

Awesomesauce!


----------



## elborderas

shocking!g said:


> I care. Let's make every thread title a reference to some blog/company etc. from now on
> 
> Awesomesauce!


It is ok to have different views, and some being contradictory, in such a big forum like this one.
I completely accept your opinion, thank you very much for sharing it.

I personally have a different opinion on this and I hope that you accept it too (you don't have to agree either).


One post in 1.2M posts in this forum is something that I believe will not set any trend, nor was my purpose.
All i wanted to do with this post was to share information with all of you that I found elsewhere.


----------



## Ottovonn

shocking!g said:


> I care. Let's make every thread title a reference to some blog/company etc. from now on
> 
> Awesomesauce!


The website's name was placed in parentheses, giving it less weight and drawing less attention to it. Sure, he did not need to include it in the title, as mentioned. However, the use of parentheses suggests that it was extra information.

Now, if he wanted to emphasize the blog and draw more attention to it, he could have done something like this:

*Spanish Blog ZONA CASIO REVEALS New GMW-B5000TVA Titanium Virtual Armour!!!!*

Note the positioning of the blog's name and generous use of capital letters. The four exclamation points add further excitement to an otherwise bland title. Here is an example of a "herp derp" -- at least as I understand the term -- click bait title.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Ottovonn said:


> Note the positioning of the blog's name and generous use of capital letters. The four exclamation points add further excitement to an otherwise bland title. Here is an example of a "*herp derp*" -- at least as I understand the term -- click bait title.


I assumed that was something that hung around on truck stop toilet seats. Still not sure.


----------



## NardinNut

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I assumed that was something that hung around on truck stop toilet seats. Still not sure.


Ha! I had to look up the meaning. I must be getting old. Can’t keep up with all the internet jargon


----------



## elborderas

I'm not really into these debates nor trying to convince others, so i just changed the title.

This already took more time to explain from me and others than expected... and time is something i care about.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

elborderas said:


> I'm not really into these debates nor trying to convince others, so i just changed the title.
> 
> This already took more time to explain from me and others than expected... and time is something i care about.


I'm not grabbing my pitchfork one way or another. That said, the watch is now in the wild. People are reviewing, buying, and wearing the thing and this has become the 'official' TVA thread. So the title looks nice and clean for that new purpose


----------



## elborderas

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I'm not grabbing my pitchfork one way or another. That said, the watch is now in the wild. People are reviewing, buying, and wearing the thing and this has become the 'official' TVA thread. So the title looks nice and clean for that new purpose


Fair point.
I never expected this thread to last that long and was more expecting it to fall into oblivion after a couple of days.

Glad it makes more sense like this


----------



## complexcarbs

I just wanna see more TVA


----------



## Ferretnose

Mine's stiil on order at my AD. USA seems to be last in line. Is Casio trying to tell us something?


----------



## fl0ppy

For those that are wearing them - do the red resin cutouts fill up with dirt and debris?


----------



## docbrauni

fl0ppy said:


> For those that are wearing them - do the red resin cutouts fill up with dirt and debris?


I can confirm after two days: No, they don't.

Ok, you mean after 12 weeks or so? Ok, I could tell after 12 weeks or so... 

But seriously: I'm guessing, that wearing it in dirty conditions would of course let debris find its way. But in the past on other watches with "cutouts", that was no Problem having a gentle brush with water and some liquid soap...

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## blackeye

docbrauni said:


> I can confirm after two days: No, they don't.
> 
> Ok, you mean after 12 weeks or so? Ok, I could tell after 12 weeks or so...
> 
> But seriously: I'm guessing, that wearing it in dirty conditions would of course let debris find its way. But in the past on other watches with "cutouts", that was no Problem having a gentle brush with water and some liquid soap...
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Stefan


Have you opened it to see if the red resin piece is the same dimensions as in any other B5000 square?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

shocking!g said:


> I care. Let's make every thread title a reference to some blog/company etc. from now on
> 
> Awesomesauce!


such a weird thing to care about 🤔 
compared to all the other threads that arent breaking news referencing external blogs that are posted here its safe to say that there would be no need for "every" thread to have a reference. even if all the ones with the external sites were mentioned it would still be very few, relatively speaking and still a weird thing to care about. just glance pass it like the "sales, evaluations" sticky thread and be on your way? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

fl0ppy said:


> For those that are wearing them - do the red resin cutouts fill up with dirt and debris?


you mean more than every other nook/cranny/crevasse on a G? unlikely. and thats if ppl are actually wearing these prize pieces in dirty environments to begin with.
as mentioned, if youre concerned with dirt, a quick rinse after each wear would sort it out


----------



## kevio

Too much drama. We need more pictures. 



Wasn't into this watch at first as it felt too busy. As if G-Shocks aren't busy enough already but specifically I wasn't sure if I liked the extra lettering on the bezel. I ended up buying the watch anyway because there was a sale on the From Japan Rakuten shop and it probably wouldn't be too hard to flip if it still doesn't look great in person. 

I'm glad that I was wrong. It's quite an interesting watch in person and does give off the mecha vibe that their designers were going for. The drilled holes in the bezel and bracelet remind me of drillium, that was used back in the day on vintage steel bicycles to reduce weight. I doubt that they save much weight on this watch but it does look more technical with them. Super cool watch overall and feel really fortunate to have picked one up.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

I'm struck by how much better this watch looks in the real-life pictures in this thread than it did in the promotional photos I've seen previously. It's still not for me, I think, but I like it a lot more now.


----------



## Wools

That's a beautiful photo kevio, thank you!

I was _this_ close to buying the TVA when I was in the London G-Shock store a few days ago, and have visited the Casio G-Shock UK Store online each night and keep pondering whether to buy it while it's still avaliable. It's a great looking watch, has a positive display and you know this will be highly regarded in years to come. It's not a bright and lairy G-Shock like we know and love, it's peppered with text and inspired by mecha anime but it's subtle.

Ahh, decisions!


----------



## docbrauni

blackeye said:


> Have you opened it to see if the red resin piece is the same dimensions as in any other B5000 square?


...no, I have not (and will not) open it just to "have a look". But I guess, there will be videos on youtube shortly revealing every detail...

Best regards

Stefan


----------



## kevio

Wools said:


> That's a beautiful photo kevio, thank you!
> 
> I was _this_ close to buying the TVA when I was in the London G-Shock store a few days ago, and have visited the Casio G-Shock UK Store online each night and keep pondering whether to buy it while it's still avaliable. It's a great looking watch, has a positive display and you know this will be highly regarded in years to come. It's not a bright and lairy G-Shock like we know and love, it's peppered with text and inspired by mecha anime but it's subtle.
> 
> Ahh, decisions!


Don't wait too long otherwise they might sell out. If you're on the fence about it, just get it so that you can adequately spend some time with it. You're probably right that this model will be highly regarded in years to come so in case it doesn't work out, you should be able to flip it quickly. This is one of those things that look much better in person than in pictures. 

Casio's own pictures don't adequately capture how the light bounces off the top edges of the polished bezel. The GMW-B5000TB-1's bezel also has this interesting but subtle effect.


----------



## Wools

kevio said:


> Don't wait too long otherwise they might sell out. If you're on the fence about it, just get it so that you can adequately spend some time with it. You're probably right that this model will be highly regarded in years to come so in case it doesn't work out, you should be able to flip it quickly. This is one of those things that look much better in person than in pictures.
> 
> Casio's own pictures don't adequately capture how the light bounces off the top edges of the polished bezel. The GMW-B5000TB-1's bezel also has this interesting but subtle effect.


You're such an enabler! 😅 

Thanks for the food for thought. My honest opinion is; I adore the watch, feel that the positive display is a great decision, love the the high tech materials and adore the design. My only negatives are personal in that I prefer a rubber / leather strap for comfort and question if the heavy text design will grow weary with long use and may look bad when you pick up scratches.

But I love the watch and as you say, when it sells out I'll curse myself!


----------



## kevio

Happy to enable! Isn’t that WUS is for? Lol

Tell you the truth, I’m not going to wear this watch on the bracelet for much longer. I’ve ordered the rubber strap for the B5000G-1 and will swap it in as soon as I receive the strap. I’ve always preferred the rubber strap as it’s more comfortable. A positive side effect is that on the rubber strap, the entire weight of the watch drops to 66g. That’s almost as light as a basic DW-5600 square. I’m all for light and durable.


----------



## Wools

If you do mod it with a resin strap then I would love to see the pictures and hear your impressions! It's such a great case and recognisable to us lot, but to see it with a plain resin strap would either change it up or may ruin the overall design. I can't wait to see it though!


----------



## complexcarbs

kevio said:


> Happy to enable! Isn’t that WUS is for? Lol
> 
> Tell you the truth, I’m not going to wear this watch on the bracelet for much longer. I’ve ordered the rubber strap for the B5000G-1 and will swap it in as soon as I receive the strap. I’ve always preferred the rubber strap as it’s more comfortable. A positive side effect is that on the rubber strap, the entire weight of the watch drops to 66g. That’s almost as light as a basic DW-5600 square. I’m all for light and durable.


I had the same thought but I'd just have a plain square (or my pro trek) as a my daily and just enjoy this occasionally on the wrist.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Wools said:


> You're such an enabler! 😅
> 
> Thanks for the food for thought. My honest opinion is; I adore the watch, feel that the positive display is a great decision, love the the high tech materials and adore the design. My only negatives are personal in that I prefer a rubber / leather strap for comfort and question if the heavy text design will grow weary with long use and may look bad when you pick up scratches.
> 
> But I love the watch and as you say, when it sells out I'll curse myself!


Curious if you've ever worn a Ti square? They are VERY light, at least compared to nearly any other (non g-shock) watch. My TCM square is so comfortable on the wrist that I can honestly forget that it's even there. 

As for the text on the watch, time will tell I suppose. But, they do say that the text is laser-etched. And, the band has DLC coating, so scratches will be few and far between for most people.


----------



## Time4Playnow

For U.S. peeps who ordered from Casio -- the TVAs should be shipping this coming week! (finally!!) I can't wait!! 😁


----------



## Wools

Time4Playnow said:


> Curious if you've ever worn a Ti square? They are VERY light, at least compared to nearly any other (non g-shock) watch. My TCM square is so comfortable on the wrist that I can honestly forget that it's even there.
> 
> As for the text on the watch, time will tell I suppose. But, they do say that the text is laser-etched. And, the band has DLC coating, so scratches will be few and far between for most people.


I’ve never worn a Ti Square before but would love to try, obviously!

I’ve had several resin squares and have a Steel Square (B5000G) now on a resin strap. It’s a really nice weight and I enjoy that extra heft.

I’ve never fully got comfortable with a metal strap, preferring to use a NATO, leather or rubber strap. I find they respond well to my wrist and changing temperatures and my wrist bone is quite prominent, so it’s not as clunky when the strap rattles over it!

Thinking back, I wish I tried on the Ti Digital Camo or the Ti Virtual Warrior when I was in G-Shock London, but it never crossed my mind. Maybe I was so busy drooling, my mind bypassed rational decision making. 😅


----------



## complexcarbs

Wools said:


> I’ve never worn a Ti Square before but would love to try, obviously!
> 
> I’ve had several resin squares and have a Steel Square (B5000G) now on a resin strap. It’s a really nice weight and I enjoy that extra heft.
> 
> I’ve never fully got comfortable with a metal strap, preferring to use a NATO, leather or rubber strap. I find they respond well to my wrist and changing temperatures and my wrist bone is quite prominent, so it’s not as clunky when the strap rattles over it!
> 
> Thinking back, I wish I tried on the Ti Digital Camo or the Ti Virtual Warrior when I was in G-Shock London, but it never crossed my mind. Maybe I was so busy drooling, my mind bypassed rational decision making. 😅


Everything fits so different on everyone. The GW5000U fits slightly funny on me (the 5610 fits better), can't quite get a good size with the OG strap but my wrist is small while the combi works...the links are huge, bigger than the Ti links. And my Seiko has a deep caseback like the 5000U but that fits great. Shape of the wrist matters too. I think I can get a good fit with this bracelet on the TVA because of the smaller links. I have a Pro Trek and a Seiko Strapcode bracelet and those fit fine. I do worry about the buckle damage but I won't be wearing tha TVA as a beater. I am rambling.


----------



## complexcarbs

Time4Playnow said:


> For U.S. peeps who ordered from Casio -- the TVAs should be shipping this coming week! (finally!!) I can't wait!! 😁


I expect Casio to cancel any order I place with them ever since the clearance GW5000 fiasco.


----------



## babylon19

complexcarbs said:


> I expect Casio to cancel any order I place with them ever since the clearance GW5000 fiasco.


What happened?


----------



## complexcarbs

babylon19 said:


> What happened?


Casio Outlet cancelled a bunch of orders in the US for on-sale GW5000's before the U's came out.


----------



## babylon19

complexcarbs said:


> Casio Outlet cancelled a bunch of orders in the US for on-sale GW5000's before the U's came out.


Damn, I missed out on the fun!


----------



## complexcarbs

babylon19 said:


> Damn, I missed out on the fun!


Hah, yeah. You missed out on literally nothing lol. They just let thousands of people order when they were out of stock.


----------



## Ferretnose

babylon19 said:


> Damn, I missed out on the fun!


Yep, you missed out on missing out...


----------



## complexcarbs

Ferretnose said:


> Yep, you missed out on missing out...


Don't upstage me here...


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

As an Asian sharing similar culture, this is a must buy item. I haven't done the crazy thing of buying two identical pieces of expensive G's, one for wear and one for collection, for long time except for this one. Mine arrived on last Saturday and another one is on the way home. 

















It is very light and cool when wearing physically. 
Cheers, 
Wah


----------



## Citizen V

Wow, I really like that design.
I need to stop coming back here. I thought I was satisfied with my TB-1, but now I want one of these.


----------



## van_helsing

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> As an Asian sharing similar culture... ...the crazy thing of buying two identical pieces of expensive G's, one for wear and one for collection... Mine arrived on last Saturday and another one is on the way home.


Glad to hear that this type of craziness appears to be found in quite a few corners of the world.....😂


----------



## A.G.

Promo video.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

complexcarbs said:


> Hah, yeah. You missed out on literally nothing lol. They just let thousands of people order when they were out of stock.


THOUSANDS!! 🤣


----------



## omichael

Hi folks, long time lurker here coming out of the shadows to say:

1) I have an unhealthy obsession with this watch. Have been collecting Swiss and microbrands for some years and never cared much for G-Shocks since I was a teenager, but this one hits different.

2) I've hesitated for weeks because of the price (especially coming from the extremely price sensitive microbrand scene).

3) I caved today and ordered one, because where I live (Southeast Asia), some grey market sellers have started offering it for a couple hundred USD below retail. Still feels like a lot to me for what it is, but was just enough to push me over the edge.

To whoever else is waiting/looking for one, I hope you get yours fast and at a good price (which apparently is possible, if my experience is anything to go by).


----------



## complexcarbs

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> THOUSANDS!! 🤣


Uh yeah.


----------



## dirkpitt73

omichael said:


> Hi folks, long time lurker here coming out of the shadows to say:
> 
> 1) I have an unhealthy obsession with this watch. Have been collecting Swiss and microbrands for some years and never cared much for G-Shocks since I was a teenager, but this one hits different.
> 
> 2) I've hesitated for weeks because of the price (especially coming from the extremely price sensitive microbrand scene).
> 
> 3) I caved today and ordered one, because where I live (Southeast Asia), some grey market sellers have started offering it for a couple hundred USD below retail. Still feels like a lot to me for what it is, but was just enough to push me over the edge.
> 
> To whoever else is waiting/looking for one, I hope you get yours fast and at a good price (which apparently is possible, if my experience is anything to go by).


Nice you were able to order one below list! Here in the US, not so much, I'm still trying to track one down. I've tried some of the more obscure AD's, one is trying to see if they can order it, we'll see. Looks like you can pay a hundred or so more and get from eBay. I feel like I missed the boat on the pre-orders at list direct through Casio.


----------



## Xerxes300

dirkpitt73 said:


> Nice you were able to order one below list! Here in the US, not so much, I'm still trying to track one down. I've tried some of the more obscure AD's, one is trying to see if they can order it, we'll see. Looks like you can pay a hundred or so more and get from eBay. I feel like I missed the boat on the pre-orders at list direct through Casio.



if you really want one...









G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1JR Titanium Virtual Armor DLC


This GMW-B5000TVA (inherits from DW-5000C) gives the impression of a science fiction movie, video game, or mecha Japanese anime rather than the usual styling of the GMW




www.shoppinginjapan.net





it's just as trustworthy as Seiya-san.


----------



## dirkpitt73

Xerxes300 said:


> if you really want one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1JR Titanium Virtual Armor DLC
> 
> 
> This GMW-B5000TVA (inherits from DW-5000C) gives the impression of a science fiction movie, video game, or mecha Japanese anime rather than the usual styling of the GMW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.shoppinginjapan.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's just as trustworthy as Seiya-san.


Thanks! I've used them before, good outfit. $236 premium over list though - I may go this route, waiting to see if a US AD can order one at list. Back when the Porter edition came out, I was lusting for one and missed out on a couple of smaller AD's who had them and posted online at list. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

A.G. said:


> Promo video.


Thanks for the video. Without that I didn't know those holes were all the way through!


----------



## dirkpitt73

My local AD got back to me and said they can get one for me! Order placed, said about 4 weeks. Joining the TVA club! This should hold me over until the MRG square comes out ;-)


----------



## babyivan

US is releasing tomorrow.


----------



## Seanrm

Some discounts are available in Japan.
List price here for the TVA is 198K JPY
Managed to get mine for 158K JPY ($1400)

I was on the fence with this one as I already have the camo TCF.
But price was too tempting and I knew I'd be kicking myself it this becomes unavailable in the next few weeks.


----------



## omichael

Seanrm said:


> Some discounts are available in Japan.
> List price here for the TVA is 198K JPY
> Managed to get mine for 158K JPY ($1400)
> 
> I was on the fence with this one as I already have the camo TCF.
> But price was too tempting and I knew I'd be kicking myself it this becomes unavailable in the next few weeks.


Nice, that's the price I got mine for too.

Now I'm curious to see if we'll end up seeing a surplus in the grey market, with prices going even lower (which seems to have happened with some of the other limited edition metal ones).

Or if supply dries up and prices shoot up.

Hard to imagine Casio not milking this model for all it's worth though - must have been expensive to set up the machining for it.


----------



## Seanrm

omichael said:


> Nice, that's the price I got mine for too.
> 
> Now I'm curious to see if we'll end up seeing a surplus in the grey market, with prices going even lower (which seems to have happened with some of the other limited edition metal ones).
> 
> Or if supply dries up and prices shoot up.
> 
> Hard to imagine Casio not milking this model for all it's worth though - must have been expensive to set up the machining for it.


Rakuten is a pretty good real-time barometer of what's available in Japan, and at what price.

Just taking 2 random recent highish-end Casios as examples, the newest limited edition Oceanus (OCW-S5000ME-1AJF) is currently being ofered by about 40 different Rakuten sellers.
The same with the new MTG-B2000YBD-1AJF, with about 40 stores offering it for sale.
But the TVA is only still available now at 14 different shops - and that's about half what it was a couple of weeks ago.

Maybe there will be a second batch?


----------



## K-Kirk

I just received my notice today from Casio US that my watch has been placed on “Backorder” and they will notify me when it’s back in stock and available to ship 😒…Anybody else receive a “Backorder” notice?


----------



## Xerxes300

there's buy now feature on the home page









Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO


Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!




www.gshock.com


----------



## Time4Playnow

Seanrm said:


> Rakuten is a pretty good real-time barometer of what's available in Japan, and at what price.
> 
> Just taking 2 random recent highish-end Casios as examples, the newest limited edition Oceanus (OCW-S5000ME-1AJF) is currently being ofered by about 40 different Rakuten sellers.
> The same with the new MTG-B2000YBD-1AJF, with about 40 stores offering it for sale.
> But the TVA is only still available now at 14 different shops - and that's about half what it was a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> Maybe there will be a second batch?


Could you pls post a link for those Rakuten stores? Years ago, I used Rakuten (for years, actually) and the link was: global.rakuten.com/en. That link no longer works, and in the limited amount of searching I've done, I could never find those Japanese stores again thru Rakuten..




K-Kirk said:


> I just received my notice today from Casio US that my watch has been placed on “Backorder” and they will notify me when it’s back in stock and available to ship 😒…Anybody else receive a “Backorder” notice?


I did, and nearly blew a fuse in my head. I just got off the phone with Casio. I was told a bunch of things that ultimately made no sense about why I got that email saying that it's out of stock and on backorder. But, she checked my order number and said that all is good. She claimed I can ignore that email and it will be shipped out either today or tomorrow. Fingers crossed! 😬

She did say that anyone who orders one now (from the website, apparently) will get a backorder notice because all of the ones they have are already accounted for (naturally).


----------



## Seanrm

Time4Playnow said:


> Could you pls post a link for those Rakuten stores? Years ago, I used Rakuten (for years, actually) and the link was: global.rakuten.com/en. That link no longer works, and in the limited amount of searching I've done, I could never find those Japanese stores again thru Rakuten..


I think Rakuten Global reduced operations a couple of years ago, though they still offer a forwarding service.

Current sellers of the TVA are here: https://search.rakuten.co.jp/search/mall/GMW-B5000TVA/

You can see details of the Rakuten overseas shipping service here: [Rakuten Global Express] Rakuten's Official Overseas Delivery (Forwarding) Service

If you are really stuck, have a good look at Amazon JP.
They have 5 or 6 sellers on there with the TVA.
Best price of 164K JPY or 178K JPY with 10% Amazon points (effectively another 17.8K JPY off)
Amazon.co.jp: Casio GMW-B5000TVA-1JR Men's Wristwatch, G-Shock Bluetooth, Radio Solar, Black : Wrist Watches

Best of luck!

Sean.


----------



## Sc300Es

Xerxes300 said:


> there's buy now feature on the home page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


Try Reeds.com

Just grabbed one and it's already shipped.


----------



## complexcarbs

Sc300Es said:


> Try Reeds.com
> 
> Just grabbed one and it's already shipped.


Can't find a link...out of stock already?


----------



## Sc300Es

complexcarbs said:


> Can't find a link...out of stock already?


Casio G-Shock Full Metal Square Virtual World Titanium Limited Edition Watch GMWB5000TVA-1


----------



## Ottovonn

Toppers shipped mine today and a watch I initially had no plans on buying seriously is on my way lol

Hopefully this will be the last full metal for me 😢 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> Toppers shipped mine today and a watch I initially had no plans on buying seriously is on my way lol
> 
> Hopefully this will be the last full metal for me 😢
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


same


----------



## tenthdentist

I actually posted in this very thread two months ago whining about the price, yet I still ordered one this weekend 🥴.

Worse still, the place I ordered from hasn't shipped it yet, and I'm actually tempted to make another order from a place that can ship it sooner.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> Toppers shipped mine today and a watch I initially had no plans on buying seriously is on my way lol
> 
> Hopefully this will be the last full metal for me 😢
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Phew. Got word that mine shipped from Casio today.  Due in Friday.

I expect it will be my last full-metal square too.. (number 6!)


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Phew. Got word that mine shipped from Casio today.  Due in Friday.
> 
> I expect it will be my last full-metal square too.. (number 6!)


You jinxed yourself by daring to use the word "last" in this forum, T4P. That automatically tacks on 5 more metal squares for future purchase.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Time4Playnow said:


> I expect it will be my last full-metal square too.. (number 6!)


I haven't long been in this part of the fourm, but 'yeah right, dream on!' 🤣🤣


----------



## Seanrm

Just a quick snap - back in its box & wrapped up to be opened properly at Xmas.


----------



## omichael

Seanrm said:


> Just a quick snap - back in its box & wrapped up to be opened properly at Xmas.


Congratulations! Nice that you got it sized. I'm a bit nervous about sizing the pin and collar bracelet and scratching the DLC 😅


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> Phew. Got word that mine shipped from Casio today.  Due in Friday.
> 
> I expect it will be my last full-metal square too..


That’s great news, Time4Play! I’m happy Casio delivered for you in the end. Looking forward to seeing your thoughts on this square as well.  

I dunno about last . . . There’s a MRG-B5000 looming around the corner (I think the price is enough to hold me back. I hope . . . )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> Toppers shipped mine today and a watch I initially had no plans on buying seriously is on my way lol
> 
> *Hopefully this will be the last full metal for me* 😢
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Until the MRG version is released!


----------



## Ottovonn

HiggsBoson said:


> Until the MRG version is released!


I think I am safe for now -- the price I anticipate may be too high for what I'm willing to pay for a full metal square. That said, if it happens to be super amazing in videos, has an functional and improved module, and is incredibly well-finished and handcrafted by Kikuo Ibe himself . . .


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> I think I am safe for now -- the price I anticipate may be too high for what I'm willing to pay for a full metal square. That said, if it happens to be super amazing in videos, has an functional and improved module, and is incredibly well-finished and handcrafted by Kikuo Ibe himself . . .


Videos, I didn't realise there were any?!


----------



## Ottovonn

HiggsBoson said:


> Videos, I didn't realise there were any?!


LOL I said *if* it happens to be amazing in videos. No videos as far as I can tell until someone leaks them . . .


----------



## HiggsBoson

Ottovonn said:


> LOL I said *if* it happens to be amazing in videos. No videos as far as I can tell until someone leaks them . . .


Of course you did. I just saw the word 'videos' and my excitement got the better of me!


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> You jinxed yourself by daring to use the word "last" in this forum, T4P. That automatically tacks on 5 more metal squares for future purchase.


I am certain - without a doubt - that this will be my LAST full-metal square!! No question about it. 
- T4PN, 11 Nov 2021

I am doubling-down on my claim. (aka going all-in) 😁













Ottovonn said:


> That’s great news, Time4Play! I’m happy Casio delivered for you in the end. Looking forward to seeing your thoughts on this square as well.
> 
> I dunno about last . . . There’s a MRG-B5000 looming around the corner (I think the price is enough to hold me back. I hope . . . )
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated, Otto. TVAs all around! There will be a lot more new pics of them here, soon. 😁

The MR-G square price is more than I will pay. Maybe I'll wait a couple years until it's available at the Casio Outlet for $1.95.


----------



## Xerxes300

Time4Playnow said:


> I am certain - without a doubt - that this will be my LAST full-metal square!! No question about it.
> - T4PN, 11 Nov 2021
> 
> I am doubling-down on my claim. (aka going all-in) 😁
> 
> Much appreciated, Otto. TVAs all around! There will be a lot more new pics of them here, soon. 😁
> 
> The MR-G square price is more than I will pay. Maybe I'll wait a couple years until it's available at the Casio Outlet for $1.95.


if the MR-G square is $3k, $1.7k is probably the most anyone is willing to spend on a Square regardless how fancy.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Xerxes300 said:


> if the MR-G square is $3k, $1.7k is probably the most anyone is willing to spend on a Square regardless how fancy.


Time will tell....  😁


----------



## CADirk

Xerxes300 said:


> if the MR-G square is $3k, $1.7k is probably the most anyone is willing to spend on a Square regardless how fancy.


I'm not sure, the other titanium squares sold out at quite a pace, and the MR-G square has more exclusivity and at twice the price it might take twice as long to sell out. That could be about a month.


----------



## Xerxes300

This one is still available, hehe











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## omichael

Just got mine in the mail! Some initial thoughts from someone who's never owned a high-end G-Shock:

* Build quality is excellent, I can appreciate the finishing and polishing of the bracelet compared to the aftermarket steel ones I've seen - makes me feel just a little less bad about the price tag.

* That said, an on the fly/ratcheting micro-adjustment would have been nice. I'm not looking forward to using a pointy tool on a DLC coated bracelet. But maybe I've just been spoiled by microbrands.

* Laser etching is clean, crisp, and evenly applied.

* The bezel is a bit of a fingerprint magnet. No idea if it's IP or DLC.

* The lug to lug as usual feels unnecessarily long to me, because of the inflexible first links. There is some overhang on my 6.25 inch wrist, but I was expecting this. And it's mitigated somewhat by the modest case size. 

* The positive STN display was the right choice in my opinion. Legibility aside, a negative display would have left a visual imbalance of too much black. And an MIP display doesn't really go with the retro-future vibe that draws me to these heritage models.


----------



## kubr1ck

Random Rob just posted a vid of not only the TVA but the AWM-500 Porter limited edition. Casio going hard with these two 1K+ watches, and us getting poorer.  Both are full DLC, and interesting to see how different the finishes are on Ti vs stainless steel.


----------



## Ottovonn

kubr1ck said:


> Random Rob just posted a vid of not only the TVA but the AWM-500 Porter limited edition. Casio going hard with these two 1K+ watches, and us getting poorer.  Both are full DLC, and interesting to see how different the finishes are on Ti vs stainless steel.


Casio needs to relax, seriously. They keep releasing these watches tailored to us enthusiasts and I love that, but damn, my wallet is hurting.


----------



## L&W

kubr1ck said:


> Random Rob just posted a vid of not only the TVA but the AWM-500 Porter limited edition. Casio going hard with these two 1K+ watches, and us getting poorer.  Both are full DLC, and interesting to see how different the finishes are on Ti vs stainless steel.


Looove that Porter AWM-500 🤤


----------



## Xerxes300

omichael said:


> * That said, an on the fly/ratcheting micro-adjustment would have been nice. I'm not looking forward to using a pointy tool on a DLC coated bracelet. But maybe I've just been spoiled by microbrands.


you can use toothpicks. the wood won't scratch the clasp.


----------



## James142

The eagle has landed 🤖😜


----------



## Ottovonn

Argh. UPS came and apparently visited and left a note saying I was unavailable. I was working at home today 😢 

I did not hear any ringing.


----------



## babyivan

Yay


----------



## James142

Ottovonn said:


> Argh. UPS came and apparently visited and left a note saying I was unavailable. I was working at home today 😢
> 
> I did not hear any ringing.


Oh dude that's a bummer. Sorry to hear it 😕


----------



## TatsNGuns

Ottovonn said:


> Toppers shipped mine today and a watch I initially had no plans on buying seriously is on my way lol
> 
> Hopefully this will be the last full metal for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh how often these words get uttered on this forum .. I hear tell although cant confirm but I think there are people who somehow visit the hallowed halls of pages of watches on here and somehow DONT get motivated to purchase a watch they didnt need. These men are obviously practicing Tibetan monks or something very close ... 


Meanwhile the crowd of us that are like you are filled up in the conference room , not the small one but the mega large one .. come on in the coffee is in the back & I believe some donuts may remain ..... lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

FEDEX let my TVA sit for an entire day at a facility near Harrisburg PA. Delivery was expected this morning. Now, new delivery date is pending.  

On a related note, I hear FEDEX is changing its corporate motto to "FEDEX: we deliver when we feel like it."


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> FEDEX let my TVA sit for an entire day at a facility near Harrisburg PA. Delivery was expected this morning. Now, new delivery date is pending.
> 
> On a related note, I hear FEDEX is changing its corporate motto to "FEDEX: we deliver when we feel like it."


I hate FedEx. Early the year, they were supposedly were delivering a watch — not a G but starts with R lol — but kept leaving a note saying I was not home. I made sure I was available and did not hear any ringing. Kept leaving notes saying I was not home. After a week of so called delivery attempts I picked it up myself. I even called FedEx and asked that it be left at a nearby store and FedEx couldn’t even do that. 

I had to go to some remote area in NYC and wait in line for over an hour at their facility to pick it up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

James142 said:


> Oh dude that's a bummer. Sorry to hear it 😕


It happens. Definitely a bummer when you are excited for a watch and it doesn't arrive on the expected delivery day. That said, it was shipped just a day or so ago, so I can wait til hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## kubr1ck

Ottovonn said:


> It happens. Definitely a bummer when you are excited for a watch and it doesn't arrive on the expected delivery day. That said, it was shipped just a day or so ago, so I can wait til hopefully tomorrow.


Well, if it makes you feel any better, my TVA arrived earlier today but it's still sitting in a box inside the garage. I'm too tired to open it. And if I'm being honest, I'm kind of tired of hearing about this watch, so it can wait until later.  At least you know UPS knows where you live and you'll take delivery soon.


----------



## blackeye

i can’t wait till this becomes my single watch collection.

jealous of all of you who have your TVA. I ordered 2 from different ADs and still no word on when i’ll get mine.

oh and as for more bad luck, i now have a spare TVA for no reason. My own damn brother asked me to get him one and backed out after i placed the order.


----------



## Xaltotun

So. Much. Text. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## clarencek

Just got mine today. Compared with the TB it’s much lighter. Probably one of the lightest watches I own now. I guess all the hallowing out of parts really made a difference.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Xaltotun said:


> So. Much. Text. 🤦‍♂️


And... so many holes. 

For those of you planning to wear this in daily basis. Prepare yourself with this for cleaning your wrist cheese outta those holes.








It's called a straw brush. The reason I know, because I have 2 babies to feed.


----------



## kubr1ck

Resized this bad boy late at night after work and took some shots.








Initial impressions. As on the TB-1, just love the matte Ti finish on the bracelet and case. Gives the watch that rugged resin look as opposed to the bling of the stainless steel squares (which I love as well). The text, exposed resin cushions and drilled links are all cool, but what makes this watch really stand out for me is the open solar panel around the dial. Removing the standard brick pattern gives this watch a whole new vibe, much more modern and high-tech, which is in keeping with the theme of the TVA.
















The DLC caseback also differs from other Ti squares in its flat matte finish (versus sunburst, textured finish), which feels smooth against the skin. I think I prefer this less fussy finish.








Casio's idea of a signed clasp. They never go subtle on anything.  








Wrist shot. Feels like nothing, and lovin' that milky clear positive LCD. Give us more of that legible goodness, Casio.


----------



## James142

Nice write-up, @kubr1ck and stellar pics!

I'm enjoying this one, feels like the TB on the wrist but with a definite playful/techie vibe 👍


----------



## Ottovonn

Just received mine! UPS just left it downstairs and said it was signed but eh at least I have it. Love the text labeling design and the mecha or sci-fi theme. And in person it still looks fairly subdued.

Just like the new Marine National Tudor Pelagos this watch isn’t for everyone but it is for someone.  

Still unsized lol










And with a book from a game designer I’ve been reading whose mechs are reminiscent of this watch










Huge thanks to Toppers and Babiyvan for dropping their link a few weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

DBL Post!

_edit_

I'll use this double post to ask a dumb question -- does this watch use the small spring bars for the bracelet? I have the other TI square but I can't recall if it uses a different system. I tried pushing them out gently with a spring bar tool, but no luck. I don't want to mess up the bracelet so I'm gonna leave it unsized for now.

Seems it uses pin and color. Damn it! These are tricky for me.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> Resized this bad boy late at night after work and took some shots.
> View attachment 16235956
> 
> Initial impressions. As on the TB-1, just love the matte Ti finish on the bracelet and case. Gives the watch that rugged resin look as opposed to the bling of the stainless steel squares (which I love as well). The text, exposed resin cushions and drilled links are all cool, but what makes this watch really stand out for me is the open solar panel around the dial. Removing the standard brick pattern gives this watch a whole new vibe, much more modern and high-tech, which is in keeping with the theme of the TVA.
> View attachment 16235958
> 
> View attachment 16235966
> 
> The DLC caseback also differs from other Ti squares in its flat matte finish (versus sunburst, textured finish), which feels smooth against the skin. I think I prefer this less fussy finish.
> View attachment 16235971
> 
> Casio's idea of a signed clasp. They never go subtle on anything.
> View attachment 16235976
> 
> Wrist shot. Feels like nothing, and lovin' that milky clear positive LCD. Give us more of that legible goodness, Casio.


Very nice, Kubr1ck!! Great shots as usual and a very nice writeup. And I have a confession to make: when I did NOT get mine yesterday as expected, I saw that you had made a post about yours here but intentionally did not look at your writeup before I had my watch. This is because your writeups & pics are so good, I wanted to leave a little to my imagination before I actually received mine, if that makes sense. 😁

Thankfully Fedex came thru a day late. Better late than never! 😁

Few thoughts. The matte Ti finish is what really pushed me over the edge on this one. Mainly since my TCM is so different and does not have that look at all, so I really appreciate it on this one. 

The red "resin cushioning" visible in the lug area is cool, but more subdued than expected, which is fine. I like the look a lot.

A couple hints that this watch is more of a premium G. (besides the Ti and DLC) The polished bezel looks really nice (altho may pick up micro-scratches), and the centerlink portion of the bracelet (as well as the top side portions of each link) is polished and quite noticeable when the light hits it. 

The text, as expected, is cool, and more understated than I expected, which is also a good thing. As a side note, this is the first g-shock that I "read" before putting it on my wrist. 😁

Also, nice to see posts by James and Otto in addition to Kubr1ck. Congrats guys!


----------



## Ottovonn

I got mine sized for free at the G-Shock NYC soho shop. But the guy accidentally damaged one of the links. He looked so sad and was trembling (his hands were shaking). I think one of the removed links was dented by the mallet. 

I felt bad and was not mad at him. He offered to send a free link which I agreed to. For me pin and collar is pain system to work with so I understand. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice, Kubr1ck!! Great shots as usual and a very nice writeup. And I have a confession to make: when I did NOT get mine yesterday as expected, I saw that you had made a post about yours here but intentionally did not look at your writeup before I had my watch. This is because your writeups & pics are so good, I wanted to leave a little to my imagination before I actually received mine, if that makes sense.
> 
> Thankfully Fedex came thru a day late. Better late than never!
> 
> Few thoughts. The matte Ti finish is what really pushed me over the edge on this one. Mainly since my TCM is so different and does not have that look at all, so I really appreciate it on this one.
> 
> The red "resin cushioning" visible in the lug area is cool, but more subdued than expected, which is fine. I like the look a lot.
> 
> A couple hints that this watch is more of a premium G. (besides the Ti and DLC) The polished bezel looks really nice (altho may pick up micro-scratches), and the centerlink portion of the bracelet (as well as the top side portions of each link) is polished and quite noticeable when the light hits it.
> 
> The text, as expected, is cool, and more understated than I expected, which is also a good thing. As a side note, this is the first g-shock that I "read" before putting it on my wrist.
> 
> Also, nice to see posts by James and Otto in addition to Kubr1ck. Congrats guys!
> 
> View attachment 16236629
> 
> 
> View attachment 16236630
> 
> 
> View attachment 16236631
> 
> 
> View attachment 16236755
> 
> 
> View attachment 16236757


Congrats Time4Play! I’m happy our delivery folks delivered and yeah even better many of us got it around the same time. I also love the matte finish and crisp display. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Here's mine the TVA after sizing it.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Here's mine the TVA after sizing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Just wanna give props to @Cowboy Bebop for getting me in touch with his contact at Topper. The TVA was my first watch purchased from them and it won't be my last. Awesome service. Thanks dude!


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Very nice, Kubr1ck!! Great shots as usual and a very nice writeup. And I have a confession to make: when I did NOT get mine yesterday as expected, I saw that you had made a post about yours here but intentionally did not look at your writeup before I had my watch. This is because your writeups & pics are so good, I wanted to leave a little to my imagination before I actually received mine, if that makes sense. 😁
> 
> Thankfully Fedex came thru a day late. Better late than never! 😁


Real glad you got your watch today man, and I appreciate the kind words. We're just a bunch of enablers on here anyway.  I think the positive TVA and negative TCM pretty much make the perfect Ti square pair.



Ottovonn said:


> I got mine sized for free at the G-Shock NYC soho shop. But the guy accidentally damaged one of the links. He looked so sad and was trembling (his hands were shaking). I think one of the removed links was dented by the mallet.
> 
> I felt bad and was not mad at him. He offered to send a free link which I agreed to. For me pin and collar is pain system to work with so I understand.


That was big of you not to be upset at him. At the end of the day, it's just a dumb watch link. First world problems. I did notice while sizing mine though that the pins on the TVA were particularly difficult to remove. A lot of resistance. Maybe the Ti finish on the inside of these links is a bit rough.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

kubr1ck said:


> Real glad you got your watch today man, and I appreciate the kind words. We're just a bunch of enablers on here anyway.  I think the positive TVA and negative TCM pretty much make the perfect Ti square pair.
> 
> 
> That was big of you not to be upset at him. At the end of the day, it's just a dumb watch link. First world problems. I did notice while sizing mine though that the pins on the TVA were particularly difficult to remove. A lot of resistance. Maybe the Ti finish on the inside of these links is a bit rough.


Found it very easy to remove...I have a pin remover that's on the thin side and I use a watchmaker hammer tool and about 3 taps and they're out...the hardest process of all of this is making sure you don't accidentally lose the pin collars.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Found it very easy to remove...I have a pin remover that's on the thin side and I use a watchmaker hammer tool and about 3 taps and they're out...the hardest process of all of this is making sure you don't accidentally lose the pin collars.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Same experience. And I use the same technique. I had gotten a cheap watch tool set years ago that included 3 pin punch tools, and one has a thinner diameter punch that I always use for the pin/collar setups. Yep, mine hammered out right away.

To put mine back together, I hold the links together in one hand, insert the pin from the bottom till it stops - then put the end of the pin on top of the plastic punch block that I have from the toolkit. Then I simply hold onto the bracelet and press the bracelet/pin down against a hard plastic section of the punch block, and it will push it in about 99% of the way. Then I use the hammer with a few very light taps to seat it the whole way. Easy peasy.


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Same experience. And I use the same technique. I had gotten a cheap watch tool set years ago that included 3 pin punch tools, and one has a thinner diameter punch that I always use for the pin/collar setups. Yep, mine hammered out right away.
> 
> To put mine back together, I hold the links together in one hand, insert the pin from the bottom till it stops - then put the end of the pin on top of the plastic punch block that I have from the toolkit. Then I simply hold onto the bracelet and press the bracelet/pin down against a hard plastic section of the punch block, and it will push it in about 99% of the way. Then I use the hammer with a few very light taps to seat it the whole way. Easy peasy.


I used a pair of rusty pliers and some elbow grease to get my pins out. I guess I should try your and Cowboy's method.


----------



## complexcarbs

Sounds like Pro Trek bracelet links.


----------



## mongkorn

Still waiting on my pre order 😢. Next time I’m using Toppers😩


----------



## James142

BTW, I find the best way to reinsert the pin is _against_ the arrow, as counterintuitive as that seems.


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> BTW, I find the best way to reinsert the pin is _against_ the arrow, as counterintuitive as that seems.


Yeah, that's how it's supposed to be done. The arrow is for pin removal only. It goes back in the opposite way.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

James142 said:


> BTW, I find the best way to reinsert the pin is _against_ the arrow, as counterintuitive as that seems.


Yes I just out* the long pin in same direction it came put and then I push it in by laying it on a table and pushing the bracelet down until it slide through the collar and after it's all the way I take the pin remover and hammer it in just a bit so that it's below the groove.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Yes I just put the long pin in same direction it came put and then I push it in by laying it on a table and pushing the bracelet down until it slide through the collar and after it's all the way I take the pin remover and hammer it in just a bit so that it's below the groove.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


That sounds kinda violent, Cowboy. And you have some nice watches.


----------



## TatsNGuns

I'm curious now that so many have received theirs If you believe casio priced these exactly as much as they could or would yall still be owners If say these guys were 2200$ ish ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

Ottovonn said:


> I got mine sized for free at the G-Shock NYC soho shop. But the guy accidentally damaged one of the links. He looked so sad and was trembling (his hands were shaking). I think one of the removed links was dented by the mallet.
> 
> I felt bad and was not mad at him. He offered to send a free link which I agreed to. For me pin and collar is pain system to work with so I understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Next time Just ask @babyivan to help you out, Many Years ago Panatime (used to make watch straps) had a instore pickup and strap replacement. The damn guy scratched my Breitling installing a strap... Never again would I let anyone change anything for me.


----------



## omichael

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm curious now that so many have received theirs If you believe casio priced these exactly as much as they could or would yall still be owners If say these guys were 2200$ ish ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


There's little logic in this kind of watch, it's a matter of perceived value rather than actual value. 

So if the pricing scale for similar past releases was also $2,200ish, and prices held steady on the grey and secondary market - I'd assume many would still buy this one (and complain about the price while doing so).

The main reason I got one - apart from really liking the design - is because I found it cheaper than retail, and I'm fairly confident it will retain decent value for if/when I get bored of it.


----------



## Seanrm

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm curious now that so many have received theirs If you believe casio priced these exactly as much as they could or would yall still be owners If say these guys were 2200$ ish ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't think I'd have got mine if I'd had to pay full retail price.

If you are lucky enought to already own a titanium, then it really is a bit of overkill (especially as much cheaper custom kits from the usual suspects are most likely already in the works).

But, if you don't already own a titanium, I think this is definitely the one to get - to wear or simply to collect - and that might make paying full retail more acceptable.


----------



## L&W

Seanrm said:


> If you are lucky enought to already own a titanium, then it really is a bit of overkill (especially as much cheaper custom kits from the usual suspects are most likely already in the works).


The TVA titanium kit is already out and looks nice...


----------



## TatsNGuns

omichael said:


> There's little logic in this kind of watch, it's a matter of perceived value rather than actual value.
> 
> So if the pricing scale for similar past releases was also $2,200ish, and prices held steady on the grey and secondary market - I'd assume many would still buy this one (and complain about the price while doing so).
> 
> The main reason I got one - apart from really liking the design - is because I found it cheaper than retail, and I'm fairly confident it will retain decent value for if/when I get bored of it.


Key points being *****ing while purchasing lol  I have to say for what I know most are paying for them there doesn't seem to be much purchase regret.. that's a good thing regardless the type of purchase. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkchild

Got mine a few days ago and haven’t had a chance to check it out yet. Recently had to resize a few of my watches and find the pin and collar mechanism a pain. Is there any inherent advantage to them?


----------



## omichael

Darkchild said:


> Got mine a few days ago and haven’t had a chance to check it out yet. Recently had to resize a few of my watches and find the pin and collar mechanism a pain. Is there any inherent advantage to them?


More of a pain to resize, but they tend to hold better. Some bracelets with screws have a tendency of coming loose over time, a lot of people use Loctite to keep them in place.


----------



## complexcarbs

L&W said:


> The TVA titanium kit is already out and looks nice...


Do you mean an aftermarket kit? Really? Already?


----------



## Ottovonn

Guarionex said:


> Next time Just ask @babyivan to help you out, Many Years ago Panatime (used to make watch straps) had a instore pickup and strap replacement. The damn guy scratched my Breitling installing a strap... Never again would I let anyone change anything for me.


When I had a Seiko SBDX001 MM300 several years ago, I let the guy around the corner resize the bracelet for me. The bracelet fell apart when I got home. I was lucky I was near a bed when the watch fell, and it safely landed on the mattress. I swore back then I would adjust the bracelet myself . . . but I got lazy in recent years. If it's tricky to do, I'll have someone else do it; I'm rethinking that. I think going forward I'll watch some videos and invest in proper tools to work with the pin and collar system. Lesson learned again 😢


----------



## Time4Playnow

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm curious now that so many have received theirs If you believe casio priced these exactly as much as they could or would yall still be owners If say these guys were 2200$ ish ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Casio priced this TVA about the same as the previous Ti versions. If they had priced it hundreds above the other Ti watches, I think I would have passed. 

As it is, I'm happy with the watch. No complaints.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> When I had a Seiko SBDX001 MM300 several years ago, I let the guy around the corner resize the bracelet for me. The bracelet fell apart when I got home. I was lucky I was near a bed when the watch fell, and it safely landed on the mattress. I swore back then I would adjust the bracelet myself . . . but I got lazy in recent years. If it's tricky to do, I'll have someone else do it; I'm rethinking that. I think going forward I'll watch some videos and invest in proper tools to work with the pin and collar system. Lesson learned again 😢


Yeah, Otto, I think many of us have learned the same lesson. Years back, I took a watch (non-G) to an AD for a battery change. I was pretty sure, but could not prove, that he scratched the caseback. I vowed to always change my own batteries from that point forward. I've been sizing my own bracelets for many years. The last time I had an AD resize a bracelet was for a Seiko years ago. It used a system with which I was not familiar so I had them do it. Later, I watched videos and found it's not as hard as it seemed, so I've done Seikos like that on my own since then.

I have to resize the bracelet on my TCM. Winter wrist shrinkage I guess! lol If I'm able to I'll post a little video of it here.


----------



## GaryK30

Ottovonn said:


> I got mine sized for free at the G-Shock NYC soho shop. But the guy accidentally damaged one of the links. He looked so sad and was trembling (his hands were shaking). I think one of the removed links was dented by the mallet.
> 
> I felt bad and was not mad at him. He offered to send a free link which I agreed to. For me pin and collar is pain system to work with so I understand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's unfortunate. Are all of the links unique on the TVA, due to a different number label on each one? Hopefully the "free" replacement link is the correct one.

I've only sized a pin-and-collar bracelet once, on a titanium Citizen Promaster Sky. I used a screw-type link pin remover, similar to the one shown in the picture below. The screw part had a bit of slop in it, so I put teflon tape around the threads to take up the slack. It works pretty well now.


----------



## L&W

complexcarbs said:


> Do you mean an aftermarket kit? Really? Already?


Yes and looks well made. Cost around 100USD.


----------



## complexcarbs

L&W said:


> Yes and looks well made. Cost around 100USD.


Uhhh..link please? I don't know "the usual suspects" in this case.


----------



## L&W

complexcarbs said:


> Uhhh..link please? I don't know "the usual suspects" in this case.


----------



## complexcarbs

L&W said:


> View attachment 16238555


But where do you get it lol. My keyboard doesn't have those characters in the watermark to search first off.


----------



## Guarionex

Time4Playnow said:


> Yeah, Otto, I think many of us have learned the same lesson. Years back, I took a watch (non-G) to an AD for a battery change. I was pretty sure, but could not prove, that he scratched the caseback. I vowed to always change my own batteries from that point forward. I've been sizing my own bracelets for many years. The last time I had an AD resize a bracelet was for a Seiko years ago. It used a system with which I was not familiar so I had them do it. Later, I watched videos and found it's not as hard as it seemed, so I've done Seikos like that on my own since then.
> 
> I have to resize the bracelet on my TCM. Winter wrist shrinkage I guess! lol If I'm able to I'll post a little video of it here.


Somewhere above here in this thread, there is a link to random robs youtube video of the link removal process. He has a press but i do the same with a cheap 10 dollar kit I bought years ago on ebay..


----------



## Ottovonn

L&W said:


> View attachment 16238555


Wow. That is disturbingly accurate. I support some aftermarket stuff -- for me, homage designs are inspired designs are cool -- but that is a clone basically.


----------



## complexcarbs

Ottovonn said:


> Wow. That is disturbingly accurate. I support some aftermarket stuff -- for me, homage designs are inspired designs are cool -- but that is a clone basically.


The double-text disturbs me.


----------



## Ottovonn

complexcarbs said:


> The double-text disturbs me.


I just noticed LOL


----------



## complexcarbs

Ottovonn said:


> I just noticed LOL


Yeahhhhh looks great other than that.


----------



## L&W

complexcarbs said:


> Yeahhhhh looks great other than that.


I'd like to have a kit without all the text.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Ottovonn said:


> When I had a Seiko SBDX001 MM300 several years ago, I let the guy around the corner resize the bracelet for me. The bracelet fell apart when I got home. I was lucky I was near a bed when the watch fell, and it safely landed on the mattress. I swore back then I would adjust the bracelet myself . . . but I got lazy in recent years. If it's tricky to do, I'll have someone else do it; I'm rethinking that. I think going forward I'll watch some videos and invest in proper tools to work with the pin and collar system. Lesson learned again 😢


Okay Otto, here are a couple short videos showing how I do this. This isn't the only way obviously, but it's very easy. Keep in mind, I've done this A LOT. More times than I can count w/pins and collars. I have also done this using a pin pusher (also cheap), but I've found the hammer method is faster and easier. The trick is finding a "punch" with a small enough diameter to go thru the collar in order to push the pin out. All I can tell you is that the cheap toolkit I got came with 3 punches, and one was clearly a slimmer diameter than the other two.

Here's the vid for removing the link:


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mJNpge


And here's the vid for putting the bracelet back together.

*** Please note: at the 17 second mark I said "..put the link in the bottom.." I meant, put the PIN in the bottom of the bracelet link (it goes back in the opposite way that it came out -- i.e., against the arrow direction). Then although you can't actually see this, the portion of the pin that is sticking out is pressed against a hard surface of the punch block, and you just push down on the bracelet to re-insert the pin. As you can see, it's very quick and easy.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2mJNq34


----------



## complexcarbs

L&W said:


> I'd like to have a kit without all the text.


Those exist already basically.


----------



## L&W

complexcarbs said:


> Those exist already basically.


 Bezel with cut out and bracelet with holes and no text? Haven't seen it yet.


----------



## complexcarbs

L&W said:


> Bezel with cut out and bracelet with holes and no text? Haven't seen it yet.


Well if you wanna get that specific.......


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> Okay Otto, here are a couple short videos showing how I do this. This isn't the only way obviously, but it's very easy. Keep in mind, I've done this A LOT. More times than I can count w/pins and collars. I have also done this using a pin pusher (also cheap), but I've found the hammer method is faster and easier. The trick is finding a "punch" with a small enough diameter to go thru the collar in order to push the pin out. All I can tell you is that the cheap toolkit I got came with 3 punches, and one was clearly a slimmer diameter than the other two.
> 
> Here's the vid for removing the link:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2mJNpge
> 
> 
> And here's the vid for putting the bracelet back together.
> 
> *** Please note: at the 17 second mark I said "..put the link in the bottom.." I meant, put the PIN in the bottom of the bracelet link (it goes back in the opposite way that it came out -- i.e., against the arrow direction). Then although you can't actually see this, the portion of the pin that is sticking out goes against a hard surface of the punch block, and you just push down on the bracelet to re-insert the pin. As you can see, it's very quick and easy.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2mJNq34


Wow! Thanks for the video demonstrations and writeup, Time4play. I appreciate the detailed tutorial a lot. I need one of those punch blocks. Also, looking forward to your Youtube channel (just kidding, though that was an informative video tutorial ).


----------



## babyivan

Ottovonn said:


> When I had a Seiko SBDX001 MM300 several years ago, I let the guy around the corner resize the bracelet for me. The bracelet fell apart when I got home. I was lucky I was near a bed when the watch fell, and it safely landed on the mattress. I swore back then I would adjust the bracelet myself . . . but I got lazy in recent years. If it's tricky to do, I'll have someone else do it; I'm rethinking that. I think going forward I'll watch some videos and invest in proper tools to work with the pin and collar system. Lesson learned again


It's not hard to do, just takes time and patience. I bought a kit several years ago for pin and collar. A cheap $10 Amazon kit that came with three different size pin drivers a plastic block and a little mallet.

If someone is going to fu'ck up my bracelet, it's going to be me 

It usually takes several tries for me to get the right fit with clasp placement, so I need to be able to fiddle around with it myself. Thankfully with this titanium Square, it follows the same rules as my other full metal squares when it comes to links, so I just follow the other ones.


----------



## omichael

Pins and collars aren't too hard. But they can be finicky especially when you don't have all the best tools, some things to watch out for:

1. *The pin staying stuck in the link when you've used your tool to push it halfway out*: use pliers to grip and pull it out all the way, but be careful not to pull at an angle so you don't bend the pin. It sometimes needs a bit of gentle force. And remember to hold onto the watch firmly when pulling.

2. *Losing sight of the collar: *the collar is tiny and can either get stuck in your tool, or roll onto the floor. But often it just stays in the link once you've pulled the pin out, and you just need to tap or shake it out gently.

3. *Removing the right amount of links for a good fit: *you double your work time if you don't get it right the first time, and the micro adjustment can only go so far.

4. *Scuffing the bracelet when you're hammering the pin back in: *my dumb a** has done this on a pretty expensive Seiko bracelet, so now I just use the plastic block to screw it back in.

5. *Not reinserting the pin at the right angle: *even when the pin is halfway back in, the link still has some bend before the pin reengages with the collar. So if it feels stuck when you're pushing and hammering, it's probably because you need to wiggle it a bit and get the angle right.


----------



## Darkchild

omichael said:


> Pins and collars aren't too hard. But they can be finicky especially when you don't have all the best tools, some things to watch out for:
> 
> 1. *The pin staying stuck in the link when you've used your tool to push it halfway out*: use pliers to grip and pull it out all the way, but be careful not to pull at an angle so you don't bend the pin. It sometimes needs a bit of gentle force. And remember to hold onto the watch firmly when pulling.
> 
> 2. *Losing sight of the collar: *the collar is tiny and can either get stuck in your tool, or roll onto the floor. But often it just stays in the link once you've pulled the pin out, and you just need to tap or shake it out gently.
> 
> 3. *Removing the right amount of links for a good fit: *you double your work time if you don't get it right the first time, and the micro adjustment can only go so far.
> 
> 4. *Scuffing the bracelet when you're hammering the pin back in: *my dumb a** has done this on a pretty expensive Seiko bracelet, so now I just use the plastic block to screw it back in.
> 
> 5. *Not reinserting the pin at the right angle: *even when the pin is halfway back in, the link still has some bend before the pin reengages with the collar. So if it feels stuck when you're pushing and hammering, it's probably because you need to wiggle it a bit and get the angle right.


its 5 that’s a challenge most of the time for me. Sometimes it does go in nice and easy and others it takes a fair bit of wriggling to get aligned.


----------



## Darkchild

Got around to resizing finally. Very similar to the TB with a bit more character. Took some pictures for anyone looking for comparison shots. lighting isn't great but you get the idea...

Vs TB










The Ti Family











The full Ti Family











The 'Black' full metals (sans Porter)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Darkchild said:


> Got around to resizing finally. Very similar to the TB with a bit more character. Took some pictures for anyone looking for comparison shots. lighting isn't great but you get the idea...
> 
> Vs TB
> View attachment 16239660
> 
> 
> 
> The Ti Family
> 
> View attachment 16239661
> 
> 
> 
> The full Ti Family
> 
> View attachment 16239663
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Black' full metals (sans Porter)
> 
> View attachment 16239664


Wow, that's quite the full-metal group you have there!!  You have all of the Ti's, right? Congrats!!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Darkchild said:


> Got around to resizing finally. Very similar to the TB with a bit more character. Took some pictures for anyone looking for comparison shots. lighting isn't great but you get the idea...
> 
> Vs TB
> View attachment 16239660
> 
> 
> 
> The Ti Family
> 
> View attachment 16239661
> 
> 
> 
> The full Ti Family
> 
> View attachment 16239663
> 
> 
> 
> The 'Black' full metals (sans Porter)
> 
> View attachment 16239664


Wow, helluva collection! I think I still prefer the matt model with the exception of the solar panel on the TVA. It probably has to be the most talked about square since the ss release. I'm not into it, but I am glad so many people are. Hoping to see one in the metal soon. Congrats!


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, helluva collection! I think I still prefer the matt model with the exception of the solar panel on the TVA. It probably has to be the most talked about square since the ss release. I'm not into it, but I am glad so many people are. Hoping to see one in the metal soon. Congrats!


When the recent g-shock "outlet" sale came out....I just happened to be in my email the MOMENT that I got notice of it. I went to the site right away, and there were all of these Gs for amazing prices! Including the TB. I had seriously considered getting the TB in the past, and at the price it was offered, I briefly (very briefly) considered getting it and selling the TVA (that I didn't have yet) instead, saving quite a bit of money on the new Ti purchase. 

While I'm sure the TB is wonderful, to me the TVA is so much more 'interesting' - with the text, the cutouts, the holes in the bracelet, the solar panel, etc. I'm not sorry I made that decision. Love the TVA.

As for the outlet sale, if I had any watch money available, I would have been all over the Navy D1000 Frog! (one that I have owned before, but it's awesome!)


----------



## Time4Playnow

For those who got their TVA directly from Casio, don't forget to go to Casio's website to register the purchase, & you'll get an additional year's warranty:

Product Registration - Casio Support Page | Casio USA


----------



## GaryK30

Time4Playnow said:


> For those who got their TVA directly from Casio, don't forget to go to Casio's website to register the purchase, & you'll get an additional year's warranty:
> 
> Product Registration - Casio Support Page | Casio USA
> 
> View attachment 16241039


This might work if you buy from any Casio AD. I did the same with a Pro Trek I bought from Amazon several years ago.


----------



## Time4Playnow

GaryK30 said:


> This might work if you buy from any Casio AD. I did the same with a Pro Trek I bought from Amazon several years ago.


Good point, Gary. Now that you mention it, I think I've done that before too with watches purchased from Casio ADs. I had simply forgotten that, it's been so long..


----------



## kubr1ck

The clasp on the TVA seems to work a lot better than the ones on pretty much any of my other metal squares (SS or Ti), i.e. it's working like a clasp on a watch at this price point should work: easy latching and unlatching. Do you guys notice this as well or is this a fluke?


----------



## Darkchild

kubr1ck said:


> The clasp on the TVA seems to work a lot better than the ones on pretty much any of my other metal squares (SS or Ti), i.e. it's working like a clasp on a watch at this price point should work: easy latching and unlatching. Do you guys notice this as well or is this a fluke?


Seems the same to me


----------



## Ottovonn

kubr1ck said:


> The clasp on the TVA seems to work a lot better than the ones on pretty much any of my other metal squares (SS or Ti), i.e. it's working like a clasp on a watch at this price point should work: easy latching and unlatching. Do you guys notice this as well or is this a fluke?


The TVA clasp seems to snap a little louder than the camo clasp. So, maybe onto something.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> The clasp on the TVA seems to work a lot better than the ones on pretty much any of my other metal squares (SS or Ti), i.e. it's working like a clasp on a watch at this price point should work: easy latching and unlatching. Do you guys notice this as well or is this a fluke?


My first impression is....flukerino.  

But I'll actually compare it with other G clasps tomorrow so I can have a more informed opinion. 😁


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> My first impression is....flukerino.
> 
> But I'll actually compare it with other G clasps tomorrow so I can have a more informed opinion. 😁


The simple test: can you push the clasp closed against your wrist with one finger with no issues. I can't say this is the case with most of my other metal squares, which is kinda sad. The TVA though, no issues.


----------



## Paul R

kubr1ck said:


> The clasp on the TVA seems to work a lot better than the ones on pretty much any of my other metal squares (SS or Ti), i.e. it's working like a clasp on a watch at this price point should work: easy latching and unlatching. Do you guys notice this as well or is this a fluke?


I don't have a TVA to compare but have noticed that the full metal clasps feel and work great when I'm wearing them but on the case cushions some models want to latch easily and others need some manipulation, raising the lower side of the clasp, to get it to latch. My D and TFG latch easy first time every time on the cushion but my TB and GD don't want to latch every time and need some work.

Because it never happens when I'm wearing it I hadn't given it much thought or a close look but I'm sure it's basically caused by the cushion having too much give to push the lower end of the bifold up so the pin catch.


----------



## Paul R

kubr1ck said:


> The simple test: can you push the clasp closed against your wrist with one finger with no issues. I can't say this is the case with most of my other metal squares, which is kinda sad. The TVA though, no issues.


Oh no I've never had any issue with them working just fine when I'm wearing them.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

kubr1ck said:


> The clasp on the TVA seems to work a lot better than the ones on pretty much any of my other metal squares (SS or Ti), i.e. it's working like a clasp on a watch at this price point should work: easy latching and unlatching. Do you guys notice this as well or is this a fluke?



BTW, sorry it has been answered already but is the most exposed part of the clasp (the "hood") made of titanium too ?


----------



## kubr1ck

Paul R said:


> Oh no I've never had any issue with them working just fine when I'm wearing them.


Good to hear, Paul. I often have to place a finger under the clasp and press down with my thumb in order to get it to latch on my other metal squares, which is pretty disappointing for watches this expensive. The TVA has been great so far though.



Nemo_Sandman said:


> BTW, sorry it has been answered already but is the most exposed part of the clasp (the "hood") made of titanium too ?


Yes it is, Nemo. It is also DLC coated. This is the true for your TB-1 as well.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kubr1ck said:


> The simple test: can you push the clasp closed against your wrist with one finger with no issues. I can't say this is the case with most of my other metal squares, which is kinda sad. The TVA though, no issues.


One off my biggest gripes that I've sounded off about too much maybe, but here I go again. 😄 My matt Ti closes without having to place a finger behind the clasp, but I have learned not at every position. I originally thought with my Ti purchase it had been solved because it was closing without the need of my finger, but not exactly. If done so on the upper portion of my wrist, it doesn't click. Honestly, I find this unacceptable and just embarrassing for the price...but still love my metal squares 😄


----------



## Time4Playnow

Reading some of the replies here, I'm chuckling to myself. Why? I don't share the concern about having to place a finger behind a clasp to close it. Never bothered me, never will. 🤷‍♂️

Here's my take: the underside of my wrist is soft. It has "give." To me, it is very natural to have to put a finger behind a clasp to close it. Doing so does not bother me in the least. I don't judge the quality of a clasp, or watch, based upon this test. 

I would say that you guys who do are somewhat weird.......but, here, we all have our eccentricities. The mere fact that we are HERE makes us a bit eccentric, I think, to most people. So, I won't say that.  Besides that, I like you guys, so I can forgive things like that. 

Now for the 'data' that you all probably want to hear. My MR-G, MTG-B1000, MTG-B2000, Sinn U1, and Tokyo Twilight square are the ONLY ones out of the watches I checked that have clasps that will close without putting my finger behind them.

All my other metal squares, yes including the TVA, and the TCM, and even the Porter - will NOT latch shut unless I put a finger behind the clasp - with one caveat... A trick is to bend the palm of the hand backward somewhat, which makes one of the wrist bones prominent and the wrist underside somewhat rigid. When I do that, I can close pretty much any clasp on any watch without putting the finger behind it.

So much to the dismay of some of you maybe - I won't be giving away my TVA, TCM, Porter, or other Gs that have such lousy, el cheapo 'freaking clasps! 😲😲 Sorry not sorry. 😁

And, I honestly did not notice any diff between my TVA clasp and the ones on my other metal squares, when it comes to any other issue.

p.s. it could very well be true that I AM the weird one when it comes to the clasp "non-issue." If so, I can live with that.  😁


----------



## complexcarbs

Mr.Jones82 said:


> One off my biggest gripes that I've sounded off about too much maybe, but here I go again. 😄 My matt Ti closes without having to place a finger behind the clasp, but I have learned not at every position. I originally thought with my Ti purchase it had been solved because it was closing without the need of my finger, but not exactly. If done so on the upper portion of my wrist, it doesn't click. Honestly, I find this unacceptable and just embarrassing for the price...but still love my metal squares 😄


lol what


----------



## kubr1ck

Time4Playnow said:


> Reading some of the replies here, I'm chuckling to myself. Why? I don't share the concern about having to place a finger behind a clasp to close it. Never bothered me, never will. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Here's my take: the underside of my wrist is soft. It has "give." To me, it is very natural to have to put a finger behind a clasp to close it. Doing so does not bother me in the least. I don't judge the quality of a clasp, or watch, based upon this test.
> 
> I would say that you guys who do are somewhat weird.......but, here, we all have our eccentricities. The mere fact that we are HERE makes us a bit eccentric, I think, to most people. So, I won't say that.  Besides that, I like you guys, so I can forgive things like that.
> 
> Now for the 'data' that you all probably want to hear. My MR-G, MTG-B1000, MTG-B2000, Sinn U1, and Tokyo Twilight square are the ONLY ones out of the watches I checked that have clasps that will close without putting my finger behind them.
> 
> All my other metal squares, yes including the TVA, and the TCM, and even the Porter - will NOT latch shut unless I put a finger behind the clasp - with one caveat... A trick is to bend the palm of the hand backward somewhat, which makes one of the wrist bones prominent and the wrist underside somewhat rigid. When I do that, I can close pretty much any clasp on any watch without putting the finger behind it.
> 
> So much to the dismay of some of you maybe - I won't be giving away my TVA, TCM, Porter, or other Gs that have such lousy, el cheapo 'freaking clasps! 😲😲 Sorry not sorry. 😁
> 
> And, I honestly did not notice any diff between my TVA clasp and the ones on my other metal squares, when it comes to any other issue.
> 
> p.s. it could very well be true that I AM the weird one when it comes to the clasp "non-issue." If so, I can live with that.  😁


It's not really a dealbreaker for me obviously since I own many of these watches. It's just a bit unfortunate. I find Casio clasps to be sub-par compared to those from Citizen and Seiko that latch with zero effort. But then every brand seems to have some Achille's heel, like Seiko with its widespread bezel alignment issues, which is frankly more of an embarrassment. At the end of the day, first world problems. These watches have far more strengths than weaknesses, which is why I continue to buy them.


----------



## James142

The finger/clasp issue on the GMW-B5K doesn't bother me.

But the new MRG square better close itself, you know what I mean? 😝


----------



## Paul R

OK so it seems like what I'm experiencing with the case cushions is what others are experiencing wearing the watch. I could see how that would be irritating as I don't like having to fiddle with it even though I don't take them on and off the cushions that often.


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> The finger/clasp issue on the GMW-B5K doesn't bother me.
> 
> But the new MRG square better close itself, you know what I mean? 😝


The new MRG square would have to fly across the room, put itself on my wrist, get me out of bed, then make me breakfast!    

Since I doubt it will have all of those features, I'll prob have to pass..


----------



## van_helsing

Time4Playnow said:


> The new MRG square would have to fly across the room, put itself on my wrist, get me out of bed, then make me breakfast!
> 
> Since I doubt it will have all of those features, I'll prob have to pass..


I keep telling myself those *exact same* words - however, _should_ that particular new MRG square become reality (one fine day in 2022) then it won't be the watch flying across the room but instead all those words above will fly out of the window and the MRG square will become an addition to the collection.

'nuff said...


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Time4Playnow said:


> Reading some of the replies here, I'm chuckling to myself. Why? I don't share the concern about having to place a finger behind a clasp to close it. Never bothered me, never will. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Here's my take: the underside of my wrist is soft. It has "give." To me, it is very natural to have to put a finger behind a clasp to close it. Doing so does not bother me in the least. I don't judge the quality of a clasp, or watch, based upon this test.
> 
> I would say that you guys who do are somewhat weird.......but, here, we all have our eccentricities. The mere fact that we are HERE makes us a bit eccentric, I think, to most people. So, I won't say that.  Besides that, I like you guys, so I can forgive things like that.
> 
> Now for the 'data' that you all probably want to hear. My MR-G, MTG-B1000, MTG-B2000, Sinn U1, and Tokyo Twilight square are the ONLY ones out of the watches I checked that have clasps that will close without putting my finger behind them.
> 
> All my other metal squares, yes including the TVA, and the TCM, and even the Porter - will NOT latch shut unless I put a finger behind the clasp - with one caveat... A trick is to bend the palm of the hand backward somewhat, which makes one of the wrist bones prominent and the wrist underside somewhat rigid. When I do that, I can close pretty much any clasp on any watch without putting the finger behind it.
> 
> So much to the dismay of some of you maybe - I won't be giving away my TVA, TCM, Porter, or other Gs that have such lousy, el cheapo 'freaking clasps! 😲😲 Sorry not sorry. 😁
> 
> And, I honestly did not notice any diff between my TVA clasp and the ones on my other metal squares, when it comes to any other issue.
> 
> p.s. it could very well be true that I AM the weird one when it comes to the clasp "non-issue." If so, I can live with that.  😁


I'm kinda surprised people find this such a non-issue considering some of the more idiosyncratic, border line OCD nitpicks I read on WUS daily. Or maybe I've become one of them 

For watches that are now retailing for 1.7k, I do think it is absurd though. It is by far the lowest quality clasp I own on a +1k watch. I have a lot of trouble getting my finger behind the clasp to properly latch it and I've had several times where I thought I had it secured and didn't....not a good feeling. I don't think it is too much to ask for basic security on my wrist for the price tag. 
Obviously I bought one (more than 😄) because other factors outweighed my concern with the clasp. A watch isn't just this or that and I've yet to find one that was perfect. 
Last thing I will say is that I've owned dozens of other watches and not a single one besides the squares has ever had this issue for me including other G Shocks. Maybe I've been lucky or unfortunate depending on how you look at it I guess.
All that being said, I will continue to buy them of course. How about Casio just gives us a clasp with on the fly mucroadjust then I promise I won't complain about the clasp not closing properly ever again....maybe hahaha


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Time4Playnow said:


> The new MRG square would have to fly across the room, put itself on my wrist, get me out of bed, then make me breakfast!
> 
> Since I doubt it will have all of those features, I'll prob have to pass..


I'm worried my wallet will fly across the room and pick one up for me, or at least that'll be my excuse. Maybe I should find a proper clasp for it, too


----------



## Time4Playnow

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I'm worried my wallet will fly across the room and pick one up for me, or at least that'll be my excuse. Maybe I should find a proper clasp for it, too


Well, you might be in luck there, since one pic of the MRG square showed a locking clasp similar to the standard MR-Gs. So.....my guess is, the "latching clasp" issue won't exist with the MRG squares.


----------



## James142

I just tested all my metal squares on bracelets, and they all closed easily with one finger. Maybe that's why it didn't bother me? 🤔

Good to know, anyway.


----------



## Time4Playnow

James142 said:


> I just tested all my metal squares on bracelets, and they all closed easily with one finger. Maybe that's why it didn't bother me? 🤔
> 
> Good to know, anyway.


Do you, by chance - have wrists of steel??  😁😁


----------



## Orange_GT3

James142 said:


> I just tested all my metal squares on bracelets, and they all closed easily with one finger. Maybe that's why it didn't bother me? 🤔
> 
> Good to know, anyway.


I agree. I just tested my OG stainless steel square and my MT-G B2000 and they both close with very little pressure.


----------



## Paul R

I wonder if it isn't something that will ease with time with many cycles of the latch mechanism? I think if so it would be many many cycles, years of use. Or if the clasp springs could be softened?

It seems like there's only a few factors and essentially the second leg of the bi-fold isn't getting enough pressure on the wrist side to overcome the latch catch springs to allow it to shift and latch properly.

So the bi-fold needs more pressure (which is what a finger on the back of the clasp does, which is irritating) or the clasp needs less pressure to operate.

An easy test of the springs role in this would be to replace the clasp button housing (I'm making up terms, I'd be interested know the Casio term) between watches that work and don't work as desired.

The clasp button housing is very easy to remove using two toothpicks. With a toothpick wedged slightly behind the housing and another used to depress one of the clasp buttons at a time the whole housing comes out neatly. The buttons and springs are call captive and so far as I know any Ti models should be compatible and any SS models should be compatible. There's very slight differences in the Ti and SS model dimensions and I'm not sure if this is a difference and whether it would keep them from being swapped. Anyhow, that could help determine if the spring tension is the central issue.

If it were, I wonder if the springs tension couldn't be softened by binding them closed for some time? If you simply used something to hold the clasp buttons closed, tape, whatever, would that reduce their tension and allow one of these problematic claps to close effortlessly for any user?


----------



## Paul R

Well it's not the button housing.









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

So with the button housing swapped, we would expect the latching issue to reverse, with the D having issues and the TB latching fine. It didn't and my TB still doesn't like to latch on the cushion and the D still latches fine.
But with that in mind I found another difference, the pin height.
The pin on the TB is .2mm shorter, at 3.3mm, compared to the 3.5mm pin height on my D and TFG, which latch perfectly.
It seems to me this is just enough difference in the height as to require some additional pressure on the clasp to latch.
I wonder if you others would notice a similar difference in the height?
Mine latch fine on my wrist, so I won't be trying to soften or break in the springs on mine but that could still be an option to try.
Another thing I'd be curious about. With watches that don't want to latch, have you had someone else try it and noticed that they have the same issue? If not, does it mean we can blame your wrist? 😂 😅 Ahhh, I'm joking, obviously it should work regardless, but still would be something to note.


----------



## complexcarbs

Looks good in my signature now.


----------



## kubr1ck

Paul R said:


> So with the button housing swapped, we would expect the latching issue to reverse, with the D having issues and the TB latching fine. It didn't and my TB still doesn't like to latch on the cushion and the D still latches fine.
> But with that in mind I found another difference, the pin height.
> The pin on the TB is .2mm shorter, at 3.3mm, compared to the 3.5mm pin height on my D and TFG, which latch perfectly.
> It seems to me this is just enough difference in the height as to require some additional pressure on the clasp to latch.
> I wonder if you others would notice a similar difference in the height?
> Mine latch fine on my wrist, so I won't be trying to soften or break in the springs on mine but that could still be an option to try.
> Another thing I'd be curious about. With watches that don't want to latch, have you had someone else try it and noticed that they have the same issue? If not, does it mean we can blame your wrist? 😂 😅 Ahhh, I'm joking, obviously it should work regardless, but still would be something to note.


Thanks for all your research. Interesting stuff. Maybe @Mr.Jones82 and I do indeed just have deformed wrists.  



complexcarbs said:


> Looks good in my signature now.


Congrats man. I know you've been waiting a long time for this one.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks for all your research. Interesting stuff. Maybe @Mr.Jones82 and I do indeed just have deformed wrists.
> 
> 
> Congrats man. I know you've been waiting a long time for this one.


The diagnosis is real. The only known cure is to buy more watches.


----------



## complexcarbs

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks for all your research. Interesting stuff. Maybe @Mr.Jones82 and I do indeed just have deformed wrists.
> 
> 
> Congrats man. I know you've been waiting a long time for this one.


With the Firefall and TVA I don't want to think about what's next.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Xaltotun said:


> So. Much. Text. 🤦‍♂️


whole. point. of. this. model. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## omichael

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> whole. point. of. this. model. 🤷‍♂️


I thought they meant there's too much talking in the thread, and not enough photos of the watch 😅 

But anyway - in person the watch is fine imo. 

When you're wearing it the text appears tiny and just looks like accent detailing rather than an instruction manual on your wrist.


----------



## fl0ppy

In closing the clasp on my TB I've found that it makes a difference where I press down on the clasp itself. A press about two thirds towards the hinge end closes it nicely. Pressing above the release buttons gets a bit fiddly. Pressing at the far end on the G-SHOCK logo doesn't really work at all.


----------



## Everdying

the clasp of my G-steel gst-s110 closes easily with a light push of my finger...
amazing job by casio producing such a cheap piece worthy to be in the company of 5-figure pieces


----------



## shocking!g

Maybe Casio hired this guy to make the clasp for the TVA watch? 











PS: my full metal square closes fine with one finger but I have not tried it hundreds or thousands of times.

A decent way to test the clasp would be to get a _new_ full metal square and a _new_ TVA and open/close them 100's or 1000's of times and see which fails first.


----------



## mikeymoto

TVA landing tomorrow, pretty stoked about that!


----------



## Paul R

fl0ppy said:


> In closing the clasp on my TB I've found that it makes a difference where I press down on the clasp itself. A press about two thirds towards the hinge end closes it nicely. Pressing above the release buttons gets a bit fiddly. Pressing at the far end on the G-SHOCK logo doesn't really work at all.


Ahhh yeah that works to get my TB to latch on the cushion too!

@kubr1ck does it latch if you press more toward the middle of the clasp back, away from the logo?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

ive come so close to ordering this many times, its one of those perfect storms like the cf frog that just ticks all the boxes for me. on top of being a premium piece it has a casual feel, but.... its still just a square and with that price tag its a fair way towards the new (and bigger) mrg square (seriously, we need a nickname for it lol), which since owning a mrgg i feel i may get a constantly warmer feeling than just having one with a cool paint job 🤔
that said, everytime i see the tva posted here, the saved buy it now pages get reopened! haha 😅...tho THAT said, if they announce that the mrg will have gps and a toolless microadjuster, they can take me however they want me 😬🤣


----------



## kubr1ck

Paul R said:


> Ahhh yeah that works to get my TB to latch on the cushion too!
> 
> @kubr1ck does it latch if you press more toward the middle of the clasp back, away from the logo?


The clasp on my TVA works perfectly, but for some of my other metal squares it doesn't matter where you press it, it won't latch on-wrist with one finger. And I apologize guys, I didn't mean for this minor quibble to hijack this thread. Have always just been a bit bummed about the clasps on these things.



Tetsu Tekubi said:


> ive come so close to ordering this many times, its one of those perfect storms like the cf frog that just ticks all the boxes for me. on top of being a premium piece it has a casual feel, but.... its still just a square and with that price tag its a fair way towards the new (and bigger) mrg square (seriously, we need a nickname for it lol), which since owning a mrgg i feel i may get a constantly warmer feeling than just having one with a cool paint job 🤔
> that said, everytime i see the tva posted here, the saved buy it now pages get reopened! haha 😅...tho THAT said, if they announce that the mrg will have gps and a toolless microadjuster, they can take me however they want me 😬🤣


I think you'd like this one Tetsu. It's actually a near-perfect balance of sporty and classy. Don't let all the writing fool you, this watch has a titanium patina to it in person that makes the whole thing look pretty low key. This watch also has a hip, bespoke feel to it that is unlike any other metal square to date. It's probably gonna be a daily wear for me.

Also, I can tell you right now that the MR-G square will not have GPS sync or any kind of quick adjust bracelet. Why? Because apart from watches with navigation it's clear Casio has moved away from GPS sync in favor of Bluetooth, which is faster, more reliable and uses less power (but you already know this). And no prior MR-G has ever had a quick adjust bracelet that I can recall. The premium will be for Grade 5 (Ti64) titanium, the cobarion bezel and the high-end fit & finish we've come to expect from MR-G.


----------



## Time4Playnow

kubr1ck said:


> The clasp on my TVA works perfectly, but for some of my other metal squares it doesn't matter where you press it, it won't latch on-wrist with one finger. And I apologize guys, I didn't mean for this minor quibble to hijack this thread. Have always just been a bit bummed about the clasps on these things.
> 
> 
> I think you'd like this one Tetsu. It's actually a near-perfect balance of sporty and classy. Don't let all the writing fool you, this watch has a titanium patina to it in person that makes the whole thing look pretty low key. This watch also has a hip, bespoke feel to it that is unlike any other metal square to date. It's probably gonna be a daily wear for me.
> 
> Also, I can tell you right now that the MR-G square will not have GPS sync or any kind of quick adjust bracelet. Why? Because apart from watches with navigation it's clear Casio has moved away from GPS sync in favor of Bluetooth, which is faster, more reliable and uses less power (but you already know this). And no prior MR-G has ever had a quick adjust bracelet that I can recall. The premium will be for Grade 5 (Ti64) titanium, the cobarion bezel and the high-end fit & finish we've come to expect from MR-G.


There you go again.....you enabler, you!!


----------



## Ottovonn

kubr1ck said:


> The clasp on my TVA works perfectly, but for some of my other metal squares it doesn't matter where you press it, it won't latch on-wrist with one finger. And I apologize guys, I didn't mean for this minor quibble to hijack this thread. Have always just been a bit bummed about the clasps on these things.
> 
> 
> I think you'd like this one Tetsu. It's actually a near-perfect balance of sporty and classy. Don't let all the writing fool you, this watch has a titanium patina to it in person that makes the whole thing look pretty low key. This watch also has a hip, bespoke feel to it that is unlike any other metal square to date. It's probably gonna be a daily wear for me.
> 
> Also, I can tell you right now that the MR-G square will not have GPS sync or any kind of quick adjust bracelet. Why? Because apart from watches with navigation it's clear Casio has moved away from GPS sync in favor of Bluetooth, which is faster, more reliable and uses less power (but you already know this). And no prior MR-G has ever had a quick adjust bracelet that I can recall. The premium will be for Grade 5 (Ti64) titanium, the cobarion bezel and the high-end fit & finish we've come to expect from MR-G.


Well said. I was surprised by how understated it appears in person. The excess text blends well with the case and isn’t as in your face as I expected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferretnose

Yes, exactly. Not sure whether to be pleased or disappointed...


----------



## F1_watches

Hi, folks. I just got the VA and quick impressions:

- fits same as the other Ti models, in terms of feel and identical # of links and microadjust position when correctly sized.

- the red colors and the link "holes" and the text on the links are much less noticeable than they looked to me on the promo materials. I was surprised how subtle they are compared to my expectations.

- the text on the clasp doesn't look great in terms of design aesthetic. It's not terrible; it seems a bit gratuitous or overdone to have anything on it. It has a vibe that it's a sticker that should be peeled off (it is not physically a sticker but has that vibe)

- the glossy bezel and pushers and sides of the links works well with the matte finish of the rest of the watch.

- the display is crisp.

Overall, I'm glad I got it.l. I'm also a sucker for almost all the metal squares, especially with a positive display. The all-stainless steel remains my favorite among them.


----------



## blackeye

am i the first to mod this guy?

here’s a deconstructed TVA with black resin cushioning in place of the red, rubber strap and some other minor customizations

i know this mod isn’t for everyone, especially on such a pricey watch but i love it.


----------



## Ottovonn

blackeye said:


> am i the first to mod this guy?
> 
> here’s a deconstructed TVA with black resin cushioning in place of the red, rubber strap and some other minor customizations
> 
> i know this mod isn’t for everyone, especially on such a pricey watch but i love it.
> 
> View attachment 16246570


What have you done!?!?! 

Just kidding. I think it looks cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

blackeye said:


> am i the first to mod this guy?
> 
> here’s a deconstructed TVA with black resin cushioning in place of the red, rubber strap and some other minor customizations
> 
> i know this mod isn’t for everyone, especially on such a pricey watch but i love it.
> 
> View attachment 16246570


Strap looks nice.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Not too long after I became a square lover, I was hoping for an all-Ti square one day. This and my TCM definitely fit the bill. I really like the design on this one, and the matte black looks great. The other little design elements of the TVA just make it that much cooler. And I'm happy it has a positive display. It's probably going to become one of my most-worn Gs.


----------



## Ottovonn

Time4Playnow said:


> Not too long after I became a square lover, I was hoping for an all-Ti square one day. This and my TCM definitely fit the bill. I really like the design on this one, and the matte black looks great. The other little design elements of the TVA just make it that much cooler. And I'm happy it has a positive display. It's probably going to become one of my most-worn Gs.
> 
> View attachment 16246760


The TVA has managed to uproot my beloved GW-5000, at least for the time being. I am enjoying this watch a lot.


----------



## A.G.

The TVA gave me a new appreciation for the TB. Holding them side by side, the clean smooth design of the TB really stands out. The TVA almost feels like the opposite of the TB. The face of the TB is full of contrast and dynamic while the bezel and band are muted. The TVA is the reverse with a stealthy face and a busy bezel and band. Not to say the TVA stands out because it's very subdued. The white font on the black bezel and band look like a paper mockup or prototype to me. Photos are not representative of what I see in person. In photos the TB doesn't really stand out like the TVA. If I was a watch photographer the TCM would be my favorite muse. The camo always pops in photos while it blends in in person.

I'm a bit underwhelmed by the TVA if I'm honest but I'm sure my appreciation for it will grow like it did for the TB and the TCM. I wish the TVA came out first or at the same time as the other titanium models because it's just begs to be used daily. If I had a TVA two years ago I would let it take all the beatings the TB took. Or would I be saying the same thing if the release orders were reserved? I can almost hear the Casio planning and design team smugly and dismissively laughing down at me. I think the only alternative now is to give them all a good thrashing.








*Photos are shown here for entertainment purposes only, real world experience will vary.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

kubr1ck said:


> I think you'd like this one Tetsu. It's actually a near-perfect balance of sporty and classy. Don't let all the writing fool you, this watch has a titanium patina to it in person that makes the whole thing look pretty low key. This watch also has a hip, bespoke feel to it that is unlike any other metal square to date. It's probably gonna be a daily wear for me.
> 
> Also, I can tell you right now that the MR-G square will not have GPS sync or any kind of quick adjust bracelet. Why? Because apart from watches with navigation it's clear Casio has moved away from GPS sync in favor of Bluetooth, which is faster, more reliable and uses less power (but you already know this). And no prior MR-G has ever had a quick adjust bracelet that I can recall. The premium will be for Grade 5 (Ti64) titanium, the cobarion bezel and the high-end fit & finish we've come to expect from MR-G.


you dont need to think man, i def. like it, without a doubt, in fact i love it and i want the writing to fool me, its the thing that pushes it over the top for me. i didnt give the tb a second glance but im well past my 100th glance for this thing! plus its me, i steer away from the plain janes lol

the gps and micro adjust were what id need to throw logic out the window. obvs gps is highly unlikely but i wouldnt be too surprised to see the clasp. yes, no other mrg has it but this is an all new model and the clasp was such a good addition to the cf frog. perhaps on a future model of mr. square they throw cf at it and the clasp or they dial it back to a mtg square to distinguish the two? def. has plenty of options once the door is opened.

not to delve too much into the mrgsq in this thread but i think it would be cool to see an option on these high end squares, theres a happy clash of the past and present with the basic looking module but they should also do a parallel model with a mip display or something more modern looking. the classic look can only carry a watch so far.


----------



## harald-hans

blackeye said:


> am i the first to mod this guy?
> 
> here’s a deconstructed TVA with black resin cushioning in place of the red, rubber strap and some other minor customizations
> 
> i know this mod isn’t for everyone, especially on such a pricey watch but i love it.
> 
> View attachment 16246570



Please more pic´s ...


----------



## L&W

blackeye said:


> am i the first to mod this guy?
> 
> here’s a deconstructed TVA with black resin cushioning in place of the red, rubber strap and some other minor customizations
> 
> i know this mod isn’t for everyone, especially on such a pricey watch but i love it.
> 
> View attachment 16246570


Looks better without the red details.👍


----------



## CasioExplorer

kubr1ck said:


> Because apart from watches with navigation it's clear Casio has moved away from GPS sync in favor of Bluetooth, which is faster, more reliable and uses less power


Exactly.


----------



## Ferretnose

blackeye said:


> am i the first to mod this guy?
> 
> here’s a deconstructed TVA with black resin cushioning in place of the red, rubber strap and some other minor customizations
> 
> i know this mod isn’t for everyone, especially on such a pricey watch but i love it.
> 
> View attachment 16246570


Good for you! I'm keeping mine stock, but everyone should follow their vision.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> ive come so close to ordering this many times, its one of those perfect storms like the cf frog that just ticks all the boxes for me. on top of being a premium piece it has a casual feel, but.... its still just a square and with that price tag its a fair way towards the new (and bigger) mrg square (seriously, we need a nickname for it lol), which since owning a mrgg i feel i may get a constantly warmer feeling than just having one with a cool paint job 🤔
> that said, everytime i see the tva posted here, the saved buy it now pages get reopened! haha 😅...tho THAT said, if they announce that the mrg will have gps and a toolless microadjuster, they can take me however they want me 😬🤣


Well in the leaked pics it doenst look like it will have glide clasp.

Gps maybe? Wasnt mentioned in the leaked manual either.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

harald-hans said:


> Please more pic´s ...


I like the black cushioning a lot better actually seeing it


----------



## blackeye

harald-hans said:


> Please more pic´s ...


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

if I had one I wouldn't mod it, it defeats the purpose of the mecha theme to remove most of it, if it was the original TB then maybe i'd go down this route to have the options of swapping between bracelet and resin, but not the mecha


----------



## Seanrm

blackeye said:


> View attachment 16248436
> 
> View attachment 16248432
> 
> View attachment 16248429
> 
> View attachment 16248434
> 
> View attachment 16248433
> 
> View attachment 16248431
> 
> View attachment 16248435
> 
> View attachment 16248437
> 
> View attachment 16248430


It's an interesting take on "stealth wealth", but I think most people would be looking to buy a mod kit to make their 5000 or 5600 look like a TVA, not the other way round.
Each to their own.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Seanrm said:


> It's an interesting take on "stealth wealth", but I think most people would be looking to buy a mod kit to make their 5000 or 5600 look like a TVA, not the other way round.
> Each to their own.


Yes agreed he probably could have modded the same look at a fraction of the cost but granted he is the first one to even mod it so that's worthy of praise as well


----------



## complexcarbs

I'll probably get a black B5000 strap just to have the option as a more comfortable daily wear. Hell, the bracelet is nice enough to display on its own.


----------



## Paul R

@blackeye So the band and case resin, did you also darken up the red of the B pusher and the red of the bezel label for it?


----------



## complexcarbs

Paul R said:


> @blackeye So the band and case resin, did you also darken up the red of the B pusher and the red of the bezel label for it?


To hijack his own words but this is what he did:


Replaced inner resin part with a black resin part from another GMW-B5000
Removed titanium bands; Replaced with rubber straps from another GMW-B5000
Black buckle hardware from another GMW-B5000
Plain rubber GW5000 band keeper


----------



## blackeye

Seanrm said:


> It's an interesting take on "stealth wealth", but I think most people would be looking to buy a mod kit to make their 5000 or 5600 look like a TVA, not the other way round.
> Each to their own.


yea i get it but i really just wanted the best daily square and the rubber straps are ultimately more comfortable. i will still use the Ti bracelets sometimes. 

It’s also kind of funny since i still technically don’t even have the damn watch. I modded my brothers. I will prob do the same mod on mine but have a slight tweak in mind…


----------



## blackeye

Paul R said:


> @blackeye So the band and case resin, did you also darken up the red of the B pusher and the red of the bezel label for it?


yea as complex said i just replaced some parts. no darkening of those parts… i don’t even know how to do that


----------



## blackeye

Chevy Suburban said:


> Yes agreed he probably could have modded the same look at a fraction of the cost but granted he is the first one to even mod it so that's worthy of praise as well


thanks bro but i don’t think i could have got this look any other way and also i wanted to use OEM parts


----------



## kevio

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> if I had one I wouldn't mod it, it defeats the purpose of the mecha theme to remove most of it, if it was the original TB then maybe i'd go down this route to have the options of swapping between bracelet and resin, but not the mecha


I put mine on the B5000G-1 strap for a day and then realized that it loses most of its mecha character with the rubber strap. The bracelet is back on mine. Sorry I don't have any pictures with the rubber strap but blackeye's pictures are a good reference.


----------



## van_helsing

blackeye said:


> here’s a deconstructed TVA with black resin cushioning in place of the red, rubber strap and some other minor customizations
> 
> i know this mod isn’t for everyone….


To me this mod completely takes away what makes the TVA……like putting tiny rims on a muscle car….


----------



## NardinNut

Just picked mine up from AD


----------



## TatsNGuns

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks for all your research. Interesting stuff. Maybe @Mr.Jones82 and I do indeed just have deformed wrists.
> 
> 
> Congrats man. I know you've been waiting a long time for this one.


This makes the most sense .. you two deformers you !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackeye

van_helsing said:


> To me this mod completely takes away what makes the TVA……like putting tiny rims on a muscle car….


Yea, that's the idea. I wanted something unique and a bit more functional for everyday wear.


----------



## Time4Playnow




----------



## nonconformulaic




----------



## Paul R

kevio said:


> I put mine on the B5000G-1 strap for a day and then realized that it loses most of its mecha character with the rubber strap. The bracelet is back on mine. Sorry I don't have any pictures with the rubber strap but blackeye's pictures are a good reference.


I've got a resin strap with gold buckle just for my TB but don't wear it on it much at all. The stock bracelet is so nice and I would like it to wear evenly with the rest of the watch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

TatsNGuns said:


> This makes the most sense .. you two deformers you !!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Maybe, but I've always been told I have beautiful wrists.


----------



## TatsNGuns

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Maybe, but I've always been told I have beautiful wrists.
> View attachment 16253501


LMAO & may I add truly ideal skin care ....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NardinNut

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Maybe, but I've always been told I have beautiful wrists.
> View attachment 16253501


I’m on Tapatalk and it’s been having that issue of not showing pics, just links. I don’t know what I was expecting exactly with your comment and pic, but when I clicked the link and the pic opened I didn’t know if I should laugh or puke! That’s horrific looking especially after been primed to think I’m going to see a wrist shot of some middle aged guy who’s obsessed with hand lotion


----------



## Orange_GT3

For AU buyers, GShock Australia's Black Friday discount (20%) is now live and applies to this model so you can pick it up for $1999.20.


----------



## complexcarbs

nonconformulaic said:


>


I have nothing against RR personally but every video he makes it seem like he's doing you a damn favor by uploading it. Gets old after a while. Just stop if it's a chore because it seems like one for him.


----------



## Paul R

You know something else struck me about the TVA. Of course the abundant text is inspired by sci-fi Gundam-like power armor, but I can't help but feel like the artists working on designs for those and similar series must have also been somewhat influenced by Casio watch design, at least inadvertently. I'd be so interested to know. Of course the text on the power armor is to make the design and function of the suits more convincing and deliberate. I can't imagine they weren't aware of Casio watches and seen the labeled features and functions.
So I feel like the TVA is inspired by art like Gundam, but also the art design of Gundam must also have been somewhat inspired by Casio.


----------



## A.G.

Paul R said:


> You know something else struck me about the TVA. Of course the abundant text is inspired by sci-fi Gundam-like power armor, but I can't help but feel like the artists working on designs for those and similar series must have also been somewhat influenced by Casio watch design, at least inadvertently. I'd be so interested to know. Of course the text on the power armor is to make the design and function of the suits more convincing and deliberate. I can't imagine they weren't aware of Casio watches and seen the labeled features and functions.
> So I feel like the TVA is inspired by art like Gundam, but also the art design of Gundam must also have been somewhat inspired by Casio.


Gundam predates G-Shock. For me it was eyeopening seing concept and design art for G-Shock. It looks straight out of a manga. Check out this article with a G-Shock designer:








An Afternoon In Tokyo With The Man Who Designs Casio G-Shock Watches | aBlogtoWatch


What we learned by spending time with Ryusuke Moriai who is in charge of designing G-Shock and many other Casio watches.



www.ablogtowatch.com




For me the TVA is not the most mecha G-Shock. There are so many other designs that scream sci-fi anime. The TVA is what the name actually describes, the armor used in video games. I see it more as prototype art come to life.


----------



## van_helsing

Mr.Jones82 said:


> View attachment 16253501


What type of lotion do you use?
How do you maintain such youthful & manly look?


----------



## CasioExplorer

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Maybe, but I've always been told I have beautiful wrists.


Same here ! (at least according to my mother)

I think a king square would look good on them, would you agree?


----------



## CasioExplorer

A.G. said:


> Check out this article with a G-Shock designer:


Looks like a great article, look forward to reading it at home.

On a side note: I'm glad to see he's wearing an MR-G 💓 💓 💓


----------



## Mr.Jones82

van_helsing said:


> What type of lotion do you use?
> How do you maintain such youthful & manly look?


Brillo brush and bleach for exfoliation, and then just a simple stick of butter to bring back that baby fresh skin.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

A.G. said:


> Gundam predates G-Shock. For me it was eyeopening seing concept and design art for G-Shock. It looks straight out of a manga. Check out this article with a G-Shock designer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Afternoon In Tokyo With The Man Who Designs Casio G-Shock Watches | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> What we learned by spending time with Ryusuke Moriai who is in charge of designing G-Shock and many other Casio watches.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the TVA is not the most mecha G-Shock. There are so many other designs that scream sci-fi anime. The TVA is what the name actually describes, the armor used in video games. I see it more as prototype art come to life.


awesome, this is Tokia watch shop in harajuku. one of my many G stops when in tokyo 😃 😃


----------



## watchw

They should definitely release it as a regular unlimited edition maybe with a few minor downgrades to keep the price down


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

watchw said:


> They should definitely release it as a regular unlimited edition maybe with a few minor downgrades to keep the price down


such as Steel for £500?


----------



## CasioExplorer

BeefyMcWhatNow said:


> such as Steel for £500?


That would be awesome. Ion plating would be more than adequate. Don't need DLC & TI...
Won't happen though.


----------



## van_helsing

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Brillo brush and bleach for exfoliation, and then just a simple stick of butter to bring back that baby fresh skin.


I see, you are keeping it all natural.... 😁


----------



## complexcarbs

Resin band and bracelet both have their benefits. Hmm...


----------



## omichael

Well the price on the TVA is starting to come down a bit more here in Southeast Asia. 

Lowest I've seen is just under $1,300 USD.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

omichael said:


> Well the price on the TVA is starting to come down a bit more here in Southeast Asia.
> 
> Lowest I've seen is just under $1,300 USD.


Link, please?


----------



## FreakyCas

omichael said:


> Well the price on the TVA is starting to come down a bit more here in Southeast Asia.
> 
> Lowest I've seen is just under $1,300 USD.


I wish it was coming down in price here in the UK unless anyone knows different??


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Has anybody purchased from this site?:









Casio G-Shock Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1


Buy and sell luxury watches on StockX including the Casio G-Shock Titanium Virtual Armor GMW-B5000TVA-1 and thousands of other luxury watches from top brands.




stockx.com





* It looks like an eBay clone but is based in the US


----------



## Paul R

A.G. said:


> Gundam predates G-Shock. For me it was eyeopening seing concept and design art for G-Shock. It looks straight out of a manga. Check out this article with a G-Shock designer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Afternoon In Tokyo With The Man Who Designs Casio G-Shock Watches | aBlogtoWatch
> 
> 
> What we learned by spending time with Ryusuke Moriai who is in charge of designing G-Shock and many other Casio watches.
> 
> 
> 
> www.ablogtowatch.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me the TVA is not the most mecha G-Shock. There are so many other designs that scream sci-fi anime. The TVA is what the name actually describes, the armor used in video games. I see it more as prototype art come to life.


It predates G-Shock, it doesn't predate Casio, which has had a text rich approach to design from very early on.

Mid-70's


----------



## euge_lee

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Has anybody purchased from this site?:


I’ve purchased from StockX. They receive the product and inspect then forward on. It can be trusted.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

euge_lee said:


> I’ve purchased from StockX. They receive the product and inspect then forward on. It can be trusted.


Thanks


----------



## complexcarbs

Not tired of this.


----------



## omichael

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Link, please?


The ones selling it at that price are grey market sellers on local online shopping portals.

I'm not sure it would be worth your time anymore once you factor in the shipping, import tax, and foreign exchange?

But here's the cheapest one I've seen:



https://shopee.com.my/G-SHOCK-ORIGINAL-GMW-B5000TVA-1DR-GMW-B5000TVA-1-GMW-B5000TVA-GMWB5000TVA-TITANIUM-i.145118942.14703090655?sp_atk=632995fb-f3f6-428e-8eee-de90cfec182e



(5,500 Malaysian Ringgit = $1,297 USD)


----------



## Luca79

Tried the TVA extensively today, so far my impressions are:

- the finish on the bracelet is amazing, especially the feel against your skin.
It’s warm and silky, feels way better than steel.

- the much discussed extra text is not too intrusive. Still flies a bit under the radar.

- the watch is very light and encourages to be worn on a daily basis, of course black colour and dlc titanium may raise some concerns about scratch resistance.

- the price... still not 100% justified, but that’s always the case with top of the line versions of everything. For me, it’s a thumb up!


----------



## fearsomepuppy

omichael said:


> The ones selling it at that price are grey market sellers on local online shopping portals.
> 
> I'm not sure it would be worth your time anymore once you factor in the shipping, import tax, and foreign exchange?
> 
> But here's the cheapest one I've seen:
> 
> 
> 
> https://shopee.com.my/G-SHOCK-ORIGINAL-GMW-B5000TVA-1DR-GMW-B5000TVA-1-GMW-B5000TVA-GMWB5000TVA-TITANIUM-i.145118942.14703090655?sp_atk=632995fb-f3f6-428e-8eee-de90cfec182e
> 
> 
> 
> (5,500 Malaysian Ringgit = $1,297 USD)


They’re the reseller I bought mine from…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackeye

still have yet to even fit the titanium bracelet

blackout crew


----------



## complexcarbs

blackeye said:


> still have yet to even fit the titanium bracelet
> 
> blackout crew
> View attachment 16265450


Honestly they should do a cheaper TVA B5000 or GW5000. I really like the black and resin the more I see it.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

omichael said:


> The ones selling it at that price are grey market sellers on local online shopping portals.
> 
> I'm not sure it would be worth your time anymore once you factor in the shipping, import tax, and foreign exchange?
> 
> But here's the cheapest one I've seen:
> 
> 
> 
> https://shopee.com.my/G-SHOCK-ORIGINAL-GMW-B5000TVA-1DR-GMW-B5000TVA-1-GMW-B5000TVA-GMWB5000TVA-TITANIUM-i.145118942.14703090655?sp_atk=632995fb-f3f6-428e-8eee-de90cfec182e
> 
> 
> 
> (5,500 Malaysian Ringgit = $1,297 USD)


Thanks.


----------



## blackeye

I have an extra TVA if anyone wants to buy it. Brand new. DM me if interested.


----------



## Paul R

This Hamilton clasp though... 


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/r4piws

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## blackeye

still haven't bothered with the Ti band. have been wearing it like this 24/7 since I got it


----------



## Maddog1970

blackeye said:


> still haven't bothered with the Ti band. have been wearing it like this 24/7 since I got it
> 
> View attachment 16286352



I would normally scream sacrilege at this mod, but I gotta say that I love it more on the rubber than the bracelet - cuts down on the massive amount of text that some don’t enjoy!

nice!


----------



## Snyde

blackeye said:


> still haven't bothered with the Ti band. have been wearing it like this 24/7 since I got it
> 
> View attachment 16286352


I’ve got the all black titanium model with the gold screws. I want to try a resin band but I’m worried I’ll scratch up the gold screws holding the bracelet in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackeye

Snyde said:


> I’ve got the all black titanium model with the gold screws. I want to try a resin band but I’m worried I’ll scratch up the gold screws holding the bracelet in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


put a piece of scotch tape over your screwdriver. that's what I did to avoid scratches


----------



## Snyde

blackeye said:


> put a piece of scotch tape over your screwdriver. that's what I did to avoid scratches


Genius 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

Snyde said:


> Genius


It also helps a lot to have a block with a matching flathead to hold the far side.

Can't find a picture with better detail just now, but you can see my block with a bit holder in the background of this picture.

Also, if you want to order the perfect strap, it's the kolor release that's best.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

So did anybody ever find out which part of the bezel is IP coated and which part is DLC coated or no?


----------



## A.G.

Chevy Suburban said:


> So did anybody ever find out which part of the bezel is IP coated and which part is DLC coated or no?


I gave up on my quest once I compared the TVA and the TB. To my eyes they look identical. My conclusion is either:

A) Casio is referring to a different part being IP, not the bezel. In which case Casio needs to clarify.
or
B) The TB is IP around the "protection" bezel as well! This might explain why this part is the most likely to scratch. In which case Casio needs to clarify.

Someone got a response from customer service which doesn't satisfy my curiosity personally. Unless someone sacrifices their watch with a professional hardness test there will be no way of knowing without Casio directly and publicly clearing things up. For me this is just a symptom of Casio not providing detailed information about their watches. The most we get is a blurb and vague specifications that we are supposed to decipher like ancient hieroglyphs. This is unacceptable for the price. It also shows the disconnect between Casio Japan and their international partners. I thought that by now a brave soul would get a direct answer from Casio Japan but it seems too few of us actually care about this.


----------



## Paul R

The entire bezel, bracelet, and case are DLC... The portions of the links and bezel that are polished are polished DLC. The pushers and screws are IP. I'd like to see a wear report on the TCF because that should be blue IP and wear differently. The polished front face of the TB bezel scratches and generally shows wear first is because the bezel front is most prone to wear and also polished. The reason you don't generally see wear on polished DLC like on the case of the GW-5000 is because it's protected by the bezel and facing the wrist.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

A.G. said:


> .... but it seems too few of us actually care about this.


that 👆 
as in, they dont need to go into more detail cos no one cares except the couple ppl here. tho really, what difference would it make? i doubt someone that REALLY wanted this watch would pass simply cos there was IP in a spot they didnt like


----------



## blackeye

for what it's worth I'm using it as my everyday watch and knocked it around plenty already. no marks on either the bezel, face, or body of the case. it looks brand new after wiping it down


----------



## fl0ppy

The TVA clasp reminds me of the florid technical descriptions on circa 1980 era Technics sound systems:


----------



## Quota hora est?

Chevy Suburban said:


> So did anybody ever find out which part of the bezel is IP coated and which part is DLC coated or no?


No need to ask Casio, Chevy.I'll show you what's on the TB bezel


----------



## Guarionex

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> that 👆
> as in, they dont need to go into more detail cos no one cares except the couple ppl here. tho really, what difference would it make? i doubt someone that REALLY wanted this watch would pass simply cos there was IP in a spot they didnt like



I would pass on it if it was IP coated especially on the part that would get knocked the most. I have the blue camo and at the time on the USA website it was listed as DLC( which was a flag as DLC is a dark finish and not a anodized IP style coloring) The IP coating ,with use pretty much completely faded away and I had it replaced with warranty after showing them what was listed on the website. I have the TVR it and it seems like its DLC, then again I think Casio DLC isn't the best in my honest opinion. I've seen MRGs with DLC that have been scuffed off like it was PVD with use and seen here on forums a GMW-B5000TB-1DR that had a ding on it and looked like it took piece of the dlc off. Casio should Implement something like Citizen has on the titanium diver models like the Duratect coating. My Autozilla took a beating and never showed wear.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Quota hora est? said:


> No need to ask Casio, Chevy.I'll show you what's on the TB bezel



I don't understand how a TB can be compared to a TVA and what is your point ?
That you can scratch DLC ?


----------



## Quota hora est?

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I don't understand how a TB can be compared to a TVA and what is your point ?
> That you can scratch DLC ?


I own the TB & TVA and both bezels appear to be black IP coated not DLC. Unsurprisingly the TB bezel had picked up scratches over the past 2 years.However its DLC coated Ti casing and bracelet remain scratch free till now.I'm assuming the TVA bezel would behave in the same way


----------



## kubr1ck

DLC, titanium carbide or black IP. You bang any metal bezel against a hard, rough surface and it's gonna get scratched. I get that these are expensive watches and agree that Casio should be more transparent about the specs of their higher end watches, but at the end of the day, these are G-SHOCKs and I think we're stressing a little too much about this issue. Just wear and enjoy your watch, and if you think Casio's being dishonest, tell them with your wallet and don't buy the watch. It's the same thing with all the Seiko guys complaining about misaligned bezels. You can either live with it or you can't, just tell them with your wallet. Anyone can respect that decision.


----------



## complexcarbs

kubr1ck said:


> DLC, titanium carbide or black IP. You bang any metal bezel against a hard, rough surface and it's gonna get scratched. I get that these are expensive watches and agree that Casio should be more transparent about the specs of their higher end watches, but at the end of the day, these are G-SHOCKs and I think we're stressing a little too much about this issue. Just wear and enjoy your watch, and if you think Casio's being dishonest, tell them with your wallet and don't buy the watch. It's the same thing with all the Seiko guys complaining about misaligned bezels. You can either live with it or you can't, just tell them with your wallet. Anyone can respect that decision.


To be fair that much $ for a misaligned bezel does suck. But at least the G-Shock's aren't inherently faulty...people just get upset when a watch shows ANY signs of wear sometimes.

Edit: That's why I have a TVA and not a fault Seiko. And not complaining about the wear it (doesn't yet) show.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Quota hora est? said:


> I own the TB & TVA and both bezels appear to be black IP coated not DLC. Unsurprisingly the TB bezel had picked up scratches over the past 2 years.However its DLC coated Ti casing and bracelet remain scratch free till now.I'm assuming the TVA bezel would behave in the same way



Great pics BTW
but the mention of any IP coating has never be done in 2019 for black coating of the TB. It is ALL DLC like written in this interview of the makers/responsables of the Titanium Squares.

On the TVA it has been mentionned. But the TVA got red marks (like around the "B") on the bezel and DLC cannot be red (DLC colors are only grey to black) hence the IP coating at a moment of the making for getting any other colors: white red yellow....

On the 2019 TB there is IP coating but only for the golden titanium buttons and certainly for the gold letters. The idea for a coating was to improve scratch resistance with DLC not IP.
And DLC can be mirror finished too.

Source:








57gも軽量化を果たしたチタン製スクエアG-SHOCKが限定製造である理由 | WATCHNAVI Salon


スクエアG-SHOCKのチタンケースモデルが、11月8日より発売される。一見すると、前年に発表されたステンレススチール製フルメタルスクエアモデルGMW-B5000Dと同じように思えるが、従来機が6万円で展開されているのに対し、最新作は15万円（いずれも税抜）という強気な価格設定。ではなぜ、これほどの...




watchnavi.getnavi.jp





Mr Izumi's quote:


























Junichi Izumi of the Product Planning Department, Watch Planning and Administration Department, who planned this titanium square G-SHOCK


----------



## stpete

I haven't bought or sold a watch or posted here in a long time. Since I got my GWMB5000-1, that's pretty much all that has been on my wrist. I eventually bought the gun metal bezel from the t-1 for it. I thought it was the one. But, I am tired of the reverse screen and this TVA looks great. I got a new rubber band already and am awaiting delivery. I think there will be a selloff of what is left of my collection. I'll put the silver bezel back on the steel body and probably keep some of the Frogs.


----------



## Quota hora est?

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57gも軽量化を果たしたチタン製スクエアG-SHOCKが限定製造である理由 | WATCHNAVI Salon
> 
> 
> スクエアG-SHOCKのチタンケースモデルが、11月8日より発売される。一見すると、前年に発表されたステンレススチール製フルメタルスクエアモデルGMW-B5000Dと同じように思えるが、従来機が6万円で展開されているのに対し、最新作は15万円（いずれも税抜）という強気な価格設定。ではなぜ、これほどの...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watchnavi.getnavi.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Izumi's quote:
> 
> View attachment 16296172
> 
> Junichi Izumi of the Product Planning Department, Watch Planning and Administration Department, who planned this titanium square G-SHOCK


I'm not entirely convinced with Mr.Izumi's explanation because my MRG G1000B Akazonae 2018 (which cost ~ 3x more than the TB) has zero scratches anywhere and both have equal wearing time.The quality and coating on the Red Armour Samurai Ti bezel are few notches higher than the TB or TVA.Since I own all 3 watches, practical experience-wise, the TVA and TB bezels feel similar to me cannot be compared with the MRG























Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

kubr1ck said:


> Casio should be more transparent about the specs of their higher end watches, but at the end of the day, these are G-SHOCKs and I think we're stressing a little too much about this issue.


This my main issues here, its only been since 1974 and you cant list the specs correctly? Maybe they should hire people from the forums that know more. The TVA coating specs was listed in the Casio Asia website differently than the USA website. The same with the Blue Camo.


----------



## kubr1ck

Quota hora est? said:


> I'm not entirely convinced with Mr.Izumi's explanation because my MRG G1000B Akazonae 2018 (which cost ~ 3x more than the TB) has zero scratches anywhere and both have equal wearing time.The quality and coating on the Red Armour Samurai Ti bezel are few notches higher than the TB or TVA.Since I own all 3 watches, practical experience-wise, the TVA and TB bezels feel similar to me cannot be compared with the MRG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk


Maybe you're just subconsciously being more careful with the MR-G because, you know, it's an MR-G.  

Anyways, beautiful piece.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Quota hora est? said:


> I'm not entirely convinced with Mr.Izumi'slanation because my MRG G1000B Akazonae 2018 (which cost ~ 3x more than the TB) has zero scratches anywhere and both have equal wearing time.Thequality and coating on the Red Armour Samurai Ti bezel are few notches higher than the TB or TVA.Since I own all 3 watches, practical experience-wise, the TVA and TB bezels feel similar to me cannot be compared with the MRG
> 
> Sent from my EVR-L29 using Tapatalk




So Mr Izumi (of the Product Planning Department, Watch Planning and Administration Department) is unreliable ?
Or worse he doesn't know what he is talking about DLC coating ? 

But you, you know better than him ? 
You consider yourself a better expert than the very guy who has planned those titanium square G-SHOCK ?

Wow.


----------



## kevio

DLC, no DLC. It doesn’t really matter. If you bought it then enjoy the patina it collects during its time with you as it’s a record of your time together. 

Onto something else…here’s my TVA on rubber strap again. Definitely a more subtle look. I put a rubber keeper on it as it seems to hold the strap better. I think I like the bracelet better as it seems to continue the theme of the watch.


----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## Quota hora est?

Nemo_Sandman said:


> So Mr Izumi (of the Product Planning Department, Watch Planning and Administration Department) is unreliable ?
> Or worse he doesn't know what he is talking about DLC coating ?
> 
> But you, you know better than him ?
> You consider yourself a better expert than the very guy who has planned those titanium square G-SHOCK ?
> 
> Wow.


You're entitled to your arguments,Bro and I respect that.No offence meant, none taken.Just sharing my experiences since I have the battle scar G Shocks to prove my point.It's OK to disagree but I still believe that TVA bezel is the ***** in the armour

Merry Christmas & A Happy New Year! 
-Megster-


----------



## A.G.

The TVA is back in stock at the official site:








Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO


Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!




www.gshock.com


----------



## complexcarbs

A.G. said:


> The TVA is back in stock at the official site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


...yeah after the wall clocks are sold out.


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## FreakyCas

A.G. said:


> The TVA is back in stock at the official site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limited Edition Watches Collection | G-SHOCK | CASIO
> 
> 
> Browse G-SHOCK limited edition digital watches and collaborations with top brands and artists from around the world. Get these while they last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gshock.com


Indeed back in stock I wonder how many times it’s going to be restocked not what I would call a “limited edition” in the true sense. Casio should really state what number of how many on the case back,but I think it’s safe to say there are thousands of these!


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Been talking with Parisian G Shock store lately. 
As an example they told me that all in all only thirty titanium gmw-B5000-TB have been available for all France territory. In 2019.
Following that pattern it could be the same with the TVA?
I remember the TB has been hitting the stores in two waves too. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## watchw




----------



## A.G.

FreakyCas said:


> Indeed back in stock I wonder how many times it’s going to be restocked not what I would call a “limited edition” in the true sense. Casio should really state what number of how many on the case back,but I think it’s safe to say there are thousands of these!


I'm glad Casio rarely does any numbered releases. The numbered releases I have seen from Casio are usually under 400. That usually leads to items selling out, being flipped, and getting locked away. I find it pretty ridiculous when companies like Seiko do numbered limited editions with high numbers like 5,000 or 8,000. It feels pointless. From my perspective I want the watches I like to be abundant so that I can buy them at good prices and wear them without fear of replacement costs. 
I find Casio does a good job at releasing watches with short print runs for people who want exclusivity. I wouldn't want them to do any more than that. I don't want to be fighting over every limited edition and playing the secondary market price game.
Experience has taught me that Casio has new releases every month and the limited editions are discontinued by the next month or in a couple of months. Collaborations that are market specific are usually small runs. The rare numbered editions are a pain to purchase and often are impossible to find at authorized vendors.
Casio does need to do better and ambiguity is never good but I think numbered releases will just lead to more scalping and hoarding. I think they should announce things by timeframe like, "February Release" and clearly state when items are discontinued on all available sites, not just Japan. Having to decipher Japanese model numbers to determine what is and isn't a limited edition shouldn't be the only way. They can also announce when things are getting restocked and have a notification system.
Casio does too many limited editions and they all follow the same pattern. It would be unreasonable for them all to be numbered. It would also eliminate Casio's ability to make more or cut production to meet demand. I think Casio has shown foresight into limiting productions to make certain items more exclusive or ramping production to make sure everyone can get an item. The numbered releases we have gotten are more than enough for me.


----------



## Scott.

Quota hora est? said:


> I own the TB & TVA and both bezels appear to be black IP coated not DLC. Unsurprisingly the TB bezel had picked up scratches over the past 2 years.However its DLC coated Ti casing and bracelet remain scratch free till now.I'm assuming the TVA bezel would behave in the same way


May I ask upon what you are basing your opinion that the TB and TVA bezels are IP and not DLC? 

Is it just the comparable damage to the (lack of ) damage on the bracelets? 

I’ve examined both my TB and TVA under magnification and on mine the texture and colour of the coating is, as far as I can see, identical on both bracelets and bezels for each. I’d have been surprised if that would be the case with entirely different means and types of coating? 

I’m convinced the bezels are DLC on both. 

The bezel was DLC on the TFC (I don’t have the watch but I had the bezel and bracelet on a previous metal square. 

It would also arguably be misrepresentation by Casio to have “diamond like carbon coating” printed on the bezel if it wasn’t DLC. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guarionex

Nemo_Sandman said:


> So Mr Izumi (of the Product Planning Department, Watch Planning and Administration Department) is unreliable ?
> Or worse he doesn't know what he is talking about DLC coating ?
> 
> But you, you know better than him ?
> You consider yourself a better expert than the very guy who has planned those titanium square G-SHOCK ?
> 
> Wow.


It's possible,. Once meeting is over. Who knows what happens when it's made.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Scott. said:


> May I ask upon what you are basing your opinion that the TB and TVA bezels are IP and not DLC?
> 
> Is it just the comparable damage to the (lack of ) damage on the bracelets?
> 
> I’ve examined both my TB and TVA under magnification and on mine the texture and colour of the coating is, as far as I can see, identical on both bracelets and bezels for each. I’d have been surprised if that would be the case with entirely different means and types of coating?
> 
> I’m convinced the bezels are DLC on both.
> 
> The bezel was DLC on the TFC (I don’t have the watch but I had the bezel and bracelet on a previous metal square.
> 
> It would also arguably be misrepresentation by Casio to have “diamond like carbon coating” printed on the bezel if it wasn’t DLC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




















GMW-B5000TVA-1 | CASIO







products.g-shock.com


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

As I said.
You cannot have Red marking with DLC as DLC is only Grey to black in colors.


So it's logical that any non grey/black colors are Ion platted and not DLC.

The TVA bezel got white and red marking. It is not DLC's colors.
But around the marking it is DLC.

The same for golden buttons on the TB. Not DLC. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## fl0ppy

The small red circle on the bezel is recessed below the surface. The white lettering, while flat with the surface, is textured in the same way as the ‘diamond like carbon coating’ text is on the polished side, which is apparently laser etched on DLC. So those two elements may not necessarily point to the bezel face being IP.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

fl0ppy said:


> The small red circle on the bezel is recessed below the surface. The white lettering, while flat with the surface, is textured in the same way as the ‘diamond like carbon coating’ text is on the polished side, which is apparently laser etched on DLC. So those two elements may not necessarily point to the bezel face being IP.


I have never said the entire bezel was IPed, just the colored parts, lettering and red circle. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## fl0ppy

Nemo_Sandman said:


> I have never said the entire bezel was IPed, just the colored parts, lettering and red circle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


Ah I see what you’re saying, that makes sense.

Will the Great Bezel Debate of 2021 reach into a new year? I for one certainly hope so.


----------



## Paul R

A.G. said:


> I'm glad Casio rarely does any numbered releases. The numbered releases....


I have to agree with all that. Even when they state the production limit the individual cases aren't numbered which is just fine.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Nemo_Sandman said:


> As I said.
> You cannot have Red marking with DLC as DLC is only Grey to black in colors.
> 
> 
> So it's logical that any non grey/black colors are Ion platted and not DLC.
> 
> The TVA bezel got white and red marking. It is not DLC's colors.
> But around the marking it is DLC.
> 
> The same for golden buttons on the TB. Not DLC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


are you saying you cant paint dlc?


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> are you saying you cant paint dlc?


Nope.
I just know DLC exists in Grey to black colors. That's all.


Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Nope.
> I just know DLC exists in Grey to black colors. That's all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


so wouldnt it make more sense to think that its just paint like other models instead of thinking that they carved out coloured inserts for letters and symbols?


----------



## eddie8

Anyone with the TVA (and possibly a regular metal square to compare) able to take a photo looking down the bracelet hole, holding the body so i can see the how much overhang there is based on the articulation of the bracelet?

I have 15.5cm (6.1 inch) wrists so curious how much overhang there is on the TVA bracelet If the overhang is the same theres a good chance it'll be too big for me since the the overhang on the regular metals seems to big for anyone with wrists 6.25 inches and smaller.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> so wouldnt it make more sense to think that its just paint like other models instead of thinking that they carved out coloured inserts for letters and symbols?


Paint is not mentionned in the description but IP coating is. 

Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## complexcarbs

eddie8 said:


> Anyone with the TVA (and possibly a regular metal square to compare) able to take a photo looking down the bracelet hole, holding the body so i can see the how much overhang there is based on the articulation of the bracelet?
> 
> I have 15.5cm (6.1 inch) wrists so curious how much overhang there is on the TVA bracelet If the overhang is the same theres a good chance it'll be too big for me since the the overhang on the regular metals seems to big for anyone with wrists 6.25 inches and smaller.


It will hang over. But it fits. 6.5" wrist.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

complexcarbs said:


> It will hang over. But it fits. 6.5" wrist.
> View attachment 16312033
> 
> View attachment 16312032


Thanks for the pics.

I guess my hopes of owning this watch are dashed since I can’t deal with overhang and also have a 6.5” wrist. 

My wallet, on the other hand, thanks you. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## complexcarbs

s0ckpupp3t said:


> Thanks for the pics.
> 
> I guess my hopes of owning this watch are dashed since I can’t deal with overhang and also have a 6.5” wrist.
> 
> My wallet, on the other hand, thanks you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol I had the same thought but it's VERY comfortable and light. If you swap it to a rubber resin band (a B5000 model band) it will fit you way better.


----------



## Snyde

@s0ckpupp3t ; 

Try wearing it a little more loose.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie8

Thanks for the pictures guys. It's probably going to be borderline too big for me. Complexcabs has a decently bigger wrist than me and just about right on him.

I dont think there's anywhere local that would have this watch. But i might be able to find somewhere with the metal squares that i could try on, assuming they have the same band articulation/overhang.



complexcarbs said:


> If you swap it to a rubber resin band (a B5000 model band) it will fit you way better


But you lose out on the Titanium band!


----------



## complexcarbs

eddie8 said:


> Complexcabs has a decently bigger wrist than me and just about right on him.


That's the only time I've heard this.


----------



## Xaltotun

fl0ppy said:


> Ah I see what you’re saying, that makes sense.
> 
> Will the Great Bezel Debate of 2021 reach into a new year? I for one certainly hope so.


----------



## Nippero

Just grabbed one of these from Hodinkee with the $200 off Amex offer.

After recently messing up my "beater" Breitling (it started running -30s per day), likely due to shock, I figured it was time to start looking for a quartz/digital watch to add to my collection. I was thinking eh a few hundred bucks on a g-shock wont be so bad anyway. Then I find the TVA... sigh. Practically all the things I love about my "luxury" watches but with a shock proof digital module instead of a mechanical movement. That plus the $200 off made this hard to resist.

I don't plan on starting a huge collection of Casios and just wanted one I would really like for a long time. The TVA seems to fit the bill, and I agree with previous comments that a few dings and scratches would actually add to the "mecha" character of the watch.

I plan on thoroughly testing this watch under the same conditions that I believe messed up my Breitling.


----------



## kubr1ck

Nippero said:


> Just grabbed one of these from Hodinkee with the $200 off Amex offer.
> 
> After recently messing up my "beater" Breitling (it started running -30s per day), likely due to shock, I figured it was time to start looking for a quartz/digital watch to add to my collection. I was thinking eh a few hundred bucks on a g-shock wont be so bad anyway. Then I find the TVA... sigh. Practically all the things I love about my "luxury" watches but with a shock proof digital module instead of a mechanical movement. That plus the $200 off made this hard to resist.
> 
> I don't plan on starting a huge collection of Casios and just wanted one I would really like for a long time. The TVA seems to fit the bill, and I agree with previous comments that a few dings and scratches would actually add to the "mecha" character of the watch.
> 
> I plan on thoroughly testing this watch under the same conditions that I believe messed up my Breitling.


Congrats and welcome aboard. You started your G collection with a bang. Good luck not getting sucked into the rabbit hole, as this is an addictive brand to get into, mainly because of the sheer variety and the great community.


----------



## Nippero

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats and welcome aboard. You started your G collection with a bang. Good luck not getting sucked into the rabbit hole, as this is an addictive brand to get into, mainly because of the sheer variety and the great community.


Yea I can totally see how someone could amass a huge collection. Casio is a great brand with a long history, and their watches are affordable with so many different variations. The limited editions and collaborations are also always tempting.

I'm really trying to control myself though. This year alone I added 6 watches (including the TVA) to my collection. Total cost... i dont wanna think about.


----------



## Nippero

At the risk of being called a noob and angering a bunch of people. Are there common trusted sources for Casio mods and parts?
I'm pretty sure I want to keep the titanium bracelet, but I'm wondering if there are options for custom B5000 resin colors.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Paint is not mentionned in the description but IP coating is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


haha when is painted text ever mentioned?? 😂


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nippero said:


> Just grabbed one of these from Hodinkee with the $200 off Amex offer.
> 
> After recently messing up my "beater" Breitling (it started running -30s per day), likely due to shock, I figured it was time to start looking for a quartz/digital watch to add to my collection. I was thinking eh a few hundred bucks on a g-shock wont be so bad anyway. Then I find the TVA... sigh. Practically all the things I love about my "luxury" watches but with a shock proof digital module instead of a mechanical movement. That plus the $200 off made this hard to resist.
> 
> I don't plan on starting a huge collection of Casios and just wanted one I would really like for a long time. The TVA seems to fit the bill, and I agree with previous comments that a few dings and scratches would actually add to the "mecha" character of the watch.
> 
> I plan on thoroughly testing this watch under the same conditions that I believe messed up my Breitling.


Nice! That is one helluva dive into the deep end  I wish I would've started in the same manner, since for a lot of us going up the Casio ladder was an inevitability. Congrats!

Curious what happened to the Breitling and if it was one of their autos or HAQs? Breitling is awesome, but no match to Gs in toughness for sure (I have dropped my Breitling a few times though without issue). You'll beca happy customer I'm sure.


----------



## Nippero

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice! That is one helluva dive into the deep end  I wish I would've started in the same manner, since for a lot of us going up the Casio ladder was an inevitability. Congrats!
> 
> Curious what happened to the Breitling and if it was one of their autos or HAQs? Breitling is awesome, but no match to Gs in toughness for sure (I have dropped my Breitling a few times though without issue). You'll beca happy customer I'm sure.


Thanks! and thats kind of what I figured. The other watch I was considering was the DW5610SU-8, the grey "street utility" square. I really like it, but I knew I would keep wanting the TVA so I just went for it.

It was an automatic, Breitling Avenger Seawolf. I've worn it on my shooting range trips several times, but recently was the first time I fired a .308 caliber rifle while wearing it. A few days after I realized my watch was running -30SPD  So I'm guessing its the recoil force that messed up the watch. It was worn on my left wrist, which was used to grip the front of the rifle.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nippero said:


> Thanks! and thats kind of what I figured. The other watch I was considering was the DW5610SU-8, the grey "street utility" square. I really like it, but I knew I would keep wanting the TVA so I just went for it.
> 
> It was an automatic, Breitling Avenger Seawolf. I've worn it on my shooting range trips several times, but recently was the first time I fired a .308 caliber rifle while wearing it. A few days after I realized my watch was running -30SPD  So I'm guessing its the recoil force that messed up the watch. It was worn on my left wrist, which was used to grip the front of the rifle.


That is the same Breitling I own 😄 Yeah, I've heard autos aren't the best for shooting. I rented a really sh**** motorcycle for a week and spent the whole time back riding around some islands on rough roads and ended with my Orient 30 seconds off afterwards from the constant bumps and vibrations. Casio will work just fine for you.


----------



## Time4Playnow

Nippero said:


> *Yea I can totally see how someone could amass a huge collection*. Casio is a great brand with a long history, and their watches are affordable with so many different variations. The limited editions and collaborations are also always tempting.
> 
> I'm really trying to control myself though. This year alone I added 6 watches (including the TVA) to my collection. Total cost... i dont wanna think about.


 Yes. Take a look at my signature. I'm at around 50 Gs at the moment, but I've owned around 150 since 2007. (I've done a lot of buying and selling) And I'm only one of maaaaaaaaany ppl on here that have owned/do own many Gs. Once you look into them, how can you resist?? They're too cool to own just one. (IMO) 😁



Nippero said:


> Thanks! and thats kind of what I figured. The other watch I was considering was the DW5610SU-8, the grey "street utility" square. I really like it, but I knew I would keep wanting the TVA so I just went for it.
> 
> It was an automatic, Breitling Avenger Seawolf. I've worn it on my shooting range trips several times, but recently was the first time I fired a .308 caliber rifle while wearing it. A few days after I realized my watch was running -30SPD  So I'm guessing its the recoil force that messed up the watch. It was worn on my left wrist, which was used to grip the front of the rifle.


Oooh, yeah, I can see where .308 recoil might be too much for an auto to handle. Gs will be just fine though. Here's a GWG-1000-1A3 Mudmaster on yellow strap at the pistol range.











And btw, great pick with the TVA!


----------



## Nippero

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That is the same Breitling I own 😄 Yeah, I've heard autos aren't the best for shooting. I rented a really sh**** motorcycle for a week and spent the whole time back riding around some islands on rough roads and ended with my Orient 30 seconds off afterwards from the constant bumps and vibrations. Casio will work just fine for you.


I was hoping that the watch was just "temporarily" inaccurate from the vibrations, which sounds like what happened to your Orient. Sadly I reset it twice and kept an eye on it for a week and it was consistently losing 30 seconds per day. Luckily, I noticed this and sent it in before my warranty expires in January haha.



Time4Playnow said:


> Yes. Take a look at my signature. I'm at around 50 Gs at the moment, but I've owned around 150 since 2007. (I've done a lot of buying and selling) And I'm only one of maaaaaaaaany ppl on here that have owned/do own many Gs. Once you look into them, how can you resist?? They're too cool to own just one. (IMO) 😁
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, yeah, I can see where .308 recoil might be too much for an auto to handle. Gs will be just fine though. Here's a GWG-1000-1A3 Mudmaster on yellow strap at the pistol range.
> 
> View attachment 16316814
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, great pick with the TVA!
> 
> View attachment 16316826


Really looking forward to getting my TVA in the mail. Sadly Hodinkee still hasnt shipped it.
I've shot pistol calibers up to 10mm (no magnums or 50AE) while wearing the watch with no issue, same with .223. But I guess semi-auto .308 was too much for it, wish I thought about that some more before I wore the watch on that trip lol.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

and, finally, my TVA "arrived" too!
I received it in november but that was a Chrstmas present so I had to wait XD.

Here's mine next to my TCM...it joins other full metal squares too: the regular silver one, the red one and an old MRG-110!


----------



## cvdl

There's still some in stock at a Portugese shop


----------



## Nippero

Got mine earlier this week. Loving it so far.
Kinda nice and weird having a watch I dont need to worry about accuracy on lol.


----------



## eddie8

Just put in an order for a TVA at $2100 AUD from an Australian retailer. Pretty stoked to be able to add this to the collection especially at this price.


----------



## yonsson

Some pics of my TVA. I bought it last week and I love it! Wears a lot better than the GMWB5000 steel models. I didn’t know the text was not painted, but the titanium showing under the DLC. Glad I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Ajmercado

Small wrist owner here (6.25”)

I’d like to throw in my experience with this piece I had today. 

First off, this is the first TI square I’ve handled. Wow…build quality is impeccable. Finishing is amazing. Super lightweight even with full links. Honestly stunning in person. 

For context, I’ve been lurking and diving into the rabbit hole that is G-Shock squares. 

The titanium squares are like the holy grail, upgrades all around. 

I wont make a case for the price because in my opinion at this price point you’re an enthusiast and you must really be into the whole square/g-shock world so it can be justified. 

My concern like many other small-wristers out there with both the full metal and full TI models is the “lug” overhang because of the non-draping first bracelet links. 

I can confirm that PERSONALLY, it hangs over too much for my liking. It does not look bad though! But for me it would mean wearing the watch a little looser. Which is not a bad thing but depends on how you like your watch to sit on your wrist. 

However, I’d like to add in that at the end of the day comparing wrist sizes online is a decent indicator but is not one size fits all because you may have small but flat wrists and therefore it may sit better. 

So the take home message from me is definitely try on the TI or full metals before buying if you’re skeptical. This should be good advice for any watch honestly, but maybe applies more to squares because of their unique fit depending on the model. 

Once again though, beautiful watch. I love it! But for me it would have to fit a little better for my wrist size and shape to justify it for myself. 

I ended up ordering a 35th anniversary DW-5035D as an upgrade to my economy square  Joining the partially metal club lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82

yonsson said:


> Some pics of my TVA. I bought it last week and I love it! Wears a lot better than the GMWB5000 steel models.* I didn’t know the text was not painted, but the titanium showing under the DLC.* Glad I pulled the trigger.


I think that is the first time that has been mentioned. Interesting detail.


----------



## yonsson

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I think that is the first time that has been mentioned. Interesting detail.











(pic stolen from Instagram)

Really? The DLC is laser etched, making the titanium shine through the DLC. It’s the same on the top of the bezel which is IP coated, not DLC. At first I thought it was bull that the top of the bezel was IP coated but it’s apparent IRL. Making the top of the bezel IP coated will result in the bezel showing wear much faster than the rest of the watch. If you look at beaten up TVAs, you’ll see this effect clearly. My guess is it’s a design choice since it’s possible to make glossy DLC finish.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16332672
> 
> (pic stolen from Instagram)
> 
> Really? The DLC is laser etched, making the titanium shine through the DLC. It’s the same on the top of the bezel which is IP coated, not DLC. At first I thought it was bull that the top of the bezel was IP coated but it’s apparent IRL. Making the top of the bezel IP coated will result in the bezel showing wear much faster than the rest of the watch. If you look at beaten up TVAs, you’ll see this effect clearly. My guess is it’s a design choice since it’s possible to make glossy DLC finish.


Judging by this picture you are right, the top part of the bezel looks much more worn than would be expected from a DLC coated surface .... Such a strange (quirky?) design choice ....

Maybe they had to use IP for the bezel because of the red accent on the B logo (I had read somewhere that DLC can only be black or shades of grey)


----------



## yonsson

Chevy Suburban said:


> Judging by this picture you are right, the top part of the bezel looks much more worn than would be expected from a DLC coated surface .... Such a strange (quirky?) design choice ....
> 
> Maybe they had to use IP for the bezel because of the red accent on the B logo (I had read somewhere that DLC can only be black or shades of grey)


The red B seems to be laser cut, then painted red. I’m not 100% sure the bezel top is IP, but it looks like IP and both the English and the Japanese website states “Bezel IP plated”.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

I've been wearing the TVA for some days now: looks great and eye catching...I still think TCM looks a bit cooler overall but the TVA is really "something apart"!
There's only one thing: it's way too light! As it was for the TCM, the stainless steel versions are much more "satisfying" to wear IMHO. That said, I think that's one of the best looking square G next to the TCM and the GW-S5600 and the GW-5035A!


----------



## L&W

I wish they make a white version of it so I can put it on a display stand next to my Gundam.


----------



## wedgehammer

got mine on Christmas eve, loving it more than I thought I would!


----------



## complexcarbs

I am still in love with mine.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

complexcarbs said:


> I am still in love with mine.


You don't mind that the bezel is going to look worn and scratched even though the rest of the watch will remain clean for the most part because the DLC is actually quite difficult to get a proper scratch on compared to IP? 

I have a TB myself and the bezel takes a lot of abuse so I really could really see myself getting bothered/ annoyed by the uneven (inconsistent) coating.

Also, theoretically, if you wear the watch long enough the bezel will eventually start fade away and wear off completely to the point where the bezel is just bare titanium and the rest of the watch is still thickly coated with DLC lol


----------



## complexcarbs

Chevy Suburban said:


> You don't mind


Nope.


----------



## wedgehammer

that would actually look nice, battle damaged bezel


----------



## Nippero

Agreed, I wouldnt mind if the "bezel" was IP wore out faster than the rest. Weird design choice but not a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Finally,,,

I purchased my TVA as a Christmas present, late anniversary present and early birthday present (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)

I bought the watch from a U.S. based eBay clone. The listing didn’t say anything about the watch coming from abroad, therefore, I thought, the watch must be already in the U.S., so, shipping would be much faster (I'm oh so smart).

I was wrong.

After I put my order, and had paid for the watch, unexpectedly, it was cancelled without explanation (I noticed the price had gone up, though)

After I complained, the company honored the original price, and the watch was shipped... from Hong Kong.

I felt like walking at night, alone, in a strange city, not knowing anybody nor anyplace. Not a good feeling.

Next, I received a notification from DHL that the package was in transit, and that the customs process had started (wait, what?)

I've bought G-Shocks from several places, yet I never had to deal with any customs issues. The website didn't say anything about import taxes, etc., only regular taxes (which I paid).

Now I was facing, potentially, hundreds of dollars in taxes (didn't I say I was smart?).

After two days with the watch in transit to the U.S., DHL sent me a U.S. customs form to fill out.

I had no clue how to do this. It asked for the price of the "movement", case, strap, battery, type of movement (analog or digital), etc

Since CASIO doesn’t sell watches by individual components but as single units, I went to eBay to obtain estimates and used them to fill out the form.

I submitted the form to DHL. Fingers crossed.

As usual, DHL “delivered”. I got the watch today, after three days in transit plus U. S. customs processing.

Without further ado, here it is:


----------



## TTV

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Finally,,,
> 
> I purchased my TVA as a Christmas present, late anniversary present and early birthday present (that's my story and I'm sticking to it)
> 
> I bought the watch from a U.S. based eBay clone. The listing didn’t say anything about the watch coming from abroad, therefore, I thought, the watch must be already in the U.S., so, shipping would be much faster (I'm oh so smart).
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> After I put my order, and had paid for the watch, unexpectedly, it was cancelled without explanation (I noticed the price had gone up, though)
> 
> After I complained, the company honored the original price, and the watch was shipped... from Hong Kong.
> 
> I felt like walking at night, alone, in a strange city, not knowing anybody nor anyplace. Not a good feeling.
> 
> Next, I received a notification from DHL that the package was in transit, and that the customs process had started (wait, what?)
> 
> I've bought G-Shocks from several places, yet I never had to deal with any customs issues. The website didn't say anything about import taxes, etc., only regular taxes (which I paid).
> 
> Now I was facing, potentially, hundreds of dollars in taxes (didn't I say I was smart?).
> 
> After two days with the watch in transit to the U.S., DHL sent me a U.S. customs form to fill out.
> 
> I had no clue how to do this. It asked for the price of the "movement", case, strap, battery, type of movement (analog or digital), etc
> 
> Since CASIO doesn’t sell watches by individual components but as single units, I went to eBay to obtain estimates and used them to fill out the form.
> 
> I submitted the form to DHL. Fingers crossed.
> 
> As usual, DHL “delivered”. I got the watch today, after three days in transit plus U. S. customs processing.
> 
> Without further ado, here it is:
> 
> View attachment 16340805
> 
> 
> View attachment 16340806
> 
> 
> View attachment 16340835
> 
> 
> View attachment 16340809


Congrats @D. A. (Tony) Vader 👍 Quite a story, luckily you got the watch in perfect condition despite the challenges.


----------



## eddie8

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16332672
> 
> (pic stolen from Instagram)
> 
> Really? The DLC is laser etched, making the titanium shine through the DLC. It’s the same on the top of the bezel which is IP coated, not DLC. At first I thought it was bull that the top of the bezel was IP coated but it’s apparent IRL. Making the top of the bezel IP coated will result in the bezel showing wear much faster than the rest of the watch. If you look at beaten up TVAs, you’ll see this effect clearly. My guess is it’s a design choice since it’s possible to make glossy DLC finish.


Wow i'm quite surprised at how much the bezel is showing wear. I'm curious what sort of wear and tear would result in this kind of petina.


----------



## Dan GSR

Those look like reflections to me


----------



## Paul R

yonsson said:


> Really? The DLC is laser etched, making the titanium shine through the DLC. It’s the same on the top of the bezel which is IP coated, not DLC. At first I thought it was bull that the top of the bezel was IP coated but it’s apparent IRL. Making the top of the bezel IP coated will result in the bezel showing wear much faster than the rest of the watch. If you look at beaten up TVAs, you’ll see this effect clearly. My guess is it’s a design choice since it’s possible to make glossy DLC finish.


The bezel edges and corners shown here are shiny, not worn. There are none of these in circulation that will have wear enough to show any significant amount of titanium anywhere.
First let me say, I think the sites references to IP are just incorrect and there's no way Casio is putting to surface treatments on there because there's no reason to. What about the links and clasp sections that are polished? Did they ion plate all those? I'm in serious doubt. DLC can certainly be applied to polished surfaces and worked afterward to take a high gloss reflection. There's lots of examples beyond this line of G-Shocks that have polished DLC. Contagiri polished DLC - Giuliano Mazzuoli watches Finishing — Orion Watches Finishing — Orion Watches
DLC and IP both mostly take up whatever finishing the original surface has. What I can say for sure is that the TB segments that are shiny get some additional polishing treatment because I've seen where links on new TBs were polished through to the titanium.
My feeling is that the polished top surface of the bezel shows wear is because it is polished and also the most exposed part of the watch.
What is the "Ion Plated Bezel" line in the specs of the US Casio site referring to? I'm not sure, I think nothing, I think it's literally a line pasted in from another watch. I like Casio but they just don't get all these things right every time. I've got a support case opened asking for confirmation of the surface treatment for the TB and TVA and we will see what they say but I wouldn't be surprised if they just refer back to the specs page.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16332672
> 
> (pic stolen from Instagram)
> 
> Really? The DLC is laser etched, making the titanium shine through the DLC. It’s the same on the top of the bezel which is IP coated, not DLC. At first I thought it was bull that the top of the bezel was IP coated but it’s apparent IRL. Making the top of the bezel IP coated will result in the bezel showing wear much faster than the rest of the watch. If you look at beaten up TVAs, you’ll see this effect clearly. My guess is it’s a design choice since it’s possible to make glossy DLC finish.


What type of beating took that watch to look like that in just two months?

Is it real?. Some areas look like just reflections while others look like the coating has actually worn out. Is difficult to judge from a single picture.

After a year, my non DLC / IP coated GMW-B5000D looks almost new:










I fully expect my TVA to look much better than the one on the picture after two months and better than my SS square after a year (notice how some reflections on my new TVA look similar to the "beaten" TVA ):









I don't baby my G-Shocks but I don't beat them either


----------



## yonsson

Dan GSR said:


> Those look like reflections to me


Yeah, might be. He has very few photos of it on Instagram, so hard to know. The IP coated Gs can take a beating as well so I wouldn’t worry about it.


----------



## yonsson

Paul R said:


> The bezel edges and corners shown here are shiny, not worn. There are none of these in circulation that will have wear enough to show any significant amount of titanium anywhere.
> First let me say, I think the sites references to IP are just incorrect and there's no way Casio is putting to surface treatments on there because there's no reason to. What about the links and clasp sections that are polished? Did they ion plate all those? I'm in serious doubt. DLC can certainly be applied to polished surfaces and worked afterward to take a high gloss reflection. There's lots of examples beyond this line of G-Shocks that have polished DLC. Contagiri polished DLC - Giuliano Mazzuoli watches Finishing — Orion Watches Finishing — Orion Watches
> DLC and IP both mostly take up whatever finishing the original surface has. What I can say for sure is that the TB segments that are shiny get some additional polishing treatment because I've seen where links on new TBs were polished through to the titanium.
> My feeling is that the polished top surface of the bezel shows wear is because it is polished and also the most exposed part of the watch.
> What is the "Ion Plated Bezel" line in the specs of the US Casio site referring to? I'm not sure, I think nothing, I think it's literally a line pasted in from another watch. I like Casio but they just don't get all these things right every time. I've got a support case opened asking for confirmation of the surface treatment for the TB and TVA and we will see what they say but I wouldn't be surprised if they just refer back to the specs page.


I agree. I’m also in doubt


----------



## Scott.

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> View attachment 16304492
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GMW-B5000TVA-1 | CASIO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> products.g-shock.com





Nemo_Sandman said:


> As I said.
> You cannot have Red marking with DLC as DLC is only Grey to black in colors.
> 
> 
> So it's logical that any non grey/black colors are Ion platted and not DLC.
> 
> The TVA bezel got white and red marking. It is not DLC's colors.
> But around the marking it is DLC.
> 
> The same for golden buttons on the TB. Not DLC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


Could make sense that its just the text or red circle. Interesting that there is no mention of IP anywhere on the UK G Shock Website, or on the Casio Europe website, just DLC.

Until proven otherwise I'm thinking there's a translation error on the Casio Asia-MEA website


----------



## Scott.

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> so wouldnt it make more sense to think that its just paint like other models instead of thinking that they carved out coloured inserts for letters and symbols?


You'd think so, however the lettering on the TB is quite clearly recessed (as with the steel squares) and painted and it would be quite easy to perfectly repaint the lettering. On the TVA it is different. Its flush and a repaint would to all intents and purposes be impossible by hand. 

How they did it is anyone's guess, but if its paint its microns thick. Makes perfect sense that the text and markings on the bezel are laser etched.


----------



## Nippero

Scott. said:


> You'd think so, however the lettering on the TB is quite clearly recessed (as with the steel squares) and painted and it would be quite easy to perfectly repaint the lettering. On the TVA it is different. Its flush and a repaint would to all intents and purposes be impossible by hand.
> 
> How they did it is anyone's guess, but if its paint its microns thick. Makes perfect sense that the text and markings on the bezel are laser etched.


I was too lazy to grab my camera and macro lens, so heres a shot with my phone through a loupe. That red ring is definitely recessed on the TVA.


----------



## eddie8

TVA has arrived! Amazing looking watch. Funny that with such a small wrist ill be removing about 8 links, all that $ will be sitting in the box 🤣


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Scott. said:


> *How they did it is anyone's guess*, but if its paint its microns thick. Makes perfect sense that the text and markings on the bezel are laser etched.


I think they carve out the recess, apply paint over the surface of the bezel and this will naturally flow into the recess, and then you remove the paint on the surface of the bezel by using a flat object and 'pulling' it over the surface, which will result in paint being removed from the top surface of the bezel while it will remain in the recess.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Why Sapphire Crystal is not highlighted / written on the TVA?

Typically, CASIO includes Sapphire crystal prominently on the backplates of its watches:



















* Yet, with all of its writing, is strange the TVA doesn't show "Sapphire Crystal" anywhere on the watch:










* Unless you read the specs, you wouldn't know it has a Sapphire Crystal

* I'd think this may have been a late decision by the design team. But who knows, really

* And is not that it matters but they could have replaced one of the boring numeric codes (FCC, BT, CE, etc) with that specification


----------



## g-fob2

the only way to know for sure is we should take off the metal bezel, put this G upside down and slide it thru the concrete
a few times to make sure ...


if it not scratched, yay, sapphire 
if is is, nay, mineral :-(

lolz


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

The best way is the water drops test. Here on my TB.
DLC seems also to be sensitive to water drops.









Sent from my SM-G985F using Tapatalk.


----------



## babyivan

yonsson said:


> View attachment 16332672
> 
> (pic stolen from Instagram)
> 
> Really? The DLC is laser etched, making the titanium shine through the DLC. It’s the same on the top of the bezel which is IP coated, not DLC. At first I thought it was bull that the top of the bezel was IP coated but it’s apparent IRL. Making the top of the bezel IP coated will result in the bezel showing wear much faster than the rest of the watch. If you look at beaten up TVAs, you’ll see this effect clearly. My guess is it’s a design choice since it’s possible to make glossy DLC finish.


That does not look like wear and tear, but rather the light reflecting off of the glossy edges of the bezel.

I do not think the bezel is IP coated (I don't care what anyone says, including the poorly worded/translated Casio of Japan website).
...and if I'm wrong about this, then the bezel on the TB (stealth wealth) Square is also only IP coated. So there


----------



## babyivan

Chevy Suburban said:


> You don't mind that the bezel is going to look worn and scratched even though the rest of the watch will remain clean for the most part because the DLC is actually quite difficult to get a proper scratch on compared to IP?
> 
> I have a TB myself and the bezel takes a lot of abuse so I really could really see myself getting bothered/ annoyed by the uneven (inconsistent) coating.
> 
> Also, theoretically, if you wear the watch long enough the bezel will eventually start fade away and wear off completely to the point where the bezel is just bare titanium and the rest of the watch is still thickly coated with DLC lol


TB bezel also IP coated, so there's that.

Edit: just so I don't get people thinking I'm serious; if the TVA bezel is IP coated, then the TB is as well. Aside from the lettering color difference, and the extra wording on the TVA, they both have the same gloss treatment on them.


----------



## Dan GSR

g-fob2 said:


> the only way to know for sure is we should take off the metal bezel, put this G upside down and slide it thru the concrete
> a few times to make sure ...
> 
> 
> if it not scratched, yay, sapphire
> if is is, nay, mineral :-(
> 
> lolz


Actually i can tell by pressing it my forehead
Totally works


----------



## Paul R

Alright, so we heard back from Casio on the bezel treatment inquiry and in a way it was more informative and surprising than I expected! I asked them about the TB and TVA and they replied with one set of info. Is it the same for each?

Italics belong to our Casio support friend Adi so I take it they're using it for attribution for communication from another department.

================================================
Dear Paul,

Thank you for contacting Casio America. Please see the following information down below.


_The parts that are DLC processed and the parts that are IP processed are as follows.

・ The parts that are DLC processed
　　- Bezel
- Back cover 
- Band

・ The parts that are IP processed
　　- Case
- Button
- Case-Band connection screw_

Thank you for choosing Casio

Regards,
Adi 
================================================

Just for clarity's sake I've asked for confirmation that this is the same for the TVA and TB. I believe it's the same for both.

So the case is IP coated, but the case back is DLC. That's surprising and interesting to me.


----------



## Dan GSR

Case is completely protected. Ip is fine for that


----------



## FreakyCas

How about the original first TCM?


----------



## Scott.

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Why Sapphire Crystal is not highlighted / written on the TVA?
> 
> Typically, CASIO includes Sapphire crystal prominently on the backplates of its watches:
> 
> View attachment 16351460
> 
> 
> View attachment 16351469
> 
> 
> * Yet, with all of its writing, is strange the TVA doesn't show "Sapphire Crystal" anywhere on the watch:
> 
> View attachment 16351482
> 
> 
> * Unless you read the specs, you wouldn't know it has a Sapphire Crystal
> 
> * I'd think this may have been a late decision by the design team. But who knows, really
> 
> * And is not that it matters but they could have replaced one of the boring numeric codes (FCC, BT, CE, etc) with that specification


TB is the same. No mention of sapphire crystal anywhere 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott.

Paul R said:


> Alright, so we heard back from Casio on the bezel treatment inquiry and in a way it was more informative and surprising than I expected! I asked them about the TB and TVA and they replied with one set of info. Is it the same for each?
> 
> Italics belong to our Casio support friend Adi so I take it they're using it for attribution for communication from another department.
> 
> ================================================
> Dear Paul,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Casio America. Please see the following information down below.
> 
> 
> _The parts that are DLC processed and the parts that are IP processed are as follows.
> 
> ・ The parts that are DLC processed
> - Bezel
> 
> Back cover
> Band
> 
> ・ The parts that are IP processed
> - Case
> 
> Button
> Case-Band connection screw
> _
> 
> Thank you for choosing Casio
> 
> Regards,
> Adi
> ================================================
> 
> Just for clarity's sake I've asked for confirmation that this is the same for the TVA and TB. I believe it's the same for both.
> 
> So the case is IP coated, but the case back is DLC. That's surprising and interesting to me.


Makes perfect sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy Suburban

Paul R said:


> Alright, so we heard back from Casio on the bezel treatment inquiry and in a way it was more informative and surprising than I expected! I asked them about the TB and TVA and they replied with one set of info. Is it the same for each?
> 
> Italics belong to our Casio support friend Adi so I take it they're using it for attribution for communication from another department.
> 
> ================================================
> Dear Paul,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Casio America. Please see the following information down below.
> 
> 
> _The parts that are DLC processed and the parts that are IP processed are as follows.
> 
> ・ The parts that are DLC processed
> - Bezel
> - Back cover
> - Band
> 
> ・ The parts that are IP processed
> - Case
> - Button
> - Case-Band connection screw_
> 
> Thank you for choosing Casio
> 
> Regards,
> Adi
> ================================================
> 
> Just for clarity's sake I've asked for confirmation that this is the same for the TVA and TB. I believe it's the same for both.
> 
> So the case is IP coated, but the case back is DLC. That's surprising and interesting to me.


Im not an expert, but speaking from my own experience I highly doubt that the bezel of the B5000TB is IP coated.

Here are a few pics of my own specimen. There is definitely some scratches on the bezel but they are exaggerated by the photo because I'm holding the watch at a specific angle so that the scratches catch the light.

















However, when looking straight down at the watch under normal conditions the scratches are hardly noticeable. And when Im looking at the watch and it catches any sunlight then the scratches are washed out by the shine and are even less noticable.









Now, compare this to my silver B5K which we know is 100% for sure IP coated.









I hope the difference is noticeable in the pictures, IRL it certainly is. There is a big difference in the amount of scratches as well as the intensity of the scratches (so some scratches on the SS are really broad and long but on the TB they're always hair-fine).

Further, I wear the TB much more often than the SS, at least a ratio of 10:1. And the TB is really my go-to beater because I can wear it to the gym and to work (retail = lots of getting bumped around and slammed into things) so the abuse it takes is real. If they were both IP bezels I would think that they would show at least similar amounts (and type) of wear but in my opinion they don't show this at all.

And for those who are wondering: DLC is actually not infallible. Apparently skateboard griptape is made from diamonds because this is the only object I've encountered that will scrape the coating off your watch like it's made of butter!


----------



## babyivan




----------



## babyivan

Chevy Suburban said:


> Im not an expert, but speaking from my own experience I highly doubt that the bezel of the B5000TB is IP coated.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my own specimen. There is definitely some scratches on the bezel but they are exaggerated by the photo because I'm holding the watch at a specific angle so that the scratches catch the light.
> View attachment 16352692
> 
> View attachment 16352693
> 
> 
> However, when looking straight down at the watch under normal conditions the scratches are hardly noticeable. And when Im looking at the watch and it catches any sunlight then the scratches are washed out by the shine and are even less noticable.
> View attachment 16352702
> 
> 
> Now, compare this to my silver B5K which we know is 100% for sure IP coated.
> View attachment 16352703
> 
> 
> I hope the difference is noticeable in the pictures, IRL it certainly is. There is a big difference in the amount of scratches as well as the intensity of the scratches (so some scratches on the SS are really broad and long but on the TB they're always hair-fine).
> 
> Further, I wear the TB much more often than the SS, at least a ratio of 10:1. And the TB is really my go-to beater because I can wear it to the gym and to work (retail = lots of getting bumped around and slammed into things) so the abuse it takes is real. If they were both IP bezels I would think that they would show at least similar amounts (and type) of wear but in my opinion they don't show this at all.
> 
> And for those who are wondering: DLC is actually not infallible. Apparently skateboard griptape is made from diamonds because this is the only object I've encountered that will scrape the coating off your watch like it's made of butter!
> 
> View attachment 16352718


The SS is SS. It's *NOT* IP coated, it's naked. Hardly an apples to apples comparison ....hell, not even an apples to _oranges _comparison. More like an Apples to dishwashers comparison. 
Thank you for the pics tho 

Anyways, back on point. If the TB has a DLC bezel, then so does the TVA. *Whatever they may have, it's the same.*

For the record, I believe they are both DLC, which is further verified above via Casio directly. Thanks @Paul R for the update!


----------



## babyivan

Dan GSR said:


> Case is completely protected. Ip is fine for that


Exactly! Hardly any exposure, aside from the .25mm strip between the caseback and the bezel edge and the backside of the protruding portions that connect the case to the band.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

The folks at Casio *could *have given people full specifications. But then they couldn't sit back and laugh at the dozens of pages filled with people guessing and bickering


----------



## Paul R

Chevy Suburban said:


> Im not an expert, but speaking from my own experience I highly doubt that the bezel of the B5000TB is IP coated.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my own specimen. There is definitely some scratches on the bezel but they are exaggerated by the photo because I'm holding the watch at a specific angle so that the scratches catch the light.


Yeah I've always thought that the bezel and the rest of the bracelet was all DLC.

Yours is the only TB I've ever seen that's compatibly warn as mine!


----------



## Paul R

babyivan said:


> Exactly! Hardly any exposure, aside from the .25mm strip between the caseback and the bezel edge and the backside of the protruding portions that connect the case to the band.


Yeah I'm totally satisfied with the case being ion plated.


----------



## eddie8

Dan GSR said:


> Case is completely protected. Ip is fine for that


For the newbie here, what do you mean by the case is protected?

The bezel protrudes more but there would be instances where you might hit the case at a strange angle.


----------



## Paul R

eddie8 said:


> For the newbie here, what do you mean by the case is protected?
> 
> The bezel protrudes more but there would be instances where you might hit the case at a strange angle.


The case back is DLC, the bezel is DLC, the case body itself is IP and there's hardly any of it exposed and that is fairly recessed.


----------



## Lucien369

Sorry, but it is written on the both side of the case that it is DLC coated.

Same for the bracelet.


----------



## fl0ppy

Lucien369 said:


> Sorry, but it is written on the both side of the case that it is DLC coated.
> 
> Same for the bracelet.


It’s a fun comedy of errors in different terminologies being used. The IP coated case Paul R is referring to is the inner metal case housing the module. What you would see if you took off the top outer ‘bezel’ and the red resin cushioning.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

fl0ppy said:


> It’s a fun comedy of errors in different terminologies being used. The IP coated case Paul R is referring to is the inner metal case housing the module. What you would see if you took off the top outer ‘bezel’ and the red resin cushioning.


Perhaps, a diagram will help?












* Based on CASIO America email to Paul R. (for Ti models)

* For SS and Ti Full Metal squares


----------



## GaryK30

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Perhaps, a diagram will help?
> View attachment 16354668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Based on CASIO America email to Paul R. (for Ti models)
> 
> * For SS and Ti Full Metal squares


One more bezel option: SS + DLC (for Porter limited edition).


----------



## babyivan

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Perhaps, a diagram will help?
> View attachment 16354668
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Based on CASIO America email to Paul R. (for Ti models)
> 
> * For SS and Ti Full Metal squares


Excellent breakdown pic!

One minor correction that involves the bezel. The TCF (blue camo) is 100% ION, so the bezel should also list, "Ti + ION"


----------



## Dan GSR

Who else doesn't care....
I'll wear my TB either way


----------



## A.G.

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Why Sapphire Crystal is not highlighted / written on the TVA?
> 
> Typically, CASIO includes Sapphire crystal prominently on the backplates of its watches:
> 
> View attachment 16351460
> 
> 
> View attachment 16351469
> 
> 
> * Yet, with all of its writing, is strange the TVA doesn't show "Sapphire Crystal" anywhere on the watch:
> 
> View attachment 16351482
> 
> 
> * Unless you read the specs, you wouldn't know it has a Sapphire Crystal
> 
> * I'd think this may have been a late decision by the design team. But who knows, really
> 
> * And is not that it matters but they could have replaced one of the boring numeric codes (FCC, BT, CE, etc) with that specification


None of the titanium models have it, to my disappointment. I wish "Bluetooth" in the front was replaced with "Sapphire". The Bluetooth logo and information is already on the back. The word "Bluetooth" on the front looks so mundane to me.

My working theory is that after a certain price point labeling a watch as sapphire makes it look cheaper for some buyers and therefore the manufacturer. When it's a cheaper watch the customer would take the sapphire as something positive and a great value. For a more expensive watch it should be a given that it has sapphire so actually labeling it would make it look like those cheap value watches. I'm basing this on a comment of someone saying the "sapphire" label on a dial made a watch look cheap. I personally want my sapphire watches to mention it. I would prefer a label on the caseback but anything to replace the Bluetooth label on the front would be welcomed.


----------



## eddie8

D. A. (Tony) Vader said:


> Perhaps, a diagram will help?
> * Based on CASIO America email to Paul R. (for Ti models)
> 
> * For SS and Ti Full Metal squares


Ah this makes more sense. I thought the bezel on the TVA was just the square rim (shiny part) and the case was everything underneath the square.



Dan GSR said:


> Who else doesn't care....
> I'll wear my TB either way


Doesnt bother me either way, but i'm glad to understand a bit more about the details of a watch i spent $2200aud on


----------



## lukemeetze

If any of you guys are looking to part ways with one of these beauties feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## eddie8

lukemeetze said:


> If any of you guys are looking to part ways with one of these beauties feel free to shoot me a pm.


If there's no stock in USA you can try this Aussie store which has stock @ $2,249.00 AUD. They're an official seller here and it's where i bought mine from.









G Shock GMWB5000TVA-1D G Shock Online G Shock Watches G Shock Watches Online Austral


G Shock GMWB5000TVA-1D G Shock Online G Shock Watches G Shock Watches Online Australia




glifewatches.com.au


----------



## Dan GSR

lukemeetze said:


> If any of you guys are looking to part ways with one of these beauties feel free to shoot me a pm.








G-SHOCK GMW-B5000TVA1 – Windup Watch Shop


G-SHOCK’s new limited edition GMW-B5000TVA is inspired by the world of science fiction and video games. It’s not likely that you’re going to throw on a mech suit before you head out the door for some coffee, but this new G-SHOCK definitely gets you a step closer. Crafted from lightweight...




windupwatchshop.com


----------



## L&W

Saw this interesting mod with AR module. Looks killer with red display.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

L&W said:


> Saw this interesting mod with AR module. Looks killer with red display.
> View attachment 16359402


That cheapens it a bit for me to be honest and pushes it over into gimmicky territory, a line this watch straddles to perfection. Cool pic though and always appreciate people willing to get creative with their Gs, especially expensive ones


----------



## Orange_GT3

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That cheapens it a bit for me to be honest and pushes it over into gimmicky territory


I know what you mean.


----------



## L&W

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That cheapens it a bit for me to be honest and pushes it over into gimmicky territory, a line this watch straddles to perfection. Cool pic though and always appreciate people willing to get creative with their Gs, especially expensive ones


Well the whole TVA is gimmicky (in a good way). I always think the display is a little bit plain and need something. The red goes well with the theme. I think the photo is badly taken and low quality. It should look better irl. My opinion only. 🙂


----------



## Mr.Jones82

L&W said:


> Well the whole TVA is gimmicky (in a good way). * I always think the display is a little bit plain and need something.* The red goes well with the theme. I think the photo is badly taken and low quality. It should look better irl. My opinion only. 🙂


Yeah, it is just too damn legible


----------



## L&W

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Yeah, it is just too damn legible


It is. Even the negative display in B5000 is damn legible. Never think that's a problem.


----------



## Chevy Suburban

L&W said:


> Saw this interesting mod with AR module. Looks killer with red display.
> View attachment 16359402


Love it! Looks even better than the original, the display matches all the red accents really well (imo)


----------



## euge_lee

lukemeetze said:


> If any of you guys are looking to part ways with one of these beauties feel free to shoot me a pm.


If I were buying one today (I paid $1750), I would buy from StockX. Guaranteed legit with solid customer service. Last I checked there was $1336 before fees. I’ve purchased 3 G-Shock watches from there with no issues.

or I can sell you mine for more and I’d re-purchase from StockX. LOL. Good luck.


----------



## complexcarbs

Double-text kills the mod.


----------



## Cblock406

euge_lee said:


> If I were buying one today (I paid $1750), I would buy from StockX. Guaranteed legit with solid customer service. Last I checked there was $1336 before fees. I’ve purchased 3 G-Shock watches from there with no issues.
> 
> or I can sell you mine for more and I’d re-purchase from StockX. LOL. Good luck.


I bought one from StockX on the first, still in route so I will report back. Paid $1275 btw, with their fee it totaled $1,319.


----------



## euge_lee

complexcarbs said:


> Double-text kills the mod.


I posted on Reddit the differences between GENUINE and the aftermarket mod.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/gshock/comments/s2lmow

The "double text" can be fixed with the sapphire glass replacement but it is missing the solar panels... so cosmetically fixed but not functional.

EDIT: What I posted assumes the aftermarket metal "upgrade"... but I now see that a simple module swap into a genuine TVA still has that double-text issue.


----------



## euge_lee

Cblock406 said:


> I bought one from StockX on the first, still in route so I will report back. Paid $1275 btw, with their fee it totaled $1,319.


I'm quite jealous, my experience with StockX has been great. You basically paid $400+ less than I did and I'm confident you're gonna get a legit original.


----------



## L&W

euge_lee said:


> I posted on Reddit the differences between GENUINE and the aftermarket mod.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/gshock/comments/s2lmow
> EDIT: What I posted assumes the aftermarket metal "upgrade"... but I now see that a simple module swap into a genuine TVA still has that double-text issue.


That's because he put a TVA bezel on a GW-B5600AR. Not a module swap.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

L&W said:


> That's because he put a TVA bezel on a GW-B5600AR. Not a module swap.


Correct


----------



## Meister Suavena

Liking how light it is…


----------



## Paul R

So we got a reply and I'm wrong and it's is NOT the same for each.

_Paul, 

The information below is for the GWM-B5000TVA. The TB is DLC coated on the Case and screw back cover. _

So the TB is DLC except the pushers and screws. The TVA is DLC except the case, pushers, and screws.

Since I've got this kinda rolling I'm going to ask about the TCM and TFC.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Mech-inspired G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor watch is unlike any other full metal square


The G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor edition stands apart from other GMW-B5000 models, with a label-heavy mech-inspired design and a new grill




www.g-central.com


----------



## Paul R

Meister Suavena said:


> Mech-inspired G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor watch is unlike any other full metal square
> 
> 
> The G-Shock GMW-B5000TVA-1 Titanium Virtual Armor edition stands apart from other GMW-B5000 models, with a label-heavy mech-inspired design and a new grill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.g-central.com


Oof! Next we'll find a Hodinkee article with incorrect specs! 

In my reply I pointed out the Casio International TVA page so they can either can consider their answer to us or look at correcting it.

I've also asked if they can provide similar detail about the surface treatments for the TCM and TCF. There's also been some doubt about their construction so that would be awesome to have.


----------



## blackeye

Nippero said:


> At the risk of being called a noob and angering a bunch of people. Are there common trusted sources for Casio mods and parts?
> I'm pretty sure I want to keep the titanium bracelet, but I'm wondering if there are options for custom B5000 resin colors.


To do this, you have to mod it yourself but it's super easy. I did this and have never even used the titanium bracelet (it's still in the box with the plastic on it).

You can find B5000 parts and rubber straps on pacparts which is an authorized part seller in the USA.


----------



## TheLittleBell

Has anyone found a way to cover the 'Fine Resin Cushioning' with some sort of plug or cover? I'm worried the resin will degrade and crumble over time like the standard gshock cases. Had an old gshock case split and crumble once upon a time.


----------



## Cblock406

TheLittleBell said:


> Has anyone found a way to cover the 'Fine Resin Cushioning' with some sort of plug or cover? I'm worried the resin will degrade and crumble over time like the standard gshock cases. Had an old gshock case split and crumble once upon a time.


I may be incorrect but I think you can buy replacements if/when that ever happens. Would be a shame to cover it.


----------



## Meister Suavena

TheLittleBell said:


> Has anyone found a way to cover the 'Fine Resin Cushioning' with some sort of plug or cover? I'm worried the resin will degrade and crumble over time like the standard gshock cases. Had an old gshock case split and crumble once upon a time.


No cover …


----------



## Cblock406

Cblock406 said:


> I bought one from StockX on the first, still in route so I will report back. Paid $1275 btw, with their fee it totaled $1,319.


26 days later and should be arriving this afternoon! Been a long wait and very excited to see this in the flesh finally.


----------



## eddie8

What have you guys been using to resize the bracelet?

I can't seem to find anything around the house small enough to depress the pin without potentially scratching the side.


----------



## Meister Suavena

eddie8 said:


> What have you guys been using to resize the bracelet?
> 
> I can seem to find anything around the house small enough to depress the pin without potentially scratching the side.


I know a guy… 😉


----------



## Nippero

eddie8 said:


> What have you guys been using to resize the bracelet?
> 
> I can't seem to find anything around the house small enough to depress the pin without potentially scratching the side.


Google bracelet sizing tools.

I have something like this:


----------



## Ginseng108

Bergeon #6767-F bracelet sizing tool. Best tool for the mini-springbars in G-Shock metal bracelets. The pin press shown above is good for pushing pins on pin-and-collar bracelets like Seiko commonly uses.


----------



## GaryK30

Ginseng108 said:


> Bergeon #6767-F bracelet sizing tool. Best tool for the mini-springbars in G-Shock metal bracelets. The pin press shown above is good for pushing pins on pin-and-collar bracelets like Seiko commonly uses.


I believe the titanium squares use pin-and-collar links. The steel squares use the mini spring bars.


----------



## Ginseng108

GaryK30 said:


> I believe the titanium squares use pin-and-collar links. The steel squares use the mini spring bars.


Ah, then that pin press would be the right tool!


----------



## eddie8

Thanks for the recommendations. I'll double check the pin type and will pick up one of those tools.


----------



## eddie8

TheLittleBell said:


> Has anyone found a way to cover the 'Fine Resin Cushioning' with some sort of plug or cover? I'm worried the resin will degrade and crumble over time like the standard gshock cases. Had an old gshock case split and crumble once upon a time.


My first ever Gshock from 1998 also split around the module  It was stored in a drawer for many years then when i checked it had a pretty decent split on the side.


----------



## Ferretnose

Yes, Eddie8, all Ti squares use pin-and-collar, so a pin vice is the proper tool. Be very aware of those tiny collars, they can make a break for freedom when you least expect it. However, they are steel and can be fished out of the carpet with a magnet. (Guess how I know this...)


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Cblock406 said:


> 26 days later and should be arriving this afternoon! Been a long wait and very excited to see this in the flesh finally.


DID you get it??? Pics and details!

I got one from Stock X on the way as well. Not a great shipping experience with DHL whatsoever thus far but I think the light is at the end of the tunnel. Hoping its a keeper.


----------



## Cblock406

BradPittFUAngie said:


> DID you get it??? Pics and details!
> 
> I got one from Stock X on the way as well. Not a great shipping experience with DHL whatsoever thus far but I think the light is at the end of the tunnel. Hoping its a keeper.


Indeed, received last night and everything is legit. Boy oh boy is this a cool watch. Some quick thoughts on it, and my only other G Shock is a GW-5000-1JF to which to compare.

The TVA feels very special. I love the bracelet and the bracelet taper (reminds me of my Sub), the display looks very sharp and crisp compared to the GW-5000, the buttons are easier to engage, it looks like there is a hint of blue AR on the sapphire crystal that looks great and makes me appreciate they used a positive display, the light weight and size make this extremely comfortable to wear, and the there is so much thoughtfulness in the design it's easy to get lost in the details.

Overall, amazing little machine. Worth the price and then some IMO.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Cblock406 said:


> Indeed, received last night and everything is legit. Boy oh boy is this a cool watch. Some quick thoughts on it, and my only other G Shock is a GW-5000-1JF to which to compare.
> 
> The TVA feels very special. I love the bracelet and the bracelet taper (reminds me of my Sub), the display looks very sharp and crisp compared to the GW-5000, the buttons are easier to engage, it looks like there is a hint of blue AR on the sapphire crystal that looks great and makes me appreciate they used a positive display, the light weight and size make this extremely comfortable to wear, and the there is so much thoughtfulness in the design it's easy to get lost in the details.
> 
> Overall, amazing little machine. Worth the price and then some IMO.


Looking good! Can I ask your wrist size? Looks like you have a smaller wrist but I don’t see any overhang despite the flared out first links.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cblock406

s0ckpupp3t said:


> Looking good! Can I ask your wrist size? Looks like you have a smaller wrist but I don’t see any overhang despite the flared out first links.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! My wrist is almost exactly 7 inches, so pretty average. The picture is deceiving. I think this will fit just about any size wrist (within reason) comfortably.

Less distorted shot...


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Cblock406 said:


> Thanks! My wrist is almost exactly 7 inches, so pretty average. The picture is deceiving. I think this will fit just about any size wrist (within reason) comfortably.
> 
> Less distorted shot...


Ah thanks… now with the pulled out shot I see that you have big hands. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul R

I like to use a little hammer, punch, pliers, and a block.

I know nobody is every gonna see the pins but I mask the plier teeth to prevent scratching.

Whatever you do the critical thing is NOT losing the collar!


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

TheLittleBell said:


> Has anyone found a way to cover the 'Fine Resin Cushioning' with some sort of plug or cover? I'm worried *the resin will degrade and crumble over time like the standard gshock cases*. Had an old gshock case split and crumble once upon a time.


do you mean case or bezel? ive never seen or heard about a case degrading or crumbling, if youre referring to bezel, it was only some bezels for certain models made at certain factories over a short period of time about 25-30 years ago. there has been no reported cases here for modern resin and by no means "standard".
the resin cushioning sections in these models are similar to those inside the cases and are made of a different compound to the resin bezels and again, no reported cases of these ever crumbling. even if it was the case, no cover or protectant would save it since the problem for those was baked in at the factory.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

The watch is really great.


----------



## lukemeetze

euge_lee said:


> If I were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buying one today (I paid $1750), I would buy from StockX. Guaranteed legit with solid customer service. Last I checked there was $1336 before fees. I’ve purchased 3 G-Shock watches from there with no issues.
> 
> or I can sell you mine for more and I’d re-purchase from StockX. LOL. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice. Picked this baby up for $1290 shipped on stockx.


----------



## lukemeetze

Duplicate


----------



## lukemeetze

blackeye said:


> View attachment 16248436
> 
> View attachment 16248432
> 
> View attachment 16248429
> 
> View attachment 16248434
> 
> View attachment 16248433
> 
> View attachment 16248431
> 
> View attachment 16248435
> 
> View attachment 16248437
> 
> View attachment 16248430


What model cushion and bezel did you use?


----------



## Admiralty

Considering the stockx route to pick-up mine but noticed the wait-time you guys had for it to arrive, where did your watches ship from? Asia?


----------



## Cblock406

Admiralty said:


> Considering the stockx route to pick-up mine but noticed the wait-time you guys had for it to arrive, where did your watches ship from? Asia?


Mine did. The wait was a few weeks but once I got it I was glad I went that route.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Admiralty said:


> Considering the stockx route to pick-up mine but noticed the wait-time you guys had for it to arrive, where did your watches ship from? Asia?


Mine was kind of scary.

I bought the watch from StockX. I paid for the watch and after two days my order was cancelled, without explanation. StockX refunded my money

The watch had a new (higher) price. 

Something like that had never happened to me after buying from Amazon nor even from eBay.

At that point, I thought about this cancellation as a chance (a sign?) to reconsider my purchase since I've never bought anything from that site before.

Because I really wanted the watch and I received good feedback on that site from F17 members, I decided to go ahead and complain to StockX,

It took about a week but, in the end, they reinstated my order and honored the original price.

The watch came from Hong Kong.

After shipping started, I received it in three days, via DHL (including another US Customs scare)

The watch came in perfect condition. This is my first Ti watch and I really like it.

YMMV


----------



## BradPittFUAngie

Admiralty said:


> Considering the stockx route to pick-up mine but noticed the wait-time you guys had for it to arrive, where did your watches ship from? Asia?


Bought it from the US. This was the first time using Stock X. I thought the offer/bidding/buying process was confusing but I did get it sorted. "Won" a watch at a far lower than the retail price...then had to pay $106 in taxes/duty. Still did pretty well. 

The watch went from the seller to Stock X then to DHL. Watch came from Hong Kong. 

DHL was scary to deal with on this purchase. My package was moving along...then went on hold. It said to contact them...they told me it was "lost" So of course I open a case, contact Stock X, etc. Well...it wasn't lost after all. Then they wanted a detailed description of the watch components and each part's value. It had to add up to basically the purchase price. OK....so I do that and send it in. I get a call telling me I MAY have to pay a duty to release the package. Ok....more duty? So, I attempt to do that and it turns out...I don't have to pay any more duty. So, the package is released and shows up perfectly, no issue.

But it was stressful as hell. Honestly, retail from a US based retailer would have been the WAY better move. The savings wasn't worth the trouble, stress, and frustrations.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

BradPittFUAngie said:


> Bought it from the US. This was the first time using Stock X. I thought the offer/bidding/buying process was confusing but I did get it sorted. "Won" a watch at a far lower than the retail price...then had to pay $106 in taxes/duty. Still did pretty well.
> 
> The watch went from the seller to Stock X then to DHL. Watch came from Hong Kong.
> 
> DHL was scary to deal with on this purchase. My package was moving along...then went on hold. It said to contact them...they told me it was "lost" So of course I open a case, contact Stock X, etc. Well...it wasn't lost after all. Then they wanted a detailed description of the watch components and each part's value. It had to add up to basically the purchase price. OK....so I do that and send it in. I get a call telling me I MAY have to pay a duty to release the package. Ok....more duty? So, I attempt to do that and it turns out...I don't have to pay any more duty. So, the package is released and shows up perfectly, no issue.
> 
> But it was stressful as hell. Honestly, retail from a US based retailer would have been the WAY better move. The savings wasn't worth the trouble, stress, and frustrations.


Same here.


----------



## blackeye

lukemeetze said:


> What model cushion and bezel did you use?


Bands: PacParts: 91087377028

Bands with black hardware like the one I have: PacParts: 91087377029

For the resin I haven't seen it sold separately, probably since it's internal and shouldn't be damaged. Your best bet is to just get a used GMWB5000G-1 and use it for the parts. It has the black resin part and bands with black hardware.

Another option is to just put a piece of black electrical tape over the part that is exposed. It will have the same look and is a free mod (aside from the cost of electrical tape).


----------



## Everdying

plenty of stock here 
even both camos still available... is like the store is lazy to push them...


----------



## FROG

L&W said:


> I wish they make a white version of it so I can put it on a display stand next to my Gundam.


This would actually be the perfect application for a white ceramic bezel. Because it could be sintered, it could be fairly economical.

The same goes for tungsten carbide for a very hard surface finish.


----------



## Everdying

but ceramic would crack on hard impact...


----------



## L&W

FROG said:


> This would actually be the perfect application for a white ceramic bezel. Because it could be sintered, it could be fairly economical.
> 
> The same goes for tungsten carbide for a very hard surface finish.


I think the matt white IP coating will do. Together with orange and blue accents and dark grey text it will look killer. 👌


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

FYI, I was watching the Gsyoku video on Feb 2022 G-Shock releases and at the end of the video he said TVA was marked as end of production.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Trying to score one off of stockx but it's more difficult than I thought it would be. When I signed up a few days ago the 'last sold' was at $1180. But with my luck the prices are getting jacked up by the day, with the last few selling at $1300+
(Plus all the taxes and fees). Maybe some patience will pay off


----------



## Tanker G1

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Maybe some patience will pay off


There will very likely be another LE titanium square, and another...

I bought the TCM and TB but passed on this one, but I doubt I'm done. Don't fear missing a LE titanium square as there'll be another one soon enough. Maybe mint condition copies of this one will become available soon after?


----------



## euge_lee

Tanker G1 said:


> There will very likely be another LE titanium square, and another...
> Maybe mint condition copies of this one will become available soon after?


Keep an eye on Macy's... the TVA is in stock now and maybe they'll have another 30% off sale soon.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

euge_lee said:


> Keep an eye on Macy's... the TVA is in stock now and maybe they'll have another 30% off sale soon.


I searched but don't see it


----------



## euge_lee

toomuchdamnrum said:


> I searched but don't see it


Hmm. It was there for a few weeks but yeah, gone now.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

euge_lee said:


> Hmm. It was there for a few weeks but yeah, gone now.


Yeah, they’ve been out of stock at Macys for about a week now (I was checking daily). 

It was confusing because the “add to cart” button was available but it would show as out of stock if you went to the cart.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Tanker G1 said:


> There will very likely be another LE titanium square, and another...
> 
> I bought the TCM and TB but passed on this one, but I doubt I'm done. Don't fear missing a LE titanium square as there'll be another one soon enough. Maybe mint condition copies of this one will become available soon after?


For what it’s worth, an AD I was emailing (who was out of stock of the TVA) said there’s a TVA 2 coming out in July. 

Nothing online corroborates this so I’m applying a judicious amount of salt to what that AD said.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister Suavena

I bought it here -> 👇🏼⤵⬇👇🏼 G-SHOCK GMW-B5000TVA1 – Windup Watch Shop they’re in stock.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Meister Suavena said:


> I bought it here -> 👇🏼⤵⬇👇🏼 G-SHOCK GMW-B5000TVA1 – Windup Watch Shop they’re in stock.


Looks to also be available at Feldmar's - G-Shock Digital Casio G-Shock Full Metal GMWB5000TVA1 | Feldmar Watch Co. and 
Hodinkee - GMWB5000TVA-1 'Full Metal' Virtual Armor Titanium


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

It doesn't seem to be available at G-Shock.com anymore (U.S. site).

- i saw it there, some time ago (at the $1,650.00 MSRP, of course)

The end is in sight (ooooh)


----------



## FirstF80InSpace

You can still find them on Chrono24. I picked one up at a substantial discount and for some reason, I didn't have to pay any taxes as well. Just a $30 FedEx broker fee.


----------



## Meister Suavena

The Digi-Frogman are going up in price too… someone offered me $1,400 for mine.


----------



## Nippero

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Trying to score one off of stockx but it's more difficult than I thought it would be. When I signed up a few days ago the 'last sold' was at $1180. But with my luck the prices are getting jacked up by the day, with the last few selling at $1300+
> (Plus all the taxes and fees). Maybe some patience will pay off


If you have Amex cards, keep an eye out for Hodinkee offers.
I had a $200 off $750 offer I used on my TVA from Hodinkee back in December.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

I joined the club.










The overhang on my skinny 6.25 - 6.5 inch wrist is real, but screw it, life’s too short and it wears comfortably.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Sorry for the slightly off topic question but this is my first full metal square.

The TVA beeps at me for 10 seconds every day at 2:30 p.m. since first getting the watch on Tuesday (Feb 8). It beeps at me and stops on its own.

I don't see any alarms or reminders set either on the watch or through the app. 

I fully reset the watch yesterday and unpaired the connection to the app to try to clear it but it happened again today.

Any ideas on what's going on and how I can stop the daily beeping?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Bear1845

I think it has 5 alarms. Did you check all of them? Does the screen show the alarm bell?


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

Bear1845 said:


> I think it has 5 alarms. Did you check all of them? Does the screen show the alarm bell?


Checked all 5 alarms and reminders. Pretty sure no alarm icon on the main screen when the 2:30 p.m. alarm went off today.

I went in and changed the times for each alarm to something other than 2:30 p.m. and toggled them on/off once. Currently no alarm icon on the main screen. Will report back tomorrow if the 2:30 p.m. alarm still goes off.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

My new to me TVA. Man this thing is dope!


----------



## Mr.Jones82

I wonder how many of these are still floating around. My AD messaged me again asking if I was interested in a new one that just arrived. He had one a while back he also messaged me about to see if I was interested.


----------



## s0ckpupp3t

s0ckpupp3t said:


> Checked all 5 alarms and reminders. Pretty sure no alarm icon on the main screen when the 2:30 p.m. alarm went off today.
> 
> I went in and changed the times for each alarm to something other than 2:30 p.m. and toggled them on/off once. Currently no alarm icon on the main screen. Will report back tomorrow if the 2:30 p.m. alarm still goes off.


The 2:30 p.m. alarm was set and going off on my OTHER G-Shock... I'm such a fool...


----------



## AstroAtlantique

OT open

Looks like Moser & Cie really appreciated this GS, isn't it?









Endeavour Perpetual Calendar Tutorial - H. Moser & Cie.


In the spirit of H. Moser and Cie.’s unconventional approach, a completely opposite path to the brand’s philosophy is taken with the Endeavour Perpetual Calendar Tutorial. The honouring of the simplicity of the Perpetual Calendar movement is playfully conveyed by drawings and notes summarising...




www.h-moser.com





Take a look at the "tutorial" limited edition dial!

Anyway, what a great brand, really appreciate many of their watches!

OT close


----------



## euge_lee

I purchased the GWX-5700CS-7 for a different mod project (placing it in my unused GW-B5600HR bezel/band) but once it arrived and I had the bezel off the watch, I realized that the crystal was rather plain and blank… like the one on my genuine GMW-B5000TVA.

So I grabbed my modded aftermarket TVA watch and did a quick swap. Disregard the white showing through as it’s not staying on the TVA mod, and the GWX-5700CS-1 comes with black resin instead of white.

I know some won’t like the GWX display inside the TVA mod… but for me, modding is for “fun” and I’m not trying the pass this modded watch off as original. 

I have an actual GMW-B5000TVA and the modded one I have has the more basic GW-B5600HR watch inside with negative 3459 display module upgrade. It’s different because of the negative display and let’s me wear it without the concern of scratching it up.

Anyhow, I thought it was kinda neat and while not “exactly” like the original TVA, it does solve the double-text issue, while also having solar and MultiBand.


----------



## Xerxes300

s0ckpupp3t said:


> Sorry for the slightly off topic question but this is my first full metal square.
> 
> The TVA beeps at me for 10 seconds every day at 2:30 p.m. since first getting the watch on Tuesday (Feb 8). It beeps at me and stops on its own.
> 
> I don't see any alarms or reminders set either on the watch or through the app.
> 
> I fully reset the watch yesterday and unpaired the connection to the app to try to clear it but it happened again today.
> 
> Any ideas on what's going on and how I can stop the daily beeping?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


Delete… just saw your reply, lol!!


----------



## lukemeetze

The titanium band is nice but this baby sure is light on a nato. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGMCC

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I wonder how many of these are still floating around. My AD messaged me again asking if I was interested in a new one that just arrived. He had one a while back he also messaged me about to see if I was interested.


I was in a Macy’s store in Honolulu this evening and they had one in the display case. Seeing it in person was a revelation, and although I got an up-close look, I didn’t try it on…cuz…we all know what would have happened next!


----------



## TheLittleBell

I think Casio will keep producing these for a while. Takes a lot of effort to actually alter the manufactering process to do in-cuts, laser engravings and drill holes so may as well keep pumping it if its selling...


----------



## cvdl

TheLittleBell said:


> I think Casio will keep producing these for a while. Takes a lot of effort to actually alter the manufactering process to do in-cuts, laser engravings and drill holes so may as well keep pumping it if its selling...


It‘s already marked as end of production. So What’s in stock is all there is left.


----------



## van_helsing

cvdl said:


> It‘s already marked as end of production. So What’s in stock is all there is left.


So, everybody who still wants one of these should get their skates on.....


----------



## TheLittleBell

Good to know!


----------



## L&W

2022.2.22 2:22:22


----------



## blackeye

As some of you know, I have been wearing my TVA *modded* since launch. Mainly, I swapped the titanium bracelet for an OEM rubber strap

Finally today i sized the titanium bracelet and tried wearing it. It looks nice but the comfort is nowhere near the rubber strap.

As soon as i got home i switched back to the rubber strap immediately. If you use your TVA daily like me I think it’s a really great mod. The soft rubber is less abrasive on the wrist. I forget i have the watch on with the rubber strap. Aside from the material, one reason for the comfort is the lower weight. I don’t have a scale but the weight difference is very noticeable!

As for aesthetics- It has its own charm to the look. A “stealth wealth” take. I know it’s not for everyone but i think if you like the minimalism of a GW5000 this could be a grail watch for you.

Most importantly, it looks like a stock product you could have purchased directly from Casio.

Highly recommend you try it.


----------



## TheLittleBell

That mod would be much more suited for the TB. The TVA however looks sick with the drilled holes and engravings. Once you start getting scratches on it will still look good like a beat up old terminator.


----------



## AstroAtlantique

L&W said:


> 2022.2.22 2:22:22
> View attachment 16455467


That's another good reason to set it to 24hrs format.

Jokes aside, great pic L&W, enjoy this beautiful watch!


----------



## Meister Suavena

TheLittleBell said:


> That mod would be much more suited for the TB. The TVA however looks sick with the drilled holes and engravings. Once you start getting scratches on it will still look good like a beat up old terminator.


You’re 100% correct … the virtual armor itself *IS THE MOD. *


----------



## Scott.

TheLittleBell said:


> That mod would be much more suited for the TB. The TVA however looks sick with the drilled holes and engravings. Once you start getting scratches on it will still look good like a beat up old terminator.


Agreed!


----------



## brash47

I saw one of these late in the game. Was able to grab the last one from Hodinkee...and got the $200 off for using my Amex...
















Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLittleBell

Wearing it on a 6.25 inch wrist...wears extremely comfortable...dare I say more so than my Rolex.


----------



## brash47

Does anyone have thoughts on how this compares to the new MR-G series? I feel that this one has everything that one does, except the (to me) hokey MR-G sig and price tag. So far, I have found this to be a very comfortable and great all-around watch. I've been wearing this more than my really expensive watches lately. It just sits there and has no weight to it at all.


----------



## Meister Suavena

brash47 said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on how this compares to the new MR-G series? I feel that this one has everything that one does, except the (to me) hokey MR-G sig and price tag. So far, I have found this to be a very comfortable and great all-around watch. I've been wearing this more than my really expensive watches lately. It just sits there and has no weight to it at all.


I have this one too… it just different. MRG is fine craftsmanship, but the reviews have been more on the “price factor” … you’re close to a Tudor Pelagos price point.


----------



## Time4Playnow

brash47 said:


> Does anyone have thoughts on how this compares to the new MR-G series? I feel that this one has everything that one does, except the (to me) hokey MR-G sig and price tag. So far, I have found this to be a very comfortable and great all-around watch. I've been wearing this more than my really expensive watches lately. It just sits there and has no weight to it at all.


The MR-G squares have better materials, finishing, & finer craftsmanship. A lockable clasp. Virtually the same module, AFAIK. I've no doubt they are beautiful, and desirable. Are they worth twice the price (or more) of this TVA? I know what my answer is.

I've worn my TVA a LOT since receiving it. It was my daily for the past 2-3 months at least. I love the look and it's very light and comfortable. Great watch.


----------



## Nippero

I've got watches worth way more than this TVA, but I don't see how this TVA could be improved craftmanship-wise.
No inconsistencies with the finish, no misaligned parts or print, nothing that feels flimsy.

Maybe screws instead of pin + collar for the bracelet is the only improvement I could think of.

Not sure what the MRG square would give me over this watch.


----------



## kevio

Tried it on a rubber strap for a while but it felt toned down without the drilled bracelet so it's back on the bracelet now. My TB-1 has always been on a rubber strap as it doesn't lose anything with it but gains in comfort. That watch disappears on my wrist.


----------



## brash47

Time4Playnow said:


> The MR-G squares have better materials, finishing, & finer craftsmanship. A lockable clasp. Virtually the same module, AFAIK. I've no doubt they are beautiful, and desirable. Are they worth twice the price (or more) of this TVA? I know what my answer is.
> 
> I've worn my TVA a LOT since receiving it. It was my daily for the past 2-3 months at least. I love the look and it's very light and comfortable. Great watch.
> 
> View attachment 16490291


There it is. I've got a Grand Seikos (including a 600m spring drive diver), Omegas, Tudor, etc. 

Since I got this watch, it's the one I keep putting back on. Weird huh....

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLittleBell

Anyone know the part number of the red fine resin cushioning in the cut-out? I marked mine whilst trying to clean it even though I was very careful.


----------



## Meister Suavena

TheLittleBell said:


> Anyone know the part number of the red fine resin cushioning in the cut-out? I marked mine whilst trying to clean it even though I was very careful.


I would definitely buy a spare


----------



## fl0ppy

TheLittleBell said:


> Anyone know the part number of the red fine resin cushioning in the cut-out? I marked mine whilst trying to clean it even though I was very careful.


That part isn’t listed on the parts websites unfortunately. Only the bezel and band.

There’s nothing fancy about it though, it’s just a piece of thin ordinary plastic to stop the bezel rattling around on the inner case. Depending how badly it’s marked you could perhaps try to rub or polish it away after taking it out.

It does mark quite easily.


----------



## lukemeetze

TheLittleBell said:


> Anyone know the part number of the red fine resin cushioning in the cut-out? I marked mine whilst trying to clean it even though I was very careful.


American Perfit can get them. They don’t list the parts though. 10562707 is the parts number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck

Glad to see the TVA is still getting much love. This and the TB are already classics in my opinion. Both very versatile and comfortable, and the positive displays make them practical as well.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Those of us who got the TVA made a good decision… Those who got the MRG square, now with Casio bringing a 3rd model… loosing value.


----------



## Orange_GT3

Meister Suavena said:


> Those who got the MRG square, now with Casio bringing a 3rd model… loosing value.


Why are they losing value any more or less than other MR-G models?

The fact that the bezel comprises 25 different parts and the inserts in the bracelet are separate was a huge clue that there would be more models to come with different parts finished in different colours. This "blue accent" model is no surprise to me. It being leaked so soon after the launch of the inital pair is a surprise though.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Orange_GT3 said:


> Why are they losing value any more or less than other MR-G models?
> 
> The fact that the bezel comprises 25 different parts and the inserts in the bracelet are separate was a huge clue that there would be more models to come with different parts finished in different colours. This "blue accent" model is no surpirse to me. It being leaked so soon after the launch of the inital pair is a surprise though.


The 2 originals were presented as 2 unique versions , the more that come out the less special it becomes? My way of thinking, but maybe you’re right.


----------



## Darkchild

Orange_GT3 said:


> Why are they losing value any more or less than other MR-G models?
> 
> The fact that the bezel comprises 25 different parts and the inserts in the bracelet are separate was a huge clue that there would be more models to come with different parts finished in different colours. This "blue accent" model is no surpirse to me. It being leaked so soon after the launch of the inital pair is a surprise though.


Other colourways are certainly no surprise. What is, as you’ve alluded to, is the speed at which the new one was ready. Would have thought they’d give them time to ‘breathe’. Not much difference to me, I’d have still purchased them but I had thought the MRG line would be a bit more serious and up-market - keeping the rainbows and experiments for the Steel and Titanium squares.


----------



## GrouchoM

Well, Casio did need some negative display MRGs to accompany the positive ones. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister Suavena

Darkchild said:


> Other colourways are certainly no surprise. What is, as you’ve alluded to, is the speed at which the new one was ready. Would have thought they’d give them time to ‘breathe’. Not much difference to me, I’d have still purchased them but I had thought the MRG line would be a bit more serious and up-market - keeping the rainbows and experiments for the Steel and Titanium squares.


Spot on… loving the fact that the new “TVA” is top dog. https://gshockjp-blog-jp.translate....l=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=wapp


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Orange_GT3 said:


> . This "blue accent" model is no surpirse to me. It being leaked so soon after the launch of the inital pair is a surprise though.


no real surprise. they wouldve had the blue (and possibly more colours) all made at the same time while the tooling was set up at yamagata for it, then just have it waiting in the wings to see how the first two are received. going by the up take, the "no one will pay that much for a casio" sentiment is once again dashed and theyre obviously riding the wave or at the very least, the news cycle.
i wouldnt be surprised to see another colourway or two before a short break then the intro of a special edition/40th anni.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Nippero said:


> I've got watches worth way more than this TVA, but I don't see how this TVA could be improved craftmanship-wise.
> No inconsistencies with the finish, no misaligned parts or print, nothing that feels flimsy.
> 
> Maybe screws instead of pin + collar for the bracelet is the only improvement I could think of.
> 
> Not sure what the MRG square would give me over this watch.


Let me help you


----------



## Nippero

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Let me help you


This was neat, but actually confused me more.
What I got from that video:

The bezel was split up from one single piece into 25 different pieces in order to make it more easily polished
The band was also broken up, using screws to fill the dimples so it is also super polished
Ti64, COBARION and DAT55G were used for their hardness, to make the watch extra scratch resistant
*Black model is covered with DLC and silver model is Ti carbide coated*
#4 is what confuses me. Why bother with the special alloys with extra surface hardness if you're just going to put another coating over it anyway? Scratch resistance would now be dependent on those two coatings.

To me, they made this watch extra complicated with 25x more points of failure in the bezel just so they can make it extra shiny. I like my matte TVA.

So I guess the increase in price comes from the extra work involved in the more complicated bezel and the use of special alloys.
Good option for someone who wants a super shiny scratch resistant square I guess.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Nippero said:


> This was neat, but actually confused me more.
> What I got from that video:
> 
> The bezel was split up from one single piece into 25 different pieces in order to make it more easily polished
> The band was also broken up, using screws to fill the dimples so it is also super polished
> Ti64, COBARION and DAT55G were used for their hardness, to make the watch extra scratch resistant
> *Black model is covered with DLC and silver model is Ti carbide coated*
> #4 is what confuses me. Why bother with the special alloys with extra surface hardness if you're just going to put another coating over it anyway? Scratch resistance would now be dependent on those two coatings.
> 
> To me, they made this watch extra complicated with 25x more points of failure in the bezel just so they can make it extra shiny. I like my matte TVA.
> 
> So I guess the increase in price comes from the extra work involved in the more complicated bezel and the use of special alloys.
> Good option for someone who wants a super shiny scratch resistant square I guess.


To add, same module… so at a minimum is a $2,000 extra “aero kit”…


----------



## jaystpeter

I finally got mine. I went through quite a bit since I had to wait on some other things to happen before I could buy this guy. I bought one from StockX. I probably won't use them again. They said they verified it as real and sent it to me. It got caught in customs and returned. StockX then said it was a fake and refunded my money. That whole evolution took over a month and most of the at or below retail deals were gone (at least the ones that weren't StockX). So, I waited a while until I found a used one for sale. The pictures in the auction site ad showed a couple scuffs, but I'll be darned if I see them on the watch I received. It came with all the packaging and still has the protective plastic on the back. Here's my new watch.








I had pre-bought a regular GWMB5000 resin band for the first watch. Here is my new daily to replace the older full metal steel version. It's a totally different wearing experience. So much lighter. Totally worth it.


----------



## van_helsing

jaystpeter said:


> I finally got mine.
> 
> I had pre-bought a regular GWMB5000 resin band for the first watch. Here is my new daily to replace the older full metal steel version.


I don't get it. The original bracelet is part of what makes the TVA a TVA.

Why buy this type of expensive (in comparison) Square, only to replace the original bracelet (which is the proper stuff!) with a cheap plastic strap? Why not buy a budget G-Shock Square in the first place?

Simply curious....


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

van_helsing said:


> I don't get it. The original bracelet is part of what makes the TVA a TVA.
> 
> Why buy this type of expensive (in comparison) Square, only to replace the original bracelet (which is the proper stuff!) with a cheap plastic strap? Why not buy a budget G-Shock Square in the first place?
> 
> Simply curious....


Completely agree, absolute MADNESS


----------



## Dan GSR

Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## jaystpeter

van_helsing said:


> I don't get it. The original bracelet is part of what makes the TVA a TVA.
> 
> Why buy this type of expensive (in comparison) Square, only to replace the original bracelet (which is the proper stuff!) with a cheap plastic strap? Why not buy a budget G-Shock Square in the first place?
> 
> Simply curious....


It's simple, I don't like link bracelet style bands and Casio doesn't make a Titanium square with a resin band. I would have happily have paid less for one.I really like the weight and looks of this over my older full metal steel version. I prefer black with red/silver colorways over black/gold or camo, so this is the Titanium square that I like. The link band on this one is very cool looking, but the crisper machining on the bezel makes this stand out over the other metal square bezels also. I am all in on full metal, but the bezels on the steel ones almost look like they are blurry. The details that are clear even on the resin models are just less crisp. 
This isn't the first time I've done this.

BTW, I'm not quite sure when/why WUS reset my post count and join date.


----------



## stpete

jaystpeter said:


> BTW, I'm not quite sure when/why WUS reset my post count and join date.


Nevermind, now I see. It didn't seem to create a new account, but ...
Anyway, jaystpeter is a username I use on some other things and I somehow just logged into this forum with that name with no real issue. Weird, I would think it would've been obvious I used the wrong login.


----------



## GrouchoM

jaystpeter said:


> It's simple, I don't like link bracelet style bands and Casio doesn't make a Titanium square with a resin band. I would have happily have paid less for one.I really like the weight and looks of this over my older full metal steel version. I prefer black with red/silver colorways over black/gold or camo, so this is the Titanium square that I like. The link band on this one is very cool looking, but the crisper machining on the bezel makes this stand out over the other metal square bezels also. I am all in on full metal, but the bezels on the steel ones almost look like they are blurry. The details that are clear even on the resin models are just less crisp.
> This isn't the first time I've done this.
> 
> BTW, I'm not quite sure when/why WUS reset my post count and join date.


Cany you post a photo? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Meister Suavena

lukemeetze said:


> American Perfit can get them. They don’t list the parts though. 10562707 is the parts number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just ordered 2 of them as spares …$4.50 each plus $6.95 S&H.


----------



## stpete

The band saga continues. The watch I bought came with a cheap resin band. It has some casio markings, but not others that would indicate a nicer casio full metal resin band. I already had one of the real full metal G bands in house when the TVA arrived, so it got installed. I wasn't entirely happy with the silver buckle and keeper on that band, so I ordered the black hardware version. It's much more expensive, a $100 band. But, I wanted black hardware.
Here you can see the new band, cheap band, and the one that came with the watch.









The black band arrived very quickly from Pacparts despite them showing it out of stock. That isn't typical from my experience with them and I was expecting weeks of waiting. After looking at the new band, I decided I actually wanted a hybrid. The plastic attachment point on the silver buckle band is red, while it is black on the black band. The cheap band is also red, but much cheaper looking.














and ... the cheap band








I decided to swap the black hardware onto the band with the red attachment points, since it better matches the watch IMO. That's what I did.








I think I'm happy with it now.

















I recently upgraded my shop storage to this style bin. Most of them are filled with screws/nuts/bolts and other hardware, but this one is my G-Shock stuff. Despite all the watch tools, a simple push pin is the best tool to swap a buckle.


----------



## stpete

GrouchoM said:


> Cany you post a photo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Is this the pic you're looking for? The TVA bezel looks more machined than stamped.


----------



## Meister Suavena

stpete said:


> The band saga continues. The watch I bought came with a cheap resin band. It has some casio markings, but not others that would indicate a nicer casio full metal resin band. I already had one of the real full metal G bands in house when the TVA arrived, so it got installed. I wasn't entirely happy with the silver buckle and keeper on that band, so I ordered the black hardware version. It's much more expensive, a $100 band. But, I wanted black hardware.
> Here you can see the new band, cheap band, and the one that was on the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16521492
> 
> 
> The black band arrived very quickly from Pacparts despite them showing it out of stock. That isn't typical from my experience with them and I was expecting weeks of waiting. After looking at the new band, I decided I actually wanted a hybrid. The plastic attachment point on the silver buckle band is red, while it is black on the black band. The cheap band is also red, but much cheaper looking.
> View attachment 16521493
> 
> View attachment 16521496
> 
> and ... the cheap band
> View attachment 16521497
> 
> 
> I decided to swap the black hardware onto the band with the red attachment points, since it better matches the watch IMO. That's what I did.
> View attachment 16521500
> 
> 
> I think I'm happy with it now.
> 
> View attachment 16521515
> 
> 
> View attachment 16521512
> 
> I recently upgraded my shop storage to this style bin. Most of them are filled with screws/nuts/bolts and other hardware, but this one is my G-Shock stuff. Despite all the watch tools, a simple push pin is the best tool to swap a buckle.
> 
> View attachment 16521514
> 
> [/I'm just trying to grasp this.


just trying to understand… your TVA came with a resin?


----------



## stpete

Meister Suavena said:


> just trying to understand… your TVA came with a resin?


I bought it used. The watch came on the TVA bracelet, but the previous owner included some cheap resin.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Ordered 2 resin bumper … from American Perfit , just to have it… side note… liking my TVA more than the MRG…


----------



## drmondoman

Meister Suavena said:


> Ordered 2 resin bumper … from American Perfit , just to have it… side note… liking my TVA more than the MRG…


----------



## drmondoman

stpete said:


> The band saga continues. The watch I bought came with a cheap resin band. It has some casio markings, but not others that would indicate a nicer casio full metal resin band. I already had one of the real full metal G bands in house when the TVA arrived, so it got installed. I wasn't entirely happy with the silver buckle and keeper on that band, so I ordered the black hardware version. It's much more expensive, a $100 band. But, I wanted black hardware.
> Here you can see the new band, cheap band, and the one that came with the watch.
> 
> View attachment 16521492
> 
> 
> The black band arrived very quickly from Pacparts despite them showing it out of stock. That isn't typical from my experience with them and I was expecting weeks of waiting. After looking at the new band, I decided I actually wanted a hybrid. The plastic attachment point on the silver buckle band is red, while it is black on the black band. The cheap band is also red, but much cheaper looking.
> View attachment 16521493
> 
> View attachment 16521496
> 
> and ... the cheap band
> View attachment 16521497
> 
> 
> I decided to swap the black hardware onto the band with the red attachment points, since it better matches the watch IMO. That's what I did.
> View attachment 16521500
> 
> 
> I think I'm happy with it now.
> 
> View attachment 16521515
> 
> 
> View attachment 16521512
> 
> I recently upgraded my shop storage to this style bin. Most of them are filled with screws/nuts/bolts and other hardware, but this one is my G-Shock stuff. Despite all the watch tools, a simple push pin is the best tool to swap a buckle.
> 
> View attachment 16521514


Thought I would share what a negative could look like for those non purists interested in modifying...
Albeit on a gmwb5000 stock...


----------



## Nippero

drmondoman said:


> View attachment 16539846
> View attachment 16539847
> 
> Thought I would share what a negative could look like for those non purists interested in modifying...
> Albeit on a gmwb5000 stock...


I am definitely tempted.. I'm a complete newbie to g-shocks and modding, where did you get the part? or whats the part number?

EDIT: not having luck finding modules on pacparts or ebay. do people just buy a sacrificial watch?


----------



## Time4Playnow

Meister Suavena said:


> Ordered 2 resin bumper … from American Perfit , just to have it… side note… *liking my TVA more than the MRG*…


Do you have the MR-G also? Just curious why you like the TVA better? (as one who wears the TVA a lot, I also enjoy its charms)


----------



## Meister Suavena

Time4Playnow said:


> Do you have the MR-G also? Just curious why you like the TVA better? (as one who wears the TVA a lot, I also enjoy its charms)


Do not have it (MRG) a co worker has it … well made solid , but $2,350 better? For 📦 👉🏼 Me the multi part bezel is like having a spoiler on a Toyota Corolla… cosmetic… the TVA looks more out there


----------



## drmondoman

Nippero said:


> I am definitely tempted.. I'm a complete newbie to g-shocks and modding, where did you get the part? or whats the part number?
> 
> EDIT: not having luck finding modules on pacparts or ebay. do people just buy a sacrificial watch?


Very easy mod if you are new to it. I sourced a used gmwb500. A few flavors of negative leds to choose from. The bezel was actually from AliExpress for 90 bucks. The pac parts genuine bezel is 200. (The quality of the AliExpress is actually quite impressive). Then it's just as simple as taking out the 4 bezel flat head screws, removing bezel, and transplanting new bezel into face. Takes literally 5 minutes.


----------



## complexcarbs

These mods hurt my head.


----------



## Nippero

drmondoman said:


> Very easy mod if you are new to it. I sourced a used gmwb500. A few flavors of negative leds to choose from. The bezel was actually from AliExpress for 90 bucks. The pac parts genuine bezel is 200. (The quality of the AliExpress is actually quite impressive). Then it's just as simple as taking out the 4 bezel flat head screws, removing bezel, and transplanting new bezel into face. Takes literally 5 minutes.


Thanks for the info. Makes sense, my main obstacle was figuring out where to get a module from, but I guess a donor watch is the easiest way.
I might give it a shot just to see how I like it on my TVA. Swapping back and forth if I dont like it sounds easy enough anyway.


----------



## drmondoman

Nippero said:


> Thanks for the info. Makes sense, my main obstacle was figuring out where to get a module from, but I guess a donor watch is the easiest way.
> I might give it a shot just to see how I like it on my TVA. Swapping back and forth if I dont like it sounds easy enough anyway.


Here's the link for the aftermarket bezel...


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005003765524948.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.7d24S2dRS2dRey&browser_id=359451a76b4b4fd1bf3a03157ee13b0c&aff_trace_key=f62b9943798246e69f8ebab026a07cea-1648006680031-04661-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=tgioggoglv0casct17ff0e8fd6914c9f091519ee81&gclid=



I was able to pick up a used gmwb5000 for 250 on eBay.

Never cared for the metal band in the TVA but that's me. For 340 plus some tax I got what I wanted.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

Meister Suavena said:


> Do not have it (MRG) a co worker has it … well made solid , but $2,350 better? For 📦 👉🏼 Me the multi part bezel is like having a spoiler on a Toyota Corolla… cosmetic… the TVA looks more out there


🤣 what a terrible analogy for an almost complete redesign.
if the mrg is just a spoiler on a corolla, the tva is just seat covers and some stickers on that same corolla... without the spoiler 😂


----------



## Meister Suavena

Tetsu Tekubi said:


> 🤣 what a terrible analogy for an almost complete redesign.
> if the mrg is just a spoiler on a corolla, the tva is just seat covers and some stickers on that same corolla... without the spoiler 😂
> sa
> View attachment 16542268


Same engine though… whatever analogy you want to use… not $2,350 better.


----------



## Darkchild

Meister Suavena said:


> Same engine though… whatever analogy you want to use… not $2,350 better.


TVA also isn’t $1,200 better than a regular metal square. Same engine (module) as well. Why did you buy one?


----------



## complexcarbs

Darkchild said:


> TVA also isn’t $1,200 better than a regular metal square. Same engine (module) as well. Why did you buy one?


That's why I sold it lol. I could not justify the price in my head even after a few months of owning it. Kept my Pro-Trek.


----------



## Darkchild

complexcarbs said:


> That's why I sold it lol. I could not justify the price in my head even after a few months of owning it. Kept my Pro-Trek.


Fair enough, we all have our value systems. I sold my ROO and Submariner for similar reasons.


----------



## complexcarbs

Darkchild said:


> Fair enough, we all have our value systems. I sold my ROO and Submariner for similar reasons.


I love the TVA but when you have a large bill to pay and you look down at your wrist and see a $1650 watch it’s hard to not feel guilty.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Darkchild said:


> TVA also isn’t $1,200 better than a regular metal square. Same engine (module) as well. Why did you buy one?


Lightness, unique (appearance) looks very futuristic… that red eye like the Cylon


----------



## complexcarbs

I'm just justfying selling it. I wish I still had it because it looks so cool.


----------



## Fergfour

There's a TVA on EB that ends today, currently at $720.
Looks like it has a few scuffs, no caseback pic, the seller has zero feedback, and they didn't respond to my questions about whether it comes with the manual/tag or all the bracelet links


----------



## Orange_GT3

Fergfour said:


> he seller has zero feedback, and they didn't respond to my questions


Walk away!


----------



## BeefyMcWhatNow

Fergfour said:


> There's a TVA on EB that ends today, currently at $720.
> Looks like it has a few scuffs, no caseback pic, the seller has zero feedback, and they didn't respond to my questions about whether it comes with the manual/tag or all the bracelet links


Link? Just for curiosity, as I too would steer clear.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Meister Suavena said:


> Lightness, unique (appearance) looks very futuristic… that red eye like the Cylon
> View attachment 16543979


Soooooo, you paid 1.2k more for lightness (Ti) and it looks cool (not really an objective reason), while the MRG owner paid for a cobarion bezel, grade 5 Ti, new bracelet and clasp, sallaz polishing, newly designed bezel, applied logo (uniquely misaligned signature!), and more. 
Geez, feel like I'm repeating myself, but if you feel 1.2k for lightness alone is "worth it", then I'm not sure how a MRG is then so outrageous? I don't know, I just find this argument a bit flawed personally, but to each their own.


----------



## Fergfour

Fergfour said:


> There's a TVA on EB that ends today, currently at $720.
> Looks like it has a few scuffs, no caseback pic, the seller has zero feedback, and they didn't respond to my questions about whether it comes with the manual/tag or all the bracelet links


Followup. Someone got it for $923.14 shipped. Great price if it's real and in good condition. I admit I was tempted.


----------



## D. A. (Tony) Vader

Fergfour said:


> Followup. Someone got it for $923.14 shipped. Great price if it's real and in good condition. I admit I was tempted.


The TVA is going up.

Last month, you could still find it below the $1,650 MSRP.

Currently, is at $1,750 on EB, new.

Or, you can get it from here:









* Those are AUS $ (USD 1,863), mind you, but still


----------



## CWL2621

Fergfour said:


> There's a TVA on EB that ends today, currently at $720.
> Looks like it has a few scuffs, no caseback pic, the seller has zero feedback, and they didn't respond to my questions about whether it comes with the manual/tag or all the bracelet links


I think it’s a fair bet that it’s probably a modded aliexpress special, hence the scuffs and no caseback pic, and no original packaging.


----------



## Ottovonn

Just wanted to say that when the TVA was released, I had the bracelet resized by a manager at the G-Shock Soho shop in NYC. He unfortunately scratched one of the links and was clearly upset he messed up but offered to have a replacement shipped. 

It took a while but I got the call from the store today. Since I work nearby, I stopped by and picked up the link (and got to see the new MRG square from the window lol they weren’t letting folks inside since they were understaffed due to a mini covid outbreak). 

Kudos to the G-Shock shop guys for following through! 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nippero

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Soooooo, you paid 1.2k more for lightness (Ti) and it looks cool (not really an objective reason), while the MRG owner paid for a cobarion bezel, grade 5 Ti, new bracelet and clasp, sallaz polishing, newly designed bezel, applied logo (uniquely misaligned signature!), and more.
> Geez, feel like I'm repeating myself, but if you feel 1.2k for lightness alone is "worth it", then I'm not sure how a MRG is then so outrageous? I don't know, I just find this argument a bit flawed personally, but to each their own.


Meh it comes down to personal preferences like you said. The MRG is great if someone wants a shiny metal square.
TVA is great for its own unique design. The mecha inspired details really drew me to it.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Soooooo, you paid 1.2k more for lightness (Ti) and it looks cool (not really an objective reason), while the MRG owner paid for a cobarion bezel, grade 5 Ti, new bracelet and clasp, sallaz polishing, newly designed bezel, applied logo (uniquely misaligned signature!), and more.
> Geez, feel like I'm repeating myself, but if you feel 1.2k for lightness alone is "worth it", then I'm not sure how a MRG is then so outrageous? I don't know, I just find this argument a bit flawed personally, but to each their own.


Cool, let’s appreciate it exist ( the MRG) , but twice as good? That’s why is all subjective.


----------



## Meister Suavena

Currently, the stock is very low, and many shops sell it with a premiere of about 10%. 
Original: 生産終了の「GMW-B5000TVA-1JR」、定価購入ラストチャンス。 : great G-SHOCK world
Translation: https://gshockjp-blog-jp.translate....l=auto&_x_tr_tl=en&_x_tr_hl=en&_x_tr_pto=wapp


----------



## BoosterDuck

can casio mass produce these already so they're attainable


----------



## HiroNakamoron

BoosterDuck said:


> can casio mass produce these already so they're attainable


Casio discontinued the TVA model in Feb, 2022. Your best bet is to wait for the TVB version that will be released in July. Though it doesn't look as good as the TVA imo.











G-Shock 2022 Leaks & Rumors Thread


----------



## Meister Suavena

Like this video….


Nippero said:


> Meh it comes down to personal preferences like you said. The MRG is great if someone wants a shiny metal square.
> TVA is great for its own unique design. The mecha inspired details really drew me to it.


Exactly!!


----------



## eddie8

HiroNakamoron said:


> Casio discontinued the TVA model in Feb, 2022. Your best bet is to wait for the TVB version that will be released in July. Though it doesn't look as good as the TVA imo.


I agree, the TVB is not quite as slick as the TVA design. Glad that i was able to pick up a TVA early on.


----------



## Cblock406

Well crap, my TVA has been flashing "LOW" for the last couple weeks and I haven't been successful getting it to charge. Anyone else have issues with theirs?


----------



## babyivan

Cblock406 said:


> Well crap, my TVA has been flashing "LOW" for the last couple weeks and I haven't been successful getting it to charge. Anyone else have issues with theirs?


You need to really sit it under a light for a while to get it up. I have an LED lamp that I use when needed


----------



## Cblock406

babyivan said:


> You need to really sit it under a light for a while to get it up. I have an LED lamp that I use when needed


Thanks for the reply! Just ordered a new LED desk lamp and will give that a try before changing the battery.


----------



## James142

Still loving mine 😍


----------



## babyivan

James142 said:


> Still loving mine


Ditto!


----------



## ashwinbala

Cblock406 said:


> Well crap, my TVA has been flashing "LOW" for the last couple weeks and I haven't been successful getting it to charge. Anyone else have issues with theirs?





Amazon.com



Have you tried this? This has some good feedback!


----------



## Razvan Radu

babyivan said:


> You need to really sit it under a light for a while to get it up. I have an LED lamp that I use when needed


I use this Ikea reading lamp. I get from one bar to full in 2 days 

Cheers

Razvan











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashwinbala

Razvan Radu said:


> I use this Ikea reading lamp. I get from one bar to full in 2 days
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Razvan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! This is neat! Will give this a try!


----------



## Xerxes300

DO NOT use lamps… they get hot 

Just set it next to a sun facing window and the sun will fix it in less than four hours for most.


----------



## ashwinbala

Xerxes300 said:


> DO NOT use lamps… they get hot
> 
> Just set it next to a sun facing window and the sun will fix it in less than four hours for most.


I use Sun but my GMW B5000GD takes a lot more than 4 hours to get to full charge. I have been charging it under the sun for almost couple of weeks now and it still has not reached full charge


----------



## Xerxes300

ashwinbala said:


> I use Sun but my GMW B5000GD takes a lot more than 4 hours to get to full charge. I have been charging it under the sun for almost couple of weeks now and it still has not reached full charge


than there's something wrong with your watch.... a completely dead Casio, will reach full in 18 hours in direct sunlight. 



CASIO AMERICA, INC. Watches Solar Watches
*Solar Watch Charge Time*

Updated 8 months ago
3 min read
Solar Cell and Rechargeable battery technology is becoming very popular in the Casio line of watches. Following is an example of how long the watch needs to fully charge under different lighting conditions. If the watch is Outdoors (on a sunny day) and displays LOW, or there is nothing marked, it will take 1 hour to have MID displayed, and 14 more hours to have High displayed. 3 additional hours, and the watch will be fully charged.
*GW300A*

 *Battery Power Indicator*Outdoor sunlight*Sunlight thru Window**Cloudy Day thru Window**Indoor Fluorescent***Level 1*HIGH3 hrs14 hrs28 hrs----------*Level 2*MID14 hrs70 hrs143 hrs----------*Level 3*LOW (CHARGE)1 hr3 hrs5 hrs57 hrs

*Level 4*Nothing on the display, watch battery has completely discharged
Note that the times are cumulative, so if the watch is completely dead, it would take 1+14+3 hours of direct Outdoor sunlight to fully charge. If through a window, 84 hours. This means that with a window that gets 8 hours of sunlight a day a full charge could take 10 days. However, once charged only 5 minutes of direct outdoor sunlight a day is needed to maintain the charge. See below for more information.
Actual exposure times may vary due to cloud cover, and the amount of the Solar Cell that "sees" the light. For instance, if a shirtsleeve is covering part of the Solar Cell, the watch may take longer to charge.
From a HIGH, or Full Charge, the various watches will last for 5-9 months (depending on the model) under the following conditions:

Watch is not exposed to light (not recharging)
Display on 18 hours a day, Sleep state 6 hours per day
1 backlight operation per day
10 seconds of alarm operation per day
1 use of Specialty Function (4 time calibrations, 1 countdown, Compass use, etc. depending on the model)
Use of the backlight, alarms, and timers more often will cause the battery to be depleted more rapidly. Exposing the watch to light for the periods shown below each day restores the power used by the above operating conditions.

*Exposure Level**Approximate Exposure Time*Outdoor Sunlight5 minutesSunlight thru Window24 minutesCloudy Day thru Window48 minutesIndoor Fluorescent8 hours
 
If the watch is not recharged each day, the battery will slowly deplete, and it can take days to recharge (see the table at the top of this page). Charging daily or weekly will extend the battery life, and the life of the watch. If a Customer is complaining that the watch will not accept a charge, have them put the watch in a sunny window for a few days (even in a sunny window a full charge can take 87 hours and most windows only get 8-10 hours of direct sun per day) and see if the watch starts working.
*Indoor Fluorescent light takes an extremely long time to charge the battery. Many customers that may be experiencing frequent LOW battery warnings may only be charging the watch for a few hours in the MID range, and think the watch is charged. The "-----------" means that the watch will take a tremendously long time to charge under these conditions.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Xerxes300 said:


> DO NOT use lamps… they get hot
> 
> Just set it next to a sun facing window and the sun will fix it in less than four hours for most.


Use LED lamps and you'll be fine.


----------



## ashwinbala

Xerxes300 said:


> than there's something wrong with your watch.... a completely dead Casio, will reach full in 18 hours in direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> CASIO AMERICA, INC. Watches Solar Watches
> *Solar Watch Charge Time*
> 
> Updated 8 months ago
> 3 min read
> Solar Cell and Rechargeable battery technology is becoming very popular in the Casio line of watches. Following is an example of how long the watch needs to fully charge under different lighting conditions. If the watch is Outdoors (on a sunny day) and displays LOW, or there is nothing marked, it will take 1 hour to have MID displayed, and 14 more hours to have High displayed. 3 additional hours, and the watch will be fully charged.
> *GW300A*
> 
> *Battery Power Indicator*Outdoor sunlight*Sunlight thru Window**Cloudy Day thru Window**Indoor Fluorescent***Level 1*HIGH3 hrs14 hrs28 hrs----------*Level 2*MID14 hrs70 hrs143 hrs----------*Level 3*LOW (CHARGE)1 hr3 hrs5 hrs57 hrs
> 
> 
> *Level 4*Nothing on the display, watch battery has completely discharged
> Note that the times are cumulative, so if the watch is completely dead, it would take 1+14+3 hours of direct Outdoor sunlight to fully charge. If through a window, 84 hours. This means that with a window that gets 8 hours of sunlight a day a full charge could take 10 days. However, once charged only 5 minutes of direct outdoor sunlight a day is needed to maintain the charge. See below for more information.
> Actual exposure times may vary due to cloud cover, and the amount of the Solar Cell that "sees" the light. For instance, if a shirtsleeve is covering part of the Solar Cell, the watch may take longer to charge.
> From a HIGH, or Full Charge, the various watches will last for 5-9 months (depending on the model) under the following conditions:
> 
> Watch is not exposed to light (not recharging)
> Display on 18 hours a day, Sleep state 6 hours per day
> 1 backlight operation per day
> 10 seconds of alarm operation per day
> 1 use of Specialty Function (4 time calibrations, 1 countdown, Compass use, etc. depending on the model)
> Use of the backlight, alarms, and timers more often will cause the battery to be depleted more rapidly. Exposing the watch to light for the periods shown below each day restores the power used by the above operating conditions.
> 
> *Exposure Level**Approximate Exposure Time*Outdoor Sunlight5 minutesSunlight thru Window24 minutesCloudy Day thru Window48 minutesIndoor Fluorescent8 hours
> 
> If the watch is not recharged each day, the battery will slowly deplete, and it can take days to recharge (see the table at the top of this page). Charging daily or weekly will extend the battery life, and the life of the watch. If a Customer is complaining that the watch will not accept a charge, have them put the watch in a sunny window for a few days (even in a sunny window a full charge can take 87 hours and most windows only get 8-10 hours of direct sun per day) and see if the watch starts working.
> *Indoor Fluorescent light takes an extremely long time to charge the battery. Many customers that may be experiencing frequent LOW battery warnings may only be charging the watch for a few hours in the MID range, and think the watch is charged. The "-----------" means that the watch will take a tremendously long time to charge under these conditions.



My module is 3459. The charge times for my module is different than the one you have posted here.


----------



## SrTeRio

Xerxes300 said:


> DO NOT use lamps… they get hot
> 
> Just set it next to a sun facing window and the sun will fix it in less than four hours for most.


+1


----------



## James142

C'mon, LED lamps don't get _that_ hot. I use a similar one when it's evening and I don't feel like waiting for the sun to come back around.

But since the bright ones can get a bit hot, you can check it with your hand and don't let it get too close to the watch if it's hot.


----------



## Razvan Radu

Xerxes300 said:


> DO NOT use lamps… they get hot
> 
> Just set it next to a sun facing window and the sun will fix it in less than four hours for most.


Fair point! It has to be « cold light ». Before placing the watch under the light so close, check the temp of the light bulb with your hand after being on for a while. It has to be neutral to the skin and not feel warm whatsoever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

I put my G shocks so close to an led bulb that they touch, but as the bulb doesn't heat up, the watch doesn't get hot. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Xerxes300

LEDs only produce 300 to 500 lux, the sun is 50000…

Like I said, just put it next to a sun facing window.


----------



## GaryK30

Xerxes300 said:


> LEDs only produce 300 to 500 lux, the sun is 50000…
> 
> Like I said, just put it next to a sun facing window.


It depends on the LED light. Article by @Racer88.









Solar Watch Charging: The Debate Rages! - The Truth About Watches


How do I keep my solar watch charged? Wear it? Put it out in the sun? Leave it in the window? Artificial light or solar watch chargers?




thetruthaboutwatches.com


----------



## babyivan

Xerxes300 said:


> LEDs only produce 300 to 500 lux, the sun is 50000…
> 
> Like I said, just put it next to a sun facing window.


LEDs also produce less heat, so they are safer than the sun. I have overheated a few of my G-Shocks from sun overexposure. 

Also, a lot of people live in areas that don't get a lot of sun, so an occasional LED lamp charge is the only way in that case. It may be slower, but it is reliable.


----------



## babyivan

GrouchoM said:


> I put my G shocks so close to an led bulb that they touch, but as the bulb doesn't heat up, the watch doesn't get hot.
> 
> Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


Exactly what I do! The watch doesn't get hot at all, just slightly warmer than room temperature under an LED. 

I've had my watches sitting by my window and have forgotten about them. They get really freaking hot. It can't be good for the module or the LCD screen to get cooked like that.


----------



## GrouchoM

Touching the LED bulb on my desk lamp gets to ≈60k lux (I used a meter) and there's never any clouds. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Xerxes300 said:


> LEDs only produce 300 to 500 lux, the sun is 50000…
> 
> Like I said, just put it next to a sun facing window.


I think you're missing the point. No one is saying you cannot put it in the sun, just correcting your misinformation about lamps.


----------



## GrouchoM

Mr.Jones82 said:


> I think you're missing the point. No one is saying you cannot put it in the sun, just correcting your misinformation about lamps.


Well, you can't at night not shutting overly cloudy weather. 

Typos courtesy of Samsung Auto-Incorrect


----------



## TTV

Seems that the next Ti square needs to be TVHA, Virtual Heat Armor 😅😅😅


----------



## ashwinbala

TTV said:


> Seems that the next Ti square needs to be TVHA, Virtual Heat Armor 😅😅😅



I know Casio advises that the watch not be placed for prolonged periods under the sun but have you come across any watch that has malfunctioned because of it?


----------



## A.G.

ashwinbala said:


> I know Casio advises that the watch not be placed for prolonged periods under the sun but have you come across any watch that has malfunctioned because of it?


I haven't experienced it but someone told me when they left the watch under an extremely hot sun the display went black. It went back to normal after it cooled off but I wonder if it can cause permanent damage given enough time under those conditions.


----------



## TTV

ashwinbala said:


> I know Casio advises that the watch not be placed for prolonged periods under the sun but have you come across any watch that has malfunctioned because of it?


No, I have not seen that kind of malfunction in any of my solar watches (Seiko, Citizen, Garmin, Casio, Pulsar), and that's why slightly wonder this whole heat discussion.


----------



## ashwinbala

A.G. said:


> I haven't experienced it but someone told me when they left the watch under an extremely hot sun the display went black. It went back to normal after it cooled off but I wonder if it can cause permanent damage given enough time under those conditions.


Got it ! I live in India. This sun gets pretty hot here! I am trying to get my GMW B5000GD to full charge using sunlight. As of now, when I connect it to app via Bluetooth, it sits one bar below full charge. Assuming the battery bar is split across 4 bar increments, I am currently oscillating between 2/4 and 3/4. This is mainly because I have kept the LT feature turned on and it lights up my display when indoors even if there is enough ambient light for me to read the time. 

I will try getting a lamp and placing it under it and see if it gets to full charge


----------



## ashwinbala

TTV said:


> No, I have not seen that kind of malfunction in any of my solar watches (Seiko, Citizen, Garmin, Casio, Pulsar), and that's why slightly wonder this whole heat discussion.


Got it. Thanks for the affirmation!


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

Dang I keep checking this thread for some sweet TVA photos but I keep leaving disappointed..


----------



## babyivan

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Dang I keep checking this thread for some sweet TVA photos but I keep leaving disappointed..


----------



## ashwinbala

babyivan said:


>


----------



## ashwinbala

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Dang I keep checking this thread for some sweet TVA photos but I keep leaving disappointed..


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

babyivan said:


>


Thank you lol Now I need to find one at a reasonable price. One of my biggest selling regrets of last year


----------



## Time4Playnow

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Dang I keep checking this thread for some sweet TVA photos but I keep leaving disappointed..


Well we wouldn't want you to leave disappointed...


----------



## docbrauni

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Dang I keep checking this thread for some sweet TVA photos but I keep leaving disappointed..


 























































Best regards

Stefan


----------



## L&W

toomuchdamnrum said:


> Dang I keep checking this thread for some sweet TVA photos but I keep leaving disappointed..


Really? 🙂


----------



## toomuchdamnrum

L&W said:


> Really? 🙂
> View attachment 17147070
> View attachment 17147071


Just having a goof at all the posts about charging your watch  those could legitimately be press shots!


----------



## James142

After looking at the above posts, all I could think was _this forum needs a drool button_ haha 🤤🤤🤤

Well done, gents 👏


----------



## kubr1ck




----------



## SrTeRio




----------



## david35

Why is always a square that recibe this kind of manufacture?? Why not the same for a dw 9052 for example, the humble, strong and reliable gshock waiting year after year some kind of special attention. It is not fair


----------



## Cblock406

babyivan said:


> You need to really sit it under a light for a while to get it up. I have an LED lamp that I use when needed


Circling back to say I took @babyivan's advice and bought a cheap little LED lamp. After letting the watch sit under the lamp for about 24 hours, the battery indicator is now at medium. Thanks again, I guess I was being much too impatient.


----------



## babyivan

Cblock406 said:


> Circling back to say I took @babyivan's advice and bought a cheap little LED lamp. After letting the watch sit under the lamp for about 24 hours, the battery indicator is now at medium. Thanks again, I guess I was being much too impatient.


That's fantastic! Happy to hear it's working out for you. Although, I would recommend getting the lamp much closer, as I have pictured below. Both shots are with different LED lamps, but you get the idea. 

It greatly speeds up the charging, as you will see it might take you a while to get it from medium to full. LED lights create very little heat, so you won't damage the watch having it really close.

.....and since I don't want to disappoint @toomuchdamnrum, I included a pic of my TVA on wrist


----------



## L&W

Just buy a coolfire led charger and problem solved.


----------



## babyivan

L&W said:


> Just buy a coolfire led charger and problem solved.
> View attachment 17149606


I have one of those, kind of crappy. 

I find a regular LED lamp works better, as pictured above. 

First of all, the cool fire is way overpriced, second of all the little individual LEDs eventually burn out. I think with mine I have three burnt out at the moment. 

Also, with the coolfire you can only do one watch at a time, whereas with a regular LED lamp you can charge a few at once.


----------



## L&W

babyivan said:


> I have one of those, kind of crappy.
> 
> I find a regular LED lamp works better, as pictured above.
> 
> First of all, the cool fire is way overpriced, second of all the little individual LEDs eventually burn out. I think with mine I have three burnt out at the moment.
> 
> Also, with the coolfire you can only do one watch at a time, whereas with a regular LED lamp you can charge a few at once.


I got one and so far it works great. No burned out led yet. 🙂


----------



## Moonbiter

david35 said:


> Why is always a square that recibe this kind of manufacture?? Why not the same for a dw 9052 for example, the humble, strong and reliable gshock waiting year after year some kind of special attention. It is not fair


because the 9052 never had a screw-back...


----------



## Ginseng108

This is my setup for rapid refill.


----------



## david35

Moonbiter said:


> because the 9052 never had a screw-back...


And why this is a reason?


----------



## Moonbiter

david35 said:


> And why this is a reason?


Because with the exception of the metal GM-B2100 (which is a runaway hit), all the ones that have been given the metal treatment were cases that were originally screwbacks. The AWM-500 and the GMW-B5000 are based on the AW-500 and DW-5000 respectively. The 9000 case shape has had some unique models, I have an old DW-9000K which has moons and tides and is usually my beach watch.


----------

